# Hunter x Hunter - Part 2



## Tazmo (Jun 26, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 26, 2013)

*Hunter x Hunter*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> That would suck, they should end with chapter 339, it feels like a much better conclusion, while still leaving a door for a future sequel series due to Kurapika's scene and Jairo, ending with 340 isn't even ending with a cliffhanger, it's like ending One Piece after the first appearance of CP9.



Sorry, I meant to put in 339, it was pretty damn late last night.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

First post motherfuckers!

Also
Also
Also
Pitou is a guy.
Alluka is a guy
Nanika is a girl
Kurapika is a guy
HxH is GOAT. 
Fuck anybody who disagrees.
I dub myself king of this thread and fanbase.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 26, 2013)

"are we there yet?" - Dragon Quest (2013)


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

Dragon Quest 10 out yet?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 26, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Sorry, I meant to put in 339, it was pretty damn late last night.



I see then, that makes more sence, with the pace the anime is going with right now i'd guess we have in least a year and a half until it catches up to the manga, is Togashi taking so long because he wants to have this arc finished so that it can be serialized without hiatuses or is that thinking too positive?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I see then, that makes more sence, with the pace the anime is going with right now i'd guess we have in least a year and a half until it catches up to the manga, is Togashi taking so long because he wants to have this arc finished so that it can be serialized without hiatuses or is that thinking too positive?



I honestly think he will return once the anime ends. That way all of the anime only watchers will be caught up by that point. I can imagine HxH's hiatuses having a lot of issues with getting new readers for it when it starts back up in Jump every time.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

If he comes back with the same crappy art I honestly will not read HxH, there would be no excuse at that point.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't really give a darn. The plot and story is so good, imo, it won't matter for me.

I'm cool if he comes back with Election arc quality and save the good shit for the fights.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> First post motherfuckers!
> 
> Also
> Also
> ...



Only if you're into traps.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Toriko said:


> If he comes back with the same crappy art I honestly will not read HxH, there would be no excuse at that point.



That's nice, now fuck off. While many people complain about the art, it really only is truly bad on certain occasions. For the most part it is perfectly fine and he even redraws the art in the volumes.

And also, people read HxH for the story and characters.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

Like it or not, its a valid complaint. It's story and characters can be as good as they want, but if the art is still bad, that shows you how much Togashi really cares about his work. That's something I personally refuse to support. 

One Piece for example is better than HxH in every way, yet you never see Oda taking huge hiatuses or sending in etch a sketch drawings.

It's not like people will stop reading and buying his shit just because I personally won't read or support it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Like it or not, its a valid complaint. It's story and characters can be as good as they want, but if the art is still bad, that shows you how much Togashi really cares about his work. That's something I personally refuse to support.
> 
> One Piece for example is better than HxH in every way, yet you never see Oda taking huge hiatuses or sending in etch a sketch drawings.



1. He redraws it in the tankobans and keeps coming back to the series when he doesn't even have to. How can you claim he doesn't care about the series.

2. One Piece is better in every way? *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

Now I'm a pretty big One Piece fan, but that is simply hilarious.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

One Piece is better and that's the bottom line. Better world building, characterization, art, fights, and overall atmosphere, by far.

I can even admit that at its best, its better than Toriko or Kongou Banchou, which are two of my favorite series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Toriko said:


> One Piece is better and that's the bottom line.



And this is coming from the guy whose response to being proven wrong in an argument is a childish insult (referring to the asspull debate we had in the previous thread). Why should we take anything you say seriously if you can't even hold down a simple debate bub?

Also, One Piece has asspulls (Pell, Haki, Blood in the Crocodile fight) and also has several pretty damn mediocre arcs. HxH however does not have any asspulls (the jury is still out on Killua being able to bypass Allukas restrictions until Togashi returns), and also doesn't have any mediocre arcs.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't like your favorite series as much as you do, get over it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Toriko said:


> I don't like your favorite series as much as you do, get over it.



You were the one who came in here baiting. Don't try and start an argument if you can't continue with it once you begin to get embarrassed.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2013)

One Piece fights aren't that good IMO especially since Oda has been gimping on them post-skip. I'd easily prefer something like Morel vs Cheetu or Killua vs Darts siblings over the majority of OP fights. Characterizations aren't better either but again that's just me. Sometimes I'm just not in the mood for all the over the top personalities in OP and HXH is a nice break from that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> One Piece fights aren't that good IMO especially since Oda has been gimping on them post-skip. I'd easily prefer something like Morel vs Cheetu or Killua vs Darts siblings over the majority of OP fights. Characterizations aren't better either but again that's just me.



As much as I enjoy One Piece, the characters backstories are all pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

I have to agree with Toriko on everything. 

When Oda's good he's good, and better than Hunter x Hunter. At everything.  I mean yeah it's an opinion, but if you expect him to respect your, you have to respect his.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm pretty embarrassed, I apologize for attacking your favorite series.

I hope you aren't angry with me.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 26, 2013)

Haki isn't an asspull.....


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

I for one, like most of the characters in HxH, but I can't get attatched to them like I can One Piece characters.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Haki isn't an asspull.....



So Luffy was just screaming at things for hundreds of chapters, and right around the time Oda decided to introduce Haki his screams started doing something?

Haki isn't a horrible asspull, as he was able to make it work by incorporating several other unrelated things with it to make it feel more natural, but it was an asspull nonetheless.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

Shanks showed signs of haki in chapter one, and Luffy didn't unlock his until the Flying Fish riders, but Blackbeard noticed Luffy's haki back in Jaya.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Shanks showed signs of haki in chapter one, and Luffy didn't unlock his until the Flying Fish riders, but Blackbeard noticed Luffy's haki back in Jaya.



Shanks scared a shark because he was badass. That wasn't meant to be Haki back then. Like I said in my last post, Oda took a lot of unrelated things and put them together to make Haki feel natural but it still wasn't thought up from the beginning.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 26, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> So Luffy was just screaming at things for hundreds of chapters, and right around the time Oda decided to introduce Haki his screams started doing something?
> 
> Haki isn't a horrible asspull, as he was able to make it work by incorporating several other unrelated things with it to make it feel more natural, but it was an asspull nonetheless.



Shanks using his Haki,Teach noticing Luffy's Haki,Mantra.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> Shanks using his Haki,Teach noticing Luffy's Haki,Mantra.



Like I said, Oda took a lot of unrelated things and just put them together to make Haki feel natural. None of those things were meant to be Haki when introduced though.

WanPissers refusing to admit faults in their series is one of the reasons I try to stay away from the One Piece boards. I love One Piece, but it is not without its serious problems.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

Despite the fact Oda has had the majority of the series planned out for years. 

At this point you're in denial.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Despite the fact Oda has had the majority of the series planned out for years.
> 
> At this point you're in denial.



Oda has also said that he expected One Piece to end shortly after the Alabasta arc and didn't expect it would go on this long. 

If anybody is in denial it's you.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

Imo you're in denial.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

No. 

Oda's planned every single major plot point since the beginning, he may have added more arcs, and more people, the majority of the things he planned out has still been in the series. He's even said countless of times that he still keeping the ending and everything. Oda said he just wants to create a huge world.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

This is what happens when you have a mangaka that actually cares about his series and fans.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 26, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Like I said, Oda took a lot of unrelated things and just put them together to make Haki feel natural. None of those things were meant to be Haki when introduced though.
> 
> WanPissers refusing to admit faults in their series is one of the reasons I try to stay away from the One Piece boards. I love One Piece, but it is not without its serious problems.



Unrelated my ass.

He could find other words for "ambition" yet he used Haki because he was planning it.

Teach sensing it and commenting about it is proof enough.

You're the one to talk who claims that HxH is the best manga ever written....


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Eminem said:


> No.
> 
> Oda's planned every single major plot point since the beginning, he may have added more arcs, and more people, the majority of the things he planned out has still been in the series. He's even said countless of times that he still keeping the ending and everything. Oda said he just wants to create a huge world.



He probably just had the beginning and ending planned out like most mangakas do. 

Although I don't understand why I am arguing with somebody who enjoys Zack Snyder movies. Believe what you want buddy, I'd rather not waste my time with somebody like you.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

That's fine. However I'm the one making the points, and finding examples and answering questions, while you sit there and flame, and yell and deny facts. While you may have a problem with my opinion there are other people who agree, and other people who don't agree, but can still argue there point across.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 26, 2013)

Meh, I can't help but think Togashi has no clue what to do with the series anymore. He needs to have a time-skip so we can have Gon/Hisoka and Kurapika/Chrollo already.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I agree. Although I think HxH has some good plot lines to go on, I think Togashi just has writers block.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 26, 2013)

lmao at goda wank


----------



## belkrax (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey to all of you, 2 things:

-I just recently read again the King?s death and i cried like a little bitch.

-Neferpitou is male. Look at the page where he appears nude. Still he is different in the anime, the manga doesnt give him those boobs.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah the King's death was good. Especially with Komugi. shit was good.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 26, 2013)

one piece > hunter x hunter.

and haki was planned from the beginning. shanks was swimmin which means he had no devil fruit  and yet he's one of the strongest in the series. without haki in the series, the strongest characters would all be logia


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 26, 2013)

yeah and kishimoto planned jubi in chapter one cuz kyuubi is 9 and 1-9 is stupid so there must be 10 = jubi


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 26, 2013)

HxH > One Piece. 

OP is better at world development, that is all.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

savior2005 said:


> one piece > hunter x hunter.
> 
> and haki was planned from the beginning. shanks was swimmin which means he had no devil fruit  and yet he's one of the strongest in the series. without haki in the series, the strongest characters would all be logia



Goku being a Sayian was planned from the beginning because Goku had a tail and Oolong made a random joke about Goku being an alien.


See, I can make stupid statements as well. 
All Oda did was take random insignificant things that happened previously in the series and use them to help with the introduction for his new plot device and powerup.


----------



## Eskimo (Jun 26, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> See, I can make stupid statements as well.
> All Oda did was take random insignificant things that happened previously in the series and use them to help with the introduction for his new plot device and powerup.



Everyone here is already painfully aware you can make stupid statements, Nensense. Can you just hurry up and get banned again?

Oda's meticulous planning has always been obvious in One Piece, there's no way he would introduce otherwise invincible (nearly) Logia fruits as early as the first saga without having Haki in mind. The explanation for how haki works has still been half-assed though. Nen is far better defined and developed as a source of a character's power.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 26, 2013)

This is stupid. This thread is dedicated to Hunter x Hunter, not comparison between One Piece and Hunter x Hunter. Both of them are great mangas, and everyone is entitled to their opinion.

No, I am not saying there shouldn't be arguing. It is okay to argue, but not in this place. And...I like Hunter x Hunter more than One Piece. but wait, who gives a shit?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Melodie said:


> This is stupid. This thread is dedicated to Hunter x Hunter, not comparison between One Piece and Hunter x Hunter. Both of them are great mangas, and everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> No, I am not saying there shouldn't be arguing. It is okay to argue, but not in this place. And...I like Hunter x Hunter more than One Piece. but wait, who gives a shit?



This.
Both are good series, and both have obnoxious fanbases.
This is a HxH thread. Not a One Piece thread.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 27, 2013)

I enjoy One Piece and Hunter X Hunter equally, HxH is better written though, and most confuse deep characters and development with character statics, look again, Luffy should have learned with the entire Whitebeard War saga to be more careful in the new world, yet he's still crazy and going through the most dangerous paths.

The lack of deaths also makes me take out some of OP's points, i don't expect a blood fest like with HxH, but when a character like Pell, who isn't even going to be important anymore has a sacr?fice like that yet goes back to life when nobody really remembered him anymore, that's anticlimatic and goes against the threat offered by the bomb in the first place.


----------



## Selva (Jun 27, 2013)

Melodie said:


> This is stupid. This thread is dedicated to Hunter x Hunter, not comparison between One Piece and Hunter x Hunter. Both of them are great mangas, and everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> No, I am not saying there shouldn't be arguing. It is okay to argue, but not in this place. And...I like Hunter x Hunter more than One Piece. but wait, who gives a shit?


thank you. i completely agree with this.



belkrax said:


> -I just recently read again the King?s death and i cried like a little bitch.


yes  one of my absolute fav moments in the manga so far.

anyho, no words about togashi returning back from his hiatus yet?


----------



## Toriko (Jun 27, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Yeah the King's death was good. Especially with Komugi. shit was good.



True, but he didnt deserve an emotional death.

He needed to be brutally beaten down.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 27, 2013)

one piece is rlly shit and only select moments are great
also due to nostaliga

one piece and naruto is the same to me


----------



## God Movement (Jun 27, 2013)

They're both two of the top 3 manga in Weekly Jump. I personally prefer One Piece, probably due to the lightheared approach Oda takes towards it and the fact that I don't have to wait months to years to see the story progress. I also appreciate Oda's characterization, and given how many characters he has he does an excellent job in making every character seem unique, with different personality traits and quirks. World building is another one, his world is vibrant yet large, and is structurally designed to a hierarchy system (there's people who sit on the top and people who sit at the foot), that makes it feel thick and complete. Compared to HxH also there's always been a clear goal and direction since the first chapter, and that's still being worked towards. The history of the world has also been built in nicely, and is being pieced together little by little in the form of Poneglyphs and historians.

Nothing feels like it's been chucked in there just to extend the manga e.g. the New World, which has been foreshadowed since the Baratie Arc versus The Other World in HxH which we're going to currently which has sorta been LUMPED in there with the rest (I'm excited for it, don't get me wrong but let's not act like it was executed in good writing). I appreciate the consistent art quality too, Oda's art may be _different_ but I'll be damned if this guy can't draw.

Some things are handled more poorly than HxH of course. Fake tension which Oda seems to be abusing as of late, villains which Luffy should be able to K.O. on the spot are being dragged out in the corniest of ways to extend the arc and fights are being done off panel whereas this rarely happens in HxH. Deaths is a big one too, but someone has already gone over the Pell example so there's no need for me to go over it again. One Piece has more memorable fights though, better, more diverse villains too (the Shichibukai, Marines, fellow pirates) - although the Ryodan are better than any criminal group seen in One Piece thus far, the closest comparison I can find are the Blackbeard Pirates and they've hardly been fleshed out as much. This is going back to characterization of course, and the only member of the Blackbeard Pirates that has seen considerable character development is Blackbeard himself and I prefer him as a character to the stoic Kuroro any day of the week.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 27, 2013)

one piece has more for the sole reason that it has TWICE the amount of chapters hxh has

the only thing oda has on togashi is work ethic

hxh > op in everything

come at me one piece fanboys


----------



## God Movement (Jun 27, 2013)

your opinion


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't mind an argument, but two hxh fanboys are clearly trolling right now, while the other HXH fans in here have really good opinions and everything.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 27, 2013)

clearly, when the guy who sstarted saying bullcrap about op being better than hxh in everything 

especially when that same guy thinks greed island > chimera ant arc


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 27, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I enjoy One Piece and Hunter X Hunter equally, HxH is better written though, and most confuse deep characters and development with character statics, look again, Luffy should have learned with the entire Whitebeard War saga to be more careful in the new world, yet he's still crazy and going through the most dangerous paths.
> 
> The lack of deaths also makes me take out some of OP's points, i don't expect a blood fest like with HxH, but when a character like Pell, who isn't even going to be important anymore has a sacr?fice like that yet goes back to life when nobody really remembered him anymore, that's anticlimatic and goes against the threat offered by the bomb in the first place.



STOP MAKING SENSE AND HAVING ME AGREE WITH YOU!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 27, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I don't mind an argument, but two hxh fanboys are clearly trolling right now, while the other HXH fans in here have really good opinions and everything.



I love how people on this forum don't even know what trolling is.
Having strong opinions is not trolling. You guys are funny.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 27, 2013)

Selva said:


> anyho, no words about togashi returning back from his hiatus yet?



He probably will return when the anime ends at Chapter 339. That way all of the anime only watchers will be caught up with the manga and it should boost HxH's readerbase by a lot.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 27, 2013)

Kite's death was done pretty well in the anime.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah I need to watch it. His death in the manga was pretty good. Really got me with Gon and everything.


----------



## ZE (Jun 28, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> He probably will return when the anime ends at Chapter 339. That way all of the anime only watchers will be caught up with the manga and it should boost HxH's readerbase by a lot.



Don't be silly. That'd mean we'd have to wait two more years. Making it a total of four years of hiatus. That's too much.


----------



## Selva (Jun 28, 2013)

so i got jelly of the member who said he reread the king's death, so i started rereading the chimera ant arc again. what an awesome read. i'm at the part when killua is fighting rammot.
and wow, the king was such an insufferable bastard back then. i still can't believe how togashi managed to make me care for him deeply by the end of this arc.
i can't wait to see all those moments in the anime.


----------



## KidTony (Jun 28, 2013)

whatya know, i'm also re-reading the chimera arc. At the part where the invasion begins.


----------



## ZE (Jun 28, 2013)

Once in a while, when I've got to poop, I take one of two HxH volumes to the bathroom and read some chapters. So you could say I've reread the chimera ants arc a considerable number of times.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

I guess I just never had the problem with the Chimera Ant arc like most people did. I read it straight through so I didn't have the long wait problems some people had.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 28, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I guess I just never had the problem with the Chimera Ant arc like most people did. I read it straight through so I didn't have the long wait problems some people had.



This. 
I'll admit, I also had a bit of issue with the Ant arc when reading it with all the hiatuses, but pretty much everybody who marathons it absolutely loves it and it becomes their favorite arc.
Hell, people would be bitching about and hating the York Shin arc as well if it had the hiatus problem the Ant arc had.


----------



## ZE (Jun 28, 2013)

The anticipation was killing me during the hiatus right before Netero and the King started fighting on chapter 290. That was mainly because I knew something big was coming up, Netero going all out and a demonstration of the King's abilities (which ended up not happening because all he did was punch and kick). But that and the current hiatus aren't too bad because we know interesting new plots (dark continent anyone?) and fights are right around the corner, but the hiatus before that were harder to deal with due to the slow pacing of the ant arc.


----------



## DorohedoroFujita (Jun 28, 2013)

God Movement said:


> They're both two of the top 3 manga in Weekly Jump. I personally prefer One Piece, probably due to the lightheared approach Oda takes towards it and the fact that I don't have to wait months to years to see the story progress. I also appreciate Oda's characterization, and given how many characters he has he does an excellent job in making every character seem unique, with different personality traits and quirks. World building is another one, his world is vibrant yet large, and is structurally designed to a hierarchy system (there's people who sit on the top and people who sit at the foot), that makes it feel thick and complete. Compared to HxH also there's always been a clear goal and direction since the first chapter, and that's still being worked towards. The history of the world has also been built in nicely, and is being pieced together little by little in the form of Poneglyphs and historians.
> 
> Nothing feels like it's been chucked in there just to extend the manga e.g. the New World, which has been foreshadowed since the Baratie Arc versus The Other World in HxH which we're going to currently which has sorta been LUMPED in there with the rest (I'm excited for it, don't get me wrong but let's not act like it was executed in good writing). I appreciate the consistent art quality too, Oda's art may be _different_ but I'll be damned if this guy can't draw.
> 
> Some things are handled more poorly than HxH of course. Fake tension which Oda seems to be abusing as of late, villains which Luffy should be able to K.O. on the spot are being dragged out in the corniest of ways to extend the arc and fights are being done off panel whereas this rarely happens in HxH. Deaths is a big one too, but someone has already gone over the Pell example so there's no need for me to go over it again. One Piece has more memorable fights though, better, more diverse villains too (the Shichibukai, Marines, fellow pirates) - although the Ryodan are better than any criminal group seen in One Piece thus far, the closest comparison I can find are the Blackbeard Pirates and they've hardly been fleshed out as much. This is going back to characterization of course, and the only member of the Blackbeard Pirates that has seen considerable character development is Blackbeard himself and I prefer him as a character to the stoic Kuroro any day of the week.




That's kind of a hard question to answer since I didn't really start getting into One Piece until the Alabasta arc. (And that's like 4-5 arcs to get through beforehand) You may get into it earlier than that, but I felt that the series truly started to shine during the Alabasta arc. Oda kept things interesting so it wasn't too painful for me to get through (Although the long tedious flashbacks are a killer)

As far as which one to get... Honestly, I'm not a fan of One Piece when it comes to the anime. It's too ugly for my taste (if you're interested in it don't let that stop you. I just like great artwork and have a low tolerance for quirkiness lol) I've tried checking out the dub to Hunter x Hunter, and it might be a little unfair since I didn't really give it much of a chance. I found a lot of the voices to be on the dull and boring side.

Manga-wise, One Piece can be pretty good (Has some great moments), but at the same time it can get a little too draggy and wear itself out, and that's where I am at the moment with One Piece. I'm tapped out (wore myself out) so I'm taking a break from the series (a long break). Hunter x Hunter (I recently started from the beginning because I got lost when trying to get back into the manga), I remember it being a breath of fresh air because the fights were more strategic. And the Gon, while being in the same category as Luffy (airhead), he does think and has some sort of charm to him for some oddball of a reason.

I'd go for Hunter x Hunter personally, but you really can't go wrong with either. If you go with One Piece you need to have some patience to go with it (and I sort of lost mine lol).


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

I can understand people not appreciating the arc or saga do to hiatuses. 

Completely ruins the atmosphere, and the mood sometimes. An the long waits can kill an interest.


----------



## Selva (Jun 29, 2013)

yeah, it's a very enjoyable experience to read all the CA arc in one go without having to go through all the hiatuses.

now i'm at the part when the ryodans just showed up. i should be studying but i'm reading hxh instead lol

i kind of missed most of the foreshadowing about gon's current state of mind in the previous chapters when i was reading the arc for the first time. you get the feeling something serious was about to go down when he finally meets pitou. morau spelled it out that gon's powers are unstable, his full power comes out when his back's against the wall, he's acting like a spring right now that will unleash his full strength when he meets his enemy. not to mention how frightening his aura was when he almost fought morau...

and oh, the chap when gon met kite in his damaged state was very heartbreaking to read.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

Selva said:


> yeah, it's a very enjoyable experience to read all the CA arc in one go without having to go through all the hiatuses.
> 
> now i'm at the part when the ryodans just showed up. i should be studying but i'm reading hxh instead lol
> 
> ...



Heh, speaking of this. I love when some people try to claim to argue with the fact that Gon isn't completely mentally unstable/borderline insane when even if you aren't going to go by the evidence of his behavior, several characters have outright said that he is fucking insane and has a fucked up/twisted morality system. Gon is ONE OF the most complex and fasinating MC's of any manga I've ever read, and it's sad how so many people don't even read the series well enough and just think he is some generic shonen MC.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 29, 2013)

When Gon gets that dead look in his eyes you know you're up shit creek without a paddle.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 29, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> And this is coming from the guy whose response to being proven wrong in an argument is a childish insult (referring to the asspull debate we had in the previous thread). Why should we take anything you say seriously if you can't even hold down a simple debate bub?
> 
> Also, One Piece has asspulls (Pell, *Haki, Blood in the Crocodile fight*) and also has several pretty damn mediocre arcs. HxH however does not have any asspulls (the jury is still out on Killua being able to bypass Allukas restrictions until Togashi returns), and also doesn't have any mediocre arcs.



Neither of those are asspulls and there are no "mediocre" arcs. They're all decent good or great.





S.A.F said:


> *One Piece fights aren't that good IMO especially since Oda has been gimping on them post-skip. I'd easily prefer something like Morel vs Cheetu or Killua vs Darts siblings over the majority of OP fights.* Characterizations aren't better either but again that's just me. Sometimes I'm just not in the mood for all the over the top personalities in OP and HXH is a nice break from that.



True. HxH fights are much better than OP fights.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> As much as I enjoy One Piece, the characters backstories are all pretty much exactly the same.



No.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *So Luffy was just screaming at things for hundreds of chapters, and right around the time Oda decided to introduce Haki his screams started doing something?*
> 
> Haki isn't a horrible asspull, as he was able to make it work by incorporating several other unrelated things with it to make it feel more natural, but it was an asspull nonetheless.



 Seriously bro?

Don't act like Haki is something Oda just made up as he went along he showed it in the first fucking chapter for crying out loud.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Like I said, Oda took a lot of unrelated things and just put them together to make Haki feel natural. None of those things were meant to be Haki when introduced though.
> 
> WanPissers refusing to admit faults in their series is one of the reasons I try to stay away from the One Piece boards. I love One Piece, but it is not without its serious problems.



Once again no. Oda even confirmed in an SBS that shanks used haki in the first chapter. U can clearly see he was building it up the entirety of part 1. Stop trolling.





Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> one piece is rlly shit and only select moments are great
> also due to nostaliga
> 
> *one piece and naruto is the same to me*



 kill yourself





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Heh, speaking of this. I love when some people try to claim to argue with the fact that Gon isn't completely mentally unstable/borderline insane when even if you aren't going to go by the evidence of his behavior, several characters have outright said that he is fucking insane and has a fucked up/twisted morality system. *Gon is ONE OF the most complex and fasinating MC's of any manga I've ever read*, and it's sad how so many people don't even read the series well enough and just think he is some generic shonen MC.



Complex and fascinating? He's just a little kid bro lol. If u want complex and fascinating read berserk or vagabond or something not shonen.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 29, 2013)

HxH has better writing than Berserk and it is more complex.






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> HxH has better writing than Berserk and it is more complex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well seeing how Berserk's idea of complex writing is grotesque violence and rape it really isn't that hard to be more complex than it.


----------



## Dellinger (Jun 29, 2013)

I knew it


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Yonk (Jun 30, 2013)

Can we instigate some new rule where anyone who puts up a post with the words "One Piece" in it gets a warning by the mods, and then a ban if the behavior is repeated?

Because I am REALLY tired of seeing OP vs. HxH arguments here. Don't you idiots realize that there is absolutely no way to argue with someone's subjective opinion of media? That there are people out there that genuinely, in their hearts, believe that Pokemon is better than Akira? That there are people who are SURE that Honey Booboo is the greatest thing on television?  

So just stop it. You're wasting your time. More importantly, you're wasting MY time!




> -Neferpitou is male. Look at the page where he appears nude.



When was this? I don't recall that at all, which is weird because I've read the CA arc so many times it's ridiculous. I suppose I could just re-read the entire freaking arc... but I have things to do today and don't really want to lose myself reading it (and undoubtedly continuing to re-read the Election/Alluka arc, and then starting over from the beginning and re-reading it ALL, because One Does Not Simply stop reading HxH). 


Also, I felt like mentioning that I've been really happy with the voice casting for the anime lately, with all the new characters. They all sound basically like how I imagined it. Pufu's voice especially is deliciously sexy. 


~ Yonk


----------



## belkrax (Jul 1, 2013)

here 

well he appears male to me with that body... but it could be a female. Idfk anymore.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 6, 2013)

So i'm at chapter 239 and I have no idea what's going on because of the art.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> So i'm at chapter 239 and I have no idea what's going on because of the art.



First off the art isn't that bad to the point where you wouldn't be able to tell what is going on, you are just exaggerating to rile people

Second, I've heard that Tenmanga has the redrawn art from the volumes.

Third, if not you could always just buy or check out the Viz translated volumes or watch the 2011 anime.


----------



## KidTony (Jul 6, 2013)

hmm, the art is horrible. GTFO


----------



## God Movement (Jul 6, 2013)

There's always that one person who'll defend his art no matter what


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

KidTony said:


> hmm, the art is horrible. GTFO



This is all horrible art?

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

Not to mention he redraws all of the rough art in the tankobans so anybody who is claiming the art is horrible is just objectively wrong.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 6, 2013)

The art really depends on how lazy Togashi's feeling when he does a chapter 

Thought this was obvious really


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> So i'm at chapter 239 and I have no idea what's going on because of the art.



WAIT!? This is the chapter that you claim to not being able to understand is going on because of the art?
Translation of the side novel
The art isn't anywhere near as bad as it can be. 
Confirmed for you just being a troll attempting to rile people up.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

OmniOmega said:


> The art really depends on how lazy Togashi's feeling when he does a chapter
> 
> Thought this was obvious really



Yes but he redraws it for the tankobans, and the bad art isn't even that common to begin with. Hell, most of the Ant arc (and all of the important parts) have great art.

Also, the chapter this guy is complaining about isn't even that bad. Maybe not top Togashi level, but nowhere near as bad as the Turkey chapter.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 6, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Yes but he redraws it for the tankobans, and the bad art isn't even that common to begin with. Hell, most of the Ant arc (and all of the important parts) have great art.
> 
> Also, the chapter this guy is complaining about isn't even that bad. Maybe not top Togashi level, but nowhere near as bad as the Turkey chapter.



Yeah, I already agree/know everything you've said.

I don't understand what the guy complaining was talking about either. That chapter and the ones after are pretty straightforward


----------



## Shozan (Jul 6, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Not to mention he redraws all of the rough art in the tankobans so anybody who is claiming the art is horrible is just objectively wrong.



nah, it really bad in some parts of the original releases, so saying the art is horrible (perception) or bad in the org. releases isn't wrong.

Now, if he redraws all the stuff for the tankobons good for him and for the people who buys the manga in that form.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 6, 2013)

I hate when this thread is updated. Makes me news of new chapters come out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

Shozan said:


> nah, it really bad in some parts of the original releases, so saying the art is horrible (perception) or bad in the org. releases isn't wrong.
> 
> Now, if he redraws all the stuff for the tankobons good for him and for the people who buys the manga in that form.



I know that on RARE FUCKING OCCASIONS the art is bad in the chapter releases. But since it gets redrawn in the tankobans it makes those arguments all moot.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 6, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I hate when this thread is updated. Makes me news of new chapters come out.



What's the problem in discussing about the series? The hiatus ends whenever it ends.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 6, 2013)

I never said it was a problem.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 6, 2013)

Compare level e to hxh. Generally speaking hxh art is bad in comparison.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Compare level e to hxh. Generally speaking hxh art is bad in comparison.



Compare the animation of Akira and the anime of Legend of the Galactic Heroes. Legend of the Galactic Heroes is bad in comparison.

Compare the art of a monthly manga and the art of a weekly manga. Weekly manga are bad in comparison. 

Please don't make such dumb statements. 
Level E was a short series and planned to be a short series so Togashi could make the art much better (although there really isn't much difference in the art of the series when you look at the best chapters of HxH). With Level E he already had the story and everything planned out so it wasn't as hard for him to bust out 16 chapters with good  art, with Hunter x Hunter (and all long running series) though it is much much longer so you can't expect him to have the same quality of artwork seeing how he has to continue writing the story while working on the art.

But even with that said, Level E's art really wasn't anything special, it was just normal Togashi and Hunter x Hunter's art has been better than Level E on very many occasions. Have you even read Level E?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually, just decided to check out Level E again because I haven't looked at it in forever, and Jesus fucking Christ Toriko! Have you even looked at Level E? Not only is the art nothing special and just average Togashi, it is even pretty sketchy and lazy looking at times and could be considered not good. Your posts never cease to baffle the fuck out of me.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Toriko (Jul 6, 2013)

Its my subjective opinion mr patrician.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 6, 2013)

You take this shit a little too seriously dude.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Its my subjective opinion mr patrician.



Did you see the fucking art I posted?



Toriko said:


> You take this shit a little too seriously dude.



That's what you always say when I actually prove you wrong. Insulting somebody for proving you wrong doesn't make you any less wrong.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 6, 2013)

You cant prove anything because my opinion will always remain subjective.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 6, 2013)

Toriko said:


> You cant prove anything because my opinion will always remain subjective.



If I were to claim that the moon is made of cheese would that be an opinion, or would it be a blatantly false statement seeing how we can prove the moon isn't made of cheese?
You claiming that Level E had amazing art can easily be disproven based on the pages I posted.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 6, 2013)

As long as Hunter X Hunter's art style doesn't reach Toriko's imature style i'm okay



Toriko said:


> You cant prove anything because my opinion will always remain subjective.



You obviously don't know the diferente between taste and actually knowing how to judge something, for exemple, i like chronicles of riddick but i'm not going to defend that it was a good movie, and i disliked Fight Club, yet i'm not going to say certain films i enjoyed more are better if they're not as good as Fight Club.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 7, 2013)

Watching the recent anime ep, I realized the one thing I want to see before a reunion of the original Four, is Leorio joining up with Morel's crew. Those four would be amazing together.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 7, 2013)

So Toriyamas new series is confirmed to only be a short 10 chapter miniseries. Hopefully Hunter x Hunter will return and take its place when it ends.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Some really adoraborru fanart I found on MH.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gon





Killua


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 24, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Actually, just decided to check out Level E again because I haven't looked at it in forever, and Jesus fucking Christ Toriko! Have you even looked at Level E? Not only is the art nothing special and just average Togashi, it is even pretty sketchy and lazy looking at times and could be considered not good. Your posts never cease to baffle the fuck out of me.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




I have only read the Chimera ant arc, and the arc after but what you just posted is better then most of the art during that arc. Which usually was sub bar, awful, a good bit of shit, and some awesome panels. Which just goes back to Togashi being lazy. he is in no way a bad artist, he just does not put forth the effort. 

Art Style=Top tier.

Execution=Shit half the time.

That being said HXH just like Yu Yu hakushow is worth the read despite the art, although i am to lazy to read all of HXH since i watched the 2011 anime first. Will probably do it sometimes next year lol

Edit. Although i agree with your post in that E should have better art for reasons you already stated.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 24, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> As long as Hunter X Hunter's art style doesn't reach Toriko's imature style i'm okay
> 
> 
> 
> You obviously don't know the diferente between taste and actually knowing how to judge something, for exemple, i like chronicles of riddick but i'm not going to defend that it was a good movie, and i disliked Fight Club, yet i'm not going to say certain films i enjoyed more are better if they're not as good as Fight Club.



And what do you mean by imature exactly?

I am honestly asking i don't know what you mean by that, never heard that used to describe art before unless your saying Shima's art is like a childs(Really bad/unrefined)


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I have only read the Chimera ant arc, and the arc after but what you just posted is better then most of the art during that arc. Which usually was sub bar, awful, a good bit of shit, and some awesome panels. Which just goes back to Togashi being lazy. he is in no way a bad artist, he just does not put forth the effort.
> 
> Art Style=Top tier.
> 
> ...



All the important parts of the Ant arc had great art, and the Election had great art for pretty much the entire thing. You clearly don't have a fucking clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> And what do you mean by imature exactly?
> 
> I am honestly asking i don't know what you mean by that, never heard that used to describe art before unless your saying Shima's art is like a childs(Really bad/unrefined)



Shima's art honestly isn't that impressive. Very basic linework and whatnot. I mean it gets the job done, but yeah.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jul 25, 2013)

Shima's art isn't bad, it has some style to it which is what's important for a shounen. His character designs could be improved though which is probably the other important factor for these comics.

Togashi's art rarely bothers me, unless its the incredibly unfinished work. You can tell he can draw as his drawings rarely feel off (see the strange perspectives in SnK). The whole thing ends up working as a style even while its apparent he is rushing through the art.


----------



## InducedPig (Jul 28, 2013)

I can understand why so many people dislike the unfinished art, but I have to say that from the perspective of a visual arts major, it's pretty damn fucking fantastic.

Obviously it's not polished, but it's only gesture drawing, and the gesture is ridiculous.  He is able to convey so much information with so few lines, and such little effort.  Not to mention that proportionally his stuff is almost uniformly spot on. Nothing looks warped.  He does this shit out of his head, and you can tell by looking at the drawings that he does it in just a few seconds.  That's a skill that a ton of artists would kill for.

So I'll understand if people dislike the lack of finish.  And I totally agree that those types of messy drawings are not fitting for a manga, a form of art that depends on a clear communication of ideas through image.  But to call it "bad art" is just disrespectful (and no matter how subjective art can be, I am tempted to say inaccurate).


Don't misunderstand; I don't particularly like art like this being in a manga, and when I'm reading through it and reach those issues with the messy drawings I get frustrated with it, but still every time I can't help but think, "Shit.  Those are some goddamn beautiful lines."



On an ever so slightly less art geeky note:
I had no idea that the volumes with the redone art were online.  I think this is my queque to reread the series for the third time.  I can't wait to read the Chimera Ant Arc with clean drawings.


----------



## Miyamoto (Jul 29, 2013)

Man its killing me there isnt any new manga to read, was this break longer than the last one?

Id love to know is there any point getting my hopes up to see him finish hunter x hunter.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 29, 2013)

Is this your first hiatus? Be prepared to cry.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 29, 2013)

Miyamoto said:


> Man its killing me there isnt any new manga to read, was this break longer than the last one?
> 
> Id love to know is there any point getting my hopes up to see him finish hunter x hunter.



Jesus Fucking Christ, is this your first hiatus or something? I'm getting tired of seeing posts like this on various forums. Togashi always comes back eventually so just be patient. i mean he's still relatively young and the story honestly doesn't even have that much left to do (I could see it all being neatly rapped up in about 4 arcs) so just wait for him to come back and don't panic.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 29, 2013)

Miyamoto said:


> Man its killing me there isnt any new manga to read, was this break longer than the last one?
> 
> Id love to know is there any point getting my hopes up to see him finish hunter x hunter.


This break (1 year and 5 months) is almost as long as the longest break he's taken (1 year and 8 months long).

I'm sort of apathetic at this point.

Togashi doesn't care, so why should I?

Honestly, he should have been fired by SJ.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Very possible HxH might be returning next week. Mutou Black was just cancelled after only 12 chapters, which leaves an empty spot in the magazine, and since there has been no word about any new series taking its place I'm holding my hopes out that its because HxH is returning.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 31, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Very possible HxH might be returning next week. Mutou Black was just cancelled after only 12 chapters, which leaves an empty spot in the magazine, and since there has been no word about any new series taking its place I'm holding my hopes out that its because HxH is returning.


If it were returning there would have been an announcement.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 31, 2013)

Louis-954 said:


> If it were returning there would have been an announcement.



Yeah. 

The hopeful side of me is actually thinking it'll return when Toriiyama is done with his run with GPJ. He said it would only run for bout 10-12 chaps anyways, so maybe Togashi's just waiting in the wings, primed and  ready to unleash the Hunting Beyond Arc that he's been slaving away at for the last year.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 31, 2013)

Any news about incoming volume?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2013)

He's not coming back before 2014


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 31, 2013)

The anime is doing pretty well and I'm sure he gets some money out of it, i don't think he's in a rush to start working again.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> The anime is doing pretty well and I'm sure he gets some money out of it, i don't think he's in a rush to start working again.



I'm really tired of the money excuse because it's probably one of the stupidest things I've ever heard. Togashi is an incredibly wealthy man. He still makes money off of YYH merchandise, and HxH volumes and merch sell like crazy. Not to mention he's married to motherfucking Naoko Takeuchi who is one of the wealthiest women in all of Japan. Togashi doesn't care about the money so it's foolish for people to use that as an explanation for him coming back.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 31, 2013)

Rich people always want more money.

Better than simply calling him a lazyass that doesn't care about his fans at all, which is probably that real reason.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Rich people always want more money.
> 
> Better than simply calling him a lazyass that doesn't care about his fans at all, which is probably that real reason.



How about he only works when he's inspired and doesn't want to risk putting out something shitty?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 31, 2013)

Do you really believe that? he just doesn't like to work, he doesn't need, why bother? i know i wouldn't.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Do you really believe that? he just doesn't like to work, he doesn't need, why bother? i know i wouldn't.



I do, because if he truly didn't care about it then he would just drop the series which he hasn't since he always comes back.


----------



## jboku (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone know where to find the subbed version steaming for Phantom Rogue?


----------



## Yoburi (Jul 31, 2013)

This isn't about money or lazyness the guy was very sick last time i heard and he is already a old man.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> This isn't about money or lazyness the guy was very sick last time i heard and he is already a old man.



Togashi is only 47, that isn't old. Especially by Japanese standards.

Togashi is just obsessed with Dragon Quest, and fucking his Sailor Moon wife.


----------



## sadino (Jul 31, 2013)

Reread all the Chimaera Ant arc, again.

Shit's amazing,again.

Damn you, Togashi.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 31, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> How about he only works when he's inspired and doesn't want to risk putting out something shitty?



Yea inspired to make some more cash.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 31, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yea inspired to make some more cash.



Buddy, I already explained that Togashi doesn't have a need for more cash, the guy is set for life.
Please at least attempt to use your brain when responding to me.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 1, 2013)

sadino said:


> Reread all the Chimaera Ant arc, again.
> 
> Shit's amazing,again.
> 
> Damn you, Togashi.



Yep thats why we care about his Hiatus got wait until 2014 for more HxH ^^


----------



## sadino (Aug 1, 2013)

Reread all of the election arc again,shit's also amazing.

Pariston.I want to see him moar, plz Togashi.


----------



## Yonk (Aug 24, 2013)

Every once in a while, I forget just how incredibly long the Chimera Ant Arc really is. 

Then, sometimes I remind myself of it. 

This week's episode will adapt at least chapter 219 (and probably 220). The Election/Alluka Arc begins in chapter *3*19. So that means, already 19 episodes into CA (for comparison, Yorkshin City was 20 episodes, Greed Island only 17) we still have around 35-50 episodes to go. Probably on the high end of that, too, as CA is chock full of detail and very little content can be cut without losing crucial plot points. Again for comparison, YC was 63 chapters adapted into 20 episodes, or about 2.5 chapters per episode. GI adapted 66 chapters into 17 episodes, a ratio of nearly 4. Already in CA, the ratio is much smaller, with 19 episodes coming from 35 chapters ? less than 2 chapters per episode!

It'll be about another full year from now before the King dies and we see Pariston animated. Get comfortable, guys, we're in for a long ride.  


~ Yonk


----------



## x5exotic (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't care about the rest of the arc much since I've already experienced it AND there's no way the fights would be well animated, the anime went on for a long time and the fights like neteros are just too much, even for a huge budget (we'd get another Chrollo vs Zeno)

All I want is the Phantom fights to be good, please blow all budget on Feitan vs Zazan, and then cancel the anime


----------



## Powerful Lord (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn it, it's getting really annoying to wait, hope the BIG NEWS shonen jump is promoting next week are about HxH. Never thought this could be so quiet without nensence around here, is he perma banned?

I know the anime is probably going to end on Chapter 339 (and it should) but i would hope to have some new content by then.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Sep 22, 2013)

So I was going through one of my folders and spotted a Pariston image, causing me to remember HXH.

Has the record for longest hiatus been broken yet?


----------



## sadino (Sep 22, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> So I was going through one of my folders and spotted a Pariston image, causing me to remember HXH.
> 
> Has the record for longest hiatus been broken yet?



As incredible as this may sound,i think nope,still didn't top the very first big hiatus.

I may be horribly mistaken.But hope is hope.


----------



## convict (Sep 22, 2013)

Finally started re-watching the new anime from the very start. I am on Greed Island and I have to say that whatever issues people had, the pacing is spot on. No wonder, the above poster mentioned they do 2-4 chapters per episode. They'll probably slow it down once they zone in on the manga though. But watching the anime again has made me sorely miss this manga. Come on Togashi.


----------



## Rob (Sep 22, 2013)

Ugh. Will Togashi ever start back up? 

The anime is catching up... 

Such a good manga. So much potential. 

If Togashi actually wrote, it would be up there with One Piece and Naruto, no doubt.


----------



## Selva (Sep 23, 2013)

fuck it. i saw the thread and remembered there was going to be an important announcement in wsj and then thought hxh is back


----------



## Pyro (Sep 23, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> I don't care about the rest of the arc much since I've already experienced it AND there's no way the fights would be well animated, the anime went on for a long time and the fights like neteros are just too much, even for a huge budget (we'd get another Chrollo vs Zeno)
> 
> All I want is the Phantom fights to be good, please blow all budget on Feitan vs Zazan, and then cancel the anime



Feitan vs Zazan was epic animated. I love the PT.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 23, 2013)

Selva said:


> fuck it. i saw the thread and remembered there was going to be an important announcement in wsj and then thought hxh is back



Just one week plus a few days till the announcement - _believe_


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 23, 2013)

an announcement? lol you guys are setting yourselves up for disappointment


----------



## Rob (Sep 23, 2013)

Someone should totally PM me a good Feitan gif 

CA arc of course.

I'll take a Shalnark in Auto-Pilot too. 

Reps for whoever does the favor. Google Images only has so much.

And I don't know how to make gifs 

*Edit:* If HxH is coming back, as some of you believe... I will fucking shit myself...


----------



## sadino (Sep 23, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> an announcement? lol you guys are setting yourselves up for disappointment





It's probably another shitty movie or game,we know T,T.


----------



## tupadre97 (Sep 25, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Ugh. Will Togashi ever start back up?
> 
> The anime is catching up...
> 
> ...



It would be better than One piece if he didn't take hiatuses all the time, lol about Naruto though.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 25, 2013)

So what was the announcement?


----------



## DocTerror (Sep 26, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> So what was the announcement?



Its next week.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh, but really he's probably not coming back before 2014.


----------



## Iskandar (Sep 26, 2013)

It's just Haikyuu getting an anime.
Nothing to do with HxH.


----------



## Selva (Sep 26, 2013)

Bobop said:


> It's just Haikyuu getting an anime.
> Nothing to do with HxH.


FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 26, 2013)

DocTerror said:
			
		

> Its next week.



 (this week's issue was #44)

Don't lose hope my brethren, cast away thy doubts and look towards next week with eyes unclouded by the fear of soul crushing disappointment.


​


----------



## Varg (Sep 26, 2013)

The news will probably be about the international competition Jump organized. Last date for applying was supposed to be 1st October.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 26, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> (this week's issue was #44)
> 
> Don't lose hope my brethren, cast away thy doubts and look towards next week with eyes unclouded by the fear of soul crushing disappointment.
> 
> ...



I believe.....I believe that he's not coming back until next year and probably not until around April or May.


----------



## Rob (Sep 26, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> It would be better than One piece if he didn't take hiatuses all the time, lol about Naruto though.



Well, OP and HxH are obviously better than Naruto (P1 was good)
But let's be honest... It's popular...
Far more than the likes of HxH, as much as it pains me to say it.


----------



## sadino (Sep 26, 2013)

Someone edit Togashi there.


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2013)

lol Togashi


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Oct 1, 2013)

I highly doubt Togashi will continue the manga this year. If we're lucky we might see a tie in chapter for the upcoming movie but that's about It.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



lazy fuck


----------



## Kanki (Oct 1, 2013)

Finally caught up! 
Watched the anime, then completed the manga in the last few days.

Loved the last arc. Okay the elections were pretty boring (and Gon/Ging underwhelming) but Killua's sub plot with Illumi was great. Also, is it me or is Hisoka just one of those characters who literally dominates any chapter he's in? Even if it's a small, insignificant panel, it's the one you remember most. I can't think of many other characters in any series that have 'that'.

Hopefully the next arc will include Kurapika and the Troupe, though it wouldn't surprise me if we go back to Gon. Btw, is it me or is Gon far less popular amongst HxH fans than Naruto/Luffy/Ichigo are amongst those series' fans?

Also I have a quick question, what exactly was Gon's power up when he defeated Pitou? I don't really get that bit - hopefully it isn't an Ichigo-style power boost. Hate those.

I'm still finding out more info about the series. Spent god knows how many hours just looking randomly through HxHwiki lol.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 1, 2013)

and we haven't seen anything from Popeye, the G.O.A.T. character from this manga  dat one panel


----------



## Thomas Edison (Oct 2, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Finally caught up!
> Watched the anime, then completed the manga in the last few days.
> 
> Loved the last arc. Okay the elections were pretty boring (and Gon/Ging underwhelming) but Killua's sub plot with Illumi was great. Also, is it me or is Hisoka just one of those characters who literally dominates any chapter he's in? Even if it's a small, insignificant panel, it's the one you remember most. I can't think of many other characters in any series that have 'that'.
> ...



Gon traded all of his nen potential (his future growth) in exchange for basically killing himself for that sudden power boost. It's an extreme, one-time thing in this series, hopefully.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 2, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Btw, is it me or is Gon far less popular amongst HxH fans than Naruto/Luffy/Ichigo are amongst those series' fans?
> 
> Also I have a quick question, what exactly was Gon's power up when he defeated Pitou? I don't really get that bit - hopefully it isn't an Ichigo-style power boost. Hate those.
> 
> I'm still finding out more info about the series. Spent god knows how many hours just looking randomly through HxHwiki lol.



I think Gon is more popular with the newer fans than with the long time ones for whatever reason. 

He threw away all his potential and future away to get that power up. It was a one time thing that won't happen again otherwise he'd always turn into a hunk of meat after using it.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 3, 2013)

Need something to give me a HxH fix.....
Where do you guys think the likes of Chrollo/Hisoka/Illumi/Feitan rank compared to Pitou, Youpi ect? 

Also I was always under the impression that Zeno was somewhat of a rival of Netero, strength wise. Would that be fair? I know we only really have portrayal with a lot of these, but I'm trying to get to know the series better lol.


----------



## sadino (Oct 3, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Hopefully the next arc will include Kurapika and the Troupe, though it wouldn't surprise me if we go back to Gon. Btw, is it me or is Gon far less popular amongst HxH fans than Naruto/Luffy/Ichigo are amongst those series' fans?
> .



That's really strange cause different of these Gon is rarely hated.Ichigo and Naruto receive lots of hate(with reason imho),Luffy receives less.But i think Gon's lack of popularity is most thanks to the amazing support cast,not because he's lacking anything,kinda like every other of the mentioned series.

In Bleach we have Urahara,everyone at least likes him.
In OP we have the other strawhats, and an other bunch.
In Naruto we have Kakashi,no one can hate Kakashi.
In HxH we have Hisoka and Killua,Killua is quite the awesome second main character,that's rare.


----------



## Pika305 (Oct 3, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Need something to give me a HxH fix.....
> Where do you guys think the likes of Chrollo/Hisoka/Illumi/Feitan rank compared to Pitou, Youpi ect?
> 
> Also I was always under the impression that Zeno was somewhat of a rival of Netero, strength wise. Would that be fair? I know we only really have portrayal with a lot of these, but I'm trying to get to know the series better lol.



I have Chrollo/Hisoka/Illumi right under Yupi/Pouf overall power wise because of their fighting experience and creativity in how they use their nen/hatsu, though overall nen capacity and physical strength goes to the Ants. Feitan, i have in the Morau range.

I believe even Zeno himself stated that Netero would destroy him. The rival in the family would be Maha, Zeno's grandpa.


----------



## Kanki (Oct 3, 2013)

Pika305 said:


> I have Chrollo/Hisoka/Illumi right under Yupi/Pouf overall power wise because of their fighting experience and creativity in how they use their nen/hatsu, though overall nen capacity and physical strength goes to the Ants. Feitan, i have in the Morau range.
> 
> I believe even Zeno himself stated that Netero would destroy him. The rival in the family would be Maha, Zeno's grandpa.



I always had Chrollo down as being superior to Illumi/Hisoka, simply because he's the leader of the PT who'll play a huge part in the series. Feitan was pretty damn impressive against Zazan for example. Though on reflection I shouldn't be surprised as Silva stomped Cheetu, albeit with a surprise assault.

Then again I guess what you say makes sense, as it'd be strange if Kurapika's target (Chrollo) was stronger than Gon + Killua's rival (Hisoka/Illumi) so the 3 are probably quite even. I assume Chrollo and Kurapika will eventually clash anyway - I hope Togashi doesn't pull an Oda and give all the great characters to the main character. To me a Gon vs Chrollo match would be the equivalent of Mihawk losing to Luffy or Itachi losing to Naruto. Just doesn't 'fit'.

If it turns out that those 3 fights end up being the 3 major ones at a later date then it stands to reason that either Hisoka/Chrollo/Illumi are either much stronger than the Royal Guard, or they're still continuing to grow.

God damn Togashi for being a lazy bastard (unless it's due to medical issues or something). If he released weekly chapters then HxH would be able to have it's own section


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 4, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Need something to give me a HxH fix.....
> Where do you guys think the likes of Chrollo/Hisoka/Illumi/Feitan rank compared to Pitou, Youpi ect?




They should rank well below the royal guards but it's questionable when it comes to pouf.

From what was shown of Chrollo/Hisoka/Illumi/Feitan's nen capabilities, it wouldn't be much of a match to 
fight either pitou or youpi if they were out to kill.

For pouf, his encounters did little to show how he compares with the other royal guards 
physically but his abilities would still be difficult to deal with.


----------



## Rob (Oct 4, 2013)

I wish we had more on the GR. 

I'd love to know where to place Phinks and Shalnark, seeing as they're the next coolest members after Feitan and Chrollo. 

As for Gon's power up, was it not hinted that it was a Nen-Contract? 

Also, in terms of Main characters, Luffy>Gon>=Part 1 Nardo>Ichigo>Part 2 Naruto


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 4, 2013)

Togashi does not simply come back


----------



## Shozan (Oct 4, 2013)

the only thing i fear about this long as fuck Hiatus is that, if the dude don't deliver a fucking epic arc (more likely he will) the casual fans (that's a lot now cause of the new anime and movies and stuff) is going to drop the series, and i don't want to think more about the publishers nagging the man about that cause we know what happened with YYH


----------



## Kanki (Oct 4, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> I wish we had more on the GR.
> 
> I'd love to know where to place Phinks and Shalnark, seeing as they're the next coolest members after Feitan and Chrollo.
> 
> As for Gon's power up, was it not hinted that it was a Nen-Contract?



Shalnark is one of the worst members for me 

Nobunga is a pretty awesome character. Can't wait to find out more from him. I've always had it in my mind that he's on the same level as Phinks. 

Machi is interesting too.




> Also, in terms of Main characters, Luffy>Gon>=Part 1 Nardo>Ichigo>Part 2 Naruto



P1 Naruto > Luffy > Gon > Ichigo > P2 Naruto 

Tbh of all those main characters, P1 Naruto was literally the only main character I actually routed for. I always hope the rest lose in a painful way. Luffy as a character I like, but I hate the way he gets more attention than Naruto/Ichigo/Gon combined. At least with the other series, the likes of Kakashi, Byakuya, Killua, Kurapika ect have their own spotlight. 

Yagami Light is virtually the only MC who I love. Plus Warwick from Gangsta (lesser known manga).



Shozan said:


> the only thing i fear about this long as fuck Hiatus is that, if the dude don't deliver a fucking epic arc (more likely he will) the casual fans (that's a lot now cause of the new anime and movies and stuff) is going to drop the series, and i don't want to think more about the publishers nagging the man about that cause we know what happened with YYH



Tbh if he's not up for doing more chapters now, he never will be. The success of the anime has meant HxH is back in the spotlight again. It's a great chance to capitalise on it.

Would I be right in saying if HxH released as much as OP, it would actually out-sell it?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 4, 2013)

Shozan said:


> the only thing i fear about this long as fuck Hiatus is that, if the dude don't deliver a fucking epic arc (more likely he will) the casual fans (that's a lot now cause of the new anime and movies and stuff) is going to drop the series, and i don't want to think more about the publishers nagging the man about that cause we know what happened with YYH



Silly shozan. Hxh is coming back when Fox buys a 5th season of firefly

In other news any promising new series appear recently?


----------



## Selva (Oct 5, 2013)

so still no news about togashit coming back


----------



## Kanki (Oct 5, 2013)

Does anyone know if the latest HxH film is cannon? Or if certain elements are (i.e Z/Shiki being cannon).


----------



## tupadre97 (Oct 7, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Need something to give me a HxH fix.....
> Where do you guys think the likes of *Chrollo/Hisoka/Illumi/Feitan* rank compared to Pitou, Youpi ect?
> 
> Also I was always under the impression that Zeno was somewhat of a rival of Netero, strength wise. Would that be fair? I know we only really have portrayal with a lot of these, but I'm trying to get to know the series better lol.



They're all fodder compared to any royal guard. None of them would put up a fight alone (maybe Chrollo but only as much as Kite did), if they fought together they might have a chance. Also Zeno shouldn't really be considered Netero's rival, Netero is much stronger than him.


----------



## sadino (Oct 7, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Does anyone know if the latest HxH film is cannon? Or if certain elements are (i.e Z/Shiki being cannon).



Only certain elements are cannon just like strong world.Kurapika's flashback was published in manga form, for example.The movie shows it too fast,missing some details that made it less cool,i suggest you read the special chapter if you didn't yet(it's like strong world chapter 0 was for one piece).

As far as cannon goes i think they spoiled Phinks Hatsu for anime viewers at the time and Kurapika's flashback/Pairo.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Kakashi Is God said:


> Also I was always under the impression that Zeno was somewhat of a rival of Netero, strength wise. Would that be fair? I know we only really have portrayal with a lot of these, but I'm trying to get to know the series better lol.


Zeno was never Netero's rival. Maha was the closest thing Netero had to a Zoldyck rival, but it seemed to me that Maha was much stronger by the way their battle was described. They said Netero was the only person to ever survive a battle against Maha. Not that Netero beat Maha or equalled him, he _survived_ against him. Sounds like a power gap to me.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 7, 2013)

failing to kill your designated target is not a sign of superiority to me. much more so coming from an assassin with supposed 100% kill rate


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> failing to kill your designated target is not a sign of superiority to me. much more so coming from an assassin with supposed 100% kill rate


It was never said Netero was a target.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 7, 2013)

zoldyck's don't like fighting outside a contract.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2013)

Wonder if we'll ever see that fight? How hard could it be for Togashit to release some scribbles of Maha vs Netero and then touch them up in the volume?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> zoldyck's don't like fighting outside a contract.


Zeno and Silva don't like fighting outside a contract. Killua, Illumi and Kalluto do so frequently. We don't know anything about Maha's personality so placing him in either camp isn't such a clear cut decision.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 7, 2013)

Illumi doesn't either, he only did during the hunter exams because he needed the licenses for his jobs.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 7, 2013)

blunt said:


> Zeno and Silva don't like fighting outside a contract. Killua, Illumi and Kalluto do so frequently. We don't know anything about Maha's personality so placing him in either camp isn't such a clear cut decision.


zeno, silva and illumi doesn't. kalluto and killua are currently not assassins for the zoldyck. sides, killua and kalluto never instigated a fight anywhere in the manga under normal circumstances. occam's razor tells us it was most likely a hit.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't think Illumi has ever done something not about business


----------



## Blunt (Oct 7, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Illumi doesn't either, he only did during the hunter exams because he needed the licenses for his jobs.


He was ready to fight all throughout the Election Arc, especially against Hisoka when he threatened Killua. The point is that there are circumstances under which they'll fight outside a contract to accomplish some goal.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 7, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Wonder if we'll ever see that fight? How hard could it be for Togashit to release some scribbles of Maha vs Netero and then touch them up in the volume?


Only when the dragon quest games stop.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 7, 2013)

that was a special scenario, an inside fight. even then zeno and maha never directly joined the conflict, they just sent out their trusted butlers to do their bidding.

i could also think up a random scenario for the netero and maha fight to occur but it being a hit is 9 times out of ten more likely


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 7, 2013)

I like the way things are going now. Having Gon travel alone for awhile on his own journey is a nice change. I want to see him grow alone for awhile without Killua.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 8, 2013)

Togashi and my Avatar are on hiatus


----------



## Powerful Lord (Oct 13, 2013)

Is lazy ass Togashi still playing Dragon Quest X? I think SE just pulled the ultimate weapon to make Hunter X Hunter never be continued, with an online game Togashi's playthrough will never end.



Kakashi Is God said:


> I always had Chrollo down as being superior to Illumi/Hisoka, simply because he's the leader of the PT who'll play a huge part in the series. Feitan was pretty damn impressive against Zazan for example. Though on reflection I shouldn't be surprised as Silva stomped Cheetu, albeit with a surprise assault.
> 
> *Then again I guess what you say makes sense, as it'd be strange if Kurapika's target (Chrollo) was stronger than Gon + Killua's rival (Hisoka/Illumi) so the 3 are probably quite even*. I assume Chrollo and Kurapika will eventually clash anyway - I hope Togashi doesn't pull an Oda and give all the great characters to the main character. To me a Gon vs Chrollo match would be the equivalent of Mihawk losing to Luffy or Itachi losing to Naruto. Just doesn't 'fit'.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's that strange, Gon may be protagonist but there are many other stronger characters, to be in the position he is at and hold both Silva and Zeno for so long he needs to be really strong, and more so than Hisoka or Illumi.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 4, 2013)

Togashi is the Kendrick Lamar of Shounen Jump.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

Now that Berserk is coming back I wonder if that will motivate Togashi :3.
I still am holding firm to my theory though that he is just stockpiling chapters and will return once that anime ends with chapter 339 so that all the anime-only viewers will be caught up with the manga.


----------



## Iskandar (Nov 5, 2013)

The serie comes back on December. 
Source : Heiji


----------



## Katou (Nov 5, 2013)

:WOW


----------



## Rax (Nov 5, 2013)

We'll get 2 chapters until Togashi finds a new game to play.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 5, 2013)

Only to be on hiatus again 4 months later

Thats right you know its true


----------



## Katou (Nov 5, 2013)

What was he playing anyway? 
Dragon Nest?


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 5, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> We'll get 2 chapters until Togashi finds a new game to play.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


> The serie comes back on December.
> Source : Heiji



are you serious are you serious are you serious


----------



## Katou (Nov 5, 2013)

So he enters on Christmas . . Nice Timing  

now . .go get rid of Nardo. . Eliminate iiiit!


----------



## Danchou (Nov 5, 2013)

So if it returns in December it'll be 1 year and 9 months?

Congrats Togashi you broke another hiatus record!

Still i'm still happy it's coming back anyway.


----------



## Katou (Nov 5, 2013)

Expecting Kurapika arc  

he suddenly figured out that his Judgement Chain got Dispelled  

woot woot


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 5, 2013)

next hiatus be 2 and a half


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2013)

AT LEAST IT'S FUCKING COMING BACK
I DUN CARE WHEN HE'S GOING TO TAKE YET ANOTHER HIATUS
AT LEAST WE'LL GET NEW CHAPTERS NOW
OMG I WANT TO SCREAM 

here's hoping for kuroro to come back to the manga too.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2013)

Danchou said:


> So if it returns in December it'll be 1 year and 9 months?
> 
> Congrats Togashi you broke another hiatus record!
> 
> Still i'm still happy it's coming back anyway.



Someone needs to pistol whip Togashi for this shit.



Mesopotani said:


> Expecting Kurapika arc
> 
> he suddenly figured out that his Judgement Chain got Dispelled
> 
> woot woot



Yes its been far too long since we've seen Kurapika, he needs his arc with the Ryodan now. I'm guessing this will be their final confrontation and Gon and Leorio might help Kurapika out. Probably won't see Killua for a while since he's protecting Alluka. Too bad since I really like him and Kurapika's interactions.


----------



## Katou (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm getting a feeling that Bleach will get Overshadowed because of this . . and ends up getting axed


----------



## Selva (Nov 5, 2013)

I WANT TO SEE KURORO AGAIN
AND PARISTON

the arc is probably going to tackle the dark continent and the expedition (with beyond netero and the gang) as the main storyline, with kurapika and the ryodans as the secondary storyline for now.
or at least i hope so.


----------



## Katou (Nov 5, 2013)

Hanzou needs to fcking appear at Kurapika arc. . and join his posse


----------



## Max Thunder (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't even give a darn about Togashi's hiatus as long as he keeps the manga at a high quality (apart from the shitty drawings) sometimes it's good to come back with a fresh mind. Kishimoto should have had a hiatus cus his manga is a mess for example.


----------



## Danchou (Nov 5, 2013)

The next few chapters will probably focus on the Dark Continent and Beyond Netero.

The Kuroro, Ryodan, Kurapica arc will probably be much later on.


----------



## Katou (Nov 5, 2013)

I hope it's not Time Skip. . but it probably is. . .seeing the last chapter and all


----------



## Varg (Nov 5, 2013)

It could be a pretty short reappearance, what with the new year breaks at wsj.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 5, 2013)

Is this for real? My first Hiatus X Hiatus is finally coming to an end? 

Don't know what I want more, Zodiacs and Beyond, or KP and the Spiders


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 5, 2013)

I feel hot


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 5, 2013)

Danchou said:


> The next few chapters will probably focus on the Dark Continent and Beyond Netero.
> 
> The Kuroro, Ryodan, Kurapica arc will probably be much later on.



He doesn't really have the luxury to resolve it later on with the constant hiatuses and age creeping up on him and would be better off finishing that story now while saving the Dark Continent later on. Weren't the ants stated to be weak compared to the creatures in the Dark Continent? Think Gon and the others need an arc of training or a time-skip before they should go there.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 5, 2013)

oOoooooooooh  ..............


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 5, 2013)

This is great,WSJ lacked a great series and this help it a lot.

WIth only one being around for such a long time (OP) and most of them being bad except for a few (Toriko,Soma) this is something really awesome.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 5, 2013)

Surely that would mean we're getting an entire arc at least??


----------



## KidTony (Nov 5, 2013)

i hope we get at least 20 chapters


----------



## Kaido (Nov 5, 2013)

If Togashi goes on another hiatus without showing Kuroro-sama I will be pissed 
Though as a prize to him for finally getting to work, I will now watch the anime again.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Nov 5, 2013)

FINALLY.

I was worried the hiatus would reach the two year mark...


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 5, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> He doesn't really have the luxury to resolve it later on with the constant hiatuses and age creeping up on him and would be better off finishing that story now while saving the Dark Continent later on. *Weren't the ants stated to be weak compared to the creatures in the Dark Continent?* Think Gon and the others need an arc of training or a time-skip before they should go there.



I don't believe that was ever stated. We just know that they drifted from there.




I wish I could expect it to go on for at least an arc but the likeliest thing is that all we are getting is a teaser to an arc that will end 10 years from now if we are really lucky.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah saf you're making that up


----------



## Scizor (Nov 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


> The serie comes back on December.
> Source : Heiji



Awesome! =D


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


> The serie comes back on December.
> Source : Heiji



*HOLY FUCKING FUCK SHIT!
THE DAY I GET UNBANNED MY FAVORITE MANGA COMES BACK!?
FUCKING FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Shozan (Nov 5, 2013)

is this real life?


----------



## sadino (Nov 5, 2013)

I still don't believe it.

Sure it isn't just movie news getting out of control?


----------



## hell no (Nov 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


> The serie comes back on December.
> Source : Heiji


Wow, thank you very much, this news has made my day. Can't wait for the new arc. It's been almost 2 years since I last read WSJ now.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2013)

Inb4 5 chapters then the next dragon quest is released


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2013)

He will release at least 1 volume. Hopefully he makes it to 4 this time around.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2013)

Didn't he do like 7 chapters or something like 2 hiatuses ago

Back when meruem had just evolved


----------



## hojou (Nov 5, 2013)

Finally WSJ is getting quality manga back! Hopefully it will last for at lease 7 months.


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 5, 2013)

hojou said:


> Finally WSJ is getting quality manga back! Hopefully it will last for at lease 7 *years.*


I fixed that for you.


----------



## Katou (Nov 5, 2013)

hojou said:


> Finally WSJ is getting quality manga back! Hopefully it will last for at lease 7 *chapters*.



Fixed the Truth for ya


----------



## Rax (Nov 5, 2013)

I think he should just write all his plans out and let the anime just continue past where the manga left off.


----------



## hojou (Nov 5, 2013)

Mesopotani said:


> Fixed the Truth for ya



Thanks but usually he submits a chapter a month for weekly shonen jump well he use to . So here for 7 chapters.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 5, 2013)

Kaido said:


> If Togashi goes on another hiatus without showing Kuroro-sama I will be pissed



this guy knows where it's at


----------



## Rob (Nov 5, 2013)

He's coming back December? 

Wonder if we'll make it to 2014 before another hiatus


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 6, 2013)

next batch hina will remove the judgment chain/abengane's nen beast. 

the true king will return


----------



## Toriko (Nov 6, 2013)

Good news. DARK continent is here


----------



## Katou (Nov 6, 2013)

Meaning Gon ~ Killua ~ Leorio arc. . and no Kurapika  

well whatever . . just gimme some High Quality Manga HxH . .all I'm seeing these days are Naruto and Bleach


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2013)

Bobop said:


> The serie comes back on December.
> Source : Heiji


Bout. Fucking. Time.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 6, 2013)

So we got HxH coming back. And we got Berserk coming back. 

Hagiwara needs to come back with Bastard soon to complete the Hiatus Hatrick


----------



## Rob (Nov 6, 2013)

Berserk is coming back?! 

I dropped it around chapter 115 or so. Guess I'll be picking that up again sometime. 

I also have to make up about 20-25 chapters of Toriko. 

Got a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Kronin (Nov 6, 2013)

Hunter X Hunter and Berserk come back?! Awesome news!


----------



## Sphyer (Nov 6, 2013)

Kind of funny he decides to come back right around the time when jump will be going on breaks during christmas/newyears


----------



## Katou (Nov 6, 2013)

so he could take a break after a few chapters


----------



## root (Nov 6, 2013)

thankfuckinggodfinallythattookhimlongenough! 

This long break _has _to mean he's been stockpiling chapters to give us at least a year of uninterrupted HxH releases. It has to right? Right?


----------



## Katou (Nov 6, 2013)

Don't get your hopes up people. . .I won't believe it until i see 1st cover of the Chapter


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Katou (Nov 6, 2013)

so it was Fake in the end after all?  . . i see it coming


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 6, 2013)

I hate everybody.


----------



## Katou (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm trying so hard not to get butt hurt for this  

I'll just sleep it off


----------



## 8 (Nov 6, 2013)

rumors say this togashi dude never existed and hunter x hunter is an illusion. it all started out as a silly troll that turned into an internet meme and then went way out of control.


----------



## root (Nov 6, 2013)

8 said:


> rumors say this togashi dude never existed and hunter x hunter is an illusion. it all started out as a silly troll that turned into an internet meme and then went way out of control.



Shhh! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't give that away! :amazed We have to keep the rest of the narutoforums believing this 'Hunter x Hunter' thing is real.




As for the December rumor being fake:


----------



## sadino (Nov 6, 2013)

Told you guys it was only movie shittwarfs.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 6, 2013)

Bwahahaha

You silly fools


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 6, 2013)

... so now even if it comes back, there is a high chance togashi will only do that to earn more money hence he won't care much for plot and we get another nardo situation.

So I'd rather be happy with what we got now before we get something that will ruin the whole manga.

Ofc there is also a chance that he loves his work and the fanbase but this hiatus kinda proves the opposite...


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Nov 6, 2013)

He really should just do character designs, write out the series in novel form and let the anime finish it up.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 6, 2013)

So it was false 

Fecking Togashi. Just give the anime basic guidelines and give it to them. But, I've heard the anime isn't doing so well atm. I think it's been moved to a 1am timeslot.


----------



## Hadler (Nov 6, 2013)

Hiatus x Hiatus, still going strong


----------



## Imagine (Nov 6, 2013)

My...My dreams.


----------



## Rax (Nov 6, 2013)

Gon Vs Zolo


----------



## Hadler (Nov 6, 2013)

Togashi simply doesn't give a damn, he doesn't even bother to come up with ?sorry guys, i'm sick? excuses anymore


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 6, 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KEJSQYv-uM[/youtube]


----------



## hell no (Nov 6, 2013)

So many conflicting pieces of news!!

Can someone please tell me once and for all if that scanned picture which says HxH is returning in Dec is fake or not?

Thanks.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 6, 2013)

fuuuuuuck

and here i was already daydreaming of danchou's return


----------



## Shozan (Nov 6, 2013)

I give up, Togashi wins... I just give up


----------



## Olivia (Nov 6, 2013)

Fuck you Togashi.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 6, 2013)

Two years is a mere chuunin level hiatus


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 6, 2013)

hell no said:


> So many conflicting pieces of news!!
> 
> Can someone please tell me once and for all if that scanned picture which says HxH is returning in Dec is fake or not?
> 
> Thanks.



it's fake =/ =/ =/


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 6, 2013)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> yeah saf you're making that up



Eh regardless screw Dark Continent, we need another Kurapika arc when Togashi decides to ever come back.


----------



## Katou (Nov 6, 2013)

Well. . it's good that believing it is good while it lasted. . .  

HxH can comeback the moment Bleach becomes worst than usual


----------



## Pika305 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hope crushed, i might truly give up on this manga later return or not...


----------



## Selva (Nov 7, 2013)

a f..fake?


damn whoever made that fake for getting my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Kronin (Nov 7, 2013)

What a pity...


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2013)

Gahaha.  Oh man, the ryoma within me is SO old.


----------



## Rob (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow.....................
I'm gonna go kick a fucking baby.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2013)

So this is a fake, huh? who do I need to murder?


----------



## Danchou (Nov 9, 2013)

So it's fake, eh.

A new hiatus record is broken.

Togashi sinks to new lows.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 9, 2013)

Whoever did this is a real troll and should kill him or her self


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 10, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Fuck you Togashi.





Danchou said:


> Togashi sinks to new lows.



I'm as suicidal as the next fan over this, but why does it seem like people are cursing Togashi for a false rumor? It's not like he started it.
...probably. He's just on infinite hiatus.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 10, 2013)

yeah, we can blame the man for being a lazy fuck but not for this fucking shit some friend, who deserve an Uvo's big bang directly in his rectum, did


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 10, 2013)

chibbselect said:


> I'm as suicidal as the next fan over this, but why does it seem like people are cursing Togashi for a false rumor? It's not like he started it.
> ...probably. He's just on infinite hiatus.



What do you think Togashi is doing while on his extended break? He is going around trolling random manga forums.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 10, 2013)

I think that the 2 or 3 hours a day that he's not either sleeping or playing Dragon Quest he just give advice to other famous Mangakas on how to troll their fandom.

Hope Araki doesn't talk with him that much.


----------



## Fran (Nov 10, 2013)

Trollgashi


----------



## Katou (Nov 10, 2013)

He probably Notice that Dragon Quest has a new patch


----------



## Scizor (Nov 10, 2013)

Well that was truly a ****ty move.


----------



## Justice (Nov 10, 2013)

The troll that did this needs to be hit with a jajanken punch into another county!


----------



## Danchou (Nov 10, 2013)

chibbselect said:


> I'm as suicidal as the next fan over this, but why does it seem like people are cursing Togashi for a false rumor? It's not like he started it.
> ...probably. He's just on infinite hiatus.


I was not referring to the rumor.

I was talking about the fact that this hiatus breaks his already ridiculous record of 1 year and 8 months. It's getting worse.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 10, 2013)

Just finished reading the Chimera Ant arc.

That ending. 

Also, motherfucking Netero, and motherfucking ADULT GON.  

Now to read the election...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 10, 2013)

Shiroyasha said:


> Just finished reading the Chimera Ant arc.
> 
> That ending.
> 
> ...



Election arc is great.

Now some idiots might try and claim that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Alluka's abilities in the arc is an 'asspull' but those who say that are just talking out of her ass. The Alluka is a Nen specialist and has certain requirements to use HIS abilities. And some people bring up the fact that Killua was able to bypass those restrictions as proof that he is an asspull, but nobody can say that for sure seeing how it happened right before the hiatus so we don't know if it took any kind of price. Especially since Milluki outright stated there was probably another restriction Killua was hiding from everyone else. 

Even worse are the retards who try and claim that Gon-San was an asspull which is an absolutely ludicrous statement, seeing how Nen Contracts have been around since practically the beginning of the series.

We also don't know if Gon has come out entirely unscathed seeing how we have not seen him use Nen even once since he was healed by Alluka, and there was that page in the Ant arc explicitly stating that 'Gon was prepared to never use Nen again'. Pretty obvious that it's foreshadowing that Gon may have temporarily lost the use of his Nen which will be a very interesting element for the Dark Continent arc, and will also be interesting if he needs a Nen Exorcist to fix his Nen and the Ryodan is going to the Dark Continent as well along with their new member/resident Nen Exorcist Abengane. Could make for some very interesting drama, especially if Kurapika goes along as well. It'd also be good for Togashi because that way he can wrap up two arcs in one go, the Dark Continent stuff, and the Ryodan stuff (which can conclude at Meteor City), leaving the only major arcs left to be Jairo, and Partison's Hunter Exam.


----------



## perman07 (Nov 10, 2013)

Love how everyone talks about Togashi's lazyness spree as if it's completely verified. While I have no problem believing it, and it sounds like the most believable theory, he might actually be sick as is the official story. Or have someone read something that leaves nothing to up for doubt?


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## perman07 (Nov 10, 2013)

Haha, count me corrected


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 10, 2013)

There's still a chance, WSJ announcement next week


----------



## Kanki (Nov 10, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Election arc is great.
> 
> ]



The whole Killua sub plot was the best in the series, for me. Or at least in the top 2. 

The only downside about the arc was Ging + Gon's interaction. I find Ging to be such an underwhelming character. If he wasn't Gon's dad and didn't have the hype, I'd consider him fodder. There's no aura surrounding him, though perhaps that'll change.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 10, 2013)

That's kinda the point of Ging's character. He's not supposed to come off as this intimidating character.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 10, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> That's kinda the point of Ging's character. He's not supposed to come off as this intimidating character.




If togashi doesn't give him a crazy spirit gun abilitiy...


----------



## Shiroyasha (Nov 10, 2013)

FUCKING LEORIO PUNCHING GING, HAHAHAHA! 

I love you, Togashi. Leorio was always a favourite of mine.

And Pariston is just... 






Kanki Is God said:


> The whole Killua sub plot was the best in the series, for me. Or at least in the top 2.


Yeah, I can already tell I'm going to love it.

Especially since Killua is one of, if not my favourite character.


----------



## chibbselect (Nov 11, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 






perman07 said:


> Love how everyone talks about Togashi's lazyness spree as if it's completely verified. While I have no problem believing it, and it sounds like the most believable theory, he might actually be sick as is the official story. Or have someone read something that leaves nothing to up for doubt?






perman07 said:


> Haha, count me corrected






I love how that picture doesn't leave much room for debate. 



Danchou said:


> I was not referring to the rumor.
> 
> I was talking about the fact that this hiatus breaks his already ridiculous record of 1 year and 8 months. It's getting worse.


 oic.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 11, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> The whole Killua sub plot was the best in the series, for me. Or at least in the top 2.
> 
> The only downside about the arc was Ging + Gon's interaction. I find Ging to be such an underwhelming character. If he wasn't Gon's dad and didn't have the hype, I'd consider him fodder. There's no aura surrounding him, though perhaps that'll change.



That was kind of the point buddy...


----------



## Coyote (Nov 11, 2013)

chibbselect said:


> I love how that picture doesn't leave much room for debate. .



Well, wait. Living in an ambient like that could have likely caused a new species of hyperbacteria to be born and infect him


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 14, 2013)

Thought this was funny in retrospect with Togashi's current hiatus issues and refusal to work

"Eeek!! Set me free~. Despite hearing that "You'll have every Wednesday off," and "You can make a lot of money," I never though a weekly serialization would be this intense!! But, I am submissivly happy! Living off of toons is not something I thought would have happened until 3 years ago. There is really nothing to regret... well, I have to pay back my loans... and I have to go on a diet... and I need sleep...- Yoshihiro Togashi
bullet: Appearing in Weekly Shonen Jump #32-40 for Wicked Cupid (his first series), 1989." -Translated by ComradeLewis


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 16, 2013)

Only thing i felt was weird was Cheetu getting an arrow and bow just because "he wished to survive", or whatever. By the way, i thought that the Jairo arc was going to be in Meteor city, with him aparently going there, that's where i see both, his and Phantom Troupe's storyline being finished.


----------



## Katou (Nov 16, 2013)

is he already at Cap level in  Dragon Quest? 

continue the manga already


----------



## Yonk (Nov 17, 2013)

Shozan said:


> he just give advice to other famous Mangakas on how to troll their fandom.



At the end of this week's chapter of Naruto, Kishimoto announced that the manga will be going on hiatus... for a whopping one week. 

Because? I dunno. It caused a brief panic when a misunderstanding regarding the "year" for manga releases versus the actual year made a lot of people think it wasn't coming back until January. Oh, wow, a hypothetical whole SIX WEEKS! Oh my God, I can't imagine a hiatus of such UNPRECEDENTED LENGTH!


And I'm not going to touch arguments regarding Alluka or Gon-san with a ten-foot pole. Both are kinda ass-pulls if you ask me, just much better done than what you usually see in manga. 


~ Yonk


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Yonk said:


> At the end of this week's chapter of Naruto, Kishimoto announced that the manga will be going on hiatus... for a whopping one week.
> 
> Because? I dunno. It caused a brief panic when a misunderstanding regarding the "year" for manga releases versus the actual year made a lot of people think it wasn't coming back until January. Oh, wow, a hypothetical whole SIX WEEKS! Oh my God, I can't imagine a hiatus of such UNPRECEDENTED LENGTH!
> 
> ...



If you think Gon-San is an asspull then you literally have absolutely zero reading comprehension ability. As I've gone over countless times in this thread, Nen-Contracts have been foreshadowed for the majority of the series and it's very clearly stated that what Gon did was a Nen Contract.

Now some could make an argument that Killua being able to bypass Alluka's restriction and heal Gon is an asspull (ALLUKA HIMSELF IS NOT DUE TO THE SPECIALIST RESTRICTIONS) but we can't say for sure yet seeing how Gon hasn't used Nen since he was healed which might imply he may have lost the use of his Nen (as was stated when he performed the Nen Contract in the first place), and also Milluki clearly stated that it's possible Killua knew of another rule of Alluka's that nobody else knew about, so it's possible Killua payed his own cost.

Please learn to read before you make such asinine statements.


----------



## Fiddlesticks (Nov 17, 2013)

I've been watching HxH, but havemt read it yet, what chapter is it at roughly? I want to start reading it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 17, 2013)

Ryuuma said:


> I've been watching HxH, but havemt read it yet, what chapter is it at roughly? I want to start reading it.



Chapter 248.
Although I'd honestly continue watching the anime if I were you. Because once you catch up you'll have to deal with the hiatus train with the rest of us. I wish I was enjoying HxH for the first time like you anime-only people are.


----------



## Rob (Nov 17, 2013)

^Good point... 

If you do start reading the manga, Ryuuma, start at 245ish, since you haven't seen the last two eps...


----------



## Fiddlesticks (Nov 17, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Chapter 248.
> Although I'd honestly continue watching the anime if I were you. Because once you catch up you'll have to deal with the hiatus train with the rest of us. I wish I was enjoying HxH for the first time like you anime-only people are.



Thanks mate, I would just stick to watching, but ts dragging like crazy, the last episode I watched was almost all literally just part of one coversation.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 18, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> If you think Gon-San is an asspull then you literally have absolutely zero reading comprehension ability. As I've gone over countless times in this thread, Nen-Contracts have been foreshadowed for the majority of the series and it's very clearly stated that what Gon did was a Nen Contract.
> 
> Now some could make an argument that Killua being able to bypass Alluka's restriction and heal Gon is an asspull (ALLUKA HIMSELF IS NOT DUE TO THE SPECIALIST RESTRICTIONS) but we can't say for sure yet seeing how Gon hasn't used Nen since he was healed which might imply he may have lost the use of his Nen (as was stated when he performed the Nen Contract in the first place), and also Milluki clearly stated that it's possible Killua knew of another rule of Alluka's that nobody else knew about, so it's possible Killua payed his own cost.
> 
> Please learn to read before you make such asinine statements.



Eh, I don't know about that. If Gon couldn't use nen anymore something that important would have been hinted at before the last chapter by either Ging or Killua. Maybe Togashit is just waiting until he gets the urge to return to make it known but if it turns out Gon can't use nen I hope its mentioned that Ging and Killua knew as well. 

As for Gon-san being an asspull, well Togashit could have came up with a few scenarios on how Gon could compete with Pitou but he kinda backed himself into a corner by putting Gon against such a powerful opponent. His gap between opponents was never that huge before and there was usually a game restricting his opponent from making quick work of him. 

Here it was a life or death battle so there was really no way Gon was going to beat Pitou without some kind of weird power up unless someone came to back him up like Hisoka or Ging which would have gotten criticisms from people anyway and they would have cried asspull about that too.

Not touching the Alluka stuff since I can't even remember half the stuff that goes into the ability let alone how Killua bypassed it.


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 3, 2013)

Just read the manga to the end of the chimera ant arc (will read the rest later). I started from the point the anime is upto. Completely blown away and astounded by how dense the story is. Although I guess I'm specifically only talking about the Chimera Ant arc. The storytelling was amazing. I read through it all instantly. The tension kept building and the action wouldn't waver. I suppose everyone made it out alive except for Netero, but it certainly didn't seem like it was an easy breezy mission where it was obvious everyone would live. I didn't even notice the quality of the art after a while. I was just so invested. 

I absolutely have to read or watch YuYu Hakusho now. The hype must be because it is probably extremely well written. I've never read/watched it before. The art and character/power designs put me off. Even the Hunter x Hunter powers and characters don't look too original either. Now I realize it's because Togashi is primarily a great storyteller, not necessaries a great artist.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Just read the manga to the end of the chimera ant arc (will read the rest later). I started from the point the anime is upto. Completely blown away and astounded by how dense the story is. Although I guess I'm specifically only talking about the Chimera Ant arc. The storytelling was amazing. I read through it all instantly. The tension kept building and the action wouldn't waver. I suppose everyone made it out alive except for Netero, but it certainly didn't seem like it was an easy breezy mission where it was obvious everyone would live. I didn't even notice the quality of the art after a while. I was just so invested.
> 
> I absolutely have to read or watch YuYu Hakusho now. The hype must be because it is probably extremely well written. I've never read/watched it before. The art and character/power designs put me off. Even the Hunter x Hunter powers and characters don't look too original either. Now I realize it's because Togashi is primarily a great storyteller, not necessaries a great artist.



Yu Yu Hakusho honestly isn't that great.
It has great characters, with great development and dynamics. But the series is incredibly repetitive and just a by the numbers battle shonen. Its final arc is also absolutely terrible


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 3, 2013)

Really? That's not good. Just looked up how long it is. Don't know when I'll have time for it. I'll look it up a bit more though.

Hopefully the next arc of HunterxHunter is as good as Chimera Ant. Apparently there is a hiatus at the moment though.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Really? That's not good. Just looked up how long it is. Don't know when I'll have time for it. I'll look it up a bit more though.
> 
> Hopefully the next arc of HunterxHunter is as good as Chimera Ant. Apparently there is a hiatus at the moment though.



Well Yu Yu Hakusho is still a nice read, it's just incredibly overrated and nothing compared to HxH.

And the next arc is one of my favorites in my opinion. One specific event towards the end of the arc though has started A LOT of controversy within the fanbase which is a bit irritating, but I think it was an amazing arc. Not as good as the Ant arc, but yeah.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 3, 2013)

The last arc of HxH was better than the CA, in my opinion. In a way I wasn't keen on how CA ended. It peaked at Netero's death and then fell off a cliff. 

The last arc was a bit strange. I was bored of the election early on, and meeting Ging was a major let down, but the whole Killua/Illumi sub plot was amazing - possibly the best of the series for me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> The last arc of HxH was better than the CA, in my opinion. In a way I wasn't keen on how CA ended. It peaked at Netero's death and then fell off a cliff.
> 
> The last arc was a bit strange. I was bored of the election early on, and meeting Ging was a major let down, but the whole Killua/Illumi sub plot was amazing - possibly the best of the series for me.



The reason you didn't enjoy the end of the Ant arc is because you aren't capable of understanding foreshadowing, or the incredibly basic concept of Nen Contracts.

And Gon meeting Ging was supposed to be anti-climactic. It's seriously like you don't even read the series. Ging just being a shitty, lazy, deadbeat dad and nothing like the hype is exactly the type of thing that HxH is famous for. It completely fucks with every usual shonen trope it can. Why do you enjoy embarrassing yourself so much?


----------



## Kanki (Dec 3, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> The reason you didn't enjoy the end of the Ant arc is because you aren't capable of understanding foreshadowing, or the incredibly basic concept of Nen Contracts.



No, I just thought it dragged and lost interesting in the King. Pitou at one point was one of my favorites, but I eventually lost interest there too. 

Using your logic, you must consider FI to be the greatest OP arc of all time due to the foreshadowing that went on.

You're such a tard 



> And Gon meeting Ging was supposed to be anti-climactic. It's seriously like you don't even read the series. Ging just being a shitty, lazy, deadbeat dad and nothing like the hype is exactly the type of thing that HxH is famous for. It completely fucks with every usual shonen trope it can. Why do you enjoy embarrassing yourself so much?



I don't give a damn whether he's a deadbeat or not. An author doesn't create a character for no one to give a shit about. Ging might be lazy, dead beat ect but he's meant to be interesting. He isn't. To me at least.

Are you going to spam my user cp again with aggressive negs? You already embarrassed yourself in front of everyone in one thread, don't do it again


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> No, I just thought it dragged and lost interesting in the King. Pitou at one point was one of my favorites, but I eventually lost interest there too.
> 
> Using your logic, you must consider FI to be the greatest OP arc of all time due to the foreshadowing that went on.
> 
> ...



You are one of the only people who felt that way then on both counts. I guess there just wasn't enough mindless action and explosions after Netero's death to help you follow along. But in regards to the foreshadowing comment, I was making fun of how you inexplicably think Gon-San was an asspull despite it being fully explained and accepted as logical in the HxHverse.

And the fact that you dislike Fishman Island just proves yet again that you are a Marineford Kiddy who can't enjoy anything unless it's full of nonstop action. You calling ME a tard is utterly ironic.

And I didn't embarrass myself, you did for proving you don't know how to read, and like to blatantly lie to try and save face.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 3, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> You are one of the only people who felt that way then on both counts. I guess there just wasn't enough mindless action and explosions after Netero's death to help you follow along. But in regards to the foreshadowing comment, I was making fun of how you inexplicably think Gon-San was an asspull despite it being fully explained and accepted as logical in the HxHverse.



Please tell me where I said anything was an ass pull.



> And the fact that you dislike Fishman Island just proves yet again that you are a Marineford Kiddy who can't enjoy anything unless it's full of nonstop action. You calling ME a tard is utterly ironic.



You got offended when I said the last HxH arc was better than CA, despite saying I liked both. That's the attitude of a tard.

FI was boring. The plot itself was fine, but as with all manga's, OP is character-driven. And there wasn't a single character in FI I liked.



> And I didn't embarrass myself, you did for proving you don't know how to read, and like to blatantly lie to try and save face.



The reactions from other people in the thread suggests you did embarrass yourself. All because I said Gon hasn't had much development, specifically compared to Killua.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 3, 2013)

Just to butt in... you don't have to be a Marineford fan, fight maniac, who doesn't care a bout plot or good story telling to have not enjoyed Fishman Island. That is all.


----------



## Yonk (Dec 3, 2013)

1. Please, for the love of Togashi, DON'T EVEN MENTION ONE PIECE! It always seems to start a giant, ridiculous discussion on why it's better than HxH or not. I've gotten so tired of it I could scream. 

2. If you ever go back and read your post before hitting submit (I hope everyone does this), and you get the distinct feeling that your tone assumes you are the All Powerful Emperor of Manga/Anime who gets to decide what is truth and falsehood ? and that you're never wrong ? please don't hit submit. You're just making yourself look like a fool and annoying people. If you read this and assume that I am talking to somebody else, I'M TALKING TO YOU!

3. I can see why someone wouldn't like the end of CA if they didn't really care for the whole Meryem/Komugi dynamic, and that has nothing to do with Gon-san. Frankly, I feel as if the entire CA arc was more about HIS character development than anything else. Gon, Killua, and everyone else were just bit characters in the Meryem Show; I understand if people are a bit bothered by that.   

4. Today's episode made me so happy. I kinda like Ikalgo (unlike most people, it seems), and the shirtless-Killua-doing-stretches fanservice was enough to make me happy somewhere a bit lower. I think it's a much more worthy topic of discussion than whether or not we think something or another was an ass-pull.


~ Yonk


----------



## Rob (Dec 4, 2013)

KIG is an HxH and OP-hater guys  

Don't listen to her  

@HxH fans

How is the CA arc coming along in the anime? Is it dragging ass yet?

As far as FI goes, it was good... Nothing great. Just good. 

I actually loved Hody! Badass villain. Toei also did  a good job with Hody vs. Luffy imo. 

The ending of FI was also pretty good. (Learning about the new FA, and Yonkou)

Other than that, the villains sucked (Baring Hody of course)


----------



## tupadre97 (Dec 4, 2013)

Rica_Patin said:


> Well Yu Yu Hakusho is still a nice read, it's just incredibly overrated and nothing compared to HxH.
> 
> And the next arc is one of my favorites in my opinion. One specific event towards the end of the arc though has started A LOT of controversy within the fanbase which is a bit irritating, but I think it was an amazing arc. Not as good as the Ant arc, but yeah.



I don't think yu yu was overrated but it isn't as good as HxH. The chimera ant arc by itself is better than both the dark tournament and chapter black arcs.


Rica_Patin said:


> The reason you didn't enjoy the end of the Ant arc is because you aren't capable of understanding foreshadowing, or the incredibly basic concept of Nen Contracts.
> 
> *And Gon meeting Ging was supposed to be anti-climactic. It's seriously like you don't even read the series. Ging just being a shitty, lazy, deadbeat dad and nothing like the hype is exactly the type of thing that HxH is famous for. It completely fucks with every usual shonen trope it can. Why do you enjoy embarrassing yourself so much?*



This is true. I liked Gon meeting Ging is was actually pretty nice. Nothing overly dramatic, he just finally got to chill with his dad for once.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 4, 2013)

It makes absolutely no sense for an author to create a big character that you don't care about unless it's fodder. 

There is a huge difference between that and a character intended to be dead-beat, lazy and un-cool. An author wants to create interest. Interest brings in readers which makes money. Unless you think a shounen author wants to spend a lot of time creating something that won't make money.

There's nothing worse than 'fans' who claim not liking something = not understanding. Sometimes, you really just don't give a toss. Like I don't about Ging.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 4, 2013)

fishman island is fucking horrible

thats all


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2013)

"Hunter X Hunter - S?sh?-hen - Treasure #07 will be out december 20 and Hunter X Hunter - S?sh?-hen - Treasure #08 january 20"

I found interesting that the new volumes for HxH Treasure are suddenly released in December and January, the first volumes was released in December of 2011 when Hunter x Hunter was publishing in this time and stopped with HxH hiatus, and now more than one year after the last, when appears rumours that HxH is returning in December and has a one place free in the Jump, new volumes are announced.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 7, 2013)

Thinking of watching the 2011 anime, I read the manga like a year before the election arc began and I kind of liked the story, but is the anime worth it? Or did they screw it up like One piece or Naruto anime?
Don't really remember much from the manga expect that I liked it and thought of refreshing my memory, so should I watch the anime or reread the manga? I remember that the manga was at times kind of annoying to read when the quality of art was somewhat inconsistent.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 7, 2013)

The anime is one of the better anime adaptations I've seen. I'd recommend it.


----------



## tupadre97 (Dec 7, 2013)

lazorwalrus said:


> Thinking of watching the 2011 anime, I read the manga like a year before the election arc began and I kind of liked the story, but is the anime worth it? Or did they screw it up like One piece or Naruto anime?
> Don't really remember much from the manga expect that I liked it and thought of refreshing my memory, so should I watch the anime or reread the manga? I remember that the manga was at times kind of annoying to read when the quality of art was somewhat inconsistent.



The 2011 anime is amazing. The animation is great and its pretty much an improvement on everything the manga has done except maybe a few scenes that weren't as graphic. You should definitely check it out.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 7, 2013)

lazorwalrus said:


> Thinking of watching the 2011 anime, I read the manga like a year before the election arc began and I kind of liked the story, but is the anime worth it? Or did they screw it up like One piece or Naruto anime?
> Don't really remember much from the manga expect that I liked it and thought of refreshing my memory, so should I watch the anime or reread the manga? I remember that the manga was at times kind of annoying to read when the quality of art was somewhat inconsistent.



The 2011 adaptation is very very good. I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 7, 2013)

lazorwalrus said:


> Thinking of watching the 2011 anime, I read the manga like a year before the election arc began and I kind of liked the story, but is the anime worth it? Or did they screw it up like One piece or Naruto anime?
> Don't really remember much from the manga expect that I liked it and thought of refreshing my memory, so should I watch the anime or reread the manga? I remember that the manga was at times kind of annoying to read when the quality of art was somewhat inconsistent.



It's very good. Particularly after you get past the first few episodes (which seem quite childish - but it quickly changes). I think the anime is better than the manga tbh. Only thing is lacks is great OST's - it has a few, but nowhere near the level of others.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 9, 2013)

Woah... I had already forgotten how awesome it is to watch fast paced fights after suffering the One piece staring contests.. This anime indeed is great, very high quality and no bullshit. On ep 36 right now.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok thats it.I cant take it anymore Im bored out of my mind when I read this manga.If it werent for the anime I would have never bothered to even finish reading the Chimera Ant arc.This current arc is more talking or political stuff that isnt done right unlike Magi.The Chimera Ant arc dragged on way too long and I swore if I tried to read the mission section of CA arc I would have given up.Im honestly pissed off that they trolled Neferpitou in the end by having this supposed adult Gon that came out of fucking nowhere(asspull) mutilate him.If it wasnt for Nefertipou I wouldnt have bothered continuing the anime now that I know my favorite gets trolled and the rest of HxH is boring shit like Killua's hax sister(WHY MUST TOGASHI MAKE EVERY SINGLE NEN SO COMPLICATED????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and trying to use wish hax to revive Gon and shit.Furthermore despite the good world building in HxH their world bores me no end.

I cant take it anymore its too damn boring

Fuck it Im dropping HxH for good


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 10, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Ok thats it.I cant take it anymore Im bored out of my mind when I read this manga.If it werent for the anime I would have never bothered to even finish reading the Chimera Ant arc.This current arc is more talking or political stuff that isnt done right unlike Magi.The Chimera Ant arc dragged on way too long and I swore if I tried to read the mission section of CA arc I would have given up.Im honestly pissed off that they trolled Neferpitou in the end by having this supposed adult Gon that came out of fucking nowhere(asspull) mutilate him.If it wasnt for Nefertipou I wouldnt have bothered continuing the anime now that I know my favorite gets trolled and the rest of HxH is boring shit like Killua's hax sister(WHY MUST TOGASHI MAKE EVERY SINGLE NEN SO COMPLICATED????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and trying to use wish hax to revive Gon and shit.Furthermore despite the good world building in HxH their world bores me no end.
> 
> I cant take it anymore its too damn boring
> 
> Fuck it Im dropping HxH for good



Oh boy, you're cute buddy.
First of all there clearly isn't nearly enough action and explosions in this series for you.
Secondly, Gon-San wasn't an asspull and if you had any semblance of reading comprehension whatsoever you would realize that as Gon-San was a Nen-Contract. Something that has been in the series since the introduction of Nen. I mean you do remember the character of Killua right buddy boy?

Maybe you should read a series more at your level like Naruto or Fairy Tail.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 11, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Im honestly pissed off that they trolled Neferpitou in the end by having this supposed adult Gon that came out of fucking nowhere(asspull) mutilate him.



Agree here, actually

It's less Gon's massive powerup and more the fact that Nef basically spent his whole fight as a punching pag. Yes, it was cool that his Nen used his headless corpse as a marionette because of his sheer devotion to the King and that Gon pretty much just went off the deep end and sacrificed his life for that. 

But overall a disappointing fight for me.



> the rest of HxH is boring shit like Killua's hax sister(WHY MUST TOGASHI MAKE EVERY SINGLE NEN SO COMPLICATED????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and trying to use wish hax to revive Gon and shit.



They're... really not overly complicated, the individual abilities. I like the nuances, mainly because of how they're exploited in fights. Alluka's was one of the more unwieldy ones, actually. What irritated me about hers was precisely that they spent all this time building up her ability and then had everything solved with a wish. We'll have to see if we get more consequences out of that, but for now...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 11, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Ok thats it.I cant take it anymore Im bored out of my mind when I read this manga.If it werent for the anime I would have never bothered to even finish reading the Chimera Ant arc.This current arc is more talking or political stuff that isnt done right unlike Magi.The Chimera Ant arc dragged on way too long and I swore if I tried to read the mission section of CA arc I would have given up.Im honestly pissed off that they trolled Neferpitou in the end by having this supposed adult Gon that came out of fucking nowhere(asspull) mutilate him.If it wasnt for Nefertipou I wouldnt have bothered continuing the anime now that I know my favorite gets trolled and the rest of HxH is boring shit like Killua's hax sister(WHY MUST TOGASHI MAKE EVERY SINGLE NEN SO COMPLICATED????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and trying to use wish hax to revive Gon and shit.Furthermore despite the good world building in HxH their world bores me no end.
> 
> I cant take it anymore its too damn boring
> 
> Fuck it Im dropping HxH for good



you're right on the money here. ant arc is terrible. i'm dropping the anime for the meantime because i get REALLY bored whenever i watch. 

i'll just wait for the invasion before picking it up again


----------



## Kanki (Dec 11, 2013)

Ant arc was great, but yes it did drag slightly and Gon vs Pitou was definitely an ass pull, or at the very least very, very cheap. Just because a nen-contract makes sense doesn't change that fact. 

I await Rica Patin's response.


----------



## EiyuuNoOu (Dec 11, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> Ant arc was great, but yes it did drag slightly and Gon vs Pitou was definitely an ass pull, or at the very least very, very cheap. Just because a nen-contract makes sense doesn't change that fact.
> 
> I await Rica Patin's response.



You're mistaking your opinion for a fact, it being an asspull is not a fact, Nen contracts were foreshadowed since the beginning of the series, You not liking how Togashi is handling his story is your own personal opinion not a fact.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 11, 2013)

EiyuuNoOu said:


> You're mistaking your opinion for a fact, it being an asspull is not a fact, Nen contracts were foreshadowed since the beginning of the series, You not liking how Togashi is handling his story is your own personal opinion not a fact.



Pedantic....
It was more cheap than anything else. Had that been Kishi who wrote it, this forum would implode. Then again if it had been Oda, it would be hailed as a GOAT moment.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 11, 2013)

EiyuuNoOu said:


> You're mistaking your opinion for a fact, it being an asspull is not a fact, Nen contracts were foreshadowed since the beginning of the series, You not liking how Togashi is handling his story is your own personal opinion not a fact.



If the message of your post boils down ITZ UR OPINION NOT A FACT don't even bother.  

The question is: asspull, yea or nay? If it being an asspull is an opinion, then so is it not being an asspull. So you'd be stating your opinion as well. If it's a fact that it was not an asspull, then saying it is would be disputing the fact, not stating an opinion. If you take "opinion" to mean "you're saying that just because" then it's an unsubstantiated fact, and using opinion is muddying the waters. 

You would've been fine with "it wasn't an asspull because..." 

/on the off chance you're not Nensense's dupe


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 11, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> Ant arc was great, but yes it did drag slightly and Gon vs Pitou was definitely an ass pull, or at the very least very, very cheap. Just because a nen-contract makes sense doesn't change that fact.
> 
> I await Rica Patin's response.



You should really learn what an asspull is little buddy.


----------



## EiyuuNoOu (Dec 11, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> Pedantic....
> It was more cheap than anything else. Had that been Kishi who wrote it, this forum would implode. Then again if it had been Oda, it would be hailed as a GOAT moment.



Nice opinions.



Fujita said:


> If the message of your post boils down ITZ UR OPINION NOT A FACT don't even bother.
> 
> The question is: asspull, yea or nay? If it being an asspull is an opinion, then so is it not being an asspull. So you'd be stating your opinion as well. If it's a fact that it was not an asspull, then saying it is would be disputing the fact, not stating an opinion. If you take "opinion" to mean "you're saying that just because" then it's an unsubstantiated fact, and using opinion is muddying the waters.
> 
> ...



I said that because he knows that it's a Nen contract and still thinks it's an asspull. But the fact is, it isn't.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 11, 2013)

EiyuuNoOu said:


> Nice opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> I said that because he knows that it's a Nen contract and still thinks it's an asspull. But the fact is, it isn't.



I like you.
It's nice to have more intelligent people in this thread other than just me, SAF, and Noonealive.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 11, 2013)

Asspull? Honestly, not really. 

Gon's sheer level of emo was freaking people out throughout the entire arc (even Pitou, long before they fought). That he'd pull something desperate, and that he actually had the capacity to be a threat to Pitou, in _some_ way, was explored long before the two actually fought. 

Just because it's not an asspull however, doesn't mean that it's not cheap, unsatisfying, or the like.  



EiyuuNoOu said:


> Nice opinions.



And you continue


----------



## Pyro (Dec 11, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Ok thats it.I cant take it anymore Im bored out of my mind when I read this manga.If it werent for the anime I would have never bothered to even finish reading the Chimera Ant arc.This current arc is more talking or political stuff that isnt done right unlike Magi.The Chimera Ant arc dragged on way too long and I swore if I tried to read the mission section of CA arc I would have given up.Im honestly pissed off that they trolled Neferpitou in the end by having this supposed adult Gon that came out of fucking nowhere(asspull) mutilate him.If it wasnt for Nefertipou I wouldnt have bothered continuing the anime now that I know my favorite gets trolled and the rest of HxH is boring shit like Killua's hax sister(WHY MUST TOGASHI MAKE EVERY SINGLE NEN SO COMPLICATED????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and trying to use wish hax to revive Gon and shit.Furthermore despite the good world building in HxH their world bores me no end.
> 
> I cant take it anymore its too damn boring
> 
> Fuck it Im dropping HxH for good



Cool. We all enjoy it though. So go find one you like so you're not coming into our section just to bitch.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 11, 2013)

I don't really see how anyone can dislike the last arc. Sure the politics can be seen as boring (I didn't really enjoy it), but the part with Killua/Illumi/Hisoka was insane. I can't wait to see it animated.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 11, 2013)

To be honest, it's less understandable for me for someone to not have liked the chimera ant arc. I thought that was just a storytelling masterpiece. The relationship between Megumi and Meruim is amazingly written and watching it again in the anime just makes me fall in love with that arc all over again.


I more understand the having a problem with the wish nen ability part. It did get confusing when the explination of her power was spread out over 2 months and you're reading the manga on a weekly basis.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 11, 2013)

Only thing i felt kinda dumb was Cheetu getting a bow for "wishing to win", as overly complicated as Nen is, it's sometimes a bit too "magical", in which you basically create objects or even people out of thin air. Sometimes the Nen contracts are so complicated that i have to wonder how they're even possible.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2013)

What are these from?


----------



## Rob (Dec 11, 2013)

I actually loved the Chairmen arc! 

I even liked the election! 

Pariston seemed pretty funny  

And the Hisoka/Illumi/Killua/Alluka sub-plot was great too. 

Poor Gotoh


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 14, 2013)

Almost caught up the anime now, don't really have anything negative to say about  lol.
One thing that I found weird was that Killua seemed pretty clueless about nen before being taught it by Wing, since pretty much everyone else in the Zoldyck family seems to know about it and since Killua has been trained as an assassin one would think that they would of taught him of nen since its such a powerful thing.


----------



## wowfel (Dec 14, 2013)

The election arc was nice, but there were just too many chapters spent on the voting and revoting which got really boring and some things were hard to understand it could have been done much better in my opinion. Gotoh vs Hisoka was a great fight it is too bad they we weren't able to see hisoka fight the other hunters cause he just off panelled them all.


----------



## tupadre97 (Dec 14, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Ok thats it.I cant take it anymore Im bored out of my mind when I read this manga.If it werent for the anime I would have never bothered to even finish reading the Chimera Ant arc.This current arc is more talking or political stuff that isnt done right unlike Magi.The Chimera Ant arc dragged on way too long and I swore if I tried to read the mission section of CA arc I would have given up.Im honestly pissed off that they trolled Neferpitou in the end by having this supposed adult Gon that came out of fucking nowhere(asspull) mutilate him.If it wasnt for Nefertipou I wouldnt have bothered continuing the anime now that I know my favorite gets trolled and the rest of HxH is boring shit like Killua's hax sister(WHY MUST TOGASHI MAKE EVERY SINGLE NEN SO COMPLICATED????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) and trying to use wish hax to revive Gon and shit.Furthermore despite the good world building in HxH their world bores me no end.
> 
> I cant take it anymore its too damn boring
> 
> Fuck it Im dropping HxH for good




Wow u must have the attention span of a mouse. Who gives a fuck if ur dropping HxH, it sells millions even when its on hiatus nobody cares what you think.


Kanki Is God said:


> Ant arc was great, but yes it did drag slightly and Gon vs Pitou was definitely an ass pull, or at the very least very, very cheap. Just because a nen-contract makes sense doesn't change that fact.
> 
> I await Rica Patin's response.



No. Just bcuz Gon didn't tell everybody he was gonna sacrifice his nen doesn't make it an asspull. Its was pretty much the only way he had a chance against pitou anyway. How can you say its an asspull when their is a perfectly logical explanation for it. You clearly don't know what "asspull" means.


Kanki Is God said:


> Pedantic....
> It was more cheap than anything else. Had that been Kishi who wrote it, this forum would implode. Then again if it had been Oda, it would be hailed as a GOAT moment.



Lol no just shut up. It was perfectly fine. It would be ok no matter who wrote it. Ppl do it all the time in every series (like luffy's gear second, thats not an asspull but idiots still call it that after all these years).


Powerful Lord said:


> Only thing i felt kinda dumb was Cheetu getting a bow for "wishing to win", as overly complicated as Nen is, it's sometimes a bit too "magical", in which you basically create objects or even people out of thin air. Sometimes the Nen contracts are so complicated that i have to wonder how they're even possible.



Or he was just that good he could make a new ability on the spot. Its not really that much of a stretch. We've seen ppl do crazy stuff with nen, like how kurapika learned all the basics of nen, learned nen fighting, and made a complex 5-part hatsu in 6 months. Gon and Killua barely new the basics in six months. Thats pretty impressive if you ask me. It wouldn't be that much of a stretch for cheetu to make a new ability that fast under all that pressure he is a chimera ant and they are pretty op. But even still it wasn't that good. It was just a crossbow and claws and the bow was slower than him. It would have been better if he could think about it and train longer.


lazorwalrus said:


> Almost caught up the anime now, don't really have anything negative to say about  lol.
> One thing that I found weird was that Killua seemed pretty clueless about nen before being taught it by Wing, since pretty much everyone else in the Zoldyck family seems to know about it and since Killua has been trained as an assassin one would think that they would of taught him of nen since its such a powerful thing.


I guess they wanted to wait until he was at his physical peak b4 teaching him nen. Or they were just about to teach him b4 he ran away.


----------



## lazorwalrus (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah, they might of wanted to wait for Killua to mature before teaching him nen, but even so its kind of weird how Kalluto knows nen and Alluka has a really broken nen ability and Killua has been around them in the past, but yet he seemed to not know much anything about nen before being taught it by Wing. And given how much time perfecting nen abilities take, wouldn't it be smarter to start when one is young?


----------



## Kanki (Dec 15, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Lol no just shut up. It was perfectly fine. It would be ok no matter who wrote it. Ppl do it all the time in every series (like luffy's gear second, thats not an asspull but idiots still call it that after all these years).



It's not like Luffy's at all. Gon's power up made him 50x times stronger for a few seconds and he won't reach that level again for a long, long time. In other words, it was cheap. The whole thing was a shame really - Pitou was such an epic character, but towards the end just flopped.

Nothing worse than people who get butthurt when someone says something slightly negative. Rica's the worst though.


----------



## Yonk (Dec 15, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Or he [Cheetu] was just that good he could make a new ability on the spot. Its not really that much of a stretch.



Except that he very clearly WASN'T that good! He was made out to be a total idiot at every juncture, and Morel even told it straight to his face. As a matter of plain fact, he and many of the other lower-level Ants had to go to Pouf to learn and develop their nen abilities in the first place. After his fight with Morel, Cheetu said very clearly that he was heading back to do just that, and sure enough, when he got smushed by Silva, he was in the midst of bragging about the new technique he'd just learned.   

The only thing that might make sense is that, perhaps, Chimera Ants in general are capable of spontaneously developing new techniques to cope with difficult circumstances, which goes along with their nature. This notion was brought up again with Youpi's Rage transformation. However, such a thing arising in a total dumbshit like Cheetu is a stretch at best. Given that it had absolutely no bearing on the plot and lasted all of three pages, one wonders why Togashi invented it at all. A cheap move to leave that chapter off with a cliffhanger?? A deconstruction/satire of shounen asspull techniques?? It always struck me as very out-of-place in a series where nen rules are very rigid and people NEVER develop techniques without careful consideration and practice.  


>Killua not knowing about nen.

This, too, always confused me. To say nothing of the fact that the Zoldyck family SHOULD have taught Killua what nen was, I never understood how Killua was supposed to recognize the Dragon Dive. He couldn't possibly have seen it since learning about nen (never went back home), and he couldn't possibly have known about it before learning about nen. IIRC, the Dragon Dive was shielded with In in the first place, so Killua literally did not have the CAPABILITY to "see" it before learning Gyo. 

I maintain my stance that nen wasn't planned by Togashi from the very start. It wasn't very late in the series when Killua's backstory was established, so even if Togashi thought up nen pretty quickly after that, it would have been too late to change Killua because him already knowing nen would put him on a level too far above the other three at the start (he was already leagues ahead of them, anyway).  

In-universe, it was probably just Illumi being an overprotective bastard, as usual. Having a hunter's license would also be very useful (I see no reason why Killua couldn't have passed shortly after he left Celestial Tower at like age 6) in being an assassin, but for some twisted reason Illumi said he didn't need it.  


~ Yonk


----------



## tupadre97 (Dec 18, 2013)

Kanki Is God said:


> It's not like Luffy's at all. Gon's power up made him 50x times stronger for a few seconds and he won't reach that level again for a long, long time. In other words, it was cheap. The whole thing was a shame really - Pitou was such an epic character, but towards the end just flopped.
> 
> Nothing worse than people who get butthurt when someone says something slightly negative. Rica's the worst though.



It was not cheap. There was literally no other way he could have won the battle and he'll never be able to use that power up again. And it all made sense in the context of the arc with how everybody felt gon had some insane power inside him about to be unleashed. Thats why pitou was afraid of him b4 they fought. If he wasn't going to transform Pitou wouldn't have gave a shit about luring him away from the king and would have just killed him right then and their. I don't see how you can say Pitou flopped at the end. The guy got his head blown off and died but was able to rip gon's arm off as a zombie corpse that was even stronger than he was when he was alive. Thats pretty fuckin epic if you ask me.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 14, 2014)

So...what was the previous hiatus record?


----------



## Pyro (Jan 15, 2014)

Roughly the time it takes someone to beat dragon quest.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 15, 2014)

Pyro said:


> Roughly the time it takes someone to beat dragon quest.



I beat it in a week and spent the next 3 months collecting rare drops

If togashi is still playing he is really shitty at games


----------



## sadino (Jan 15, 2014)

Maybe Togashi is a terminal completionist....


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jan 15, 2014)

maybe he's replaying all the dragon quests. 5 and 6 have really good replay value imo. i loved them.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jan 15, 2014)

SO, still no end in sight of the hiatus?  WTF is togashi doing atm? .-.


----------



## KidTony (Jan 15, 2014)

every time some fucker posts in this thread, i get my hopes up, only for them to be crushed yet again.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2014)

I think its safe to say this series has ended.


----------



## mogapi (Jan 15, 2014)

Pyro said:


> Roughly the time it takes someone to beat dragon quest.



I gave up on DQVII when I was around 80 hours in and not even on the 3rd disk.

There were 4 fucking disks.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> I think its safe to say this series has ended.



Let me guess, this is your first hiatus?
Grow up buddy, the series will return sooner or later.
As I've said previously, he's probably waiting for the anime to end so that all the anime-only viewers will be caught up with the story.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Let me guess, this is your first hiatus?
> Grow up buddy, the series will return sooner or later.
> As I've said previously, he's probably waiting for the anime to end so that all the anime-only viewers will be caught up with the story.



I've had my fair share of Togashit hiatuses and I've had enough. This one is just too much. He needs to just do his damn job and stop dicking around like a lazy bum.

Waiting for the anime only viewers to get caught up? How nice an excuse.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> I've had my fair share of Togashit hiatuses and I've had enough. This one is just too much. He needs to just do his damn job and stop dicking around like a lazy bum.
> 
> Waiting for the anime only viewers to get caught up? How nice an excuse.



Hey NARUTO FAN! You realize that he doesn't even have to release new chapters for us right? The man has made enough money off of YYH and HxH, along with the money his wife has off of Sailor Moon to be set for life. He works on the series when he is inspired and it is a labor of love. So how about you shut your fucking mouth and show Togashi some goddamn respect. He doesn't OWE YOU ANYTHING. If you want to stop reading then go the fuck ahead, but don't trash talk the man, because if he really wanted to quit the series then he would have quit it already.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Hey NARUTO FAN! You realize that he doesn't even have to release new chapters for us right? The man has made enough money off of YYH and HxH, along with the money his wife has off of Sailor Moon to be set for life. He works on the series when he is inspired and it is a labor of love. So how about you shut your fucking mouth and show Togashi some goddamn respect. He doesn't OWE YOU ANYTHING. If you want to stop reading then go the fuck ahead, but don't trash talk the man, because if he really wanted to quit the series then he would have quit it already.



Considering how much time I put into reading the series and the money I bought his manga volumes with he kinda owes me the courtesy of finishing what he started instead of leaving me hanging for years until I no longer care.

What kind of lazy sack of shit doesn't finish what he starts? Can't believe you still defend this guy after all the dicking around he does and little respect he shows his fans. Why should I respect this guy when he obviously doesn't respect his fans? I hope Togashit breaks his dick banging his Sailor Moon waifu.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 15, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Considering how much time I put into reading the series and the money I bought his manga volumes with he kinda owes me the courtesy of finishing what he started instead of leaving me hanging for years until I no longer care.
> 
> What kind of lazy sack of shit doesn't finish what he starts? Can't believe you still defend this guy after all the dicking around he does and little respect he shows his fans. Why should I respect this guy when he obviously doesn't respect his fans? I hope Togashit breaks his dick banging his Sailor Moon waifu.



If you don't care anymore then stop reading, you fucking Naruto fan.
And how dare you say he'll never finish the series? Do you know that? Are you objectively sure he will never finish the series? On what grounds are you making that baseless fucking claim? He's still relatively young and can definitely finish the series. You are selfish and need to fuck off, he DOES respect his fans. If he didn't then he would have stopped the series long ago. Because as I said previously he sure as fuck isn't doing this for the money.


----------



## Kanki (Jan 15, 2014)

What an overreaction


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 16, 2014)

KidTony said:


> every time some fucker posts in this thread, i get my hopes up, only for them to be crushed yet again.



We can only discuss the series when it's running?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 16, 2014)

Both Hisoka (from HxH), and Toguro (from YYH) have been announced for Jump VS.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2014)

I hope HxH comes back. 

It's such a good series. 

I won't expect it though... Otherwise my heart will just be ripped to shreds once Togashi announces that he isn't finishing it


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 19, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> I hope HxH comes back.
> 
> It's such a good series.
> 
> I won't expect it though... Otherwise my heart will just be ripped to shreds once Togashi announces that he isn't finishing it



I still think it'll come back after the anime ends. That way all the anime-only viewers will be caught up.


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2014)

You think Togashi gives a shit about the anime-fans?  

Though I personally like the Manga, it seems far less popular than the anime. 

I support the idea of Togashi dropping the manga, but working with Madhouse for the next few years, until HxH ends.


----------



## Rax (Jan 19, 2014)

He should just tell them what to do in the anime.

Togashi is far to lazy.


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2014)

Ugh. Smells like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here


----------



## Kanki (Jan 19, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> You think Togashi gives a shit about the anime-fans?



Of course he does. The more successful the anime is, the more popular the series as a whole is. Mangaka don't just get money from manga sales. Oda has probably made millions on Chopper merchandise alone.



> Though I personally like the Manga, it seems far less popular than the anime.



The anime is miles better than the manga but manga sales are still amazingly high. I don't know how popular the anime is, but it's been moved to some ridiculous timeslot which tells you something.

It's been too long since I've seen Hisoka 
I've been glad to avoid Gon though


----------



## Rax (Jan 19, 2014)

13yearoldmonkey said:


> Ugh. Smells like ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in here



Leave Nensense alone!


----------



## Rax (Jan 19, 2014)

Invest in another manga, dude.

Togashi is just to rich and lazy


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2014)

FT-TardWhoTakesItUpTheAss said:


> Leave Nensense alone!



I was talking about that Red Hero guy :ignoramus


----------



## Kanki (Jan 19, 2014)

Kurapika needs some development. His whole purpose is lacking right now. We know he wants to kill the Troupe, but there needs to be some more emotion + tension between the two. Tbh the Troupe as a whole need to so something epic too. I love a few of them but they're lacking compared to some antagonists from other series (Admirals, pirate crews, old Akatsuki etc.). 

Can't wait for Chrollo to return. As long as Togashi doesn't do an Oda and feed him to Gon. Killua has had such amazing development recently that he can sit on the side-lines for a while.

[youtube]3d5u8IuGwxc[/youtube]

Man that arc was amazing until the 'meh' ending (and the annoying bucktooth character).

This whole rivalry needs to be explored more.


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2014)

Melody sucks 

Didn't like her either. 

I also want some more Shalnark


----------



## Kanki (Jan 19, 2014)

Shalnark can get in line. Boring character.

'Tis all about Feitan + Nobunga  

Phinks too.


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2014)

As Bitch as always, KIG-chan 

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHPZeFZvh1c[/Youtube]

InB4 Shalnark vs. Killua


----------



## Kanki (Jan 19, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> As Bitch as always, KIG-chan


----------



## Rob (Jan 19, 2014)

I do the raping


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 19, 2014)

You ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have taken over the thread!


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2014)

The only ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) I see are: Red Hero, Kanki_Is_Fag, and You 

I'm balancing out the homosexuality here :ignoramus


----------



## Halcyon (Jan 20, 2014)

Or just tipping the scales even harder


----------



## Rob (Jan 20, 2014)

So you admit that you, KIG and Red Hero are a bunch of queers


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 20, 2014)

Youre all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

COME AT ME!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 21, 2014)

sample schedule for shonen magazine author 



some insight into his lack of motivation maybe


----------



## Rax (Jan 21, 2014)

Bullshit.

All of that should be white bricks.


----------



## Kanki (Jan 21, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> All of that should be white bricks.



Careful, you'll give Rica a heart attack


----------



## Rax (Jan 21, 2014)

Togashi just plays games and has cosplay sex with his wife all day


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jan 21, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> All of that should be white bricks.



for togashi, certainly


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 22, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Kurapika needs some development. His whole purpose is lacking right now. We know he wants to kill the Troupe, but there needs to be some more emotion + tension between the two. Tbh the Troupe as a whole need to so something epic too. I love a few of them but they're lacking compared to some antagonists from other series (Admirals, pirate crews, old Akatsuki etc.).
> 
> Can't wait for Chrollo to return. As long as Togashi doesn't do an Oda and feed him to Gon. Killua has had such amazing development recently that he can sit on the side-lines for a while.
> 
> ...


Kurapika doesn't want to just kill the troupe. He also wants to know who hired them to take out the Kurta clan. He's only out for revenge and jutice thats his main purpose in the story. Also the troupe is also doing something epic everytime we see them. They aren't lacking anything. What we need to find out is chrollo's backstory and how me made the troupe with everyone else. He's one of the most interesting villains in the series. We need to find out why he has such compassion for his own men (like when he cried for Uvo) but doesn't give a darn when he kills other (basically what gon was asking him during yorknew). The way he reacted to it when gon asked him was hilarious too.


RobLucciRapes said:


> I hope HxH comes back.
> 
> It's such a good series.
> 
> I won't expect it though... Otherwise my heart will just be ripped to shreds once Togashi announces that he isn't finishing it



No there's no way he's finished. We still have the dark continent arc, beyond netero, and gyro. He also said he has 3 or 4 stories he still wants to tell. I think he's just taking his time now to try and come up with what to write. Really when you think about it it must be really hard for him to come up with all the different abilities and how the fights will go and how to make the story interesting and fresh.


----------



## Fujita (Jan 23, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Kurapika needs some development. His whole purpose is lacking right now. We know he wants to kill the Troupe, but there needs to be some more emotion + tension between the two.



More emotion/tension? 

Kurapika had several explosions meltdowns when his plotting skills started to fail, or when he was fighting Uvo. He faced one of the people who murdered his clan, killed him (and had to face the fact that the guy died rather than betray his friends), got his friends captured because he was too reckless, and finally had to give up his victory in order to save said friends. There's plenty of emotion and tension there, and plenty of development. Looks like we're going to get more as time goes on, what with Kurapika sitting there staring at the eyes of his clan, and not even answering Leorio's calls. 



tupadre97 said:


> Kurapika doesn't want to just kill the troupe. He also wants to know who hired them to take out the Kurta clan.



?

I don't think anyone hired them 

They're pretty much thieves for the hell of it, and they tend to go for what Chrollo takes a fancy to (Uvo actually says something like that about the Kurta clan).


----------



## tupadre97 (Jan 24, 2014)

^^no i think they said someone did idk


----------



## Kanki (Jan 24, 2014)

Fujita said:


> More emotion/tension?
> 
> Kurapika had several explosions meltdowns when his plotting skills started to fail, or when he was fighting Uvo. He faced one of the people who murdered his clan, killed him (and had to face the fact that the guy died rather than betray his friends), got his friends captured because he was too reckless, and finally had to give up his victory in order to save said friends. There's plenty of emotion and tension there, and plenty of development. Looks like we're going to get more as time goes on, what with Kurapika sitting there staring at the eyes of his clan, and not even answering Leorio's calls.
> 
> .



With it being a revenge plot, I don't feel it anywhere near as much as other series. It's too relaxed...too controlled. It was great for a short period (the Uvo fight as you mentioned, which was awesome), but the rest of it is just lacking in something. Perhaps it's just because it's been so long since Kurapika was involved in the story, but comparing it to other series where there's a clear rivalry, it's just lacking something. Can't put my finger on it.

Maybe it's down to the Troupe not feeling as antagonistic as they could be. Also having it's leader at Kurapika's mercy also doesn't help. Sure there were reasons for that and it did make sense, but to see the strongest member in such a vulnerable position so early on, the group loses a bit of mystique.


----------



## sadino (Jan 24, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> ^^no i think they said someone did idk



It was implied that people like Neon Nostrad, other body part collectors, payed quite a sum for the eyes.

But the letter at the end of the special chapter made pretty sure that wasn't the reason.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 13, 2014)

I think the plot was very well handled, it went against expectations and the leader was still threatening, it just shows that in the HxH, surprise pays a major factor instead of just powers. I guess this hiatus has gotten the biggest record, it's been almost 2 years.

Either way, any guess of the arcs that are coming next? My guess is Dark Continent and Meteor City/ Jairo arcs, though i have no idea how much time Togashi will take with both, DC seems like one that needs a lot of time, possibly even more than Chimera Ants. Then there is also Ging's plans for the next Hunter Exams, i have no idea if that will need an arc or if it was just foreshadowing of the Ants starting to be used as tools by the Hunters.

Considering Togashi likes to make each arc different from the other, i would like to see his take on a war arc, unless Chimera Ants counts as one.


----------



## ZE (Feb 13, 2014)

The dark continent arc better be good. 
Here's what I'm hoping for:

-The true King of the giant chimera ants rules the dark continent
-The queen that gave birth to Meruem was cast away from the dark continent by the true king
-Beyond Netero will be as strong as prime Netero and will kick ass, but his actions will end up causing a calamity for the human world


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 13, 2014)

wait is this shit coming back? if it's like 2 chapters and then 2 year hiatus again fuck it. not worth it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 13, 2014)

Shock Therapy said:


> wait is this shit coming back? if it's like 2 chapters and then 2 year hiatus again fuck it. not worth it.



Well, better to wait and read than not to read at all in my opinion. It's a shame we don't have some good Hunter X Hunter games similar to the Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm series, would make the wait more bearable, would love to play as Meruem or Chrollo.

Either way, just be patient, relax and Forget Hunter X Hunter for a while, go read some other good fighting mangas meanwhile if you need to, watch the anime or reread the series.



ZE said:


> The dark continent arc better be good.
> Here's what I'm hoping for:
> 
> -The true King of the giant chimera ants rules the dark continent
> ...



You're expecting another Ant king? Now that you mention it, it would make sence, though i'm expecting them to be the most powerful magical species in the Dark Continent. I actually thought that the queen was something that happened by chance, one chimera Ant group eventually evolved too much and that was the only survival, or maybe the only one to be born that way, since she didn't really have human characteristics like her offsprings, i expect her to not have been in contact to any ever.

I wonder what Pariston is up to, and if he's only a mental oponent or if he can stand on his oun in a fight, if we indeed see new things more powerful than the Ant King, then we'll need to see who the 10 people Netero said to be stronger are.


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]oY23qAqIkSQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Pyro (Feb 13, 2014)

^^ Love it


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 13, 2014)

At this point just let Oh Great!! finish off HXH. At least this way it will go down looking good.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> At this point just let Oh Great!! finish off HXH. At least this way it will go down looking good.



Oh Great is one of the single worst writers in the manga industry today.
Say what you will about Togashi's art, but the man is a god tier writer.


----------



## sadino (Feb 14, 2014)

Have to agree with Nensese on that.

Oh Great is simply the worst.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 14, 2014)

That was probably a joke. Either way, anybody wants to guess how much closer to the end the manga is? Calculating Togashi's age and how far the plot had gone, i guess we're around half-way through.


----------



## sakuraboobs (Feb 14, 2014)

^
Agreed, around half way.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a serious question guys that i dont get it.... 

Hunter ? Hunter began its manga serialization on March 3, 1998 in the Shueisha magazine Weekly Shōnen Jump. As of December 2012, 340 chapters have been published in 32 tankōbon (chapter collections) in Japan. *However, the manga has frequently gone on hiatus since 2006*. Hunter ? Hunter was translated into English and released in North America by Viz Media beginning in April 2005


*I also heard that Yoshihiro Togashi is currently involved in another manga and that he had an accident or he had poor health and lost his inspiration for Hunter ? Hunter some time ago in 2009*

So i ask myself why do people still read or care about a dead manga ?


----------



## Pyro (Feb 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I have a serious question guys that i dont get it....
> 
> Hunter ? Hunter began its manga serialization on March 3, 1998 in the Shueisha magazine Weekly Shōnen Jump. As of December 2012, 340 chapters have been published in 32 tankōbon (chapter collections) in Japan. *However, the manga has frequently gone on hiatus since 2006*. Hunter ? Hunter was translated into English and released in North America by Viz Media beginning in April 2005
> 
> ...



Well first of all, I don't know where your getting your info. I've never heard anything about him losing interest in HxH. 

Also, we realize that HxH is a labor of love for Togashi. He doesn't need the money, he just likes writing awesome stories. So many manga authors feel pressured to put out a chapter every week and you'll see a varying degree of quality. Sometimes they just don't have the time to think of great ideas and rush a product out. Togashi on the other hand waits for inspiration. That's why I think HxH is the best written manga from a story prospective. So that's why we follow it. We've been promised that it'll return and we love it, so we'll wait. And it's not like this is the only manga we read, yeah we wish we could read more every week, but we've got lives and shit that can hold us over till Togashi finishes banging his wife and beats Dragon Quest for the 6th time.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2014)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I have a serious question guys that i dont get it....
> 
> Hunter ? Hunter began its manga serialization on March 3, 1998 in the Shueisha magazine Weekly Shōnen Jump. As of December 2012, 340 chapters have been published in 32 tankōbon (chapter collections) in Japan. *However, the manga has frequently gone on hiatus since 2006*. Hunter ? Hunter was translated into English and released in North America by Viz Media beginning in April 2005
> 
> ...



1. He's not involved in another manga. He was the original editor for Kuroko no Basuke, but he isn't anymore.
2. There has been no accident, Togashi just works on HxH when he's inspired and he always comes back eventually.
3. He clearly has not lost his inspiration. Especially since the Election arc was fucking great.
4. The manga is not dead and he only comes back eventually.
5. It's just a fucking good manga.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 14, 2014)

If we can wait years and years for a good book or movie, then why shouldn't we do the same with a good manga?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 14, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Oh Great is one of the single worst writers in the manga industry today.
> Say what you will about Togashi's art, but the man is a god tier writer.



I agree, which is the main reason i said that lol.

He is like the opposite of Togashi. 

Oh Great Starts off his manga pretty good IMO, Togashi starts off kind of slow.

Oh Greats manga turns into a giant pile of shit(quick), while Togashis gets better and better on all levels. 

Oh great has consistently good art, Togashi has inconsistent art which ranges from subpar, ok, good, to shit. 

Oh Great loves him some fan service and hot chicks, Togashi not so much. 

The list goes on


----------



## Ramius (Feb 14, 2014)

> wait is this shit coming back?



So there is some news about HxH? At this point, I think I don't even care anymore. There's no way Togashi actually finishes it (without fucking up big time by rushing).
To me, the story seems just about half or 2/3 way through. And with his post 2006/8 laziness, it's never gonna be finished. I've got higher expectations from Berserk than HxH. Heck, even Bastard


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2014)

Ramius said:


> So there is some news about HxH? At this point, I think I don't even care anymore. There's no way Togashi actually finishes it (without fucking up big time by rushing).
> To me, the story seems just about half or 2/3 way through. And with his post 2006/8 laziness, it's never gonna get done. I've got higher expectations from Berserk than HxH. Heck, even Bastard



The guy is only 47 years old, seeing how the series only has about 3 arcs left he'll end up finishing the series eventually. Use your brain cutie pie.  

And you are seriously deluded if you think Bastard! has more of a chance at finishing than HxH seeing how there hasn't been a chapter in a fucking decade.


----------



## Ramius (Feb 14, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> The guy is only 47 years old, seeing how the series only has about 3 arcs left he'll end up finishing the series eventually. Use your brain cutie pie.
> 
> And you are seriously deluded if you think Bastard! has more of a chance at finishing than HxH seeing how there hasn't been a chapter in a fucking decade.



And out of those 3 arcs, 1 should be pretty fucking huge. Remind me again, HxH has got under 350 chapters in 17 or how many years. And the first 150-200 chapters went through at a pretty good pacing, while the rest took more than a half of these 17 years. I think the current hiatus is his longest. He's been getting worse and worse and worse and I'm talking as a fan that has been following the manga since late 2004, late 2005.
Sure I'm exaggerating with Bastard! of course, but Huntah Huntah isn't in a much better position.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2014)

God this thread everytime theirs a new post.....

Also the breaks are too ridiculous at this point I honestly can see Bastard!! coming back before Hiatus X Hiatus does.

At least Hagi's art is top-tier. Togashit's excuse is he takes forever to get any ideas.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 14, 2014)

Ramius said:


> And out of those 3 arcs, 1 should be pretty fucking huge. Remind me again, HxH has got under 350 chapters in 17 or how many years. And the first 150-200 chapters went through at a pretty good pacing, while the rest took more than a half of these 17 years. I think the current hiatus is his longest. He's been getting worse and worse and worse and I'm talking as a fan that has been following the manga since late 2004, late 2005.
> Sure I'm exaggerating with Bastard! of course, but Huntah Huntah isn't in a much better position.



Eh, I can't see any arc being longer the Ant arc which dragged a lot more than it needed to early on. If Togashi goes at the 10 chapters a year he's been going at and those chapters are straight to the point then he should have no problem completing the series. 



Safellizer said:


> God this thread everytime theirs a new post.....
> 
> Also the breaks are too ridiculous at this point I honestly can see Bastard!! coming back before Hiatus X Hiatus does.



Cutie pie, a two year break is a lot different than a decade long break. Stop overreacting.


----------



## Ramius (Feb 14, 2014)

> Eh, I can't see any arc being longer the Ant arc which dragged a lot more than it needed to early on. If Togashi goes at the *10 chapters a year* he's been going at and those chapters are straight to the point then he should have no problem completing the series.



Right. More like 10 years - 1 chapter.



> Cutie pie



Really? It sounds like that kind of desperate situation when you're getting wrecked or at least irritated by somebody saying anything bad about a series you like and try to contain your mad.

Damage control, please. Learn to handle a joke or off-hand remark.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 14, 2014)

Bsatard!! never went on a decade long hiatus, last chapter was technically in 2012 which was ironically around the same time HXH had its last chapter.


----------



## convict (Feb 14, 2014)

It's not the 2 year hiatus as much as the _trend_ of hiatuses getting worse and worse that is worrying. The fact that he is getting older (despite not being too old) is also worrying because as one ages his/her stamina decreases even further. If the guy feels too overwhelmed now imagine the situation when he is 60+.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 14, 2014)

I like the idea for Togashi only coming back when he has the complete idea for an arc down. 

Sort of like with the election arc.

We just have hope the ideas come to him soon.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 15, 2014)

I agree with Ramius. Rica Patin, you need to understand that fans of the series completely have the right to be critical of Togashi for what he's doing. There's no reason for you to be personally offended at legitimate complaints.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 15, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> I agree with Ramius. Rica Patin, you need to understand that fans of the series completely have the right to be critical of Togashi for what he's doing. There's no reason for you to be personally offended at legitimate complaints.



Real fans of the series don't rush Togashi.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Real fans of the series don't rush Togashi.



Okay, but you gotta admit that it's pretty insulting that he didn't even bother to fix the art in the most recent volume.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 15, 2014)

MartyMcFly1 said:


> Okay, but you gotta admit that it's pretty insulting that he didn't even bother to fix the art in the most recent volume.



Not really, because as a whole the art didn't really need fixing with the exception of that one chapter.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Not really, because as a whole the art didn't really need fixing with the exception of that one chapter.



With the exception of that one chapter...? He shouldn't be allowing art that looks like pitiful sketches to be immortalized in the pages of volumes that he is selling to his fans. It's a slap in the face.

Some of you Togashi fans sound like abused housewives,"_I just KNOW he's a good person, I shouldn't have gotten in his way. He had a rough day at the office._,"

"_You just don't know Togashi the way I know him..._"

He didn't bother to fix the art during Gon and Ging's first conversation? Pretty damn disrespectful.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Eh, *I can't see any arc being longer the Ant arc which dragged a lot more than it needed to early on*. If Togashi goes at the 10 chapters a year he's been going at and those chapters are straight to the point then he should have no problem completing the series.



You can't? The next arc will be about exploring an ENTIRE CONTINENT



Indignant Guile said:


> I like the idea for Togashi only coming back when he has the complete idea for an arc down.
> 
> Sort of like with the election arc.
> 
> We just have hope the ideas come to him soon.



I used to think that, but now, i'm not so sure he will give us a complete arc once he returns, i'm getting used to the idea of waiting till 2020 or more for the end of arc, or even having to wait more.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 15, 2014)

Togashi is just an uninspired, shitty mangaka artist.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 15, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> Togashi is just an uninspired, shitty mangaka artist.



Cutie pie, you probably don't even read HxH.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Feb 15, 2014)

He is a shitty mangaka i mock masami kurumada a lot for the long ass breaks he takes for saint seiya next dimension but he releases atleast 20 chapters a year and does not spend 2 years doing shit without giving his fans a reason why.

togashi is absolute shit has a profesional.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 15, 2014)

Was the art in Togashi's other work as average as it is in HxH?

Anyway...hopefully he'll release again this year. There's some needed development for a lot of characters.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 15, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Was the art in Togashi's other work as average as it is in HxH?
> 
> Anyway...hopefully he'll release again this year. There's some needed development for a lot of characters.



Togashi's art has never been as detailed as people like Miura or Oda, but he makes up for it with his amazing ability to draw atmosphere/emotion alongside his god tier panelwork and storytelling.

But if we look at Hunter x Hunter as a whole and ignore the occasional rough draft chapters that plebeians like to bring up, then I'd say HxH has the best art out of Togashi's four series


----------



## Pyro (Feb 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> Togashi's art has never been as detailed as people like Miura or Oda, but he makes up for it with *his amazing ability to draw atmosphere/emotion alongside his god tier panelwork and storytelling.*



Quoted for truth


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 15, 2014)

We have no idea why Togashi is going on hiatus. Speculate all you want, but we have no grounds to claim he is lazy or a failure as a storyteller.

He is more than proven himself an expert storyteller, with YuYu Hakusho alone. But what we have of HXH so far, in particular the Chimera Ant Arc, is far substantial and thoughtful than your average modern (21st century) shounen manga. I don't know much of his other works so can't comment of them though.

His skill in writing far exceeds his art work in opinion though, but that's not relevant to anyone expect for me I guess. Manga is unique because it usually has one storyteller taking on the writing and art duties. They are not always equally balanced in skill. Attack on Titan isn't drawn very well either (despite improving steadily), but surely I don't need to explain to you guys how well written it is. Manga is mostly praised for the writing, not really the art. It's just easier to get into a series when the art is good.

Manga entails skill for art, design, and writing. The design and layouts and writing are all great. He can craft and layout an engaging story easily.

Anyway, we have no idea why he is on hiatus, besides what Togashi and Jump choose to tell us, so don't assume your own speculation is truth. He has his own life and issues to deal with first, before anything else.

We can moan about HxH not coming out, and yes it isn't really professional to go on hiatus so much and for so long, but we don't know all the facts so try not to blame him.

There are plenty of other manga to read and the anime is here so...get over it. Hopefully the story will continue exclusively in the anime. If not then oh well. Life still continues regardless. And HxH up to the end of the Chairman selection Arc is at least still enjoyable.

The current trend of shounen manga post-Dragon Ball Z (not Dragon Ball), seem to follow a certain trend that HxH does't entirely conform too, despite sharing many similarities and having the same basic feel, so I can understand wanting to see it completed.

The fact people whine so much about it is a testament to how highly regarded HxH is. Why would you be moaning about it here if you didn't love it? So I don't see why I'm seeing comments saying he is 'shitty' or whatever.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> As long as the writing quality remains great than I don't have an issue with the hiatuses.
> Learn to be patient cutey pie.



Yeah i'm sure he takes his hiatuses to make the series as polished as possible. Its worked so far so its alright if he takes hiatuses. He also doesn't even have assistants and literally does everything himself which is crazy yet he's still come up with one of the most detailed and intricate shonen manga ever, so I have nothing but respect for the guy.





Lord Hirako said:


> Writting  is not an excuse hes had nearly a decade worth of breaks combined he should have the storie completely fleshed out by now.
> 
> And dont come with excuses hxh is not so complex it would need so much planning.
> 
> dude is a prick and a mediocre professional who thinks he has the right to punish the people who pay his salary.



Thats like saying the writing of berserk doesn't warrant the mangaka permission to take breaks whenever he wants. Ppl complain about togashi's breaks all the time but there are other manga like berserk who take even longer breaks yet somehow togashi is bad just bcuz he takes his breaks. As long as his manga retains the high level of quality it has now then every break was worth it if he was using it to polish the story and come up with what is going to happen next.

And lol at saying hxh is not so complex it needs these breaks bcuz it really does. Go back and reread the manga and try to see how he came up with all this shit by himself. How he came up with all these different powers while making the fresh and unique, how he comes up with these complex plots for arcs, how he comes up with all of the character designs, how he comes up with all the smart and intricate dialogue for the characters, how he writes the characters and their psychology, and   tell me that hxh is not the most complex shonen you have ever seen. I'll wait.


Kanki Is God said:


> Was the art in Togashi's other work as average as it is in HxH?
> 
> Anyway...hopefully he'll release again this year. There's some needed development for a lot of characters.



Togashi's art is actually very good in hxh. Its one of the most unique drawing styles i've seen in anime. Its just that he got lazy with the artwork around GI bcuz it took a backseat to him coming up with the story. You also have to read the manga in volume format to see it with the best quality. His weekly releases are basically sketches and he just redraws them for the volume release.





Rica_Patin said:


> Togashi's art has never been as detailed as people like Miura or Oda, but he makes up for it with his amazing ability to draw atmosphere/emotion alongside his god tier panelwork and storytelling.
> 
> But if we look at Hunter x Hunter as a whole and ignore the occasional rough draft chapters that plebeians like to bring up, then I'd say HxH has the best art out of Togashi's four series



Yeah its definitely the most unique drawing style of his. I'd say its tied with oda's style as my favorite drawing style.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 15, 2014)

lol people making up excuses for Failgashi. 

If the dude had any legitimate reasons for not working on the manga you would think he would of told people right, even if he did not want to talk about it. People are invasive as shit, even more so when it comes to famous/really popular people like Togashi. 

The dude just wants to spend his money and fuck his wife, which hey the dudes human but he just needs to be a man about the whole thing and tell his fans hey i don't feel up to writing the manga for X reasons and i don't know when i will come back. Is that so much to ask i think not.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 15, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> People are invasive as shit, even more so when it comes to famous/really popular people like Togashi.



You clearly don't know very much about Japan culture and even less about mangakas.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 15, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> lol people making up excuses for Failgashi.
> 
> If the dude had any legitimate reasons for not working on the manga you would think he would of told people right, even if he did not want to talk about it. People are invasive as shit, even more so when it comes to famous/really popular people like Togashi.
> 
> The dude just wants to spend his money and fuck his wife, which hey the dudes human but he just needs to be a man about the whole thing and tell his fans hey i don't feel up to writing the manga for X reasons and i don't know when i will come back. Is that so much to ask i think not.



Why does anyone (including us) need to make excuses for a grown ass man like Togashi?

If he draws the manga or not that's his fucking problem. We can be pissed, or not, drop the manga for good or keep waiting for it, all that shit, but making excuses for Togashi? That doesn't even make sense cause it's not like we know the fucking guy or something like that.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 15, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> You clearly don't know very much about Japan culture and even less about mangakas.



Are you trying to insinuate that there are not a multitude of crazy Japanese fans, who do there best to find out every little detail of Togashis life, cause i would find that very hard to believe and unless Togashi is a anti-social hermit who locks himself up 24/7 he is not escaping from them either.



Shozan said:


> Why does anyone (including us) need to make excuses for a grown ass man like Togashi?



Good question, i have no idea why people do it. 



> If he draws the manga or not that's his fucking problem.



I don't see how its his problem unless it effects him negatively, and i don't know what Togashi does with his life or what he wants out of his life. So i can't comment on how him not writing HxH effects him, besides its not enough to make him want to start writing it again, at least not yet. 


> We can be pissed, or not, drop the manga for good or keep waiting for it, all that shit, but making excuses for Togashi? That doesn't even make sense cause it's not like we know the fucking guy or something like that.



Took the words right out of my mouth. 

Makes no sense.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 15, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Are you trying to insinuate that there are not a multitude of crazy Japanese fans, who do there best to find out every little detail of Togashis life, cause i would find that very hard to believe and unless Togashi is a anti-social hermit who locks himself up 24/7 he is not escaping from them either



I'm sure Togashi does have some crazy Japanese fans, but Japan in general does not share the same obsession with celebrities and their personal lives like America does.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 16, 2014)

Rica_Patin said:


> I'm sure Togashi does have some crazy Japanese fans, but Japan in general does not share the same obsession with celebrities and their personal lives like America does.



Agreed but they don't need to in order to find out stuff like what major things has togashi done? Has he gone on any long trips? Has he been staying in his home a lot, or at the hospital ect. 

Anything of Significance that has happened to Togashi or his actions, i have full confidence we would of heard at least rumors of it.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 16, 2014)

If I was living in Japan and found the guy on the street, I will ask for an autograph and then scream that he needs to start drawing chapters again while running away.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 16, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Agreed but they don't need to in order to find out stuff like what major things has togashi done? Has he gone on any long trips? Has he been staying in his home a lot, or at the hospital ect.
> 
> Anything of Significance that has happened to Togashi or his actions, i have full confidence we would of heard at least rumors of it.



Dude, you really don't understand. Hell, do you know that for a lot of mangakas we don't even know what they look like? Not only does Japan not have a celebrity centric culture like the West does, mangakas are barely even considered celebrities unless they are somebody like Toriyama or Oda. Togashi is popular yes, but being a mangaka is not a very respected profession and since Japan already isn't a celebrity obsessed culture you just can't expect their to be that much info out there. I spent half a year in Japan during grade school because my dad was stationed there for a time and despite most of my time being stuck on the military base, I was at least able to realize that its culture is a lot different than Americas. Sure, there are similarities here and there because basic human nature doesn't change. But a lot of the stuff that we Americans (or members of other heavily Westernized cultures) do or behave like, other countries simply don't.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know that much about the Japanese people not being that keen on celebrity stuff. I can tell that first hand cause I follow Puroresu a lot and they do treat wrestlers the same or even better than American people do with the wrestlers on the USA


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2014)

Theirs really no excuse for it, Togashi gets paid for this shit so the least he could do is finish what he started at a quicker pace.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 16, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Theirs really no excuse for it, Togashi gets paid for this shit so the least he could do is finish what he started at a quicker pace.



Jump mangaka's get paid by the page as well as volume sales.
Yes, Togashi makes money off of HxH volume sales and other merchandise, but he isn't gaining any money from the actual magazine when he's on hiatus.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 16, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Theirs really no excuse for it, Togashi gets paid for this shit so the least he could do is finish what he started at a quicker pace.



Yea, he gets paid.....

In other words he's not under some moral obligation to continue his work or to publish according to some set schedule.

The guy is an economic situation where he can do what he wants with his work. I don't understand why it's hard for some people to understand that.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Yea, he gets paid.....
> 
> In other words he's not under some moral obligation to continue his work or to publish according to some set schedule.
> 
> The guy is an economic situation where he can do what he wants with his work. I don't understand why it's hard for some people to understand that.



He has an obligation to the people who buy his work to finish what he started. At least that's what any self respecting man would do.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't get why people think Togashi needs to continue publishing HxH. If he really wanted to, he could just cancel the series and be done with it. He obviously intends to finish it, just as George Martin intends to finish _"A Song of Ice and Fire"_ despite taking 3/5/6 year hiatus between novels. 

We don't know the exact details as to why Togashi takes the breaks except for what Shonen Jump provides, and we don't know his current living conditions. He could very well be in a state unable to draw manga at the time, and thus can't continue HunterxHunter on his own free will.

Regardless, Togashi hasn't abandoned the manga and it will most likely return one day (assuming he doesn't die before then that is).


----------



## Ramius (Feb 16, 2014)

As soon as your work sells over 50 million copies overall and it's being published in a *weekly* magazine (the most popular in the entire country too) _and_ your art isn't anything to boast about, I think you have to follow at least some sort of ethical code.

Not that I'm actively waiting for a new chapter or that I'm mad at Togashi (I've got plenty of other good shit to read), but I can see where some people are coming from. I'm pretty sure everybody should see that.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Feb 16, 2014)

Why was me talking about the last mangas I read deleted?


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Feb 16, 2014)

Im The Evil Mastermind said:


> Why was me talking about the last mangas I read deleted?


The mods clearly need to protect us from the horrors of your reading list...


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 16, 2014)

because it was off-topic, i suppose

erm

is HxH on hiatus again? did it start a new arc after the ant arc or what?


----------



## Pyro (Feb 16, 2014)

There's another arc after Chimera Ants called the election arc, but it's back on Hiatus again. Been 2 years and counting.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2014)

Ramius said:


> As soon as your work sells over 50 million copies overall and it's being published in a *weekly* magazine (the most popular in the entire country too) _and_ your art isn't anything to boast about, I think you have to follow at least some sort of ethical code.
> 
> Not that I'm actively waiting for a new chapter or that I'm mad at Togashi (I've got plenty of other good shit to read), but I can see where some people are coming from. I'm pretty sure everybody should see that.



Yeah Togashi doesn't even care what his series looks like anymore or bothers to touch up the volume releases so why should I cut him some slack? If he's not even going to do that much during his free time he should at least be pumping out some more chapters instead. But he doesn't do either, so you can see why I'm frustrated with the guy. Hell he doesn't even bother doing the little 10 chapters per year anymore.

When I see other mangakas work ethic I really have a hard time finding any excuses from Togashi (not like he even bothers to provide any for his fans). All I see is utter laziness and disregard for his fans who support his work.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 16, 2014)

the fuck man. seeing this thread active I was expecting new masterpiece.
instead i see people arguing Togodshi.

he is super-mangaka
deal with it


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 16, 2014)

Pyro said:


> There's another arc after Chimera Ants called the election arc, but it's back on Hiatus again. Been 2 years and counting.



The election arc is part of the Chimera Ants saga, which comes to its conclusion in chapter 339.



wibisana said:


> the fuck man. seeing this thread active I was expecting new masterpiece.
> instead i see people arguing Togodshi.
> 
> he is super-mangaka
> deal with it



More like a lazy-ass dickhead.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 16, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> More like a lazy-ass dickhead.



On Hiatus but still
no 8th best selling manga 2013

better than Fairy Tail
better than Bleach


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 16, 2014)

You're not doing him a favor by comparing HxH with those 2 shitty series.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 16, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> He has an obligation to the people who buy his work to finish what he started. At least that's what any self respecting man would do.





Ramius said:


> As soon as your work sells over 50 million copies overall and it's being published in a *weekly* magazine (the most popular in the entire country too) _and_ your art isn't anything to boast about, I think you have to follow at least some sort of ethical code.



Why? He sold you something, which is what his job was to do, and you bought it. 

Where in that did he sign a contract with the reader? By buying one volume are your morally obligated to purchase all of them? Is this agreement between him and the reader only for those who have bought all the volumes in the series or does anyone with some HxH merchandise get a part in this? 

Why do people act like he conned those who bought his work. You received the volume you paid for did you not?

I like how people manage to add in the part about his art into this too. It's like normally this obligation wouldn't hold true but if you art falls below some level of standards all of a sudden you are forced to continue your work.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 16, 2014)

Still in hiatus? 

Oh, it is. fml.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 16, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Why? He sold you something, which is what his job was to do, and you bought it.
> 
> Where in that did he sign a contract with the reader? By buying one volume are your morally obligated to purchase all of them? Is this agreement between him and the reader only for those who have bought all the volumes in the series or does anyone with some HxH merchandise get a part in this?
> 
> ...


Its kinda his job you know? If he wants to take his time doing his job and treat it like a hobby its one thing but not telling the fans what's up or when you're coming back is just disrespectful and shitting in the fans faces who have supported his series all this time and want to see it through. 

Togashi clearly doesn't put the fans before him which is what a good mangaka would do.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 16, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Its kinda his job you know?



Yea, it kind of is.

If he doesn't need to work then he doesn't have to. If he feels like delaying his work for a few years he can do that too.



> not telling the fans what's up or when you're coming back is just disrespectful



Maybe he doesn't know either. 

Why should his fans be so disrespectful to him? They purchase his product and then they feel he owes them and call him a lazy disrespectful asshole.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 16, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Why should his fans be so disrespectful to him? They purchase his product and then they feel he owes them and call him a lazy disrespectful asshole.



He doesn't owe us to publish regularly. He doesn't owe us to finish HxH. He can end HxH at 340 and he is well within his rights.

However, he owes us an explanation why he takes a hiatus. He also owes us to at least give us an idea when he intends to resume so that fans will not be kept hanging for *TWO YEARS*.

Just a little bit of respect and consideration is all we ask. He's being really callous right now to be honest.


----------



## Tom Servo (Feb 16, 2014)

wibisana said:


> On Hiatus but still
> no 8th best selling manga 2013
> 
> better than Fairy Tail
> better than Bleach



That picture freaked me out at first because I thought it was the back of some dude's head.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 17, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> He doesn't owe us to publish regularly. He doesn't owe us to finish HxH. He can end HxH at 340 and he is well within his rights.
> 
> However, he owes us an explanation why he takes a hiatus. He also owes us to at least give us an idea when he intends to resume so that fans will not be kept hanging for *TWO YEARS*.
> 
> Just a little bit of respect and consideration is all we ask. He's being really callous right now to be honest.



Pretty much the nice way of putting it. It wouldn't kill him to at least post something in JUMP.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 17, 2014)

Black Knight said:


> The election arc is part of the Chimera Ants saga, which comes to its conclusion in chapter 339.



Ehhhhhh. That's like saying Water 7 and Enis Lobby are parts of the Skypeia saga because they have to do with the Strawhats getting their ship fixed which got broken during the return trip. (If my excuse my One Piece reference).

Or if you would, it would be like saying Greed Island arc is a part of the York Shin saga because the whole reason they were at York Shin to begin with was to obtain a copy of the game. See what I'm saying? Just because two arcs have a common connection, it doesn't mean they're the same arc/saga. It just means the storytelling is just that smooth that the arcs literally flow into each other seamlessly.

The Chimera Ant saga was over. The final arc was all about the election of the new president and Killuia trying to save Gon's life. The only correlation between them is that Gon injury was from that arc and the previous president died during that time. Everything else is new. The setting, the characters, the plot, the goal, and even the feel of tension and excitement are drastically different.




Side note: My official opinion about the Hiatus is while I hate it and want HxH back ASAP, I haven't paid a dime to read this manga so the author doesn't owe me anything.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2014)

Despite the fact that this gif is 1000% accurate, the dude is still a brilliant BRILLIANT writer. His work on the Ant Arc, the Election Arc and York Shin earned him my adoration. So I'm totally cool with him taking off as much time as he wants. 

However, I bet being at peace with the dude like this would have been impossible if I had experienced some of those more painful in-arc hiatuses first-hand.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 17, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> He doesn't owe us to publish regularly. He doesn't owe us to finish HxH. He can end HxH at 340 and he is well within his rights.
> 
> However, he owes us an explanation why he takes a hiatus. He also owes us to at least give us an idea when he intends to resume so that fans will not be kept hanging for *TWO YEARS*.
> 
> Just a little bit of respect and consideration is all we ask. He's being really callous right now to be honest.


Actually, if you don't purchase the Jump issuess, volume, purchase the DVD/BD releases or other such merchandise then he doesn't even owe you that much.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 17, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Actually, if you don't purchase the Jump issuess, volume, purchase the DVD/BD releases or other such merchandise then he doesn't even owe you that much.



Who said I was talking about myself alone? Even if you exclude me from the discussion there are still thousand of fans (most in Japan) who fit your your criteria. Now where is Togashi's explanation to them?

Some fans come up with the most retarded justifications.




PS While I don't actively buy every jump issue or volume releases, I have bought several HxH merchandise in the past.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 18, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Despite the fact that this gif is 1000% accurate, the dude is still a brilliant BRILLIANT writer. His work on the Ant Arc, the Election Arc and York Shin earned him my adoration. So I'm totally cool with him taking off as much time as he wants.
> 
> However, I bet being at peace with the dude like this would have been impossible if I had experienced some of those more painful in-arc hiatuses first-hand.



 that fucking gif

But yeah I agree that will all the greatness that he's given us b4 there's no reason to get mad at him for taking hiatuses. At least he's one of the very very very VERY few mangaka that can actually make a good, unique, thrilling story that is pretty much 99% bs free. After seeing the hiatus chart for hxh i'm starting to think that he takes these hiatuses so he can come up with what to do next with no pressure. And if he can't come up with anything, he just does what he wants until he can come up with something. Thats better than coming up with bullshit after bullshit like Kishi does. He can take as many hiatuses as he wants as long as hxh still retains the same level of quality storytelling and gets even better as it progresses.


Louis-954 said:


> Actually, if you don't purchase the Jump issuess, volume, purchase the DVD/BD releases or other such merchandise then he doesn't even owe you that much.



Even if you buy his shit he still doesn't need to tell you shit about we he takes his hiatuses. If you really want to know go to japan and interview him about it, if not then you might as well just be quiet. Complaining on the internet isn't going to change anything.


----------



## X-Drake (Feb 18, 2014)

Needs to stop bullshitting and editing Kuroko no basket... >_>
Do your Job You ASSWH*LE


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 18, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Even if you buy his shit he still doesn't need to tell you shit about we he takes his hiatuses. If you really want to know go to japan and interview him about it, if not then you might as well just be quiet. Complaining on the internet isn't going to change anything.


You're barking up the wrong tree. I'm not complaining about anything.


----------



## sadino (Feb 18, 2014)

How many pages of people complaining?

4 pages complaining about art and like 30 about the hiatus(counting from the old thread).

Let's change the subject shall we?

Remember the manga return hoax some months ago?What about complaining about that?DO some internet vigilantism maybe?


----------



## Pyro (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok so question I thought of after watching the most recent episode. If Pouf really wanted to protect the king at all costs, he would have wanted to get to the king as soon as possible right?

So when Smokey McPipeson has him trapped in his smoke jail and he just cacoon's up, i get that he's doing it to mess with the guy and get him to release the jail, but why doesn't he just kill him? Is it because he's afraid the nen effect would stick even afterwards? And if so, why doesn't he just break through the floor and tunnel out. He's got to be so much stronger that he could do either of these things...


----------



## sadino (Feb 19, 2014)

Pyro said:


> Ok so question I thought of after watching the most recent episode. If Pouf really wanted to protect the king at all costs, he would have wanted to get to the king as soon as possible right?
> 
> So when Smokey McPipeson has him trapped in his smoke jail and he just cacoon's up, i get that he's doing it to mess with the guy and get him to release the jail, but why doesn't he just kill him? Is it because he's afraid the nen effect would stick even afterwards? And if so, why doesn't he just break through the floor and tunnel out. He's got to be so much stronger that he could do either of these things...



After that he explains that if Morau didn't released the Jail he would simply use his beelzebub technique and kill everyone else in the strike team. He had the risk of being completely defeated by leaving his core exposed to Morau but that was a very calculated risk since he could rely on Spiritual Message before taking any decision so he could put himself only on win-win scenarios.

During all the planned "fights" the royal  guard were way over the level of their strike team opponents.They were completely outclassed in all aspects, Togashi just made it very clear to the readers.

That also made Gon and Killua look so damn amazing when they had their momments.(Gon was the only one with full control of his situation,till they pressed the Kaito button then completely dominated Pitou,while Killua rescued Komugi flawlessly)


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2014)

Eh you guys are content now because we get the anime weekly, once that stops and theirs no HXH at all for years on end then you'll feel the true pain of a hiatus.


----------



## sadino (Feb 19, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Eh you guys are content now because we get the anime weekly, once that stops and theirs no HXH at all for years on end then you'll feel the true pain of a hiatus.



Bastard and Berserk will make a new friend on indefinite hiatus list, just that.

While they are out we'll still have One Piece,NnT,Hajime no Ippo and Kingdom.And lots of good finished series to uncover.

As long as Togashi is alive we shouldn't really care.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 19, 2014)

sadino said:


> After that he explains that if Morau didn't released the Jail he would simply use his beelzebub technique and kill everyone else in the strike team. He had the risk of being completely defeated by leaving his core exposed to Morau but that was a very calculated risk since he could rely on Spiritual Message before taking any decision so he could put himself only on win-win scenarios.
> 
> During all the planned "fights" the royal  guard were way over the level of their strike team opponents.They were completely outclassed in all aspects, Togashi just made it very clear to the readers.
> 
> That also made Gon and Killua look so damn amazing when they had their momments.(Gon was the only one with full control of his situation,till they pressed the Kaito button then completely dominated Pitou,while Killua rescued Komugi flawlessly)




I vaguely remember that. And while it definitely was the case that the royal guard were all much stronger than their opponents, Youpi gave up because he wanted to get back to the King, and Pitou was stuck healing Komugi on the king's orders. The only one that wasn't either doing exactly what the king said or trying to make his way to the king to protect him was Pouf. He kinda just waited around and bought time. A good plan and it worked, but if he was as single-mindedly focused as Youpi and Pitou were, I would have thought that he would have either just straight up killed his opponent, or found a way to escape the smoke jail. 

Either way, it's been awhile since I've reread the whole Chimera Arc through. I think I might give it another go.




Safellizer said:


> Eh you guys are content now because we get the anime weekly, once that stops and theirs no HXH at all for years on end then you'll feel the true pain of a hiatus.



What a buzzkill


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 19, 2014)

sadino said:


> Bastard and Berserk will make a new friend on indefinite hiatus list, just that.



new friend? more like, "welcome back buddy"


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 19, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree. I'm not complaining about anything.



Never said you were. Was talking about ppl in general in this thread.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 19, 2014)

Wasn't Bastard on hiatos for some 10 years? I'm not sure it will ever come back


----------



## sadino (Feb 19, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> new friend? more like, "welcome back buddy"



HxH is still in freshmen years on the hiatus college.

Bastard and Berserk are almost graduating.When they get back there isn't even any progress.Bastard is a complete mess and Berserk had these horrible annoying pirates for example.

@Pyro

But he was escaping.He was making an entire new body outside the jail(bypassing microscopic gaps in the barrier with his Beelzebub ability) so he could search the King and kill every intruder.He had the risk of being defeated while doing so,but his backup plan actually worked and he left the "fight" with his opponent unnarmed and exhausted.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 19, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> Wasn't Bastard on hiatos for some 10 years? I'm not sure it will ever come back



no its only been on hiatus since 2012, ironically the same time HXH went on hiatus. Hagi used to take multi-year breaks in the later 90s and 00s but Togashi is definitely giving him a run for his money.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 19, 2014)

I allways hear about a big 2006 hiatus change, didn't Togashi take hiatuses before that too or did he started to take longer ones then?

Bastard is on hiatus since 2012? Wasn't the last chapter 138? From what i see that was released around 2011 or before that.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 19, 2014)

I always felt Pitou had much more to give as a character. One of my favourites


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2014)

Powerful Lord said:


> I allways hear about a big 2006 hiatus change, didn't Togashi take hiatuses before that too or did he started to take longer ones then?
> 
> Bastard is on hiatus since 2012? Wasn't the last chapter 138? From what i see that was released around 2011 or before that.



There was like a bunch of added content in the 2012 volume 27 and then theirs the graphic novel he did of Ninja Master Gara. So 2012 was his last time releasing any new works for the series. Lately he seems to be more interested in doing character designs for card games. 

As for HXH togashi took a year off in 2006 and then started doing 10 chapters a year after that and taking the rest of the year or more off until 2010 when he did like 20 chapters and then the 30 chapters he did in his last run.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Feb 21, 2014)

I have always known that togashi doing 30 chapters wasn't going to end good


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 22, 2014)

Why is Ging such a terrible Parent like who let this dude have a kid. 

I would rather Silva be my dad then Ging and thats saying a lot. Anyway i just mention it cause i was re-reading random chapters, and i re-read the chapter where Gon talks to Ging after he recovers. Funny as hell chapter with everyone jumping on Ging.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 22, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Why is Ging such a terrible Parent like who let this dude have a kid.
> 
> I would rather Silva be my dad then Ging and thats saying a lot. Anyway i just mention it cause i was re-reading random chapters, and i re-read the chapter where Gon talks to Ging after he recovers. Funny as hell chapter with everyone jumping on Ging.




I think that Gon truly lost the ability to use nen after the Pitou incident despite being healed.

The reason Ging dropped out of the zodiacs after meeting Gon is because he knows he
has to look after him. So now he's going to become the best dad ever.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 22, 2014)

Neglecting your kid (but leaving him with a loving, responsible relative) is worse than raising your kid to be hired killer, torturing him along the way until he just doesn't feel it? 

How exactly


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 23, 2014)

^At least Silva trys to have a relationship with his son. 

Also Killua's family is awesome.


----------



## Motivated (Feb 23, 2014)

I was hyped for the zodiacs. But after I saw the chapter where Hisoka showed up in the voting place and started rating them with points and showed a disappointed look I was very devastated. 
I mean they were Netero's spare buddies.


----------



## Kanki (Feb 23, 2014)

Killua's family is damn cool. Lets not compare them to....Ging


----------



## Danchou (Feb 23, 2014)

Ging = Togashi.
Gon = HxH fans.

He keeps running away.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 24, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I have always known that togashi doing 30 chapters wasn't going to end good



Yeah when he went past his usual 20 chapter limit I was just bracing myself for news about him going on hiatus anytime for overworking himself. 



Danchou said:


> Ging = Togashi.
> Gon = HxH fans.
> 
> He keeps running away.



Perfect comparison, only I think Togashi is even better at hiding than Ging is. 



Motivated said:


> I was hyped for the zodiacs. But after I saw the chapter where Hisoka showed up in the voting place and started rating them with points and showed a disappointed look I was very devastated.
> I mean they were Netero's spare buddies.



Didn't most of them have high rankings except for the girls and the tiger? I think they'd give Hisoka a good fight regardless.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 28, 2014)

Life sucks where is HxH


----------



## Nanja (Feb 28, 2014)

Why do all the good mangaka have either poor health or are as lazy as sin?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2014)

Motivated said:


> I was hyped for the zodiacs. But after I saw the chapter where Hisoka showed up in the voting place and started rating them with points and showed a disappointed look I was very devastated.
> I mean they were Netero's spare buddies.



I think that all of them would push his shit in to be honest. It's not untypical for powerful people in manga to suppress their power.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 28, 2014)

Hisoka is top 10 imo, maybe top 20 with the introduction of the Beyond Netero gang


----------



## thetitansage (Mar 6, 2014)

just read hxh for the third time does anyone no if he's ever coming back? I've searched everywhere but can't find news its to depressing


----------



## Max Thunder (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree man this is my favourite manga too!

Imagine how far down the storyline we'd be if there hadn't been a break.

I also can't help but think that the more years pass the more Togashi's health may deteriorate and the less likely it becomes for him to make a comeback.

It's depressing to think that this might just remain an unfinished masterpiece.


----------



## thetitansage (Mar 6, 2014)

yu yu hakusho was the first manga i ever read man the guy is an incredible write its a shame


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 6, 2014)

Indeed, just a shame hes a lazy fuck.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 7, 2014)

he's pulling a shinobu kaitani. he's had that in yu yu hakusho where the publishers would just bother him with his manga, he's not having here in hunter x hunter. not that I'm trying to justify the hiatuses but shit, if it's between waiting for years for it to continue or just abruptly ending like yu yu hakusho, I can wait man.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 7, 2014)

Unless it has already ended abruptly.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 7, 2014)

don't jinx it


----------



## Selva (Mar 7, 2014)

I saw the thread updated and got my hopes up...


----------



## Danchou (Mar 16, 2014)

New hiatus record.

More than 2 years now.

Congrats Togashi!


----------



## sadino (Mar 16, 2014)

Danchou said:


> New hiatus record.
> 
> More than 2 years now.
> 
> Congrats Togashi!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 16, 2014)

Got my hopes up.

Berserks coming back.


----------



## Chad (Mar 16, 2014)

I'd honestly be fine with 20 pages monthly.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 16, 2014)

No.  Not monthly when Kishi, Kubo, Oda do the shit weekly. 

Togashi, better just get up n work. His peers can despite two them having health problems.


----------



## sadino (Mar 16, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> No.  Not monthly when Kishi, Kubo, Oda do the shit weekly.
> 
> Togashi, better just get up n work. His peers can despite two them having health problems.



Togashi has 10 more years on his back.He had more time ruining his health than the other guys.


----------



## gehad (Mar 21, 2014)

Sorry this post might be meaningless to a lot of you but its been a while since i've been here , didn't check the forums in 2 years or something . It took me a while to find this thread , as far as i remember there was a HXH forum , is it gone ?? And does anyone have any idea of any news on HXH returning back ?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 21, 2014)

Welcome back, dude. 



gehad said:


> , as far as i remember there was a HXH forum , is it gone ?? ?



The HxH manga subforum is on hiatus. It'll come back when the manga does.
You can check out the  to get your fix.



> And does anyone have any idea of any news on HXH returning back



Nope.


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 22, 2014)

Fellow fans, finally.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 22, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Fellow fans, finally.



yeah ok cool 

btw does the restart coincide with the end of anime?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 22, 2014)

I thought you were trolling.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 22, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Fellow fans, finally.



Omg yes  yes its finally coming back. I cannot wait.


Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> yeah ok cool
> 
> btw does the restart coincide with the end of anime?



The anime won't end by june. Togashi said he would resume the manga b4 the anime kept up. Look like he kept his promise.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 22, 2014)

*YES*...................................


----------



## Blunt (Apr 22, 2014)

fuck togashi

i'll still read it

but he a cunt


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2014)

So he's finally finished Dragon Quest?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 22, 2014)

4/28 motherfuckers


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Omg yes  yes its finally coming back. I cannot wait.
> 
> 
> The anime won't end by june. Togashi said he would resume the manga b4 the anime kept up. Look like he kept his promise.



Yeah barely, man what a procrastinator.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 22, 2014)

Honestly I'm scared to actually believe it.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 22, 2014)

Lazy bastard. About damn time.


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 22, 2014)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fucking fuck fuck yes fuck 

I need a fuck yes or celebration gif pronto!


----------



## Selva (Apr 22, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WERE SHITTING ME RIGHT NOW
BUT IT'S TRUE
OMG I'M LEGIT CRYING RIGHT NOW


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 22, 2014)

any bets on how many chapters until the next inevitable hiatus  

20 chapters. 15 tops.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 22, 2014)

Thought this was a perennial pointless necro


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 22, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> any bets on how many chapters until the next inevitable hiatus
> 
> 20 chapters. 15 tops.



Don't talk about that right now.

You are ruining the moment.


----------



## Chad (Apr 22, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> any bets on how many chapters until the next inevitable hiatus
> 
> 20 chapters. 15 tops.



I give him a year before he gets lazy to draw again.


----------



## Selva (Apr 22, 2014)

I just need to see mah Pariston again. Missed the dude so much


----------



## root (Apr 22, 2014)

Hurrah! 'tis a good time for old anime/manga returning, with berserk coming back, mushishi having a second season, ghost in the shell's OVAs, and now this.



Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> any bets on how many chapters until the next inevitable hiatus
> 
> 20 chapters. 15 tops.



I hope he does another full arc from beginning to end in 30 chapters or so like last time. But for now let's just be glad it's out of hiatus at all.


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 22, 2014)

YESSSS! June cannot come any sooner!!!!


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 22, 2014)

It's back.

Sweet baby Jesus,it's back!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 22, 2014)

Saw the thread bumped and was gonna neg all of you

NO NEED FOR THAT NOW


----------



## Ramius (Apr 22, 2014)

They sure didn't make this announcement only to come out with couple of chapters at best, rright guys? Right?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 22, 2014)

Yay, 2 chapters a year!


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 22, 2014)

Finally! Bitch


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 22, 2014)

.

What a glorious morning. Reps for everybody from Bopop on down!


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 22, 2014)

Finally, Hunter x Hunter is back!

In the US/English release of Shonen jump, they've been hinting at this announcement.





Their releases are simultaneous with those of Japan, and the quality is better than that of any scans you could ever find.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 22, 2014)

I swear he better put out 50 chapters to make up for the 2+ years haitus but we'll be lucky to get 20 chapters but fuck me hunter x hunter is back!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 22, 2014)

This time Togashi will keep writing till it's finished

Trust me guys


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 22, 2014)

he better, for the animes sack, can't lose a second adaptation to his laziness.


----------



## urca (Apr 22, 2014)

OH, MY BRETHREN. IT IS BACK. CAN I CRY?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 22, 2014)

..................................


----------



## God Movement (Apr 22, 2014)

This is a good day


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 22, 2014)

Berserk started again so I guess togashi thought it was time he got off his ass, that or he beat adventure quest.


----------



## Cflip12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Togashi, please give us like 100 chapters until your next hiatus, thanks.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 22, 2014)

Well luckily no new DQ Game has been announced yet so Green Light until it's out.


----------



## hell no (Apr 22, 2014)

FUCK YEAH!!! Time to read WSJ again. I love you Togashi.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 22, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> This time Togashi will keep writing till it's finished
> 
> Trust me guys



I trust you. I don't trust Togashi.
Let's get real though: it will probably be 20-30-ish chapters without a hiatus and that's it. I'd personally just prefer a chapter every 2/3 weeks, but consistently so.
It's just..he hasn't published 50+ chapters without a break since 2005 or so if I'm mistaken. No reason he'd suddenly start to. Especially with his latest "records".

Edit: oh wait, he never published 50+ chapters overall. So yeah, guess how deluded you have to be he'd do it now. Please let it be constant releases with 1-2 weeks hiatuses, please let it be that at least.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 22, 2014)

is this another fucking hoax? I can't deal with another one


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh sweet sexy! Best news I've heard all day. Hopefully he does 2-3 arcs worth before he disappoints us again with another hiatus.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 22, 2014)

2-3 arcs? That would be like another decade. 1 more arc is enough for me.

Dark continent arc being a really strong ending would be great.

Gon & Killua have pretty much developed their powers now. This arc could just let them master them. Gon's father is around so it's not really about Gon finding his dad anymore.

Only mystery is what the Tree's are and what the world outside is like. That could all resolve in 1 long arc.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 22, 2014)

He's probably writing more chapters because the anime is finally cathing up, fucking bitch.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> This time Togashi will keep writing till it's finished
> 
> Trust me guys



Its not April 1st, bro.


Narutossss said:


> he better, for the animes sack, can't lose a second adaptation to his laziness.



The anime will be pretty close to the manga by June anyway, no way he can produce enough chapters to keep the anime going without them going into a filler arc themselves. If Togashi cared about the anime he should've came back a year ago.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 22, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEES 

This is the first time since I've grown to love HxH that the manga will be actually ongoing.

I'll stay an anime-only HxH fan for the time being, but I'm really glad this awesome series is resuming.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 22, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> He's probably writing more chapters because the anime is finally cathing up, fucking bitch.



That's good. I hope they start adapting 3 chapters to every episode so he has no choice but to stay on it for at least a year. This lazy fuck better step it up.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 22, 2014)

He could get a schedule like Oda.

4 chapters the break.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Apr 22, 2014)

stop making connection between anime and manga,anime atleast for now  is ending after gon meets his dad


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes!
This means more Pariston which is always good. 

Now if only my other dude, Kurumada could get his shit together. ​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 22, 2014)

THis is the greatest fucking news I've heard for a long time.


----------



## KidTony (Apr 22, 2014)

hopefully he's not planning to end the series. Even if he writes for a month or two, i'll take it.


----------



## ZE (Apr 22, 2014)

Aion Hysteria said:


> Yes!
> This means more Pariston which is always good.
> 
> ​



And even better, more Beyond Netero. I expect great things from him.


----------



## Recal (Apr 22, 2014)

What is this feeling?

Have I just been raptured?

No, Jesus, put me back down! I NEED TO READ THE NEW HxH CHAPTERS!


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 22, 2014)

Time to read the series a third time.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 22, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> 2-3 arcs? That would be like another decade. 1 more arc is enough for me.
> 
> Dark continent arc being a really strong ending would be great.
> 
> ...



There is a lot to cover, definitely we are getting a timeskip.(3-4 years later after what happened post Chimera Ant Arc), the time Gyro will take to form his new empire.

Gyro is a given he will be final villain, I hope he doesnt end up as another Obito, that would be the worst case.

We need to see Gon finally beating Hisoka, Killua beating Illumi BY HIMSELF.

Kurapika defeating the Ryodan, after what he did to Uvonin, the Ryodan is gonna be stronger than him, cant wait to see Planet Buster level Feitan 

This has as much potential as One Pieces new World.



Safellizer said:


> Its not April 1st, bro.
> 
> 
> The anime will be pretty close to the manga by June anyway, no way he can produce enough chapters to keep the anime going without them going into a filler arc themselves. If Togashi cared about the anime he should've came back a year ago.




I expect the Elections Arc having a slow space, probably 1 episode per each chapter


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 22, 2014)

I could see a time skip.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> I expect the Elections Arc having a slow space, probably 1 episode per each chapter


They might pull it off since that arc has a lot of dialogue explaining the rules of the election and Alluka's abilities.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 22, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> They might pull it off since that arc has a lot of dialogue explaining the rules of the election and Alluka's abilities.



Mhm, I want to see the manga focusing on Leorio, at very least he should be as strong as Razor.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 22, 2014)

Mm, I used to talk about how would I like HxH to continue with a friend, but I forgot most of the important details.
Anyway, generally speaking I would like it to continue with the Dark Continent arc (duh), focusing on Beyond Netero and Gon (yes, I think Gon will join the expedition) and on the other side of the things Kurapika should also be the main character, which will naturally have to do with the Phantom Troupe.

Killua/Alluka should act as some sort of intercalating story  (I was thinking something along the lines - for every 10 chapters of main expedition story, we should see like 1 chapter or half a chapter of Killua's struggle against his own family)

Ging should also be a minor-secondary character throughout the expedition.
That's the gist of it. I just hope they won't go on some boat ride forever. Looking at you, Guts.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 22, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Its not April 1st, bro.
> 
> 
> The anime will be pretty close to the manga by June anyway, no way he can produce enough chapters to keep the anime going without them going into a filler arc themselves. If Togashi cared about the anime he should've came back a year ago.



I never thought the day would come that I'd support a filler arc but fuck it, HXH is the only long running anime I'm watching right now and my favorite, whatever it takes to save it. If madhouse can afford to put the anime on haitus for awhile so togahi can get his shit together then that's acceptable too.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 22, 2014)

I always wondered, who should be the final Villain, Netero jr or Jairo(Gyro)?


----------



## Ramius (Apr 22, 2014)

Gyro...
He has almost everything required for that. Unless Togashi introduces some new character, it's going to be Gyro. He has the same "daddy issues" problem Gon has/had.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> I never thought the day would come that I'd support a filler arc but fuck it, HXH is the only long running anime I'm watching right now and my favorite, whatever it takes to save it. If madhouse can afford to put the anime on haitus for awhile so togahi can get his shit together then that's acceptable too.



Out of all the shows created by Madhouse I've followed I have never seen any filler arcs in them. I don't know if Madhouse is big on them where they'd do one for HxH to keep it going. Better cross them fingers, they'll probably jut go on a break like JoJo did before Togashi has enough chapters out for another season.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 22, 2014)

Pretty confident they added filler material in Birdy and Trigun, that's the first one that spring to my mind.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 22, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> he better, for the animes sack, can't lose a second adaptation to his laziness.



No they'll probably just end the anime at the end of the election arc and whenever togashi finishes the series they'll make a part 2 to the anime.





Ramius said:


> I trust you. I don't trust Togashi.
> Let's get real though: it will probably be 20-30-ish chapters without a hiatus and that's it. I'd personally just prefer a chapter every 2/3 weeks, but consistently so.
> It's just..he hasn't published 50+ chapters without a break since 2005 or so if I'm mistaken. No reason he'd suddenly start to. Especially with his latest "records".
> 
> Edit: oh wait, he never published 50+ chapters overall. So yeah, guess how deluded you have to be he'd do it now. Please let it be constant releases with 1-2 weeks hiatuses, please let it be that at least.



Yeah he should do it like oda does. Just take breaks every few weeks when he wants a break or release them bi weekly.





perucho1990 said:


> Mhm, *I want to see the manga focusing on Leorio, at very least he should be as strong as Razor*.



Are you serious? Leorio isn't really a fighter and it'll be a few years b4 we see him again (bcuz he needs to become a doctor). And he can also use that time to develop his abilities but there's no way he'll be as strong as Razor, thats just crazy.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 22, 2014)

Gyro being FV will be too fucking cliche for Togashi to use.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 22, 2014)

yeah with the dark continent arc gyro just becomes obsolete. i'm actually thinking he's just going to settle in ryuseigai since there's a camaraderie he's used to.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 22, 2014)

I dc.

I'm glad its back.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 22, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Are you serious? Leorio isn't really a fighter and it'll be a few years b4 we see him again (bcuz he needs to become a doctor). And he can also use that time to develop his abilities but there's no way he'll be as strong as Razor, thats just crazy.



After all he was able to land a hit on Ging, how strong do you see Leorio was in the Elections Arc, Kalluto level(who is the weakest Ryodan memeber), Genthru level ?




Shozan said:


> Gyro being FV will be too fucking cliche for Togashi to use.



Wont be surprised if Gyro ends up stronger than Post RG Meruem.



Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> yeah with the dark continent arc gyro just becomes obsolete. i'm actually thinking he's just going to settle in ryuseigai since there's a camaraderie he's used to.



Togashi hyped him as someone as dangerous as Meruem, if you look carefully, Meruem had some traits from Gyro like what he thought about the world about, not all humans are scumbags, etc.

Gyro and Gon are supposed to meet each other at certain point.


----------



## Meridian (Apr 22, 2014)

Wahoo! HxH back but then I read some posts in this thread and I remember why I stay away from the forums nowadays.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 22, 2014)

^What the fuck am I reading?
First of all, Ging let himself getting hit and the punch didn't do any damage
Captains find a ray of hope in regaining Bankai (Chapter 332)

So for now Leorio's standing is very iffy. He never really proved to be strong so far, he just landed a hit on somebody who let him do that on purpose. That's all.  His ability is cool though.

And how did you jump to the conclusion that Gyro will be stronger than King? That's honestly a rather uninspired assumption. Gyro has never been portrayed as some physically powerful prodigy or anything like that. He's just mentally strong you could say and determined. He also bares a lot of hatred. That's all there is to it. He's a dangerous person in the sense that he can build a nation and completely control it, not really in the physical power department. 

And for him to be on par or even above King AND be Gon's antagonist would require Gon to go through his ageing process once again, something I don't see happening. And no,  there won't be any timeskip in HxH. At very least not 10+ years timeskip, I can bet anything on this. Heck, it's only been like 2 years in their time since the beginning of the story.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 22, 2014)

Ramius said:


> ^What the fuck am I reading?
> First of all, Ging let himself getting hit and the punch didn't do any damage
> Link removed (Chapter 332)
> 
> ...



Turning into a chimera Ant gives up a big powerup (See Colt, Palm), his hatred will be source of his strength, thats how Gon reached Pre-RG Meruem level. Without it Gon would be still weaker than the Royal Guards.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought we established already that the final villain will be Tonpa?


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 23, 2014)

A+ art.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Lucciola (Apr 23, 2014)

Bobop said:


> A+ art.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 23, 2014)

It wouldn't be HXH without scribbles


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 23, 2014)

them scribbles, it' legit, hxh is back


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Apr 23, 2014)

Bobop said:


> A+ art.



Just as exquisite as before.​


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't understand why someone else can't be employed to draw over those sketches.

That is honestly the double page spread to advertise the return of the manga?

Just becoming anime only would have been fine with me.


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 23, 2014)

Seems worse to me than before


----------



## Weapon (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope they're rough sketches, then again Togashi has probably legitimately just been probably drawing the series randomly on his break. Either way considering how popular the anime is and now that the series is finally going to be serializing side by side with it again I wonder if it's going to take over Jump.

Hope.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 23, 2014)

If someone drawing over the sketches would make this guy work a more lax schedule instead of going on lengthy hiatuses every once in a while they should fucking do it, considering this manga sells a hell of a lot of copies.


----------



## Firo (Apr 23, 2014)

He just doesnt care.


----------



## Xin (Apr 23, 2014)

Fucking Ging. 

Catched up to HxH upon receiving the latest news regarding its continuation.

But fucking hell, Ging. What a piece of shit dad. And there I thought he never wanted to see Gon, because he wanted Gon to find him himself and get stronger on his ways. 

But no, Ging is just a piece of shit that is running away from his son.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 23, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I I wonder if it's going to take over Jump.



HxH hasn't been popular in the rankings in its last arc, and I'm not sure it ever was all that popular in rankings. It's outside of Jump where it does well. I don't see that changing even with a popular anime.


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 23, 2014)

> The tagline for the manga's return reads, "What is being aimed for is darkness. What is being hunted is hope. What blocks the way is endless despair."


source :


----------



## Ramius (Apr 23, 2014)

Bobop said:


> A+ art.




I think this has to be some sort of joke.It's definitely not the cover that will be actually published. I think.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 23, 2014)

Thos scibbles ARE iconic. In that sense it kind of is capturing the HxH feel or something

Heck, at least Gon looks somewhat okay.


----------



## Recal (Apr 23, 2014)

Xin said:


> Fucking Ging.
> 
> Catched up to HxH upon receiving the latest news regarding its continuation.
> 
> ...



I legit cheered when Leorio punched him.

Gon deserved to punch Ging more, but hey, at least someone did it.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Apr 23, 2014)

i honestly cannot wait, just hoping we get AT LEAST 1 full arc before another inevitable hiatus


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 23, 2014)

How does he get away with those scribbles


----------



## Pyro (Apr 23, 2014)

ITS BACK!!!!

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2014)

Bobop said:


> A+ art.



Hahahaha...oh man,that is funny,putting fanart from fans like that on display with that fake reveal and all..

Now seriously,where's the real art from Togashi dude?


----------



## Selva (Apr 23, 2014)

Bobop said:


> A+ art.


Is this seriously the official announcement art? ffs Togashi 



Bobop said:


> > The tagline for the manga's return reads, "What is being aimed for is darkness. What is being hunted is hope. What blocks the way is endless despair."
> 
> 
> source :


My body is ready. Bring it on


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 23, 2014)

At this point I think the editors just don't care anymore, they just go with what togashi gives them and roll with it.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 23, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> *Wont be surprised if Gyro ends up stronger than Post RG Meruem.*
> 
> Togashi hyped him as someone as dangerous as Meruem, if you look carefully, Meruem had some traits from Gyro like what he thought about the world about, not all humans are scumbags, etc.
> 
> Gyro and Gon are supposed to meet each other at certain point.




This isn't Naruto or One Piece where people have to keep surpassing the previous powerlevels.

Post Nuke Meruem is going to be the strongest we'll see outside the Dark Continent.

As for Gyro and Gon meeting, it has to do with Gon not being able to use nen now if Togashi keeps that limitation. 



Narutossss said:


> At this point I think the editors just don't care anymore, they just go with what togashi gives them and roll with it.




Editor: Togashi...are you seriously going with this to advertise the return of your 2 year hiatus? 

Togashi: 

Editor: Fuck......just give me the damn sheet.

Togashi:


----------



## sadino (Apr 23, 2014)

Togashi being able to get away with this kind of shit is more than enough proof that is real. 

Or it could be just teasers,like people have been doing for decades...Nah,it's Togashi, let's just assume he's lazy and call it a day.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2014)

Why are people assuming Gon can't use Nen? Alluka fixed him up.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 23, 2014)

Selva said:


> Is this seriously the official announcement art? ffs Togashi
> 
> 
> My body is ready. Bring it on



Wasn't Kaze a trustworthy source?Cause he's the one who posted it along with usual stuff.
Link removed


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 23, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Why are people assuming Gon can't use Nen? Alluka fixed him up.




Because this is HxH and I just can't see Togashi giving Gon a free pass like that.

- It would explain why Ging dropped out the zodiacs so he can look after Gon.
- It gives Gon's fight against Pitou that much more impact.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 23, 2014)

yes yes YES 

At long last



Ice Cream said:


> This isn't Naruto or One Piece where people have to keep surpassing the previous powerlevels.
> 
> Post Nuke Meruem is going to be the strongest we'll see outside the Dark Continent.



Yeah, I agree with this 

While I can definitely see there being... things... in the Dark Continent that outstrip him in power, the same probably won't be true for any of the human cast. Or for that matter, anybody that they're likely to fight.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 23, 2014)

Nah, this is shounen. I can definitely see the human cast becoming stronger than Meruem, especially if they're expected to enter the Dark Continent, and survive there. Togashi didn't mention high level Reinforcement punches possibly being capable of nuke level power for us to think that Meruem is the be all and end all.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 23, 2014)

I think he will increase the nen abilities and the creativity with that.

I don't think we will be seeing a lot of humans that can keep up with Mereum physically.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 23, 2014)

No definitely not from a physical perspective for everyone, but battle wise there will be a large portion of fighters who will be above him overall. To think that Netero's son, Beyond (who may very well be just a way for Togashi to re-introduce a prime Netero into the manga) would be below Meruem despite going into a continent with monsters above Meruem is kinda silly, the main character Gon should be expected to be above that level, Killua, Hisoka and some other big time villains. Please don't think that HxH doesn't follow some of the most basic elements known to shounen.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 23, 2014)

Its Togas i, the man loves pl.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't see Gon surpassing Meruem in his kid form.

I predict a timeskip.

Not next arc though.


----------



## sadino (Apr 23, 2014)

God Movement said:


> No definitely not from a physical perspective for everyone, but battle wise there will be a large portion of fighters who will be above him overall. To think that Netero's son, Beyond (who may very well be just a way for Togashi to re-introduce a prime Netero into the manga) would be below Meruem despite *going into a continent with monsters above Meruem is kinda silly, *the main character Gon should be expected to be above that level, Killua, Hisoka and some other big time villains. Please don't think that HxH doesn't follow some of the most basic elements known to shounen.



Where the hell did you get that?

Keep dreaming that Togashi will resort to uninspired shit like that, as long as nen keeps going crazy we don't need that dragin ball shit here.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 23, 2014)

God Movement said:


> No definitely not from a physical perspective for everyone, but battle wise there will be a large portion of fighters who will be above him overall. *To think that Netero's son, Beyond (who may very well be just a way for Togashi to re-introduce a prime Netero into the manga) would be below Meruem despite going into a continent with monsters above Meruem is kinda silly, the main character Gon should be expected to be above that level, Killua, Hisoka and some other big time villains.* Please don't think that HxH doesn't follow some of the most basic elements known to shounen.




It took Netero *decades* in order to develop his nen and he wasn't even close to being a match for Mereum pre-Nuke who fought him with a handicap.

From the election arc, the majority of the hunters in the association are worthless in comparison to Gon and Killua. 

Mereum's power level isn't going touched by the human characters.



> "What is being aimed for is darkness. What is being hunted is hope. *What blocks the way is endless despair.*"




The first two sentences are references to beyond netero and his group's plans on going into the 
Dark Continent and the zodiacs hunt to stop them.

One of the zodiacs mentioned that whenever humans tried to go into the Dark Continent, a tragic event happens. 
I think it's a safe bet that from the last sentence, they aren't even going to reach the Dark Continent.




Max Thunder said:


> I can't see Gon surpassing Meruem in his kid form.
> 
> I predict a timeskip.
> 
> Not next arc though.




We have already seen a timeskip Gon and that's with the fight against Pitou.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2014)

So is everyone here pretty excited for June? 

I can't wait.


----------



## Luciana (Apr 23, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> So is everyone here pretty excited for June?
> 
> I can't wait.



I am 
But holy shit, those sketches:rofl:rofl


----------



## hehey (Apr 23, 2014)

Dat A+ Art merely show how powerful and Untouchable Togashi is.

Togashi has Shueisha whipped... Shueisha is still buthurt over Yu Yu Hakusho.

For those of you who dont know, Shueisha tried to stand up to Togashi and his bullshit back in the 90's with Yu Yu Hakusho, Togahsi responded by ending the series and Shueisha lost what was one of their best selling manga at the time.



anyway, the important parts is that WSJ once had a policy of "*The story of a popular manga serialized in Weekly Shonen Jump must continue uninterrupted*." *emphasis on the "uninterrupted*" part, during Togashi's run on Yu Yu Hakusho he had a problem with this policy and Yu Yu Hakusho came to an end.

With Hunter X Hunter, it seems Togashi has defeated that old policy and takes as many breaks (aka "interruptions") as he wants,

Those of you who always wondered why the art of the last few Issues of Yu Yu Hakusho looked the way it did and why the ending was rushed as hell and the results of the last tournament told through dialogue instead of showing... that's why

Shueisha and Togashi played a game of chicken with Yu Yu Hakusho and Shueisha lost. They were never going to win, Togashi is a wealthy man due to the success of his manga's plus hes married to the author of Sailor Moon who is even richer than he is, he can beat Shueisha in a game of chicken any day any time.

So this time with Hunter x Hunter (*which by teh is far more successful than Yu Yu Hakusho ever was*) Shueisha knows better than to fuck with Tohashi and now they let Togashi does as he pleases.


*Togashi has all the power and Shueisha literally cannot do shit to him....*


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 23, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> I can't see Gon surpassing Meruem in his kid form.
> 
> I predict a timeskip.
> 
> Not next arc though.



If he perfects the adult transformation he will surpass Meruem, I guess he will look for Biscuit again for help.



Ice Cream said:


> This isn't Naruto or One Piece where people have to keep surpassing the previous powerlevels.
> 
> Post Nuke Meruem is going to be the strongest we'll see outside the Dark Continent.
> 
> As for Gyro and Gon meeting, it has to do with Gon not being able to use nen now if Togashi keeps that limitation.



Gon got a zenkai when he got his nen back after his battle with Knuckle




Ice Cream said:


> Because this is HxH and I just can't see Togashi giving Gon a free pass like that.
> 
> - It would explain why Ging dropped out the zodiacs so he can look after Gon.
> - It gives Gon's fight against Pitou that much more impact.



Watch Gon adquiring Demon/mystical beast powers ala Yusuke...




Stilzkin said:


> I think he will increase the nen abilities and the creativity with that.
> 
> I don't think we will be seeing a lot of humans that can keep up with Mereum physically.



Ryodan need to get stronger, otherwise Kurapika(who is Danchou level) will solo them. I can see the likes of Danchou being Meruem level(pre RG) if he uses all the abilities he has stolen, he couldve solo both Zeno and Silva if he fought seriously. 




God Movement said:


> No definitely not from a physical perspective for everyone, but battle wise there will be a large portion of fighters who will be above him overall. To think that Netero's son, Beyond (who may very well be just a way for Togashi to re-introduce a prime Netero into the manga) would be below Meruem despite going into a continent with monsters above Meruem is kinda silly, the main character Gon should be expected to be above that level, Killua, Hisoka and some other big time villains. Please don't think that HxH doesn't follow some of the most basic elements known to shounen.



Exactly, see YYH for example, Sensui didnt end up as the strongest villain.




God Movement said:


> Nah, this is shounen. I can definitely see the human cast becoming stronger than Meruem, especially if they're expected to enter the Dark Continent, and survive there. Togashi didn't mention high level Reinforcement punches possibly being capable of nuke level power for us to think that Meruem is the be all and end all.



Yep, Dark Continent = One Pieces New World.


----------



## SionBarsod (Apr 23, 2014)

hehey said:


> Dat A+ Art merely show how powerful and Untouchable Togashi is.
> 
> Togashi has Shueisha whipped... Shueisha is still buthurt over Yu Yu Hakusho.
> 
> ...




That's....actually both amazing and scary. I figured he was running out of steam for the Three Kings arc. But basically he could just stop for good and still be fine since he's married to the creator of Sailor Moon.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 23, 2014)

> If he perfects the adult transformation he will surpass Meruem, I guess he will look for Biscuit again for help.



That isn't something that can be perfected. 

The whole point of it is that it can only be used once.


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2014)

You know I'm a straight badass. 

Why? 

Because I'm still gonna' read that shit this June


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 24, 2014)

Bobop said:


> A+ art.



is this really the art we should be expecting in the coming batch? on one hand it is incredible that togashi only managed to produce scribbles during these two years, but on the other i don't see WSJ running this as promo material if they had better choice


----------



## God Movement (Apr 24, 2014)

sadino said:


> Where the hell did you get that?
> 
> Keep dreaming that Togashi will resort to uninspired shit like that, as long as nen keeps going crazy we don't need that dragin ball shit here.



Given what Togashi is known to do (looking at YYH for example), you best bet that there will be stronger creatures than Meruem there. Open your eyes, this is shounen. Remember how the strongest Demon in the human world was Toguro? And there were creatures much, much stronger than him in the Demon World? Yeah, this is like that.



Ice Cream said:


> It took Netero *decades* in order to develop his nen and he wasn't even close to being a match for Mereum pre-Nuke who fought him with a handicap.
> 
> From the election arc, the majority of the hunters in the association are worthless in comparison to Gon and Killua.
> 
> Mereum's power level isn't going touched by the human characters.



Logically, yes, considering the lengthy time it took Netero to develop his nen etc... you can *expect* the power levels to raise more slowly. But do you know what Netero never experienced? A venture into a world with creatures just like Meruem, a world with harsher conditions and environments. He didn't have nearly as much to push himself. It's going to be your beliefs against mine, but after reading over 100 shounen, I can see a spike in power coming from a mile away. Look forward to it. Like I said, it won't necessarily be characters with more raw power, but better stats overall.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 24, 2014)

Wasn't it stated that there were humans living on the Dark Continent?

How could they survive the incredible shit out there unless they are really,really fucking strong?


----------



## God Movement (Apr 24, 2014)

I think it was stated yeah, or humanoid creatures or something.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 24, 2014)

HxH humans won't get stronger than Netero, don't kid yourself. At least not the likes of Gon, Killua, Kurapika, Leorio. Unless there's some 20-30 year timeskip, which won't happen.
The only people who will probably be stronger than Netero will be some Zodiacs and some of those top 5 Nen users in the world. Even then, not necessarily physically. Uvo was hyped to be a fucking powerhouse and he doesn't really compare with Yuppi/Pre-nuke Meruem or Netero. 

Then you have shit like Zeno heavily implying that he's weaker even than a really old Netero and he's around the same power as Silva/Chrollo, which have a lot of fucking hype.
So no. I'm simply not seeing it. Just saying 'hurr HxH is shounen too and he made YYH" doesn't mean jackshit here when he disliked the later parts of YYH and when he said that he wants HxH to be a manga which he draws as he pleases without being pushed by anybody. Just take a look at how the powerlevels _barely_ evolved since Yorkshin compared to what happened to YYH or Bleach and what not. He's not about to throw 15 years of consistency out of the window only because you believe so. Also, duh, Gon-san was already similar to Yusuke's resurrection and the difference was nowhere near as huge as in YYH's case.
I'm willing to even bet if anyone wants. Though expect this bet to last more than 10 years.
And bringing in Ants here? Did you fuckers read Chimera Ant or just skimmed through it? The ants that come from Dark Continent are pests. We see them in the beginning of the arc. It's only thanks to them eating humans with Nen that they evolved to that extent. So this by no means proves that there are stronger beings than Meruem there.

"b-b-b-but it's shounen too!". So what? Where's your argument?


----------



## random user (Apr 24, 2014)

My body is ready.

For 5 chapters before 2 years break.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 24, 2014)

It really wouldn't surprise me if Chrollo ends up being on Netero's level. He can deal with Zeno and Silva at the same time. Granted he was defeated somehow by Kurapika but still. I don't think we really know much about the power levels of HxH. It's largely based on guesswork. 

The only thing that makes me question this is that I see Chrollo as being someone for Kurapika to defeat, whilst Gon's main enemy appears to be Hisoka and usually the MC fights the strongest dude. Unless Gon takes out Chrollo, which I would HATE, but ah well.

IIRC the last arc ended with Kullua going off somewhere, so maybe it's time for Kurapika to return? Or even all 4 of the main characters? It'll be awesome to see Kurapika take out another PT member.

I assume this comes out on Wednesday like OP/Naruto/Bleach? I've only been caught up for about 7 months so never read it when it released weekly. 

Either way, this is friggin awesome awesome. HxH with crap drawing >>>> No HxH at all. Plus it hopefully means the anime will keep going.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 24, 2014)

Environment certainly didn't help even the best of the Zoldycks that come from a younger generation to become equals to a 2 generation older Netero. Two can play the game. They also had their grandad who stalemated Netero and I assume he should have taught them something, fairly reasonable. That didn't help either.
And no, Kurapika and Leorio aren't equalling that with or without timeskip. The Troupe won't reach that level either, if we're going by Togashi's statement.



> Q4. What will end up happening to Kurapika and the Phantom Troupe?
> 
> T: "They will all die."



Sure he might have changed his mind since then, but considering he wanted the series to be a long series in the first place I'd assume he hasn't changed it.

Seriously, it took Killua and Gon 2 years with an excellent teacher and crazy experience to reach ~Squadron Leader level, the gap is still huge. And what's it with Uvo's example? It would have taken him some serious fucking conditions to perform a nuke level punch. That never happened in the series with the exception of Post-Rose Meruem and that's a whole new league. You also forget that Uvo got his hopes and dreams shattered (his smile and optimism gone ). Kurapika proved to him that he has some limits. Uvo was daydreaming. 

Fuck it, I highly doubt they'll be getting there in less than 20 years. 
Overall, there's more chances that they won't than that they will, all things considered. There's a couple of things that give them some hype:
-Killua and Gon being extraordinary talented (1 in a million or something)
-Killua being supposedly the most talented Zoldyck with the highest potential
-Dark Continent hype overall
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

This doesn't mean you'll have people like Hisoka or Chrollo or who else suddenly reach the same level as Netero. You can only speculate as much and interpret things in so many ways. For instance, we're told that there is another civilization in the Dark Continent. It doesn't mean they are afraid of their individual power. Or for all we know, it might be that their civilization is so much better that people from the "real world" would go to theirs. Don't forget the political implications in HxH.  What about resources? You forgot the HxH real world has a fuckton of people who pay their taxes, eat their expensive food and buy their overpriced resources. What would be the reaction if they knew that there is some other continent out there that provides resources? Monsters being stronger than Meruem? Prove it. Meruem was an anomaly. 
I can twist it in multiple ways if you want me to. I'm being reasonable enough. I admit there will be individuals stronger than the old man (emphasis on old), but a select few, not everybody and their mother who's got some hype.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 24, 2014)

sadino said:


> Where the hell did you get that?
> 
> Keep dreaming that Togashi will resort to uninspired shit like that, as long as nen keeps going crazy we don't need that dragin ball shit here.



Have you read Yu Yu Hakusho? Togashi has resorted to that in the past, and it is likely that he would do it again. Needing a large tree to reach a new area is, in a way, similar to the barrier separating the Makai in Yu Yu Hakusho.


----------



## Pitou (Apr 24, 2014)

All this talk about power-levels... I don't read HxH for the power-levels. After all I really enjoyed the election arc and perhaps the knew one focusses on adventure more than actual fights.

The Chimera Ant arc parodied some bits of Dragon Ball (not only Meruems design, but the whole power level thing, Meruem shooting energy from his hand and so on).
So my guess is that the new Arc will parody some elements of One Piece. The introduction of Beyond Netero's fellowship, their absurd design and behaviour, really reminded me of Oda's style.


----------



## God Movement (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't think parody is the right term.


----------



## tari101190 (Apr 24, 2014)

Homage sounds better.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 24, 2014)

Hmm. A question. Wasn't it stated by Knov or someone from the inflitration squad in the Chimera Ant arc that Pitou had more then 10x the amount of nen Netero had? 

Not like the amount of nen really matters after a certain point, because HxH is beautifully about strategy and matchups then how much nen a person has. The only time the amount of Nen really matters, is when you have millions of it and your name is Mereum. 

Although, I have to disagree with anyone here thinking a human being will approach Mereum's level of nen. Zero Hand may just be the pinnacle of straight nen blast techniques for human beings. Not only was it an attack from someone who was one of the strongest humans in the world, it used all of his nen and probably his life force as well, considering his body's state after using it. An attack that literally used as much nen as possible from someone who is top 20, probably top 10, in the world, was only strong enough to _kind of_ damage Mereum. Netero would need a few more Zero Hand's to actually threaten Mereums life probably. 

I find it inconceivable that any human being would be capable of surpassing Mereum pre-rose. 

Although I do have to wonder, based upon the flashbacks of Netero's life, it really seemed that while he was growing up, he never had the extensive nen training the current age of HxH has. I mean, 60 years ago in HxH they still had martial arts dojo's, and that was his main goal at the time, to defeat masters from all over. I think that when he was 12 or 13, like Killua and Gon, he was just some trainee in a dojo, incapable of nen use. 

This leads me to believe that while it took him 60 years to achieve his peak, people like Beyond Netero, Ging, Pariston, etc, can reach that level at mid 20's or 30's thanks to the advancement of the world and the advancement of Nen knowledge and training, allowing talented people to mature quicker. While to me it seems Issac Netero was part of the age where they were discovering these techniques and advances, meaning a much slower path to progression and to the top then what we see in the current age.

That means I can see people defeating pre-rose Mereum, not because of the amount of nen they have, aka powerlevels, but because they have a large amount of nen on top of having mastered their Hatsu, which might or might not be hax.


----------



## Pitou (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, you're right. Homage is the better word.



I hope we'll see a lot of these guys. Almost all of them are homages/parodies. I see Jojo, Popeye, some ugly version of Sanji and something that looks like robot Perona. Ok, the last two are perhaps just my imagination. Who are they based on and what could their Nen-Abilites look like?


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2014)

Over the long Hiatus, I sort of just tried to envision my own version of the Dark Continent. 

I pictured a very dark, and scary reality. Something not of the HxH world. 

The main cast, the Ryodan, and the Zodiacs would all enter this place. 

Little do they know that there are beings within this world that are stronger than they've ever seen before. 

1 or 2 Ryodan would die. 

Maybe some Zodiacs. 

They'd be forced to retreat. 



Seeing even Chrollo shit himself would be insane.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 24, 2014)

Imagine Alluka if he masters his ability..., one of the most haxx characters in the HxH verse.

I also see Kurapika dying, he already collected the scarlet eyes of his Nakama and after he is done with the Ryodan, what else can he add to the plot? He is done. Either Alluka, Zushi or Palm will replace him as main character..


----------



## sadino (Apr 24, 2014)

The Gap between Netero and the below strongest characters(Zoldycs,Ryodan,Zodicas) was already so big that even thinking they could reach Meruem is kinda ridiculous. Post nuke just won't happen.

The big and most important thing here is: *this isn't yuyu hakusho, Togashi grew away from that.*

Yuyu hakusho had linear power levels, much like dragon ball,specially at the last arc where Togashi even made homage to Dragon ball scouters,giving away Kurama and the 3 Kings powerlevels in numerical form.

HxH isn't linear, we just got an entire arcs of fights between overwhelming enemies having actually good fights against their way weaker foes.The great thing now that Netero and the ants are out of the way is that finally we have some balance between the strongest known characters, bullshit power inflation would totally ruin that.Togashi can keep this manga interesting without going for that shit,it actually will be MORE interesting due to not going in that direction.

So keep that power inflation bullshit away kthxbye.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 24, 2014)

Goova said:


> Hmm. A question. Wasn't it stated by Knov or someone from the inflitration squad in the Chimera Ant arc that Pitou had more then 10x the amount of nen Netero had?
> 
> Not like the amount of nen really matters after a certain point, because HxH is beautifully about strategy and matchups then how much nen a person has. The only time the amount of Nen really matters, is when you have millions of it and your name is Mereum.



It was Colt who said that when Netero asked him after he was releasing some nen in front of him and no, I'm not going to say Netero could toy with Pitou if they figh but Pitou could've tanked like 10 of that hand slaps at most w/o being turned in to mashed cat.


----------



## hell no (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't mind power creep as long as it's done creatively (JoJo style). If it's similar to the usual linear stuff we've seen in current One Piece, Naruto, Bleach, etc. I'll be quite disappointed.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh yeah, I mean, even when Netero said Pitou was stronger then him, he could easily beat Pitou. It's kind of funny how such little nen in comparison can still allow you to be stomped out of existence by someone with a fraction of the amount, with pure physical attacks(through his buddha).


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Imagine Alluka if he masters his ability..., one of the most haxx characters in the HxH verse.
> 
> I also see Kurapika dying, he already collected the scarlet eyes of his Nakama and after he is done with the Ryodan, what else can he add to the plot? He is done. Either Alluka, Zushi or Palm will replace him as main character..



Dealing with the people who put a hit on his people.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 25, 2014)

it was not a hit, at least not according to the ryodan.
they left a message that was customary for ryuseigai people that pretty much implies the kurta clan stole something from them.


----------



## sadino (Apr 25, 2014)

Goova said:


> Oh yeah, I mean, even when Netero said Pitou was stronger then him, he could easily beat Pitou. It's kind of funny how such little nen in comparison can still allow you to be stomped out of existence by someone with a fraction of the amount, with pure physical attacks(through his buddha).



More like Hax from Netero supersonic praying move.But seeing how unscathed Pitou was from the first hit it would probably take some time till Netero won.The main difference probably would be that Pitou shouldn't be able to touch Netero like the King did.

Other thing not mentioned was if Netero kept any aura protecting his body during the fight(cause he doesn't need for most opponents) cause Meruem took his limbs pretty easily,while Pitou got hit on the face and still got light injury...Compare that to the other human nen users and the gap is pretty big.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 25, 2014)

Last time I re-read the manga was a long time ago and I might be missing a couple of things but from my (bad) memory there are a few things that could be addressed.



I think that most people who don't think Netero or Meruem will ever be surpassed are slightly close minded, although a lot of points made here are extremely reasonable I still sense some type of bias towards your own opinion and I feel like some of you are failing to see beyond a couple of things.



There's still things that could be introduced to the story:



*-The or a deity/creator of nen. *
   This character would be the ultimate pinnacle of power.



*-The creator of the hunters association/1st-11th Chairmen *
   These characters could prove that in the past there have been nen users way more      powerful than Netero or Meruem.



And these are only a couple of things that could set completely new levels of power.



There's evidence to suggest that what we saw from Meruem and Netero is evidently not the pinnacle of power:



Firstly, *nen can be increased dependent on your vows, goals and limitations.* Netero's vows and goals made him that powerful, all that needs to happen is someone with higher potential and stronger vows to come along and achieve what Netero has in 1/4 of the time and thus not taking a character 30 or 40 years to reach that level like some of you suggested. I don't even think or remember if Netero was ever considered a prodigy or genius like Killua and Gon were so it's not a far-fetched thought.



Secondly, *Netero wasn't the WSM*, Old Netero was top 5 possibly, top 10 nen users at the moment he began to fight Meruem and the only thing we know that could give us any idea of scaling is that know Meruem was considerably stronger than Netero, but that doesn't tell us whether Meruem would be stronger than the WSM or any of the top 5 nen users.



Thirdly, *the dark continent and uncharted territory* the dark continent is blatantly a plot device for the introduction of new characters and therefore new power levels. 
*Meruem was formed by the fusion of a large amount of humans and animals who weren't even that powerful*, there are a large amount of differing manners in which more powerful enemies could be introduced.



The power levels in this upcoming arc could be higher or lower than the ones shown by Netero and Meruem and due to the time span between the arcs it's reasonable to think that they'll most likely be lower but equally reasonable to think they could potentially be higher.




Progression in power isn't essential to progression in story but it can still be an important aspect, especially for an fighting Shounen. There are a wide number of things that could show a clear progression in levels of power and it could remain reasonable. We saw Gon's adult form giving him an extreme amount of power and there's no reason why we shouldn't assume that this transformation is foreshadowing for what we could be looking at in the future of the series.



Both Killua and Gon still need to surpass Illumi/Hisoka and Silva/Zeno/Ging/Netero so Togashi has set benchmarks for his characters very clearly.



But of course this argument is highly based on the assumption that Togashi wishes to expand this manga over a few more years because if not and if we are indeed near the conclusion then it's obvious that Meruem and Netero were quite possibly the pinnacle of power HxH verse had to offer.



Although it's not unreasonable to assume that this manga still has a lot to offer, there are still many goals and objectives that were set by Togashi and not accomplished by the characters even in the short term like finding out Gon, Killua and Leorio's hunter types.
There are also the long-term goals like Kurapika eradicating the Ryodan and avenging his clan and Gon finding out just what it is that made Ging prefer to be a hunter over being a father.

All in all everything regarding this manga and it's power levels rests in Togashi's hands and how much he wants to prolong the manga. It's evident that the longer the manga is then the more opportunity it has for new levels of power to be introduced.


----------



## tonpa (Apr 25, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Last time I re-read the manga was a long time ago and I might be missing a couple of things but from my (bad) memory there are a few things that could be addressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the devil exists in the manga, but then it reminds me of what happened earlier in the manga. When they were explaining how nen work, they also mention that people confused that with the supernatural and that how wild stories appeared like ghost and stuff like that. So it could be possible that the devil was just a strong twisted nen user and that his cursed just continued on throughout the world.


----------



## random user (Apr 26, 2014)

I can easily see people stronger than Netero introduced. I was kinda disappointed in him actually. The manga needs that in fact, otherwise it's gonna be just a bore.
But Meruem... he basically _became_ a deity. I don't see anyone stronger introduced anytime soon, not a human that's for sure.
Although in a long run, once again, such a being is needed. Without overwhelming threat there can be no further evolution both in-universe and outside.

But even then, Meruem wasn't defeated or ever went full out, so we can never tell if someone will be stronger. This will be a basis for many butthurt debates later on.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 26, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> *-The or a deity/creator of nen. *
> This character would be the ultimate pinnacle of power.



That's not..really the case. This "trope" doesn't even apply to most shounen actually. YYH, DB and HnK are a couple that come to my mind. Pretty sure this concept won't apply to One Piece either for instance. This is not Toriko or Naruto.
Plus the guy who invented it should be long dead and there's small chances he'll be referenced in the first place. Who needs it, really? There hasn't even been a hint at someone inventing it. 
Also, you think the guy who invented it would have invented the so-called restrictions too? I doubt it, and I doubt it was used for combat purposes in the first place.



> *-The creator of the hunters association/1st-11th Chairmen *
> These characters could prove that in the past there have been nen users way more      powerful than Netero or Meruem.



These Chairmen are long dead until proven otherwise. You seriously want HxH to resort to this kind of generic shit?
-let's introduce this guy who invented this x many years ago
-but didn't we tell you THIS guy invented THIS just 100 years later?
and so on. Won't happen. No hints at it etc. Basically, there's a very slim chance for shit like this to happen. Togashi doesn't seem to care much about focusing on past.



> There's evidence to suggest that what we saw from Meruem and Netero is evidently not the pinnacle of power:
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, *nen can be increased dependent on your vows, goals and limitations.* Netero's vows and goals made him that powerful, all that needs to happen is someone with higher potential and stronger vows to come along and achieve what Netero has in 1/4 of the time and thus not taking a character 30 or 40 years to reach that level like some of you suggested. I don't even think or remember if Netero was ever considered a prodigy or genius like Killua and Gon were so it's not a far-fetched thought.



Ye, what we saw of pre-nuke Meruem and old Netero wasn't the pinnacle. Sure, nobody says there is *no way* anybody would ever get stronger than old Netero or Meruem. It's just more than likely that it won't happen. Probably just via special hax abilities, but not physical. Or may be both.
Regarding Netero never being considered a prodigy -  absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. I mean, it was that guy who assessed that as prodigies, that's all. Or do you want to say that Chrollo isn't a prodigy? Or Silva? Or Maha? Or Netero? Or Meruem? Because they weren't assessed by low level Hunter? Really.



> Secondly, *Netero wasn't the WSM*, Old Netero was top 5 possibly, top 10 nen users at the moment he began to fight Meruem and the only thing we know that could give us any idea of scaling is that know Meruem was considerably stronger than Netero, but that doesn't tell us whether Meruem would be stronger than the WSM or any of the top 5 nen users.



Again, absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. We don't know one way or another. We only know he wasn't as strong as in his prime. Your belief is hardly proof for anything. He could be top 5, outmatched by a couple of Hunters, he could be top 10, he could have been WSM. We only know for sure that in his prime he was hilariously above anyone but Maha.



> Thirdly, *the dark continent and uncharted territory* the dark continent is _*blatantly a plot device for the introduction of new characters and therefore new power levels. *_
> *Meruem was formed by the fusion of a large amount of humans and animals who weren't even that powerful*, there are a large amount of differing manners in which more powerful enemies could be introduced.



This one I can agree. Clearly we'll see some "Cthulhus" and different dangerous creatures.
Though Meruem was an anomaly as I said. It HARDLY means there are people/creatures stronger than Ants on DC. There is 0 evidence for that.



> The power levels in this upcoming arc could be higher or lower than the ones shown by Netero and Meruem and due to the time span between the arcs it's reasonable to think that they'll most likely be lower but equally reasonable to think they could potentially be higher.



Yep, this is definitely the case. But it's sad to see people jumping the gun. 
Last TL;DR you'll see from me on this subject


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 26, 2014)

Ramius said:


> he could have been WSM.



I thought we knew he had been but wasn't anymore before his death.


----------



## Tangible (Apr 26, 2014)

I look forward to Togashi's child-like scribble chapters


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 26, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Logically, yes, considering the lengthy time it took Netero to develop his nen etc... you can *expect* the power levels to raise more slowly. But do you know what Netero never experienced? *A venture into a world with creatures just like Meruem, a world with harsher conditions and environments. He didn't have nearly as much to push himself.* It's going to be your beliefs against mine, but after reading over 100 shounen, I can see a spike in power coming from a mile away. Look forward to it. Like I said, it won't necessarily be characters with more raw power, but better stats overall.




If the signs are pointing to what the manga is suggesting, a venture into that world will be nothing
but a Berserk like scenario for them where nearly everyone suffers or dies.

Then again, I never thought I would see another YYH transformation where he pulled that demon form out of his ass and beat Sensui. 
Now Togashi did it again when Gon went full SSJ and whooped Pitou......

I'm going to put this on whether or not Togashi allows Gon to keep his nen.

There has to be some consequence for that transformation otherwise I can't see HxH having a decent storyline after it.

We literally have a walking deus ex machinma in the story with Killua who can wish every bad event away without any penalty. 
(Alluka needs to die for the good of the story...ASAP)


----------



## Kanki (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm curious as to why very few people seem to put Kurapika alongside Killua and Gon as far as potential is concerned. We saw he was vastly superior in the Yorkshin arc, which means he won't have needed to make the same power-jump to be able to be at Gon/Killua's current level.

It's about time he came back into the story. He's been fairly neglected recently - he's been in what, 1 of the last 4 arcs? And none of the last 3. It's about time he gained some development.

I like to think Chrollo could come back into the picture also.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't think Alluka could be used to save Gon again. For the technique to work he had to make a sacrifice; even though Alluka ended up saving him, he generally believed there was no cure. If he tried the same thing again, expecting Alluka to save him, I doubt the transformation would work.


----------



## sadino (Apr 26, 2014)

Gon's SSJ was a one time thing,remember that Nen is influenced by emotions, people just seem to forget all the setup was needed so Gon snapped like that. He let that shit consume him for more than a month and the entire Komugi situation fucked him up even more,isolating him even more from Killua then he finaly got to Kite and Pitou simply "betrays" him.

It takes a lot to piss Gon that much.

And remember, slighlty pissed pre Weight training and pre Nen Gon broke Illumi's arm.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 26, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I don't think Alluka could be used to save Gon again. For the technique to work he had to make a sacrifice; even though Alluka ended up saving him, he generally believed there was no cure. If he tried the same thing again, expecting Alluka to save him, I doubt the transformation would work.




It's not about saving Gon.

The number of wishes Alluka was said to be able to grant was near infinite.

He/she can turn up and wish everything back to normal depending on the circumstances.



sadino said:


> Gon's SSJ was a one time thing,remember that Nen is influenced by emotions, people just seem to forget all the setup was needed so Gon snapped like that.




A situation like that can happen again.

All of those emotions were just because of Kite, a person Gon barely knew.

Imagine if his friends or his dad was killed and he feels responsible for it.

Killua has a magical genie and a powerful family who wants him back no matter the cost.

Kurapika has the spiders on his ass with a newly healed Chrollo.

The entire higher ups in the Hunter organization recognized Ging as a threat during the election arc and Hisoka wanted a piece of that. Now he's out of the zodiacs.

It's only a matter of time.


----------



## Kanki (Apr 26, 2014)

To be fair it wasn't just because Kite died, it was also because of what they did to Kite's body. Had Pitou just killed him and left the body I don't think Gon explodes.

Damn I wish Kite/Pitou wasn't off panelled.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 27, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> All of those emotions were just because of Kite, a person Gon barely knew.



Why do people like to state this?

The amount of time Gon knew Kite does not same anything about how important Kite was to him. Would people say stuff like this if we replace Kite in the arc with Gin? He didn't know his father for long so he can't reasonably have been that special to him?

Kite was a very meaningful person to Gon. He guided his path in life more than his father did.



> A situation like that can happen again.



Which is missing the point that Gunners just made. Gon knows that he can be saved and so he can never make the same deal again. Having that sliver of knowledge that he could be saved completely screws up the nen deal. To do be able to achieve that same level of conviction again he would need to make a pact with himself that ensures he can't be saved by Alluka.



> There has to be some consequence for that transformation otherwise I can't see HxH having a decent storyline after it.



I disagree, it can't be done again so having no consequences only affects that storyline that was given before not after.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

sadino said:


> Gon's SSJ was a one time thing


Or it wasn't. We have no idea what impact it left on him.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 27, 2014)

HXH might be doomed again


----------



## Chad (Apr 27, 2014)

^^

NO NO NO, FUCK YOU. NOT ANOTHER 2 YEARS DAMN IT.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reyes (Apr 27, 2014)

Even before the manga starts up again Togashi wants to go on Hiatus again for DQ


----------



## Katou (Apr 27, 2014)

Why oh why


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 27, 2014)

Those bastards at Square-Enx crushed my dream of hunting down Togashi in DQX by not releasing it outside Japan. 
Now they're gonna crush my dream of a long uninterrupted 100+ chapter  () HxH release run. 

Granted - given how long Final Fantasy XV has been sitting in the oven, we can hope.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 27, 2014)

Wait people really think super Gon won't be a thing anymore?


----------



## blueblip (Apr 27, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Wait people really think super Gon won't be a thing anymore?


It will certainly be a 'thing', but how much of a 'thing' remains to be seen. The bottom line here is that Gon can now never activate that state since he'll never be able to reach the required emotional levels to meet the conditions that will trigger it, since he now knows he can survive it thanks to Alluka.

More likely, it's going to play in as a passive thing. For example, Gon might remember something from that form and use it to develop his current nen further. Or he might come up with a way to replicate a VERY watered down version of it that'll give him a slight boost overall.

But beyond that, I doubt it's ever going to come up as it did again.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

Pretty much how I see it. I'm hoping Gon references it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 27, 2014)

SE just announced they are working on a new Dragon Quest game. 

You know what that means.


----------



## sadino (Apr 27, 2014)

blueblip said:


> It will certainly be a 'thing', but how much of a 'thing' remains to be seen. The bottom line here is that Gon can now never activate that state since he'll never be able to reach the required emotional levels to meet the conditions that will trigger it, since he now knows he can survive it thanks to Alluka.
> 
> More likely, it's going to play in as a passive thing. For example, Gon might remember something from that form and use it to develop his current nen further. Or he might come up with a way to replicate a VERY watered down version of it that'll give him a slight boost overall.
> 
> But beyond that, I doubt it's ever going to come up as it did again.



And let's not forget that it looked like shit.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2014)

sadino said:


> And let's not forget that it looked like shit.



I actually liked how it looked like.

Also,the 'super form" was just Gon with more or less an adult body and thus freakish Nen according to his potential.

If he trains hard enough he could even surpass that form because his experience gained in those years should match his adult body.


----------



## Justice (Apr 27, 2014)

Reyes said:


> HXH might be doomed again



I'm calling it now. About 2 months of chapters and Togashi calls it quits.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 27, 2014)

This coming after HXH was announced to return.

Game Developers be purposely holding back the Manga.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 27, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> I actually liked how it looked like.
> 
> Also,the 'super form" was just Gon with more or less an adult body and thus freakish Nen according to his potential.
> 
> If he trains hard enough he could even surpass that form because his experience gained in those years should match his adult body.



Exactly...

Gon's form is like a reverse of Biscuit's form...

Guess who Gon's going to train with :ignoramus


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

I don't know how I feel bout Killua and Go not traveling together.


----------



## Flynn (Apr 27, 2014)

blueblip said:


> It will certainly be a 'thing', but how much of a 'thing' remains to be seen. The bottom line here is that Gon can now never activate that state since he'll never be able to reach the required emotional levels to meet the conditions that will trigger it, since he now knows he can survive it thanks to Alluka.
> 
> More likely, it's going to play in as a passive thing. For example, Gon might remember something from that form and use it to develop his current nen further. Or he might come up with a way to replicate a VERY watered down version of it that'll give him a slight boost overall.
> 
> But beyond that, I doubt it's ever going to come up as it did again.



I don't know, his contract nen deal that allowed him to transform might not have been a true aspect of his hatsu. If it was, then you can expect Togashi to introduce something along those lines that makes Gon strong. But the way I just read (as pretty much explicitly stated in the manga), Gon just made a deal to unlock all the potential that most strong Hunters have already seen in him so he can beat Pitou. For me, adult Gon was his strongest form as a nen user and the highest state of power he would reach and now it is a matter of him training properly to reach that state.

So I'm going with adult Gon never coming back


----------



## sadino (Apr 27, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> I actually liked how it looked like.
> 
> Also,the 'super form" was just Gon with more or less an adult body and thus freakish Nen according to his potential.
> 
> If he trains hard enough he could even surpass that form because his experience gained in those years should match his adult body.



My main gripe is that freakish hair along the little boy clothes pulling a Hulk's purple pants...

After the breast feeding chapter and all the Hisoka going on Togashi could just let Gon naked, just shadow his crotch like he did with Netero's last momments,it would feel less strange than what we got.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

Hair is a fucking awesome design idea, reminded me of Aeon Flux style. Clothes not so much but in those circumstances it's understandable.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 27, 2014)

Ramius said:


> That's not..really the case. This "trope" doesn't even apply to most shounen actually. YYH, DB and HnK are a couple that come to my mind. Pretty sure this concept won't apply to One Piece either for instance. This is not Toriko or Naruto.
> Plus the guy who invented it should be long dead and there's small chances he'll be referenced in the first place. Who needs it, really? There hasn't even been a hint at someone inventing it.
> Also, you think the guy who invented it would have invented the so-called restrictions too? I doubt it, and I doubt it was used for combat purposes in the first place.



Well yeah of course it's not an fundamental aspect of Shonen manga that's why I said these factors *could* be introduced. 

DBZ has deities, they're not the creators of Ki but they still have deities.

Plus tonpa reminded me that Satan exists in the manga which means there are deities and they could or could not play a part in the actual story or lore of the manga.

As for the bolded that's besides the point nen is like borrowing power and therefore you have to ''give something up'' in order to obtain this power, the more you give up so to speak the more power you obtain or are exposed to.

The creator of nen would have to be a scient source of this energy power who's aware of the problems that no limitations could harbour upon HxH's society this is merely an example and suggestion on how it could be made and not something I actually consider. I think there's an actual low chance of deities having a play in the story but the fact that Melody upon hearing the Sonata of Darkness(?) presumably written by *Satan* himself actually having an effect on her and changing her appearance is something to consider upon when thinking about the involvement of possible deities in the story.




> These Chairmen are long dead until proven otherwise. You seriously want HxH to resort to this kind of generic shit?
> -let's introduce this guy who invented this x many years ago
> -but didn't we tell you THIS guy invented THIS just 100 years later?
> and so on. Won't happen. No hints at it etc. Basically, there's a very slim chance for shit like this to happen. Togashi doesn't seem to care much about focusing on past.



This is purely subjective to personal preferences and well, I don't know about you but I am surely interested to know these aspects of the story...

The one sole thing that makes me believe against the idea of some sort of explanation on the past is the fact that Togashi could be very easily swayed from finishing this manga.

He's lazy, he could just get tired of it and rush the ending and this is something I'm truly sensible to because this manga is actually extremely entertaining and the setting he chose actually harbours limitless potential for what could be one of the best mangas of all time.


But I digress, you sincerely don't think it's important to know who created the Hunters association?

This manga is fully revolved around that and taking Gon's quest into consideration of why being a Hunter is so great there is a possibility that we might actually find this out.

I mean, it might not be Togashi's focus to write about the past but it could come at any point. Setting the past is important to draw readers in to the lore and it just cements the story that much more.

Writing about past events is just a way of explaining why things are the way they are during the present when writing fiction.




> Ye, what we saw of pre-nuke Meruem and old Netero wasn't the pinnacle. Sure, nobody says there is *no way* anybody would ever get stronger than old Netero or Meruem. It's just more than likely that it won't happen. Probably just via special hax abilities, but not physical. Or may be both.
> Regarding Netero never being considered a prodigy -  absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. I mean, it was that guy who assessed that as prodigies, that's all. Or do you want to say that Chrollo isn't a prodigy? Or Silva? Or Maha? Or Netero? Or Meruem? Because they weren't assessed by low level Hunter? Really.



No, I don't consider Netero a prodigy because he wasn't a prodigy.

He started his training when he was 46 or so it took him a few years to get to his prime.

If he was a prodigy he would have been able to beat those dojo masters and pupils way before that.

Netero is as powerful as he is due to the amount of time he gave up to training this could be achieved by most people in the manga.






> Again, absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. We don't know one way or another. We only know he wasn't as strong as in his prime. Your belief is hardly proof for anything. He could be top 5, outmatched by a couple of Hunters, he could be top 10, he could have been WSM. We only know for sure that in his prime he was hilariously above anyone but Maha.



I really hate saying things I'm not sure about but I believe it was stated somewhere by Netero himself that even he wasn't the strongest nen user in the world at some point?

I think he said even Knov was stronger than him, although he could have said that with modesty.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 27, 2014)

sadino said:


> My main gripe is that freakish hair along the little boy clothes pulling a Hulk's purple pants...
> 
> After the breast feeding chapter and all the Hisoka going on Togashi could just let Gon naked, just shadow his crotch like he did with Netero's last momments,it would feel less strange than what we got.



The hair growth was to indicate the fact that his body had unnaturally aged itself and thus even his hair had grown to match those years gained.

And as I said before,that was a glimpse at Gon's full potential,although I expect him to get even stronger due to gaining experience and new techniques.

I'd put him in that state on par with pre-nuke Meruem and that was just with his raw Nen aura gained from his artificial aging and his still immature techniques..I am curious as to how much stronger he could become with further training..


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

That was hardly his full potential, more like just a berserk mode.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 27, 2014)

I concede, I don't want to go for another TL;DR
I never really liked to discuss HxH powerlevels anyway, since it's very situational

The bottom line is: the lore may be developed (including the history of the Hunter association, Satan, Dark Continent and so on), but that doesn't mean the powerlevels will explode or even get higher, given the effort Togashi has went through and the total length of Chimera Ant plus the whole representation of Meruem, specifically after he was revived. He clearly isn't just going to shit on all that tension and hype he had built before and Jump isn't pushing him now either, so eh.

Regarding Netero not being a prodigy - I'll say it again: absence of evidence isn't evidence of absence. 
Yes, he was clearly being very modest when he compared himself with Knov.

Another thing I want to tell you: the Zodiacs are really advanced hunters and yet none of them were even as strong as old Netero. Only that Dragon dude was supposedly the next one to Netero in power. So figure. Because Ging was always part of the Zodiacs. Not sure why I didn't bring this point before.
So yeah, there's your evidence.  Could be very well that Ging is hiding his power, but hey - he's already recognized as a top 5 Nen user so he definitely has proven his power before, yet he's not even considered the strongest Zodiac. Yet Netero is above the strongest Zodiac.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 27, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Which is missing the point that Gunners just made. Gon knows that he can be saved and so he can never make the same deal again. Having that sliver of knowledge that he could be saved completely screws up the nen deal. To do be able to achieve that same level of conviction again he would need to make a pact with himself that ensures he can't be saved by Alluka.




He's not going to have that safety net again because either Alluka is going to die or have that nen ability removed from the story.

Togashi created a problem with this character and he needs to address it soon.




random user said:


> That was hardly his full potential, more like just a berserk mode.




That was his full potential:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Ramius said:


> Another thing I want to tell you: the Zodiacs are really advanced hunters and yet none of them were even as strong as old Netero.




They're not even that strong compared to Hisoka when he was sizing them up.

I don't know why people are expecting a jump in power levels for the human characters if they get to the Dark Continent.

They're just going to be fodder if Mereum was the least of what comes out of there.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> That was his full potential:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It wasn't. He sacrificed his potential to gain it, not gained potential.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 27, 2014)

He put all his power he hidden in him to one form, but we don't even know if it showed his true potential.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

Exactly. He just asked for a great power at any cost. As to whether it's his potential we have no clue. His full potential can manifest in a completely different thing all together.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2014)

Reyes said:


> HXH might be doomed again







*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck square enix, I hope this game ends up in production hell, it's wrong but I need my hxh.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

HxH resuming and new Sailor Moon animu starting almost at the same time, and now new DQ announcement. 2014 is the year of Togashi family.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 27, 2014)

So Dwun pretty much represents what Togashi is in real life...


----------



## Ramius (Apr 27, 2014)

Meh, no worries. I'm used to waiting 

Regarding Gon: ye, I believe that too - he didn't live up his full potential. Though given the sacrifice he's done (remember his whole mummified body?), I doubt he'll technically get overall stronger. Just in some aspects alone. We'll probably see him doing more destruction than what he's done as Adult Gon, that's the gist of it.

We'll wait and see.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 27, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> He put all his power he hidden in him to one form, but we don't even know if it showed his true potential.





random user said:


> Exactly. He just asked for a great power at any cost. As to whether it's his potential we have no clue. His full potential can manifest in a completely different thing all together.




Killua mentioned that his form could have only been obtained through decades of endless training.

How much more potential do you guys think Gon had?


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 27, 2014)

Ramius said:


> I concede, I don't want to go for another TL;DR
> I never really liked to discuss HxH powerlevels anyway, since it's very situational
> 
> The bottom line is: the lore may be developed (including the history of the Hunter association, Satan, Dark Continent and so on), but that doesn't mean the powerlevels will explode or even get higher, given the effort Togashi has went through and the total length of Chimera Ant plus the whole representation of Meruem, specifically after he was revived. He clearly isn't just going to shit on all that tension and hype he had built before and Jump isn't pushing him now either, so eh.
> ...



Ahh strong point.

I don't know though it only says that Botobai is the strongest nen user and if elections were decided on ability he'd be the strongest contender.

This doesn't say that he's actually weaker than Netero though or does it?

I agree with you though power levels are situational and discussing opinions on it just seems a bit redundant at this point.


----------



## random user (Apr 27, 2014)

> Killua mentioned that his form could have only been obtained through decades of endless training.
> 
> How much more potential do you guys think Gon had?


That's all the more proof that he only gained great power, not his full potential. You can train all your life and never reach your full potential. That's not a requirement. Gon could have spent his entire life in training, but without correct guidance he'd be 88 and still fodder.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 27, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Ahh strong point.
> 
> I don't know though it only says that Botobai is the strongest nen user and if elections were decided on ability he'd be the strongest contender.
> 
> ...



It doesn't specifically mention that, but I'd assume he'd have taken Netero's place by now, were he really stronger than him. Eh, whatever. It seems unlikely that Netero would be weaker than 2 of his inferiors, that's all I'm trying to say. Or he was originally stronger than them when he picked them, but later on he might have gotten weaker than either. We'll wait and see.
Actually, I was pretty sure the original translation of that passage was "the second closest in name and ability to former chairman" or something along the lines.

Yes, I'm glad we agree on something. IMO Netero's son will show us what was Netero in his "youth" like.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 27, 2014)

Ramius said:


> It doesn't specifically mention that, but I'd assume he'd have taken Netero's place by now, were he really stronger than him. Eh, whatever. It seems unlikely that Netero would be weaker than 2 of his inferiors, that's all I'm trying to say. Or he was originally stronger than them when he picked them, but later on he might have gotten weaker than either. We'll wait and see.
> Actually, I was pretty sure the original translation of that passage was "the second closest in name and ability to former chairman" or something along the lines.
> 
> Yes, I'm glad we agree on something. IMO Netero's son will show us what was Netero in his "youth" like.



Yeah I know what you mean, I'm simply suggesting other possibilities.

And yeah I believe you or someone said it earlier on in the thread and I completely agree.

Beyond is just a way of Togashi possibly introducing prime Netero.

I really do hope at least some characters get stronger I'd love to see some new abilities this upcoming arc.

I guess new characters' abilities would satisfy my thirst either way.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 27, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> He's not going to have that safety net again because either Alluka is going to die or have that nen ability removed from the story.
> 
> Togashi created a problem with this character and he needs to address it soon.



You've lost the original point of discussion.

We were talking about whether Gon could use the transformation again. The answer is no, as long as Gon believes Alluka to be alive. If Gon knows Alluka can no longer save him the answer is still no as the transformation costs him his life from what we saw. The chances of the series ending with Gon dying like that are pretty low.


----------



## sadino (Apr 27, 2014)

If anything Gon is sure to "return to the basics" once again so he never has to rely on that kind of bullshit again.It really doesn't fit him and after reuniting with both Ging and Kite he's bound to go like that.

About the design ,the hair looks cool from a distance but when he closes up and you see both Gon's simpleton face and those kid clothes, it just looks silly,Togahsi should just pull a "naked god of destruction" on us.Not that this is of any importance right now,just a gripe i had with a design we prolly won't see again(at least the circunstances won't ever be the same).

And about Netero power levels,i think you guys are greatly understimating supersonic speed, Togashi "off screened" his and Meruem last skirmish just to leave it to each reader's own imagination,that's how fuck strong both him and Meruem were, that he could only briefly descrbe it.

Atm i only see the zodiacs and other big name nen users as royal guard level at best,that's pretty strong already if you see how many strong hunters were needed to fight Youpi alone.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 27, 2014)

> Gon's simpleton face and those kid clothes, it just looks silly



I think that was kind of the point.

It's not suppose to be a cool design. You are suppose to feel sorry for the guy and there has to be something distorted about it.


----------



## hehey (Apr 27, 2014)

Surprised this dude managed to get married.


----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 27, 2014)

Really? Some you guys don't think we'll ever see this ability from Gon ,an enhancer, again?
It just seems so obvious to me it's almost like Togashi will find a way to make  something similar to the transformation his main power maybe a watered down version like someone said.

Anyways on another note, Adult Gon has 2 left feet :ignoramus


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 27, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Really? Some you guys don't think we'll ever see this ability from Gon ,an enhancer, again?
> It just seems so obvious to me it's almost like Togashi will find a way to make  something similar to the transformation his main power maybe a watered down version like someone said.



It could happen but the chimera arc was specifically based on DB and Gon's transformation was his SSJ. I wouldn't expect the DB elements to keep going.


----------



## random user (Apr 28, 2014)

hehey said:


> Surprised this dude managed to get married.


that's his wife's room


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 28, 2014)

Didn't tlks of divorce appear?


----------



## random user (Apr 28, 2014)

Never heard of it. He better hold on for that piece of ass.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 28, 2014)

Those rumors were ages ago and were just that, rumors, right? 

Anyways, it is a pretty funny and shrewd coincidence that HxH is coming back around the same time the Sailor Moon Reboot is arriving.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 29, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> I'm curious as to why very few people seem to put Kurapika alongside Killua and Gon as far as potential is concerned. We saw he was vastly superior in the Yorkshin arc, which means he won't have needed to make the same power-jump to be able to be at Gon/Killua's current level.
> 
> It's about time he came back into the story. He's been fairly neglected recently - he's been in what, 1 of the last 4 arcs? And none of the last 3. It's about time he gained some development.
> 
> I like to think Chrollo could come back into the picture also.



Leorio is the one who will get a big powerup, he said in the beginning of Greed Island Arc he didnt want to fall behind Gon/Killua. 

He used a finger to launch an attack on Gin(even if it didnt hurt him) imagine if he used his full fist(5 times stronger than that punch) .

I still believe we are getting a timeskip (3-4 year timeskip).


----------



## Infinite Xero (Apr 30, 2014)

So HxH is confirmed to be returning from hiatus? What's this talk about Sailor Moon reboot and HxH return?


----------



## random user (Apr 30, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Leorio is the one who will get a big powerup, he said in the beginning of Greed Island Arc he didnt want to fall behind Gon/Killua.
> 
> He used a finger to launch an attack on Gin(even if it didnt hurt him) imagine if he used his full fist(5 times stronger than that punch) .
> 
> I still believe we are getting a timeskip (3-4 year timeskip).


Timeskip would be nice, though I doubt it. Maybe half a year like before.



Infinite Xero said:


> So HxH is confirmed to be returning from hiatus? What's this talk about Sailor Moon reboot and HxH return?


Sailor Moon reboots and HxH returns. All this summer.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Apr 30, 2014)

return date is 6/2/2014, just a little over a month from now


----------



## Katou (Apr 30, 2014)

seriously? Sailor moon return? . . . Hmm intriguing


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> return date is 6/2/2014, just a little over a month from now



You got a source? That's pretty good if true, sooner than I expected. I assumed he would wait until late June.


Infinite Xero said:


> So HxH is confirmed to be returning from hiatus? What's this talk about Sailor Moon reboot and HxH return?



Guess they're running low on cash.


----------



## random user (Apr 30, 2014)

It's actually returning may 28th. June 2nd is when jump goes on sale in japan, we get it half a week earlier.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 30, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Anyways on another note, Adult Gon has 2 left feet :ignoramus



What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Yonk (Apr 30, 2014)

>Why are people assuming Gon can't use Nen?

I don't get this, either. It's not possible, because:

1) If the most powerful Nen Exorcist on the planet (Alluka) can't get Gon's nen back, then nobody can, ever. If Gon never gets his nen back, it's the end of the manga. Something I COULD see Togashi doing is having Gon lose his HATSU, as in the ability to use Jajanken, which will force him to come up with something else. Given how much he relies on it, that would be a worthy "price" for Gon to pay, in my opinion, for what he gained against Pitou. But even now, Gon would still be able to use the basics like Ren, Gyo, Shu, etc.. He would have to be left with SOME ability, and I know that because:

2) There's no way in HELL that Killua would have left Gon's side if Gon were completely defenseless, even if it were temporary state. Recall how he made himself "protect" Gon when he was forced into zetsu by Knuckle's Toriaten. This would be the same. Yes, he is with Ging now, and Ging is probably in the top-five Nen users, but Killua isn't the type to trust anyone else to protect Gon. Regardless of the shit Gon put him through, there is no way that he'd turn around and walk away unless he knew for a fact that "Gon can take care of himself".


>so maybe it's time for Kurapika to return? Or even all 4 of the main characters? It'll be awesome to see Kurapika take out another PT member. 

I'm fapping at the speed of light imagining Kurapika and Killua teaming up to fight the Ryodan. Killua's Narukami would be hax as fuck when in combination with an ability that is slower but packs a bigger punch. Given that it was able to temporarily paralyze Yupi, it could probably do the same to any human being. As soon as that happens, Kurapika wraps them up with Chain Jail... and it's goodnight. 


>Power Levels

This isn't the right manga for that. Nen is OMNIPOTENT if you know how to use it (like Alluka). Given a hilariously specific condition and pledge (say, a Manipulation ability where the opponent's own Nen destroys their body, only activating if they get fresh blood directly from the user's Hepatic Portal Vein on their left hand, after which the user also dies, and that only works on one person on the planet and only on a Tuesday night with a full moon) a total scrub could take out Meruem. You can't tell me that it couldn't after seeing the precedent set by Kurapika defeating Uvogin with only a relatively strict condition, and Gon destroying Pitou with a very strict condition, despite the difference in base strength between them.  


~ Yonk


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2014)

Awesome. Sooner then expected, i was thinking middle of june or end just to be safe.

Also, maybe Togashi only came back because his wife was doing Sailor moon again, so he agreed to her terms?


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 30, 2014)

> Given a hilariously specific condition and pledge (say, a Manipulation ability where the opponent's own Nen destroys their body, only activating if they get fresh blood directly from the user's Hepatic Portal Vein on their left hand, after which the user also dies, and that only works on one person on the planet and only on a Tuesday night with a full moon) a total scrub could take out Meruem.



The conditions are a showing of conviction though right? You can't just spam them and they have to be genuine emotionally for them to truly work.

So if the scrub could build up strong enough emotions within himself towards Mereum it could work but that's not something that is easy to do. What Gon did with his transformation is probably not something everyone can do. He is unique in the emotional conviction he can obtain, as is Kurapika who has a unique past guiding him.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 30, 2014)

Yep and I honestly find the scenario where someone hates Mureum that much arises to be unlikely. Mureum is actually pretty generous and admirable, not at first but his incredible intelligence and growth have allowed him to grasp a lot of good traits of humanity. Plus he's so invincible that whatever he does destroy is going to stay that way.


----------



## sadino (May 1, 2014)

Sorry but a "scrub" could stack a shitton of conditions,it wouldn't do more than Hyakushiki Zero,that's Netero's final attack for a reason(it also has a severe condition).

A scrub nen user would just shit his pans and be pralyzed after feeling Meruem's aura if he showed any malice towards the human.

Knov was a pretty awesome hunter and look what happened to him.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 1, 2014)

That's because Knov is a coward. Look at his Hatsu, it suits him. On the other hand you have Gon and Killua and everyone else fighting on.


----------



## sadino (May 1, 2014)

Goova said:


> That's because Knov is a coward. Look at his Hatsu, it suits him. On the other hand you have Gon and Killua and everyone else fighting on.



All members from the strike team are elite hunters if you consider how weak most hunters are.

And Knov being a coward is just a shallow statement, the guy  infiltrated the palace all alone and was probably in zetsu,totally unguarded to Pouf's aura..


----------



## Katou (May 1, 2014)

Knov isn't a coward . .he was just overwhelmed


----------



## random user (May 1, 2014)

Nah, Knov is definitely not a coward. Royal guard chimera ants were so beyond anything any hunter ever dealt with that it's no surprise some were just mentally not prepared. Not all hunters are commandos.
He went alone in the palace like a man and after that still came back to help despite his tremendous fear, that's what matters. He didn't just ran away.


----------



## Katou (May 1, 2014)

Exactly. . 

Entering the Battle field while Traumatized is quite bold actually


----------



## Danchou (May 1, 2014)

Finally got round to posting about HxH's return.

I'm really hyped for the Outside World. 

I've been waiting for years.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 2, 2014)

Gon losing his nen?

I'm pretty sure he was using it to climb that world's tree or something


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 2, 2014)

Indignant Guile said:


> Gon losing his nen?
> 
> I'm pretty sure he was using it to climb that world's tree or something



That's what I got from it. 



While it doesn't outright show him going through the motions for it, I'm pretty sure here he used the Nen Jump he learned from Tsezguerra.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 2, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Exactly. .
> 
> Entering the Battle field while Traumatized is quite bold actually



Knov ended up Bold.



random user said:


> Timeskip would be nice, though I doubt it. Maybe half a year like before.



an Omake which got released,
an Omake which got released,

For the looks of it, it will be around 3 years timeskip, how long was Alluka trapped in her room?

Also does anyone see any Ryodan Member turning good/joining the Nakama?


----------



## random user (May 2, 2014)

Nothing there indicates a 3 year timeskip, or any. It can be just several months.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 2, 2014)

Im also basing of what Kalluto said in the Chimera Ant Arc, he wants to get stronger in order to get Killua back, its teasing us a probable Kalluto vs Killua battle.


----------



## random user (May 2, 2014)

In HxH people get 5x times stronger in days, 3 years timeskip is such an overkill it might as well be a whole new manga. Besides, Togashi doesn't just drop timeskips out of nowhere, if time passes we spend it with someone. I don't see this arc spanning across several years.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 2, 2014)

I can see a year going by, but not written on panel. More like we see a chapter or two worth of images where it shows you Killua/Gon in them seperately, in different places, doing different things that spans a year or something.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 3, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Knov isn't a coward . .he was just overwhelmed



Fucker was looking down on them from fleeing from a much stronger opponent then he gets a small taste of the opponent's power from a much longer distance and his hair falls out, seems pretty fucking cowardice to me 



Goova said:


> I can see a year going by, but not written on panel. More like we see a chapter or two worth of images where it shows you Killua/Gon in them seperately, in different places, doing different things that spans a year or something.



That'd be pretty interesting, though given how the last chapter ends The Dark Continent arc might focus primarily on Ging as the main focus of stopping Beyond Netero.

I just wanna see some more of the spiders though, I wanna actually see a battle of wits between Chrollo and Kurapika we never really got that in the Yorknew arc.


----------



## blueblip (May 3, 2014)

random user said:


> In HxH people get 5x times stronger in days, 3 years timeskip is such an overkill it might as well be a whole new manga. Besides, Togashi doesn't just drop timeskips out of nowhere, if time passes we spend it with someone. I don't see this arc spanning across several years.


We've only seen Gon and Killua get that strong that fast for three very specific reasons: 

1. They're prodigiously talented.

2. They had a top notch trainer in Biscuit.

3. They've gone from having zero nen abilities to finally becoming competent with nen.

The last point is key. Gon and Killua had a fuckton of room to grow since they had nothing to start with in the first place. However, from now onwards, they're growth will slow down considerably since they've only just learnt all the basics and can only improve by honing their acquired skills.

It's a bit like saying a country like Somalia showed 9% growth in a year while the US only showed 2% growth. Sure, the percentages make it sound like Somalia is better off economically, but you then realise that Somalia's starting point was so much lower than the US's that the US's 2% increase is likely ten times greater in absolute numbers than Somalia's numbers.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 3, 2014)

Gon needs to replace the booty shorts.

So a 3 year time skip would be great, cause then he can buy him some dame pants or something.


----------



## random user (May 3, 2014)

They should all take notes from emo Kurapika on how to dress.


----------



## SAFFF (May 3, 2014)

The shorts are never leaving, they're his trademark just like his boots.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 3, 2014)

Goova said:


> I can see a year going by, but not written on panel. More like we see a chapter or two worth of images where it shows you Killua/Gon in them seperately, in different places, doing different things that spans a year or something.





perucho1990 said:


> Im also basing of what Kalluto said in the Chimera Ant Arc, he wants to get stronger in order to get Killua back, its teasing us a probable Kalluto vs Killua battle.



I thought he was referring to Alluka. Which is weird considering that we see Alluka as being locked up in the mansion (though I just guessed Kalluto was unaware of it for whatever reason)


----------



## LordPerucho (May 3, 2014)

random user said:


> They should all take notes from emo Kurapika on how to dress.



Emo? I didnt know he reached Sasukes level lol..



Safellizer said:


> The shorts are never leaving, they're his trademark just like his boots.



Gon is getting new clothes(green pants instead of shorts), every Mainstream MC has gotten new clothes after a timeskip.



Tom Servo said:


> I thought he was referring to Alluka. Which is weird considering that we see Alluka as being locked up in the mansion (though I just guessed Kalluto was unaware of it for whatever reason)



Kalluto spends more of his time with his mom and Illumi.


----------



## random user (May 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eF6uuXSC5OQ[/YOUTUBE]

HxH needs a normal game already


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Gon is getting new clothes(green pants instead of shorts), every Mainstream MC has gotten new clothes after a timeskip.
> 
> .



If there even is a time-skip.


----------



## Katou (May 5, 2014)

Gon in Pants? Unacceptable ! 

NGL arc was an Exception


----------



## Justice (May 5, 2014)

I can't wait for my boy Kurapika to come back! 

Hopefully.


----------



## Katou (May 5, 2014)

Ahh~ Kurapika. .i missed that guy 

Hopefully he'll bring some _Justice_ once again


----------



## random user (May 5, 2014)

Kurapika is stone cold now.


----------



## Katou (May 5, 2014)

When will ever Hanzo appear


----------



## random user (May 5, 2014)

He was on the voting


----------



## Katou (May 5, 2014)

The Popularity Poll?


----------



## random user (May 5, 2014)

Chairman voting


----------



## Katou (May 5, 2014)

Oh right. . totally forgot about that . . 

and like how Hisoka wrote nothing


----------



## Louis-954 (May 5, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Oh right. . totally forgot about that . .
> 
> and like how Hisoka wrote nothing


He was also there to support Gon while he was in the hospital recovering from his fight with Pitou.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 5, 2014)

he was also there when gon met ging


----------



## Ice Cream (May 5, 2014)

random user said:


> Kurapika is stone cold now.





*Spoiler*: __ 








He looks like he needs his friends now more than ever. 

Why doesn't he answer their calls?


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2014)

random user said:


> [YOUTUBE]eF6uuXSC5OQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> HxH needs a normal game already



Yeah I don't know why no one tries to make a good HxH console game. I think a quality action adventure or fighting game on a console would sell good if marketed right.


Louis-954 said:


> He was also there to support Gon while he was in the hospital recovering from his fight with Pitou.



Yeah gorilla man from GI was there too. We kinda need to see Hanzo's hatsu already, I mean who would have thought when Nen was first introduced we'd see Leorio's before Hanzo's?


----------



## Shozan (May 5, 2014)

You can read about Hanzo at his spin-off series. One Punch Man


----------



## sadino (May 5, 2014)

Thay should just do a really badass RPG,the entire nen system begs for it.

Or a really convoluted combat system action/adventure.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 5, 2014)

random user said:


> Chairman voting




The fodders that were owned by Gon and Killua toward the end of GI Arc were even there and also Goreinu, Tzeguerra, Kurapikas nen master, 








random user said:


> Kurapika is stone cold now.



He is new Sasuke.

And I wouldnt be surprised if Hisoka and Illumi end up as current Orochimaru and Itachi.



Safellizer said:


> If there even is a time-skip.



There were several hints there is a high chance we are gonna see a Timeskip, starting with what Tzeguerra said in GI Arc when he said he needed to go back to the basics again. We might see him again in the Dark Continent, then you have Alluka wanting to spend some time with Killua.


----------



## OS (May 5, 2014)

Did Togashi just not give a darn at the beginning of the chimera ant arc? I am just starting this series and this is just wow.


----------



## random user (May 5, 2014)

The way I see an HxH game is an RPG with real time battle system. Of course if there ever gonna be an actual game, it's gonna be just a usual brawler.



OS said:


> Did Togashi just not give a darn at the beginning of the chimera ant arc? I am just starting this series and this is just wow.


What do you mean?


----------



## Justice (May 5, 2014)

random user said:


> The way I see an HxH game is an RPG with real time battle system. Of course if there ever gonna be an actual game, it's gonna be just a usual brawler.
> 
> 
> What do you mean?



He probably means the art.


----------



## random user (May 5, 2014)

Lol, another wayward soul discovers the way of Togashi 

Compared to how CA arc ended, the beginning was nothing out of the ordinary. I don't believe the beginning even had any of his legendary full scribble chapters, just some unfinished draft panels.


----------



## hehey (May 5, 2014)

Shounen jump Editors seem to have completely given up by the end of Greed Island hence Togashi's scribbles.


----------



## hehey (May 5, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> There were several hints there is a high chance we are gonna see a Timeskip, starting with what Tzeguerra said in GI Arc when he said he needed to go back to the basics again.* We might see him again in the Dark Continen*t, then you have Alluka wanting to spend some time with Killua.



Hope not.... a character like Tzeguerra showing up again in this arc probably mean Togashi is going to use him as death fodder.

....you know it to be true...


----------



## random user (May 5, 2014)

There are actually several inklings that a lot of people might die in this arc. This is the first Hunters based arc, and we've seen all the previous ones on that voting for a reason. There might come a time where all the friendly Hunters will find themselves in a last great stand against something.

And, well, you know how these things end.


----------



## Kanki (May 5, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me if Kurapika comes back and takes out another member of the Troupe (Franklin is expendable). Hope so, anyway.

I just want Chrollo back!


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2014)

OS said:


> Did Togashi just not give a darn at the beginning of the chimera ant arc? I am just starting this series and this is just wow.


----------



## OS (May 5, 2014)

It's a shame too because it's a fun series. I know the dude gets sick but if you're just gonna half ass it might as well cancel it and not give false hope.


----------



## OS (May 5, 2014)

I've also seen anime clips from the 2011 version and it does it justice in certain scenes.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 6, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> The fodders that were owned by Gon and Killua toward the end of GI Arc were even there and also Goreinu, Tzeguerra, Kurapikas nen master,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HunterXHunter was first, guess what most of Naruto early arcs template was? If anything does Naruto characters are like the HXH characters not the other way around.


----------



## Blunt (May 6, 2014)

the only sicknesses togashi suffers from are debilitating bouts of being a complete piece of shit


----------



## Infinite Xero (May 6, 2014)

I've never understood why Togashi's art was so bad. Why didn't he just have someone else draw for him if all he could produce was scribbles? Jump should feel embarrassed for publishing some of those chapters.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 6, 2014)

Infinite Xero said:


> I've never understood why Togashi's art was so bad. Why didn't he just have someone else draw for him if all he could produce was scribbles? Jump should feel embarrassed for publishing some of those chapters.



Yeah but would you rather have shitty art or six months between each chapter? Chim king probably wouldn't have been fully born by now if he detailed every chapter. 

Now this is taking into consideration, that some of those poorly drawn chapters were done when he was trying to power thru the illness.



> Did Togashi just not give a darn at the beginning of the chimera ant arc? I am just starting this series and this is just wow.



Bad art and head-scratching arc?  Yeah.  I thought the Ryodan section of the Chimera arc was great but everything else in the arc felt....lacking, even the Hunter Leader (forgot his name).


----------



## OS (May 6, 2014)

He doesn't do it alone though. He has assistants. He's not like Muira or Inoue who's art style is extremely hard to copy.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 6, 2014)

togashi has no assistants


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

OS said:


> It's a shame too because it's a fun series. I know the dude gets sick but if you're just gonna half ass it might as well cancel it and not give false hope.





Infinite Xero said:


> I've never understood why Togashi's art was so bad. Why didn't he just have someone else draw for him if all he could produce was scribbles? Jump should feel embarrassed for publishing some of those chapters.





OS said:


> He doesn't do it alone though. He has assistants. He's not like Muira or Inoue who's art style is extremely hard to copy.


*1.* He works alone without assistants, which is a daunting task. His art is not "bad" it's just often unfinished, a first draft - this is how a manga looks from any mangaka before he and his assistants start to clean it up. He has no time to complete it, otherwise even without hiatuses we'd get 1 chapter a year.

*2.* Art doesn't fucking matter. In HxH the art was never a selling point, it's just a mean to tell the story, purely utilitarian. Seeing how this is one of the best selling manga even despite hiatuses and unfinished art, majority understands that and has no problem with it.

*3.* In volume editions he completed a lot of unfinished art.


----------



## Katou (May 6, 2014)

He does Solo act


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 6, 2014)

relevant


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Yeah, his biography is legendary now. Shows a great insight on the industry.

Also he can't go long without comparing stuff to RPG


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 6, 2014)

three weeks


----------



## Max Thunder (May 6, 2014)

Hunter x Hunter game would have to be an RPG, Togashi himself would probably have some influence in the direction it'd take!

Also, who do you guys see being this arc's main villain? I mean, it's obvious Gyro was set up to be a main villain but could there be anyone else?

I don't know why but Beyond Netero gives me a villainy vibe.
I think we might see him putting his research or reasons for exploring the DC as a top priority which could set him against our main heroes for some reason...
It's just something I've thought about, he seems like he'd be someone who's a little too ambitious in my opinion.


----------



## OS (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> *1.* *He works alone without assistants, which is a daunting task.* His art is not "bad" it's just often unfinished, a first draft - this is how a manga looks from any mangaka *before he and his assistants start to clean it up.* He has no time to complete it, otherwise even without hiatuses we'd get 1 chapter a year.



what? 







Also, he's an idiot for doing this to himself if that's what i gather. Unless you mean he does the drafting alone.


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Hunter x Hunter game would have to be an RPG, Togashi himself would probably have some influence in the direction it'd take!
> 
> Also, who do you guys see being this arc's main villain? I mean, it's obvious Gyro was set up to be a main villain but could there be anyone else?
> 
> ...


It's gonna be hard to top Meruem and Royal Guards. I doubt Gyro or Beyond will be anything but just schemers in the grand scenario. Seeing how we're going to a whole new world, there's gotta be someone of incredible power and menace. There were theories of nen deities, ancient hunters etc. There are so many possibilities here, which I really like.

I'd imagine there's gotta be some authority on the dark continent, someone who runs whatever establishment there is.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> It's gonna be hard to top Meruem and Royal Guards. I doubt Gyro or Beyond will be anything but just schemers in the grand scenario. Seeing how we're going to a whole new world, there's gotta be someone of incredible power and menace. There were theories of nen deities, ancient hunters etc. There are so many possibilities here, which I really like.
> 
> I'd imagine there's gotta be some authority on the dark continent, someone who runs whatever establishment there is.




Well considering that the Dark Continent is whole continent I wonder how many Governments there'd really be. 

So yeah, that's why I don't think Gyro will be a major threat.

The zodiacs said that ancient documents claimed that every time it was visited some catastrophe would be bestowed upon the world or something like that so there has to be something REALLY BIG going on there.

I mean with World Trees ripping through the atmosphere and ect could it be that this arc could actually involve extraterrestrials? People that are literally from the ''outside''?

There's so much fucking potential man this new arc couldn't come any sooner!


----------



## random user (May 6, 2014)

Also, wasn't it mentioned that Chimera Ants originated from Dark Continent?
I can imagine a reveal that someone took control of an entire army of them.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 6, 2014)

random user said:


> Also, wasn't it mentioned that Chimera Ants originated from Dark Continent?
> I can imagine a reveal that someone took control of an entire army of them.



Not only the ants but humans themselves as well I believe.

I think Ging said that.


----------



## Selva (May 7, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> three weeks


IT'S GETTING CLOSER!


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Not only the ants but humans themselves as well I believe.
> 
> I think Ging said that.


He did? Don't remember that.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 7, 2014)

no IIRC ging said there were a bunch of chosen ones permitted to the dark continent


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I recall
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Max Thunder (May 7, 2014)

I shoulda just re-read that part 

Makes me question where those people may still be there or not.


----------



## sadino (May 7, 2014)

Still doesn't make me think anything will top the King power wise.

The terrifying thing about the ants was their ability to steal everything from all other species so Meruem had that ability naturally,without having to reproduce at all,just think on how broken he would become with a power boost from eating Pitou's Aura and getting Tephiscora and Doctor Blythe.

Closest we have to that is Chrollo but his ability has restrictons and he's just human,base stats just don't compare.

Point is, someone went to the Dark Continent and triigered this Chimaera Ant Catastrophe,just like "the law" warned.SO maybe we'll get answers to how the Ant Queen had human dna and that can be a hook for new villains,maybe.


----------



## random user (May 7, 2014)

Ants are a small part of Dark Continent's ecosystem. Just because they were a huge threat to mankind doesn't mean they are the biggest threat overall. There are probably creatures that would eat Meruem for breakfast there. That's why it's forbidden to go there and catastrophe comes anytime one does.


----------



## Narutossss (May 7, 2014)

random user said:


> Ants are a small part of Dark Continent's ecosystem. Just because they were a huge threat to mankind doesn't mean they are the biggest threat overall. There are probably creatures that would eat Meruem for breakfast there. That's why it's forbidden to go there and catastrophe comes anytime one does.



pretty much this, some of the creatures on that spread are bigger than some continents lol


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 7, 2014)

I figure a random weak human sailed onto the dark continent, got killed, then chimera ants brought pieces back to the queen. Using the human dna they found, they eventually conceived that human-ant queen through their process, then the ant queen fled the dark continent for safety and ended up in the safest place ever.


----------



## sadino (May 7, 2014)

random user said:


> Ants are a small part of Dark Continent's ecosystem. Just because they were a huge threat to mankind doesn't mean they are the biggest threat overall. There are probably creatures that would eat Meruem for breakfast there. That's why it's forbidden to go there and catastrophe comes anytime one does.



You missed the Toriko thread.

The ants aren't that dangerous as Kite explained,but getting human DNA is simply catastrophic cause they could steal the ability to use nen.

Unless those creatures can naturally use Nen i don't see them being that dangerous.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 8, 2014)

OS said:


> what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U say hes an idiot but his volume sales say othewise.


random user said:


> Also, wasn't it mentioned that Chimera Ants originated from Dark Continent?
> I can imagine a reveal that someone took control of an entire army of them.



Yes but not the queen. Shes not a natural chimera ant queen as she is twenty times larger than a normal queen and was intelligent and had the body structure of a human despite never even seeing a human before. Im actually starting to think the final villian will be whoever created/unleashed the queen and not gyro. 





random user said:


> Ants are a small part of Dark Continent's ecosystem. Just because they were a huge threat to mankind doesn't mean they are the biggest threat overall. There are probably creatures that would eat Meruem for breakfast there. That's why it's forbidden to go there and catastrophe comes anytime one does.



Theres almost no chance anything in the dark continent is stronger than meruem. He wasnt even a normal chimera ant to begin with. Im sure the chimera ants of the dark continent are just that, ants. Judging from the picture there might be sone crazy stuff there like giants, dinosaurs, dragons etc. But no sapient animals that are stronger than meruem, that would just be ridiculous.


----------



## blueblip (May 8, 2014)

^Agreed.

Meurem was an anomaly even by Chimera ant standards. Heck, even the fodder ants like Welfin, Peggy, and the koala and spider ants were anomalies! The only true Chimera ant we saw during the entire arc was the Queen and the few that Pockle killed, and they were no threat what-so-ever to anyone with a even a basic grasp of nen. The Queen was almost dead when she washed up on the shore of the NGL.

If anything, this shows that while there might be some crazy powerful monsters in the Dark Continent, the fact that the Queen herself was surprised at the kind of offspring she could produce through eating normal humans shows that nen users are just as rare, if not rarer, over there than in the HxH human populated world.

When you total everything up, things just don't add up the way we're told they do. I'm betting there's something else about the Dark Continent, some dirty secret, that the world governments are trying to cover up and are using the dangers it presents as cover to deter people from going there.


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

Lol, there's almost no chance there isn't anything stronger that Meruem.
How is he not a normal ant, he was born through a natural process without any interventions. He was not an anomaly, was a just a king. If eating several humans was enough to born a king like that, imagine what eating humans and countless magical beasts with powers and nen beyond anything we've even seen would be like. Although reusing same method to give us a new villain would be cheap.

And how do we know what those dinosaurs, giants and dragons could do or how sapient they are, maybe they can absorb powers and abilities, or absolutely anything. Maybe they had an evolution too. Maybe they by default are stronger than Meruem. A nuke was enough to basically kill him, maybe those dragons can breath fire 10 times more powerful than any nuke. Maybe those giants are like God Warriors from Nausicaa.
A. We know nothing so far.
B. Possibilities are countless.

Assuming that ants are hypothetically the strongest living form on the Dark Continent after just eating something is ridiculous. Once again, don't judge ants in comparison to humans. Humans are not the strongest form of life as was already mentioned in the manga.


----------



## sadino (May 8, 2014)

All the named chimaera ants we've saw were anomalies cause they had human DNA.It's simple as that.I guess you forgot the part that Meruem was the culmination of every single species in the planet.And we 've all seem how godlike he was during his rebirth,he was just roflstomping everyone he met.Knuckle may not compare to the top nen users but he definetly is no slouch,still he was utterly dominated with no chance to do anything at all.

Nen is the greatest power in the series and guess which species has them?Going by average, humans kinda suck yeah,but they can make miniature roses and their elites(nen users) are freakishly powerfull.

But as far as humans(and hey,the series is about them) go,i doubt more than a handfull will be on Netero's level or stronger.


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

They were not anomalies 
Eating stuff and accumulating traces is what that species do. It doesn't matter who they eat. They may have eaten humans for thousand of years out there. Queen already had human DNA in her.
And Meruem is the king, all the best stuff goes into him. If there was another queen around, and she ate the exactly same stuff as this one, there would be the exact same result, another king as powerful as Meruem. And if she ate even more powerful humans with nen and even more powerful magic beast, that king would be even more powerful. And culmination of every single species on the planet was just a metaphor.

It's completely irrelevant who Meruem stomped among humans, the point is there can be men and life forms in general thousand times stronger than humans or anything they created.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 8, 2014)

Why is it impossible? We're talking about fiction here, it's literally as easy as drawing someone new and giving a one line explanation to introduce someone leagues above anything that Meruem has shown.

And taking into account the natural progression of an action shounen, I'd say the chances are high.

I think the Dark Continent arc will give us some insight into the past of the Hunter verse and I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 8, 2014)

I must've missed something, i thought gyro died to chimera ants?


----------



## Max Thunder (May 8, 2014)

Nah, Gyro got eaten up but when he was reborn as an ant, due to his strong will and evil within, he retained all his past memories where he was King and therefore wasn't subject to her demands so he defected from the Queen  and went to the Dark Continent to build a new empire.


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Why is it impossible? We're talking about fiction here, it's literally as easy as drawing someone new and giving a one line explanation to introduce someone leagues above anything that Meruem has shown.
> 
> And taking into account the natural progression of an action shounen, I'd say the chances are high.


I didn't want to resort to fourth wall arguments, but yes, there's that as well


----------



## sadino (May 8, 2014)

random user said:


> They were not anomalies
> Eating stuff and accumulating traces is what that species do. It doesn't matter who they eat. They may have eaten humans for thousand of years out there. Queen already had human DNA in her.
> And Meruem is the king, all the best stuff goes into him. If there was another queen around, and she ate the exactly same stuff as this one, there would be the exact same result, another king as powerful as Meruem. And if she ate even more powerful humans with nen and even more powerful magic beast, that king would be even more powerful. And culmination of every single species on the planet was just a metaphor.
> 
> It's completely irrelevant who Meruem stomped among humans, the point is there can be men and life forms in general thousand times stronger than humans or anything they created.



You should really reread the chapter where Kite explain about the damn ants.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 8, 2014)

random user said:


> They were not anomalies
> Eating stuff and accumulating traces is what that species do. It doesn't matter who they eat. They may have eaten humans for thousand of years out there. Queen already had human DNA in her.
> And Meruem is the king, all the best stuff goes into him. If there was another queen around, and she ate the exactly same stuff as this one, there would be the exact same result, another king as powerful as Meruem. And if she ate even more powerful humans with nen and even more powerful magic beast, that king would be even more powerful. And culmination of every single species on the planet was just a metaphor.
> 
> It's completely irrelevant who Meruem stomped among humans, the point is there can be men and life forms in general thousand times stronger than humans or anything they created.



No there wont be. No one will ever be stronger than Meruem he was literally a god of nen. Nothing would have been able to stop him if it wasnt for the rose poison and komugi. Togashi is not Toriyama and this isnt dbz. He doesnt need ppl to be stronger than meruem to keep the story exciting. The fact that adult gon was on par with pre nuke meruem is proof enoug they will at least be as strong as him but stronger than that or post nuke meruem it would be ridiculous. Its as i said before, the queen was unique because she was the only ant wit human dna to ever land and reproduce in the human world. In the dark continent te chimera ants are just that, ants. They arent eating anything but other small animals or weak prey and they definitely arent gonna be eating any sapient species in the dark continent and making new meruem like kings. Thats already been done before and Togashi is not gonna reuse old plot points in the series.


----------



## random user (May 8, 2014)

sadino said:


> You should really reread the chapter where Kite explain about the damn ants.





tupadre97 said:


> No there wont be. No one will ever be stronger than Meruem he was literally a god of nen.


----------



## Meridian (May 8, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> pretty much this, some of the creatures on that spread are bigger than some continents lol



Are you fucking serious?  Please just stop.


----------



## Akainu (May 8, 2014)

It's actually coming back? Herpes X Herpes.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 8, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> No there wont be. No one will ever be stronger than Meruem he was literally a god of nen. Nothing would have been able to stop him if it wasnt for the rose poison and komugi. Togashi is not Toriyama and this isnt dbz. He doesnt need ppl to be stronger than meruem to keep the story exciting. The fact that adult gon was on par with pre nuke meruem is proof enoug they will at least be as strong as him but stronger than that or post nuke meruem it would be ridiculous. Its as i said before, the queen was unique because she was the only ant wit human dna to ever land and reproduce in the human world. In the dark continent te chimera ants are just that, ants. They arent eating anything but other small animals or weak prey and they definitely arent gonna be eating any sapient species in the dark continent and making new meruem like kings. Thats already been done before and Togashi is not gonna reuse old plot points in the series.




It was implied that National Military could end post nuke Meruem.
They only nuke him straight away because of all the collateral damage as well as the high number of people that'd die as a result.

I wonder how much of a world threat Meruem actually was... I mean come on there was literally less than 10 hunters involved including like 5 rookies...

None of the Zodiac 12, supposedly the top nen users, got involved.

The Dark Continent on the other hand is so dangerous that it's strictly prohibited, so much so that Beyond Netero was made a target by the government for simply going there.

Yet, you're telling me there's nothing there more powerful than Meruem? 

I'm seriously trying to understand why people think Meruem is the pinnacle of strength...

He wasn't special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If the ants came back and they ate Netero, Ging and Chrollo and all their DNA and nen fused into a new King, that King would already be stronger than Meruem.

Meruem was only a combination of fodder.

That's what me and (I believe) Random User are trying to say, we're saying that even according to in-verse rules and under the same conditions with a few altered details a more powerful being could emerge! This fact alone means that Meruem isn't the best possible combination for the strongest possible being!!!

We're not saying that this will happen again by the way, this example is just to make you understand that Meruem isn't the pinnacle of strength and he's definitely not a ''God of nen'' like you put it.

Dark Continent being an unknown/uncharted territory is blatantly a plot device for new and completely unfathomable things being introduced to the manga.

P.S ya'll really need to stop saying: ''Togashi is not Toryiama/Kishimoto/Oda/Whoeverthefuckusuke he doesn't need higher power levels ect''. 

Nobody here is saying Togashi isn't Togashi 

But saying he doesn't need to increase power levels to keep the story exciting is idiotic, the same reasoning could be applied to literally every author of fiction in existence, it's just an ignorant argument.


----------



## sadino (May 8, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> It was implied that National Military could end post nuke Meruem.
> They only nuke him straight away because of all the collateral damage as well as the high number of people that'd die as a result.



"They just could Nuke the shit out of it" can be also said about de Dark Continent.That's just  silly reasoning.And i still doubt they could,instantaneous kilometer wide EN with spiritual message incrased aura AND transformation.The first bomb only caught Meruem cause Netero was super shady,brought him to the right place, tricked him psychologically with all the name stuff.Eating his Royal Guard covered most if not all of his weaknesses. 



Max Thunder said:


> I wonder how much of a world threat Meruem actually was... I mean come on there was literally less than 10 hunters involved including like 5 rookies...


That's just silly from you,both Knuckle and Shoot were miles ahead the average shitty nen user(like the ones at the tower,the ones Hisoka slaughtered during the election,the ones Ryodan killed during yorknew,etc)



Max Thunder said:


> None of the Zodiac 12, supposedly the top nen users, got involved.



Oh yeah,there was just some silly guy named Netero,the freaking chairman of all hunters.



Max Thunder said:


> The Dark Continent on the other hand is so dangerous that it's strictly prohibited, so much so that Beyond Netero was made a target by the government for simply going there.


We don't know why it's dangerous at all,since this is Togashi that may even end being a red herring,we don't even know if the legends have accounted nen users cause it seem that it was only recently(kinda like 200~300 years) that nen started to spread.



Max Thunder said:


> Yet, you're telling me there's nothing there more powerful than Meruem?
> 
> I'm seriously trying to understand why people think Meruem is the pinnacle of strength...
> 
> ...



You're giving those 3 too much valor and understimating the ants too much.The 3 royal guards had an insane amount of aura reserve and Meruem actually had even more,combine with their natural sturdiness(a basic nen attack can kill any human if unprotected,shitty soldier ants could tank hits from nen users).Add the 4 together with their hatsus.Pre nuke Meruem ate everything Netero could dish out and was slightly injured.After the revival Meruem was way stronger.



Max Thunder said:


> That's what me and (I believe) Random User are trying to say, we're saying that even according to in-verse rules and under the same conditions with a few altered details a more powerful being could emerge! This fact alone means that Meruem isn't the best possible combination for the strongest possible being!!!
> 
> We're not saying that this will happen again by the way, this example is just to make you understand that Meruem isn't the pinnacle of strength and he's definitely not a ''God of nen'' like you put it.
> 
> ...



Assuming power levels will just increase without a good reason is just as ignorant then.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 8, 2014)

sadino said:


> "They just could Nuke the shit out of it" can be also said about de Dark Continent.That's just  silly reasoning.And i still doubt they could,instantaneous kilometer wide EN with spiritual message incrased aura AND transformation.The first bomb only caught Meruem cause Netero was super shady,brought him to the right place, tricked him psychologically with all the name stuff.Eating his Royal Guard covered most if not all of his weaknesses.



No it couldn't.
Not until the manga explicitly states so.
Like it did with Meruem. 
It doesn't matter what you ''doubt'' Knuckle suggested in the manga that Post Nuke Meruem could be killed with National Military force.




> That's just silly from you,both Knuckle and Shoot were miles ahead the average shitty nen user(like the ones at the tower,the ones Hisoka slaughtered during the election,the ones Ryodan killed during yorknew,etc).



That's just silly from you Knuckle and Shoot are mere students, mere subordinates of two other hunters stronger than them.

If the ants were a huge threat they'd be give the same announcement that Beyond got given for the committee.




> Oh yeah,there was just some silly guy named Netero,the freaking chairman of all hunters.



This doesn't elaborate on what I said whatsoever... 
Why did they send Knuckle and Shoot and not any Zodiac



> We don't know why it's dangerous at all,since this is Togashi that may even end being a red herring,we don't even know if the legends have accounted nen users cause it seem that it was only recently(kinda like 200~300 years) that nen started to spread.



This is fallacious as fuck, we don't know why it's dangerous, but we know it still is.
This was my point all along, it's a plot device for new things to be introduced and potentially things far more dangerous than Meruem.

Here we go with the this is Togashi talk again. Are you a Togashi expert? How could you know? Do you know things we don't? Are you his assistant? His lover?



> You're giving those 3 too much valor and understimating the ants too much.The 3 royal guards had an insane amount of aura reserve and Meruem actually had even more,combine with their natural sturdiness(a basic nen attack can kill any human if unprotected,shitty soldier ants could tank hits from nen users).Add the 4 together with their hatsus.Pre nuke Meruem ate everything Netero could dish out and was slightly injured.After the revival Meruem was way stronger.



You didn't even reply to what I said you're just listing reasons why Meruem was strong here.

This doesn't even deserve an elaborated reply.





> Assuming power levels will just increase without a good reason is just as ignorant then.



We do have good reasons though...
We saw Gon's power increase by a substantial amount in 1 chapter
This is something that could happen to any other character.
Adult Gon's power equals Gon's power if he was to train for all those years.
Adult Gon = Meruem

The ones who don't have a good reason are the ones claiming they won't increase because ''This is Togashi''.


----------



## ZE (May 8, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Togashi is not Toriyama and this isnt dbz.



Read YYH.

When a new world, the demon world was introduced, so were a bunch of foes who could fodderize the previous villains with ease. 

There's a precedent already.


----------



## sadino (May 8, 2014)

ZE said:


> Read YYH.
> 
> When a new world, the demon world was introduced, so were a bunch of foes who could fodderize the previous villains with ease.
> 
> There's a precedent already.



And what happened to that manga when reached that point?

Also,i'm under the impression Pariston will use his army of ants soon.

Before they even go to the damn DC we'll have a  really crazy hunt.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 9, 2014)

ZE said:


> Read YYH.
> 
> When a new world, the demon world was introduced, so were a bunch of foes who could fodderize the previous villains with ease.
> 
> There's a precedent already.



Togashi introduced the demon world in order to hastily wrap thing up did he not? He just threw it all in with the intention of it being jarring. Meaning this isn't the thing he would normally do or even agree with doing.

It may be the case that the Dark Continent was introduced as part of this series' ending but I don't think that's what the last few chapters have been pointing to.



> You didn't even reply to what I said you're just listing reasons why Meruem was strong here.
> 
> This doesn't even deserve an elaborated reply.



A list of reasons why Mereum was so strong is a good arguement for why we should not see others on his level.

He was set up to be a unique case. The ants we saw were thought to be a freak case, they had a fortunate case of basing themselves in an island that facilitated their expansion, and  Mereum was their king.

Do people really want, or believe it would be good writing, for there to be more ants on the same level of Mereum?  Does it make sense for us to see more beings like this when Mereum's amazing ability to improve was a heavy focus in the arc?

Again, I could understand there being nen users like Alluka which we could speculate on whether they could defeat Mereum. These would be beings which are could stand a chance but are nowhere near as well rounded as Mereum. I wouldn't understand there being beings that overshadow Mereum who was being depicted as a divine being.


----------



## sadino (May 9, 2014)

The thing is: not even the Meruem we ended seeing was his top form,he could AT LEAST also eat Pitou and get another level in broken.

Imagine if he was an asshole and ate Netero?

Just to be clear since this misconception may be the reason we are debating so much, i mean he'll never be surpassed as a fighter/being,not a vague term like powerful,by that definition Nanika would've already surpassed everyone.

But i doubt we'll see something as crazy as Nanika,all strong characters that appear now will be based on wits and pure hax.

P.s: Popeye god tier.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 9, 2014)

Netero already admitted that he wasn't one of the 10 strongest nen users, not any more.

And yet Meruem needed 20 minutes to touch him...

Yes, the pysical capacities of Mereum were by far, above the ones of a 130 years man, big deal.

As for the super team that was set to fight the ant.... It was implied in the ant hunting saga, and in the election saga, that It was chosen so weak on purpose to kill Netero.
And yes, It was a weak team, among the 2 strongest hunters, aside Netero, one shit his pants and couldn't even fight, and the other has been stated to be weak even compared to the weakest of the Zodiacs.

Another interesting thing is that many people seem to think that the strongest nen users in the world must be part of the hunter society... 

Meruem will end up being a really low top tier, if not just a high tier, and maybe his post nuke form will be argued to be a mid top tier, just because of it's hype.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 9, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> Netero already admitted that he wasn't one of the 10 strongest nen users, not any more.
> 
> And yet Meruem needed 20 minutes to touch him...
> 
> ...



You what? I don't think so, there is a reason Meruem died the way he died and that's because no one could beat him.


----------



## sadino (May 9, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> Netero already admitted that he wasn't one of the 10 strongest nen users, not any more.
> 
> And yet Meruem needed 20 minutes to touch him...
> 
> Yes, the pysical capacities of Mereum were by far, above the ones of a 130 years man, big deal.



He was just being modest(he did't even mentioned 10 people at all) and that was before preparing to fight.

That's just silly,we don't even know to much extent how Netero was affected by old age,he could still move his fists(pray) faster than sound.



Zuhaitz said:


> As for the super team that was set to fight the ant.... It was implied in the ant hunting saga, and in the election saga, that It was chosen so weak on purpose to kill Netero.
> And yes, It was a weak team, among the 2 strongest hunters, aside Netero, one shit his pants and couldn't even fight, and the other has been stated to be weak even compared to the weakest of the Zodiacs.


The only interference from the association was from temp hunters being sent to help in purging the ants, when the King wasn't even born yet.

And you seem to conveniently forget they prepared a damn Nuke to defeat Meruem,the weakass team you mentioned were only there to keep the royal guard away from Netero's fight.

Second,Knuckle and Shoot are at least Genthru level,they have lots of experience, to the point Knuckle can estimate someone's total aura accurately.What they lack was mindset,not fighting skills and during the invasion both covered that weakness.



Zuhaitz said:


> Another interesting thing is that many people seem to think that the strongest nen users in the world must be part of the hunter society...
> 
> Meruem will end up being a really low top tier, if not just a high tier, and maybe his post nuke form will be argued to be a mid top tier, just because of it's hype.



All nen users will have at least a connection to the hunter society or it's origins.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 9, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> You what? I don't think so, there is a reason Meruem died the way he died and that's because no one could beat him.



Yes, and the reason was to die on the hands of Komugi, not his power.



sadino said:


> He was just being modest(he did't even mentioned 10 people at all) and that was before preparing to fight.



Just like him saying that Pitou *may* be stronger than himself.

On the other hand, the top 10 nen users seem to be something official, and Netero admitted not be there any more.



sadino said:


> That's just silly,we don't even know to much extent how Netero was affected by old age,he could still move his fists(pray) faster than sound.




He was 130 years old.

Are you suggesting that Netero was barely weaker than in his prime or something like that?



sadino said:


> The only interference from the association was from temp hunters being sent to help in purging the ants, when the King wasn't even born yet.



They stated that the Vice President was already making his moves even before Netero died.



sadino said:


> And you seem to conveniently forget they prepared a damn Nuke to defeat Meruem,the weakass team you mentioned were only there to keep the royal guard away from Netero's fight.



They set up a team of weakasses to die fighting the royal guards while they put a bomb on Netero so that he had to kill himself to stop the ants in his last mission.

It was a perfect plan to kill Netero with no witnesses and still stop the ants.

And despite that the plan didn't exactly work because the royal guards weren't strong enough to deal with the weakasses.



sadino said:


> Second,Knuckle and Shoot are at least Genthru level,they have lots of experience, to the point Knuckle can estimate someone's total aura accurately.What they lack was mindset,not fighting skills and during the invasion both covered that weakness.



As you yourself admit they are as weak as Genthru, the guy Gon defeated with tricks when he had barely any notion on how to fight using nen.

Morel was already weak enough for the Zodiacs to complain and wonder why Netero was teaming with such a weak hunters, Knucle, Kite, Knov, and Shoot were even weaker. 



sadino said:


> All nen users will have at least a connection to the hunter society or it's origins.



No, Silva and Zeno are nen users and are no hunter, most of ryodan members are nen users and aren't hunter, beyond Netero and probably most of his subordinates will be nen users and probably some of them won't be hunters.

As Hisoka, someone who used nen before becoming a hunter, stated, the average elite hunter is a weakass.


----------



## sadino (May 9, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> Yes, and the reason was to die on the hands of Komugi, not his power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're kinda dense dude.It's quite shocking how someone can get so much misinformation from.

Colt confirmed that Netero's aura was inferior to Pitou's.Netero was stronger than the royal guard because of his mastery of nen(broken hatsu+mastery of aura flow+actual high aura levels). 

About old age,these characters have Nen, you have to be really stupid to think they would just deteriorate like in other pieces of fiction, Netero didn't ever bring that while fighting the King .Maha,Zeno and Netero are all hyped to be elites,while Zeno admitted he couldn't hold a candle to Netero.

The weakasses you've mentioned(Know and Morau) where all stated by killua to be elites,while Morau admitted his strenght relies on support,he's no slouch at all,his aura was several times bigger than Gon's,he was severely handicapped during the invasion cause he kept an war of attrition with Pitou for days before the invasion.

And i've already said it,but let's give another example so you can put this on the picture,Killua and Gon were fodderizing everyone in Greed Island(except the Bomb Devils) while Knuckle and Shoot were simply impossible for both,even by the end of even another training with Biscuit, both still lost.Palm at the momment she got a hatsu that fit for battle, outclassed Killua.Genthru was strong,Gon had lots of prep time and knew his abilities,come on.It's like you're not even reading the damn thing.


----------



## ZE (May 9, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Togashi introduced the demon world in order to hastily wrap thing up did he not?



I don't think so. At the time, he intended on the story to go on for a while but he changed ideas due to some problems he had with the editors. That's why that arc had a huge potential but it ended so suddenly. 

The manga already implied Gon has the potential to beat the king, at least Pitou seemed to believe he did. And if Gon has that potential, so does Killua, and Kurapika. And with HxH being a shounen manga, the main characters are set to reach their full potential, so the villains they'll encounter at the end will have to be stronger than Meruem.

The manga didn't just introduce a Netero on his prime "Beyond Netero" just because. Someone stronger than Netero was needed.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 9, 2014)

I always wondered...How strong is Genthru compared to the Neteros squad? Is he as strong as Shoot who was struggling with a handicapped Killua and later got curbstomped by Yupi?


----------



## random user (May 9, 2014)

Genthru is a comic relief.


----------



## ZE (May 9, 2014)

He really isn't important. 

I 'd be more interested in Razor and what he might bring to the table if Ging calls for him.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 9, 2014)

random user said:


> Genthru is a comic relief.



We can say the same for Knov who turned old after getting Nen crushed by Pitou. 

I was about to add Kaito in that sentence but he pretty much depends on luck(getting the right weapon), he was so unlucky in getting a shitty weapon while facing Pitou.



ZE said:


> He really isn't important.
> 
> I 'd be more interested in Razor and what he might bring to the table if Ging calls for him.



Razor should be as strong as Adult Biscuit(Killua said Biscuit gets twice as stronger when she turns into her adult version).

The Hunter Examiners should be around the same ballpark 2.


----------



## random user (May 9, 2014)

> We can say the same for Knov who turned old after getting Nen crushed by Pitou.


Er, no, we can't. Nothing even remotely silly or funny about what happened to Know and why.


----------



## Rob (May 9, 2014)

I actually liked Gensuru... 

Any of you guys know on which Wednesday Togashi is releasing next June?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 9, 2014)

Maybe we will see him again, there is a reason why Togashi didnt kill him.(What if he becomes part of Gyros empire?)

Thinking again i believe Genthru is probably as strong as Gotoh(sucks he got killed):


----------



## Katou (May 9, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> We can say the same for Knov who turned old after getting Nen crushed by Pitou.



I thought it was Pouf's Nen who mentally killed him  . .


----------



## sadino (May 9, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> I thought it was Pouf's Nen who mentally killed him  . .



Yep,and he was in zetsu, helpless to it.


----------



## Rob (May 9, 2014)

Yea, Gotoh was pretty fucking cool.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 10, 2014)

sadino said:


> You're kinda dense dude.It's quite shocking how someone can get so much misinformation from.
> 
> Colt confirmed that Netero's aura was inferior to Pitou's.Netero was stronger than the royal guard because of his mastery of nen(broken hatsu+mastery of aura flow+actual high aura levels).



Colt couldn't measure them as he never saw the full potential of neither of them. But even if you were right, that would only mean that the Royal Guards have more amount of nen than a 130 years old man, big deal.

And the manga later proof that the Royal Guards were a joke to someone like Netero.



sadino said:


> About old age,these characters have Nen, you have to be really stupid to think they would just deteriorate like in other pieces of fiction, Netero didn't ever bring that while fighting the King .Maha,Zeno and Netero are all hyped to be elites,while Zeno admitted he couldn't hold a candle to Netero.





Nen is basically the life force. The life force of a 130 years old man will be way weaker than the life force he had when he was in his prime.

And It was also stated that his Zero Palm was proportional to the remaining life force of Netero, therefore the Zero we saw was the weakest he ever used.

Netero being an elite despite his age only suggest that in his prime the ant King would be a joke for him.



sadino said:


> The weakasses you've mentioned(Know and Morau) where all stated by killua to be elites,while Morau admitted his strenght relies on support,he's no slouch at all,his aura was several times bigger than Gon's,he was severely handicapped during the invasion cause he kept an war of attrition with Pitou for days before the invasion.



And?

Hisoka in the next saga that most of the "elite" hunters were weak.

Morel's amount of nen was greater than the one of a 12 years old boy.... Big deal.

Morel wasn't even a one star hunter before that mission...



sadino said:


> And i've already said it,but let's give another example so you can put this on the picture,Killua and Gon were fodderizing everyone in Greed Island(except the Bomb Devils) while Knuckle and Shoot were simply impossible for both,even by the end of even another training with Biscuit, both still lost.Palm at the momment she got a hatsu that fit for battle, outclassed Killua.Genthru was strong,Gon had lots of prep time and knew his abilities,come on.It's like you're not even reading the damn thing.



Gon couldn't defeat Genthru if not by his tricks. The hole, the giant rock and the nen cards, a cards created by a much more powerful group of hunters.

Knucle was probably about as strong as a serious Genthru. Even after another training Gon couldn't defeat him. Which makes sense because of his age.

Kite had a lot of hype, but he was the apprentice of Ging, just like Knucle was the apprentice of Morel. So based on his feats It's likely that he was above Knucle and Shoot level but still below Morel's level.

Morel was strong enough to trap Pouf another support character, and strong enough to hold Youpi for a while despite not having his pipe. 

But he was considered weak by the zodiack, and people like Teradein and Bushidora, that we can assume that were close in power to Morel were easily killed by Hisoka. Because of that and the fact that Netero could toy with them, we can deduce that the Royal guards, despite their hype and their amount of nen and physical capacities, were on the same level or below the strength of some of the weakest  zodiacs.

Finally Netero was able to toy with the Royal Guards, but he couldn't severely injure Meruem. But Netero was 130 years old, and he wasn't one of the strongest men alive any more. It's difficult to say how powerful Meruem was because everyone that talked about Netero were speaking as if Netero was in his prime. Only he himself had his age in consideration.

If you suppose that 130 years old Netero was still one of the strongest men on earth, then Meruem would be one of the strongest beings if not the strongest of the current age. But that would also mean that you think that no one in the current age has reached the level of prime Netero. That's unlikely. 

Netero was the top of the chain food when he was 60 years old, 70 years prior to his fight with Meruem. For the time he fought Meruem someone should have reached the level of prime Netero, and I'm not speaking of Meruem...


----------



## Yonk (May 10, 2014)

Just to toss my hat into the ring, here, I don't really see how anyone could ever really top Netero and Meryem in terms of pure strength. As Meryem put it, he believed Netero was the pinnacle of human ability, someone who literally abandoned themselves to a "madness" for several decades. Personally, I feel as if the difference between the Royal Guard and Meryem was as large as the difference between the Royal Guard and the remainder of the invasion force. Netero could have curbstomped Pitou with Kannon; one dose of 99 Hands and he'd probably have ended up exactly like what happened after Adult!Gon smashed him. Meryem and Netero were in a league of there own, and nobody else will ever join them.

However, as I've said before, Nen isn't about pure strength. Otherwise, there would have been no way that Kurapika could have killed Uvo as easily as he did. So, I don't feel anyone is ever going to top those two in pure strength (say, like how the Ryodan ranked themselves in terms of arm wrestling). But overall combat ability? The sky's the limit. We have no idea what kind of powers the creatures from the Outside will have. They might be able to no-sell most Nen attacks just as a natural ability. As for Beyond, I don't think he's going to be just a Prime!Netero; that would be extremely cheap and lazy writing, and I have to give Togashi more credit than that. 


~ Yonk


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 10, 2014)

Even in terms of pure strength Netero was a 130 years old man. And we have people like the Zoldiecks that train every day of their life to make their bodies surpass any human limitation.

Silva, who will probably end up being stronger than Zeno, didn't care to have in his blood enough poison to kill several whales. And we know that Killua was trained since he was a kid to resist electricity by electrocuting him...

Netero isn't the only being who abandoned himself to madness for several decades.

I'm sure that in a world as big as the one of HxH there'll be some other guys that will reach not only the level of the old Netero, not only the level of the post nuke Meruem, but even the level of prime Netero and Killua's great grand father.

We have still to meet the creatures that live in the dark continent and who the top 10 nen users are, but even among the ones that we already know there will be people that if they aren't on Netero's level just yet, they'll definitely surpass it with time. Chrollo, Hisoka, Kurapika, Killua, Gon, Gyro, Pariston, Ging, some of them will reach or surpass prime Netero. Their motivations and potential is that high.

That's the law of shonen.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 10, 2014)

ZE said:


> The manga already implied Gon has the potential to beat the king, at least Pitou seemed to believe he did. And if Gon has that potential, so does Killua, and Kurapika. And with HxH being a shounen manga, the main characters are set to reach their full potential, so the villains they'll encounter at the end will have to be stronger than Meruem.



Gon wasn't implied to have reached a level equal to the king. He was considered a danger to the king with his full potential released. This isn't Mereum at the level we see him before he dies either. 

You're jumping from them being a danger to them being beyond Mereum.




> The manga didn't just introduce a Netero on his prime "Beyond Netero" just because. Someone stronger than Netero was needed.



Are you forgetting how Netero and Mereum's match went? It didn't exactly go in Netero's favour. 

You have to assume that Netero in prime would have been able to win that fight (which I don't think the series supports at all). Then there is a whole other jump you have to make to reach to Mereum as he was in the end.



> But even if you were right, that would only mean that the Royal Guards have more amount of nen than a 130 years old man, big deal.



Why do you act like that's meaningless? This 130 year old man is as strong or stronger than just about any other human character we have met in this series. Gin, Pariston, and Beyond Netero are the only ones with a real argument for being stronger. 

The gap we see in the amount of nen is not small and this is only talking about the Royal Guards.

Again, those arguing for characters stronger than the ants only have the belief that we will see characters stronger as support for their argument. You have to assume incredibly large gaps between the powers of some of these characters and there just doesn't seem to be evidence for that. The ants were clearly far beyond humans in nen capacity and physical abilities.




> Netero being an elite despite his age only suggest that in his prime the ant King would be a joke for him.



No it doesn't, there is no textual evidence to support your claim. Netero never seems to complain about how this would not have been a difficult fight where he in his prime. You are just assuming he has greatly deteriorated. 

The story in the fight is just not set up to support what you are claiming. This isn't the sort of fight where an old man past his prime puts up a good fight but loses because of his age (see something the MF war in OP where WB's deterioration is a clear issue). We see Netero's story and how he achieved his prime in at an elderly age, we see him give it his all, and we see Mereum break through the power that he mastered with his great experience. 



> Hisoka in the next saga that most of the "elite" hunters were weak.



You don't seem to understand the gaps in power we are talking about.

The elites are weak to Hisoka but Hisoka is clearly weak to the Royal Guards and especially the King. I don't think you can actually think to argue that Hisoka stands any chance against Mereum as he fought Netero.

What we saw in the elections only supports the argument for there not being humans on the level of Mereum.  Hisoka is a strong character (let's just forget that we have to take his word on this) and  he is not close to the level of the ants. The conclusion should be that we should expect strong nen users to be somewhat below Hisoka and to somewhat above Netero. It should not be that Netero was insignificant and we can expect characters to start showing up that will blow this out of the water.




> Gon couldn't defeat Genthru if not by his tricks. The hole, the giant rock and the nen cards, a cards created by a much more powerful group of hunters.
> 
> Knucle was probably about as strong as a serious Genthru. Even after another training Gon couldn't defeat him. Which makes sense because of his age.
> 
> ...



You seem to be missing the point that strategy and intelligence do matter in this series.

The were able to deal with the Royal Guards due to their abilities and plans. They were clearly far inferior in their stats. 

The argument is about whether the physical capacities of the ants will be surpassed or not. If the series' quality is going to be maintained we will definitely see more clever abilities and uses of abilities.

To understand this argument people need to reread the Netero versus Mereum fight. Netero is completely dominated in physical ability and is only able to keep going in the fight due to his ability. The rest of the fights in the sub-arc are basically the same. They don't really go anywhere, the humans are forced to stall and compete at the level at which they can, which is their tactics.

Hisoka being able to kill Morel says nothing about how he would fair against the ants because it is an entirely different sort of fight. We could expect that he may be able to stall Pouf and Youpi but to expect that he would be able to win is to not understand the concepts underlying the chimera arc and even HxH.


----------



## ZE (May 10, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Gon wasn't implied to have reached a level equal to the king.


He was. 

Pitou: "I was right. His fangs would've reached the king"
"What? Is he going to the king?"
"I'm glad I was the one to feel his wrath"

All this, and the ease with which Gon one-shotted Pitou shows the king would've been fucked against Gon.




> He was considered a danger to the king with his full potential released.


He was considered a danger even before his potential was released. 



> This isn't Mereum at the level we see him before he dies either.


The Gon we saw isn't the Gon we'll see at the end of the series either.



> You're jumping from them being a danger to them being beyond Mereum.


You should've said Pitou was jumping the gun, because it was her reaction that implied Gon was a serious threat to the kind. And that's enough for some to stop with the theory that Meruem won't be surpassed or that he's gonna be the strongest ever.



> Are you forgetting how Netero and Mereum's match went? It didn't exactly go in Netero's favour.


Netero was out of his prime and he still held his own. 
Prime Netero was two times or three time stronger than old Netero for all we know.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 10, 2014)

the royal guards tend to underestimate the king due to their protective nature


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

This inability of some people to understand the simple fucking truth that it's completely irrelevant how stronger Meruem was in comparison to humans or other ants... 
That means _*nothing*_, it's not a criteria. Any creature from the Dark Continent can be 100 times stronger than any human or/and ant ever was.
He was just a king chimera ant. Any other king chimera ant could have been or is stronger. That already makes him not the "strongest eva" by default.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 10, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> the royal guards tend to underestimate the king due to their protective nature



At the same time, their admiration for him could suggest otherwise.



random user said:


> This inability of some people to understand the simple fucking truth that it's completely irrelevant how stronger Meruem was in comparison to humans or other ants...
> That means _*nothing*_, it's not a criteria. Any creature from the Dark Continent can be 100 times stronger than any human or/and ant ever was.
> He was just a king chimera ant. Any other king chimera ant could have been or is stronger. That already makes him not the "strongest eva" by default.



This is what I've been saying, literally any other Chimera ant with the same circumstances and a couple of differing conditions would create a King ant who's as strong or stronger than Meruem. LEL.

Chimera ants are at the bottom of the food chain in the Dark Continent for a good reason.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 10, 2014)

I want to address the notion that Netero lost a significant amount of strength over 50 years of aging. 

Even if Netero was physically stronger and faster, and had more nen, it wouldn't have made much of a difference. Netero based his whole fight around his Buddha. His physical prowess makes little to no difference at that point. Being younger will not make his Buddha attacks stronger, or faster. His praying motion was the only thing faster then Mereum, and that would have remained the case even in his prime. Netero would still have a 'rhythm' in his prime, and Mereum would still have taken thousands of hits to get to Netero, but Mereum still would have been basically undamaged. 

The only attack Netero has that would have gotten stronger if he was in his prime, was Zero Hand. THis used up his remaining life force, and in his prime, he no doubt had more life force remaining then his 130 year old self. You have to consider something though, even a Zero Hand from 60 year old Netero would have lacked in power compared to the Rose, which Mereum survived. Netero would have lost either way, and his prime's physical prowess would have mattered little in his fight with Mereum because it was a fight based solely on nen hands hitting Mereum, and not Netero hitting Mereum.


----------



## tari101190 (May 10, 2014)

I can't really tell how strong people are, but I make guesses and came up with this. But I don't really think it's accurate. Just a rough estimation.

*SS*: Meruem
*SS-/S+*: Netero / Pitou / Pouf / Youpi
*S*: Zeno / Chrollo / Silva / Ging / Zodiac Members
*S-/A+*: Bisky / Zodiac Members / Phantom Troupe Members
*A*: Phantom Troupe Members / Morel / Kite / Knov
*A-/B+*: Knuckle / Shoot / Palm / Hisoka
*B*: Chimera Ant Squadron Leaders
*B-/C+*: Chimera Ant Squadron Leaders
*C*: Chimera Ant Squadron Officers
*C-/D+*: Tsezguerra 
*D*: Nen users
*D-/E+*: Non-Nen using Hunters
*E*: Regular Human


----------



## LordPerucho (May 10, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I can't really tell how strong people are, but I make guesses and came up with this. But I don't really think it's accurate. Just a rough estimation.
> 
> *SS*: Meruem
> *SS-/S+*: Netero / Pitou / Pouf / Youpi
> ...



Why is Hisoka ranked that low, and based on your rankings you see Kalluto (weakest Ryodan member) being stronger than Hisoka?


----------



## sadino (May 10, 2014)

random user said:


> This inability of some people to understand the simple fucking truth that it's completely irrelevant how stronger Meruem was in comparison to humans or other ants...
> That means _*nothing*_, it's not a criteria. Any creature from the Dark Continent can be 100 times stronger than any human or/and ant ever was.
> He was just a king chimera ant. Any other king chimera ant could have been or is stronger. That already makes him not the "strongest eva" by default.



*Spoiler*: __ 










Don't act like it's an everyday occurence that a queen CA gets to a size it can even eat humans,then it eats humans able to use nen,then they reproduce into super powerful ants and the king is born and eats those super powerful ants himself(and is born with an ability that makes him able to just eat every single other being to grow stronger).You're just making yourself ignorant by this point if you disregard that as casual.



Zuhaitz said:


> Even in terms of pure strength Netero was a 130 years old man. And we have people like the Zoldiecks that train every day of their life to make their bodies surpass any human limitation.
> 
> That's the law of shonen.



Reread the damn explanation by Wing, Nen retards the effects of aging while you keep Ten.

Netero's was so advanced at that not even Zeno could do anything to read his aura.

Stop trying to come with lesser shounen reasoning here.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 10, 2014)

ZE said:


> He was.
> 
> Pitou: "I was right. His fangs would've reached the king"
> "What? Is he going to the king?"
> ...



Again, Pitou considered him a danger.

Gon defeating Pitou says nothing. Defeating a Royal Guard is not defeating the king.



> He was considered a danger even before his potential was released.



.....because of what could happen when he did do something crazy like release his potential. 

Do you think Gon, as a child, would have been able to do anything to Mereum or even the Royal Guards?

His danger came from how nen works and his determination.




> The Gon we saw isn't the Gon we'll see at the end of the series either.



Yea, he could be weaker and not reach his physical prime.





> Netero was out of his prime and he still held his own.
> Prime Netero was two times or three time stronger than old Netero for all we know.



He could have been just as strong for all we know too. The story for the fight just does not seem to support this idea that Netero was only being challenged because he had aged.

People that claim that Mereum is going to be surpassed basically have to say that a lot of what happened that arc is going to be trashed. 





random user said:


> This inability of some people to understand the simple fucking truth that it's completely irrelevant how stronger Meruem was in comparison to humans or other ants...
> That means _*nothing*_, it's not a criteria. Any creature from the Dark Continent can be 100 times stronger than any human or/and ant ever was.
> He was just a king chimera ant. Any other king chimera ant could have been or is stronger. That already makes him not the "strongest eva" by default.



No, this argument is occurring because people are unable to understand that this is fiction.

Chimera Ants of there level could be common place but it just doesn't make sense for Togashi to have held Mereum up as this messiah like figure if he was just a normal occurrence.



The Chimera arc was based of DB, with specific nods to the Cell Saga.

Looking at it from this point of view it makes sense why we saw beings so much stronger all of a sudden. This is alluding to villains in DB and how fights work in DB. There is a focus shift from simply strategy to overwhelming strength. 

Then we have Mereum which is clearly Cell if Toriyama cared about story. Togashi takes the idea of this character being headed to perfection seriously. We see him grow not only in strength but also in intelligence and as a person.


Those saying that these levels of power will continue have to pretty much ignore this theme or think that it will continue needlessly. It's like claiming that we will continue to see the card game after the Greed Island arc. Super strong beings were the gimmick of the Chimera arc.



> That's the law of shonen.



The typical trend for shonen, not the law, dictates that we will see the characters get stronger. The Chimera arc can be an outlier though. If we raise the powerlevels of characters outside this arc we don't see a projection of them heading towards surpassing Mereum. 

This is a series where an amateur like Kurapika was still able to defeat Uvogin. The gap between characters tends to be small because fights in the series are supposed to be about tactics not strength.

Those saying Mereum will surpassed are unable to look outside of the Chimera arc. We don't see the top characters in the series being at these levels. We've seen Hisoka break fingers and lose an arm in unimpressive manners. The election arc showed that the Hunter association's elite members were rather lackluster compared to what we had just seen an arc before. This all makes sense if we see the Chimera arc as being an outlier in power. 


If Togashi continues to base off arcs on other series then the Dark Continent arc could be his version of OP. OP is not known for its super powerful villains or its rapidly increasing powerlevels. The characters are actually rather static in their growth with the main character only receiving one noticeable power up in 600 chapters. We should expect travel, large beasts, wacky abilities, and "crews" to be focuses in the arc.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 10, 2014)

sadino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Look, nobody's saying the circumstances weren't rare but even if there was a 1 in a billion chance of it happening again, it could. Nobody's saying it will, nobody's expecting it to, I don't believe anyone even wants it to.

We're saying that under the same circumstances but with a couple of different conditions, there'd be a stronger king, this is common sense, it's not that we're considering what succeeded 'casual' it's that we're considering other instances within in-verse where there could be someone stronger than Meruem and thus blowing your beliefs out of the water.

Meruem wasn't even the *best possible being* by default in the Hunter x Hunter verse, because upon conception, he didn't get power from the *best possible sources*.

If we look at Cell for example, (since Meruem was based on Cell) Cell got all his abilities from the best possible sources, he was designed to possess the abilities of the *greatest warriors of the DBZ Earth* and thus he was dubbed a ''perfect warrior''.

Meruem didn't get his strength from the best possible sources until post Nuke. And even so, the Royal Guards weren't the best possible sources for power because their power derived from *fodder nen users* and *fodder animals* as did Meruem's, and thus, Meruem was simply *not a perfect warrior* and thus *cannot simply be the, or a, pinnacle of strength*.

If you can say that any introduction of someone stronger than Meruem equates to bad writing.

Then I can say that if we never see anyone stronger than Meruem by the end of the manga also equates to bad writing.

It goes both ways really.

Considering this manga is a shounen that is mainly targeted at 10 year old Japanese boys instead of a basement dwelling western audience, I'd say it's more likely we'll see a clear progression of power in each arc, instead of a heavy focus on character development like some people in this thread are so fond of.



Stilzkin said:


> Again, Pitou considered him a danger.
> 
> Gon defeating Pitou says nothing. Defeating a Royal Guard is not defeating the king.
> 
> ...



Your theory is fine as are all your points.

But I'd rather imagine that what we saw, 3 or 4 arcs into the manga, wasn't limit of power for HxH.


----------



## random user (May 10, 2014)

2 weeks. Just 2 weeks and the manga will be back.

How good it would be to talk about what happened and not explain to people how wrong they are.


----------



## sadino (May 10, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Look, nobody's saying the circumstances weren't rare but even if there was a 1 in a billion chance of it happening again, it could. Nobody's saying it will, nobody's expecting it to, I don't believe anyone even wants it to.
> 
> We're saying that under the same circumstances but with a couple of different conditions, there'd be a stronger king, this is common sense, it's not that we're considering what succeeded 'casual' it's that we're considering other instances within in-verse where there could be someone stronger than Meruem and thus blowing your beliefs out of the water.
> 
> ...



All this "ants were made from fodder animals" is such a weak response.The ants composed from fodder animals and fodder nen users were strong enough to outclass many nen users,the weaker officers(Zazan,Leol,) gave Ryodan level nen users a hard time.Zazan actually dominated Feitang until he used his Hatsu(tanking an attack using Kou directly is actually a big deal).You're severely understimating their adaptability and capacity to learn. 

Seriously,this argument is as lousy as "Ging was born from fodder,Netero for all we know was also born from a fodder nameless couple".It's baseless.

The big thing about those CA were the fact that they were big enough to eat humans and made Nen theirs.All prior information the hunters had about them was as smaller creatures,including their origin from the Outside.Coming to the human world in those circunstances made them evolve beyond anything they could imagine.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 10, 2014)

sadino said:


> All this "ants were made from fodder animals" is such a weak response.The ants composed from fodder animals and fodder nen users were strong enough to outclass many nen users,the weaker officers(Zazan,Leol,) gave Ryodan level nen users a hard time.Zazan actually dominated Feitang until he used his Hatsu(tanking an attack using Kou directly is actually a big deal).You're severely understimating their adaptability and capacity to learn.
> 
> Seriously,this argument is as lousy as "Ging was born from fodder,Netero for all we know was also born from a fodder nameless couple".It's baseless.
> 
> The big thing about those CA were the fact that they were big enough to eat humans and made Nen theirs.All prior information the hunters had about them was as smaller creatures,including their origin from the Outside.Coming to the human world in those circunstances made them evolve beyond anything they could imagine.



You're still finding it hard to understand my point...
I didn't say they weren't powerful.
I said that if the characteristics that they inherited were from stronger beings, *then* they'd be stronger and so would the King.
There's only so many times I can reword this so you can understand...


The examples you used to counter my ''born from fodder'' argument are moot.

We don't know Ging's or Netero's parents for one.
But we do know human talent can be inherited to some extent like the Zoldycks.

And two, the big thing about the chimera ants that makes them so dangerous is that their offspring inherit the best genes of the animals or humans they eat. It means they can *select* the genes or characteristics that they want.

Humans don't inherit and definitely don't *select* the best  genes or characteristics that they want from their predecessors.

They're two completely different scenarios.

So no, it's not baseless.


----------



## sadino (May 10, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> You're still finding it hard to understand my point...
> I didn't say they weren't powerful.
> I said that if the characteristics that they inherited were from stronger beings, *then* they'd be stronger and so would the King.
> There's only so many times I can reword this so you can understand...
> ...



You realize Meruem could just eat powerful hunters and make their Hatsus even better?He received thousand of blows from Netero almost unscathed, just his aura basic release was close in size to Pitou's En.

And the Ants actually had Outside creatures dna, the "magic beast"s many species are said to all come from there, Youpi was a "magic beast" hybrid.

@different subject
Kite was in Kakin during the Acompany fiasco.That's kinda amazing.I'm also hoping we get a Meteor City arc.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 11, 2014)

Goova said:


> Even if Netero was physically stronger and faster, and had more nen, it wouldn't have made much of a difference. Netero based his whole fight around his Buddha. His physical prowess makes little to no difference at that point. Being younger will not make his Buddha attacks stronger, or faster. His praying motion was the only thing faster then Mereum, and that would have remained the case even in his prime. Netero would still have a 'rhythm' in his prime, and Mereum would still have taken thousands of hits to get to Netero, but Mereum still would have been basically undamaged.
> 
> The only attack Netero has that would have gotten stronger if he was in his prime, was Zero Hand. THis used up his remaining life force, and in his prime, he no doubt had more life force remaining then his 130 year old self. You have to consider something though, even a Zero Hand from 60 year old Netero would have lacked in power compared to the Rose, which Mereum survived. Netero would have lost either way, and his prime's physical prowess would have mattered little in his fight with Mereum because it was a fight based solely on nen hands hitting Mereum, and not Netero hitting Mereum.




Of course the Budah would have been stronger and faster if Netero was younger.
Nen is the life energy of the user.  If you think that the life energy of a 130 years old man is equal to the one he had with 60 years old then you shouldn't be reading this level of manga,

For example the Zero palm was stated to attack with the remaining life energy of Netero. If Netero was twice younger the zero would at least be twice more powerful.



sadino said:


> Reread the damn explanation by Wing, Nen retards the effects of aging while you keep Ten.
> 
> Netero's was so advanced at that not even Zeno could do anything to read his aura.
> 
> Stop trying to come with lesser shounen reasoning here.





Netero being powerful while old =/= Netero being in his prime.

Netero was a 130 years old man, he was far from is prime, and he fought using the life energy of his 130 years old body....

And excuse for using shonen reasoning in a shonen.



Stilzkin said:


> Again, Pitou considered him a danger.
> 
> Gon defeating Pitou says nothing. Defeating a Royal Guard is not defeating the king.



He didn't just defeat him. It was an stomp.

Pitou was noting but a joke to adult Gon.



Stilzkin said:


> Do you think Gon, as a child, would have been able to do anything to Mereum or even the Royal Guards?
> 
> His danger came from how nen works and his determination.



He actually did it. As a kid.

And he is gonna be even stronger when he is that age. His current potential is much lower than what he'll be when he trains, and experiences lots of new things.



Stilzkin said:


> He could have been just as strong for all we know too. The story for the fight just does not seem to support this idea that Netero was only being challenged because he had aged.
> 
> People that claim that Mereum is going to be surpassed basically have to say that a lot of what happened that arc is going to be trashed.



No, he can't.

1. Nen is the life energy of the living beings. 

2. The life energy fades as people get old.

3. The physical capacities of human beings get worse as they get older.

4. Netero fights using his life energy, so his attacks get weaker as he gets older and loses life energy.

5. Netero didn't even mention that Meruem was the most powerful being he has fought, he didn't even compare him to Killua's great grandfather.



Stilzkin said:


> No, this argument is occurring because people are unable to understand that this is fiction.
> 
> Chimera Ants of there level could be common place but it just doesn't make sense for Togashi to have held Mereum up as this messiah like figure if he was just a normal occurrence.



There are a lot of reason why to give Meruem that vibe that don't imply that he will be the pinnacle of Nen.



Stilzkin said:


> Those saying that these levels of power will continue have to pretty much ignore this theme or think that it will continue needlessly. It's like claiming that we will continue to see the card game after the Greed Island arc. Super strong beings were the gimmick of the Chimera arc.



Or people saying that there would fights and training after the hunter examination saga, that was the theme of the hunter examination saga and so after that there was no more training and fights... oh wait.



Stilzkin said:


> Those saying that these levels of power will continue have to pretty much ignore this theme or think that it will continue needlessly. It's like claiming that we will continue to see the card game after the Greed Island arc. Super strong beings were the gimmick of the Chimera arc.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 11, 2014)

If the manga lasts long enough we will get another big bad stronger then the king.

Not any time soon though.


----------



## exabyte (May 11, 2014)

Regarding Netero's level...

When the CA arc first started, Netero said he was <50% of his prime, and this seemed to be confirmed by Knov, who was visually annoyed by that statement. He also said he was weaker than Knov/Morel at the time, but this seemed to be later dismissed as him being too humble. He also said that he was weaker than Pitou (in terms of nen, presumably, since he only saw Pitou from a distance) and this was later confirmed by Colt.

But all of this happens before Netero undergoes some very serious training to unrust himself. It is also implied that he developed Zero Hand during this period. I suspect that this should put him above the <50% threshold he first suggested; somewhere around 70-80% of his prime seems more reasonable.

It remains unclear to me whether Netero would be able to defeat any RG 1v1. His attack against Pitou did not do any damage against it, although some say that it was merely intended to push it back, but this seems like a weak argument to me, as Netero should be able to achieve both things at once if he wanted to. I suspect that given the RGs superior nen and durability, that Netero would at least have to use 99 Hand (and maybe Zero Hand) to win. So I'd rank Netero a little above the RGs, but not by much.

Finally, Netero has never stated (to himself or others) or implied that his fight against Meruem would have gone any differently had he been in his prime, so it seems to be a stretch to assume it would be the case. To me, it seems unlikely for Netero to be a current top 5 and may be barely reaching the top 10.

And about Adult Gon...

It was implied that Adult Gon would be a serious threat to Meruem in a fight, but this was referring to pre-nuke Meruem as Pitou had no ideas about the events that transpired. It is very clear that post-nuke Meruem is in a completely different level than even his pre-nuke self, so it seems unlikely that Gon would be able to beat post-nuke Meruem (with pre-nuke remaining uncertain). 

Gon was able to more or less OHKO PItou while Meruem was unable to; we know for sure that Gon used 100% of his strength but we cannot be sure that Meruem did the same. Although he said he was trying to kill Pitou, he could have just used a portion of his strength, expecting PItou to die like the other fodder ants he killed earlier. So I don't believe this argument can be used in favor of Adult Gon.

Finally, when Adult Gon was caught off guard, he was quickly dismembered by Pitou, which suggests that his durability is still far below Meruem, putting him at another disadvantage. IMO, it seems likely that Post-nuke Meruem > Pre-nuke Meruem ~ Adult Gon, and we don't know what level end of series Gon will reach.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 11, 2014)

this zuhaitz guy is all over the place. best not to respond to him anymore since he just keep repeating the same arguments like a broken record until the opposition gives up.

i mean 



Zuhaitz said:


> Tsubone could move as fast or faster than Killua, who was way faster than any Royal Guard.
> 
> And with that alone you have people that aren't even top tiers  surpassing the Royal Guards and maybe even Meruem in the speed  department.





wow... that's the kind of reasoning you're going up against here.


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If the manga lasts long enough we will get another big bad stronger then the king.
> 
> Not any time soon though.


That's pretty much all there is.

Yet we somehow got 3 pages of tl;ds trying to disprove that.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 11, 2014)

random user said:


> That's pretty much all there is.
> 
> Yet we somehow got 3 pages of tl;ds trying to disprove that.



I agree, there's been too much disagreement in this thread already.

We should all just agree to disagree. I'd rather read plausible theories about the new arc and how epic it'll be!


----------



## sadino (May 11, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> I agree, there's been too much disagreement in this thread already.
> 
> We should all just agree to disagree. I'd rather read plausible theories about the new arc and how epic it'll be!



You could start with your theory... 

Since we've changed the subject i have a question:

Who else thinks it will still take some time(and even other hiatus(es) before they even try going to the Outside?The series always had foreshadowing for new developments and most of them delivered entire arcs before Gon reached his goal.If you think about it, the entire journey is exactly how Ging described his hunt, even for us readers.

1-We have Pariston's army of humans who've passed the CA selection.
2-We have Gyro(and Welfin's gang) going to Meteor City
3-We have Chrollo and Kurapika
4-We have the Zodiacs hunting Beyond Netero and Netero's gang.
5-We have all the CA Division leaders who've tried to become Kings.
6-We have Gon and maybe the first arc(s) without Killua.

There's probably even more stuff that i've simply forgot.
P.s:Who else thinks the Zoaldyeck/Meteor City have some connection to the people from outside(and don't forget Killua's moma and lots of the butlers came from Meteor City)?


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

Speaking of Dark Continent


----------



## tupadre97 (May 11, 2014)

random user said:


> This inability of some people to understand the simple fucking truth that it's completely irrelevant how stronger Meruem was in comparison to humans or other ants...
> That means _*nothing*_, it's not a criteria. Any creature from the Dark Continent can be 100 times stronger than any human or/and ant ever was.
> He was just a king chimera ant. Any other king chimera ant could have been or is stronger. That already makes him not the "strongest eva" by default.



Idiot . How many times do we have to tell you there will be no one stronger than post rose meruem. This is not dbz. There cannot be a nen user stronger than meruem because he was already practically a god of nen. Anything stronger than that  would completely throw off the nen power system. How many tiimes do we have to tell you that te chimera ants the fought were an anomaly. Never before have chimerra ants been to te human world and eat that many humans before. Hell even the ant queen herself somehow had human dna and was many times larger and more intelligent than a normal ant queen. The chimera ants in the dark continent are just ants to the things that live there. There will not be a king or queen ant that is intelligent again or is anywhere near as strong as meruem. Its impossible in the story itself and stupid from a writing perspective. Togashi is not Kishimoto or Toriyama he does not recycle old plot point because thats what they call bad writing. 





Goova said:


> I want to address the notion that Netero lost a significant amount of strength over 50 years of aging.
> 
> Even if Netero was physically stronger and faster, and had more nen, it wouldn't have made much of a difference. Netero based his whole fight around his Buddha. His physical prowess makes little to no difference at that point. Being younger will not make his Buddha attacks stronger, or faster. His praying motion was the only thing faster then Mereum, and that would have remained the case even in his prime. Netero would still have a 'rhythm' in his prime, and Mereum would still have taken thousands of hits to get to Netero, but Mereum still would have been basically undamaged.
> 
> The only attack Netero has that would have gotten stronger if he was in his prime, was Zero Hand. THis used up his remaining life force, and in his prime, he no doubt had more life force remaining then his 130 year old self. You have to consider something though, even a Zero Hand from 60 year old Netero would have lacked in power compared to the Rose, which Mereum survived. Netero would have lost either way, and his prime's physical prowess would have mattered little in his fight with Mereum because it was a fight based solely on nen hands hitting Mereum, and not Netero hitting Mereum.


I actually think that the Netero that fought Meruem was almost as strong as his old self except a bit weaker when it comes to attack strength. I think te main difference from him and his old self is that he had to meditate for like a month to gather his power up back to his old level and thats why he isnt as strong as he used to be because he needs to meditate for a long ass time just to be able to use his hatsu and its still not as stromg as it used to be.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 11, 2014)

exabyte said:


> His attack against Pitou did not do any damage against i



You don't understand the mechanic behind a simple punch. You can't damage someone in mid air with a punch. You need the ground or some other thing to oppose your own momentum. 



Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> this zuhaitz guy is all over the place. best not to respond to him anymore since he just keep repeating the same arguments like a broken record until the opposition gives up.



Unlike you, your points are irrefutable, based on solid proofs and you have many many arguments to validate your points 



Idiot :facepalm said:


> . How many times do we have to tell you there will be no one stronger than post rose meruem.



LOL


----------



## tupadre97 (May 11, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I can't really tell how strong people are, but I make guesses and came up with this. But I don't really think it's accurate. Just a rough estimation.
> 
> *SS*: Meruem
> *SS-/S+*: Netero / Pitou / Pouf / Youpi
> ...


Yeah this tier system is all fucked up ging is undoubtedly as strong as meruem and not all the members of the zodiacs and spiders are on the same level for example. If your gonna have a tier system for hxh it should be like this...

Low tier=Ppl who cant use nen, including superhumans/geniuses like jones the ripper, komugi, pre nen gon and killua etc.

Mid tier=Ppl thay can use nen but dont have hatsu, or ppl with nen/hatsu that is not combat oriented like leorio, cortopi, pakunoda, etc.

High tier=Ppl who have strong combat oriented hatsu/nen. Includes pretty much everyone that would be considered good fighters on GI starting from goreinu, tsezguerra and up to chrollo or razor

Top Tier=Royal Guard level and up in terms of strength or ability. So even of you arent combat oriented you can still be considered top tier like shaiapouf or nanika. Includes Post meditation old Netero, Ging, top five users, Meruem, and Gon-san.

God tier=Post rose Meruem level. These ppl are literally gods of nen and can make any ability that comes to mind (like how meruem transmuted his aura into photons on seconds witout even thinking about it just to find komugi, its insane what you can do on this level). 





Zuhaitz said:


> You don't understand the mechanic behind a simple punch. You can't damage someone in mid air with a punch. You need the ground or some other thing to oppose your own



It wasnt just a "punch" you moron pitou got hit with a giant statue made out of energy moving at hypersonic speeds. Thats like saying if you get hit with a missile or a jet moving at supersonic speeds in midair you'll be just fine. Youre the one that doesnt know what he's talking about.


Stilzkin said:


> Again, Pitou considered him a danger.
> 
> Gon defeating Pitou says nothing. Defeating a Royal Guard is not defeating the king.


 Are you serious? Adult Gon didnt just beat Pitou, he fucking slaugtered her. He blitzed her and killed her in three hits, *only three fucking hits.* The king hit her with killing intent and only gave her a bloody lip while gon smashed her head in one fucking blow. Gon was clearly on the level of the king and hes an enhancer so hes easily stronger than him. At that point he was probably the strongest in the series besides post rose meruem, dont give us that bs that beating pitou didnt mean anything because it clearly did.


----------



## Ramius (May 11, 2014)

Zuhaitz, you're retarded.
What top 10?
Just bring every single scan in question if you're going to claim shit, because so far you've only been spitting out bullshit without backing up any statement of yours.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 11, 2014)

sadino said:


> All this "ants were made from fodder animals" is such a weak response.The ants composed from fodder animals and fodder nen users were strong enough to outclass many nen users,the weaker officers(Zazan,Leol,) gave Ryodan level nen users a hard time.Zazan actually dominated Feitang until he used his Hatsu(tanking an attack using Kou directly is actually a big deal).You're severely understimating their adaptability and capacity to learn.
> 
> Seriously,this argument is as lousy as "Ging was born from fodder,Netero for all we know was also born from a fodder nameless couple".It's baseless.
> 
> The big thing about those CA were the fact that they were big enough to eat humans and made Nen theirs.All prior information the hunters had about them was as smaller creatures,including their origin from the Outside.Coming to the human world in those circunstances made them evolve beyond anything they could imagine.



No one is saying the ants came from fodder, we're saying just the opposite in fact. The ants the fought this arc were not normal because the queen herself was not normal. She somehow already had human dna amd was intelligent despite never seeing a human before. She's the first chimera ant anyone had seen was that large and actually infiltrate the human world. No other chimera ants in the dc should bemas large or smart as her because they most likely have never been able to eat a human before so there cant be anyone as strong or stromger than meruem there because it only happened once before and it wouldnt male sense from a writing or story standpoint to recycle the same story over again. 





Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If the manga lasts long enough we will get another big bad stronger then the king.
> 
> Not any time soon though.



No we wont. For reasons already stated. This is not dbz and if we do run into a strong villain again he might be around the same level as meruem but theres no way in hell theyll be stronger than him.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 11, 2014)

sadino said:


> *You could start with your theory...*
> 
> Since we've changed the subject i have a question:
> 
> ...



You mean the theory that eventually there'll be someone stronger than Meruem? Yeah because that's just so far-fetched...

So basically what we've been discussing for the past 4 or 5 pages, you want to bring that up again? 

Too bad because I've decided I no longer have time for you. I'm not going to change your opinion, you won't change mine, we'll just have to wait and see.

You can believe what you want, no skin off my nose, but whether you like it or not saying there won't be anyone stronger than Meruem isn't the absolute truth, you're entitled to believe it but it's not the absolute truth until the end of the manga.

Anyway I'm just going to stay off any further arguments over this subject I said it a few pages ago and I should have stopped, it's just unnecessary now, there's other issues I'd like to address surrounding the DC.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 11, 2014)

This convo too funny.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 11, 2014)

random user said:


> Speaking of Dark Continent



Dragon Quest series have World Trees or Yggdrasils it was my first thought.

Maybe this one has the same role and it's leaves/fruit could revive or heal people.

Maybe it'll restore Gon's Nen...

The Dark Continent little insight just brought so many questions.

The Giants, The huge hole, the floating island, there's a thing on there that looks like Howl's moving castle even has smoke coming out of the side, there's a structure that looks like a Colosseum...

It's a whole damn continent to explore.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 11, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> You mean the theory that eventually there'll be someone stronger than Meruem? Yeah because that's just so far-fetched...
> 
> So basically what we've been discussing for the past 4 or 5 pages, you want to bring that up again?
> 
> ...



Post rose meruem is the absolute truth. He can literally do anything with nen. What you think if he wanted to get rid of that rose poison he couldmt? If he would have never met komugi it would literally be the end of the hxh world, shes what really saved the world not the rose.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (May 11, 2014)

We'll see someone or something stronger than Meruem in the Dark Continent. Just because it's "Togashi" doesn't mean he won't be introducing stronger characters.


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2014)

I'm going to enjoy all of the tears when it is revealed that Mureum would amount to a A tier level fighter in the Dark Continent, a place where S tier and above exist. I will also afford myself a hearty chuckle if it is revealed that Gon's mother is from the Dark Continent.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 11, 2014)

HunterChairmanNetero said:


> We'll see someone or something stronger than Meruem in the Dark Continent. Just because it's "Togashi" doesn't mean he won't be introducing stronger characters.



 How do you get stronger tham someone who can literally do anything with nen? Think ppl it just doesnt make sense too have someone stronger than post rose meruem just running around the dark continent. Pre rose meruem level is already ridiculously strong and can make ridiculously powerful abilities with minimal effort and training so why have ppl stronger than that? It doesnt make any sense. 





Gunners said:


> I'm going to enjoy all of the tears when it is revealed that Mureum would amount to a A tier level fighter in the Dark Continent, a place where S tier and above exist. I will also afford myself a hearty chuckle if it is revealed that Gon's mother is from the Dark Continent.


----------



## Danchou (May 11, 2014)

The Dark Continent foreshadowing reminds me of the last bits of YYH.

It starts of with a lot of hype, but in the end Togashi is too lazy to actually bring out all it's potential and it ends with just a wasted opportunity.


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> How do you get stronger tham someone who can literally do anything with nen? Think ppl it just doesnt make sense too have someone stronger than post rose meruem just running around the dark continent. Pre rose meruem level is already ridiculously strong and can make ridiculously powerful abilities with minimal effort and training so why have ppl stronger than that? It doesnt make any sense.



Same could be said of Toguru, and the same could be said of Sensui. Characters from his previous work. 

You can have your own opinion on what you feel will happen, but don't run around, like a petulant child, screaming about what cannot happen.


----------



## Danchou (May 11, 2014)

Kuroro is obviously going to be the strongest person we've ever seen.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 11, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> If the manga lasts long enough we will get another big bad stronger then the king.
> 
> Not any time soon though.



Jairo/Gyro, his rage will the source of his power, since he is now a Chimera Ant, he will start killing people then eat them, after that he will meet with Welfin, Bizeff, etc, they will help him unlock Nen, then all of them will go to the Dark Continent and become stronger.

EOS Gyro will be >>> Post RG Meruem



sadino said:


> You could start with your theory...
> 
> Since we've changed the subject i have a question:
> 
> ...



Gon will travel with Kaitos nakama, and they will become strong(Kaito said they had potential to surpass him). Thats why I feel there is gonna be a timeskip, because they are gonna face the Ryodan in the future.





tupadre97 said:


> Are you serious? Adult Gon didnt just beat Pitou, he fucking slaugtered her. He blitzed her and killed her in three hits, *only three fucking hits.* The king hit her with killing intent and only gave her a bloody lip while gon smashed her head in one fucking blow. Gon was clearly on the level of the king and hes an enhancer so hes easily stronger than him. At that point he was probably the strongest in the series besides post rose meruem, dont give us that bs that beating pitou didnt mean anything because it clearly did.



 Pitou was still inferior to Netero who was no match for Pre RG Meruem, I dont see her tanking Neteros 99 hands attack let alone...Zero


----------



## exabyte (May 11, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> You don't understand the mechanic behind a simple punch.* You can't damage someone in mid air with a punch. You need the ground or some other thing to oppose your own momentum.*



WTF are you even talking about?  I think it's hard for anyone to take you seriously after this.


----------



## Kanki (May 11, 2014)

Does anyone know what day of the week HxH will be coming out for us? Hopefully it isn't Wednesday.



Danchou said:


> Kuroro is obviously going to be the strongest person we've ever seen.



But logically Chrollo should be Kurapika's greatest opponent (I really hope Togashi doesn't go down the Oda route of every main villain being fed to the MC).

I'm hoping Chrollo returns at some point in this arc. Or maybe we at least see him preparing to return, though as the PT have 10 members currently I guess that means one has to die? I'm hoping Franklin, as the others are either too new, or huge personalities within the group. It'd be a great way to reignite the Kurapika/PT rivalry too. 

It's been far too long.


----------



## random user (May 11, 2014)

It should be out may 28th. Which is wednesday. It can be delayed though.



Max Thunder said:


> Dragon Quest series have World Trees or Yggdrasils it was my first thought.
> 
> Maybe this one has the same role and it's leaves/fruit could revive or heal people.
> 
> ...


We can also meet some nen deities. Gods or some sort
The concept I have in mind is sort of like Occuria  from FFXII.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 11, 2014)

random user said:


> It should be out may 28th. Which is wednesday. It can be delayed though.
> 
> 
> We can also meet some nen deities. Gods or some sort
> The concept I have in mind is sort of like Occuria  from FFXII.



Beings that are genderless and don't possess physical/tangible bodies?

I thought about nen deities before they're definitely a possibility.

When someone on this thread reminded me of the existence of Satan, it made me think about whether or not this manga just used our religious system instead of it's own original one.

Anyways couple of things that interest me about that DC spread at the end of chapter 338.



*1 - * Some information that the ancient ones documented, my thoughts tie into your theory about Yggdrasil, the tree is clearly given main focus at the top of the page which means it's highly important. Towards the bottom the middle of the document we see what looks like a skeleton, which gave me the idea of life and death, the skeleton also seems to be worshipping the tree so the tree would be holy. At the bottom of the document there are three human figures, it could be to show that the skeleton or this being is in a higher class than that of the humans. If the tree is indeed holy and worshipped then what would that mean for it's fruit? 

*2 -* Looks like tents, which could be an indication of some sort of (primitive?) civilisation. There's a lot of bits about the spread that look like cities to me but I thought I'd just be grasping for straws by pointing those out, definitely an area where a better drawn spread with more attention to detail would have been great.

*3 -* The Giants have raised a number of questions for me but I have a feeling they're the deities, they're actually bigger than the mountains and volcanoes, and they're almost as big as the tree, not that we should take the scaling literally but they're also drawn without any features it gives them a sense of  mystery, they come across as just 3 big question marks for me.

*4 -* The sinkhole, first thing I think about the sinkhole is underground city or some sort of thing to do with hell, the world tree reaches for heaven the hole reaches for hell. Also, next to the whole is a structure that has been placed in a geometric shape, seems like a clear sign of rational beings.

*5 -* Is the structure that I identified as something which looks like Howl's moving Castle, it's not detailed enough for me to conclude such thing but it was the first idea that it gave me.

*6 -* The Colosseum, could it be a knock at the existence of an ancient civilisation? Is it a setting for a possible tournament arc like so many other shounen have done?

*7 -* The floating island, why is it there? We know that the manga doesn't really leave things unexplained when they're out of the ordinary so that island is floating for a certain reason and I'd like to find out what that reason is. Could it be nen? Imagine the intensity of nen someone would need to be able to lift a whole piece of land.


----------



## sadino (May 11, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> You mean the theory that eventually there'll be someone stronger than Meruem? Yeah because that's just so far-fetched...
> 
> So basically what we've been discussing for the past 4 or 5 pages, you want to bring that up again?
> 
> ...



I meant your theories about the new arc, to give us somewhere to start from since you brought the subject(with good timing i might add).I think i've used the emoticon wrongly if you misunderstood,  lol

Since you've posted the outisde image with those 6 points of interest.

Many of them really pay some homage to YYH we have a good chance to see those, the amount of character designs that pay homage to YYH and Level E is quite astounding in the first place so we have a good reason to think so.

But a difference that shown clearly between that manga and this one is that Togashi foreshadows every single arc somehow, while YYH had many stuff come from nowhere(not as cheap as other manga,but not foreshadowed still).The world building here is vastly superior too, but i still think it will focus more on hunters right now(we even got stars and archetypes of many hunters).


----------



## Max Thunder (May 11, 2014)

sadino said:


> I meant your theories about the new arc, to give us somewhere to start from since you brought the subject(with good timing i might add).I think i've used the emoticon wrongly if you misunderstood,  lol
> 
> Since you've posted the outisde image with those 6 points of interest.
> 
> ...



Well we know Gon and some other hunters need training, Gon's with Kaito who says they'll both surpass his previous self so we might actually get an arc or it could be a time skip, still I'm curious to find out what type of hunters the main characters will become this is something that hasn't been brought up at all. It could also potentially set the direction of the manga in Gon's perspective, especially if he and Killua become two different types of hunter like, how will their stories tie in?

And yeah you're right, Togashi seems to have set up a lot of things for the Dark Continent, I think there'll be various arcs in this new area to address many different things, like I've said before it's a whole damn continent to explore.

This whole potential could all be blown due to Togashi's laziness and sincerely, that scares me.


----------



## sadino (May 11, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Well we know Gon and some other hunters need training, Gon's with Kaito who says they'll both surpass his previous self so we might actually get an arc or it could be a time skip, still I'm curious to find out what type of hunters the main characters will become this is something that hasn't been brought up at all. It could also potentially set the direction of the manga in Gon's perspective, especially if he and Killua become two different types of hunter like, how will their stories tie in?
> 
> And yeah you're right, Togashi seems to have set up a lot of things for the Dark Continent, I think there'll be various arcs in this new area to address many different things, like I've said before it's a whole damn continent to explore.
> 
> This whole potential could all be blown due to Togashi's laziness and sincerely, that scares me.



I'm also a little afraid it wil ltake too much from him.

It's like Greed Island,Gon knew about it but we've got an entire big arc before he finally enters it.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 11, 2014)

Danchou said:


> The Dark Continent foreshadowing reminds me of the last bits of YYH.
> 
> It starts of with a lot of hype, but in the end Togashi is too lazy to actually bring out all it's potential and it ends with just a wasted opportunity.



No i think hxh is different for togashi. It seems like te series he really wanted to do and thats why he ended yyh like that bcuz his editors wanted him to make it a long series like dbz but he didnt want that he wanted something like hxh. Thats probably also the reason why he takes so long to write it, because he wants it to be perfect.


Gunners said:


> Same could be said of Toguru, and the same could be said of Sensui. Characters from his previous work.
> 
> You can have your own opinion on what you feel will happen, but don't run around, like a petulant child, screaming about what cannot happen.



 Wth are you talking about? Toguro and sensui couldnt use their powers to do anything. The power structure of yyh is completely different. You must not understand nen or its role in the series if you think togashi is just gonna pull a dbz on us and have ppl stronger than post rose meruem, which would be fucking absurd. Your the one who doesnt have any reading comprehension not me.

I mean seriously who the hell is gonna be able to beat someone strgoner than post rose meuem? You might as well have togashi write goku into the series and have him blow up the planet. Makes as much sense as whatever the hell you guys are talking about.


----------



## Ramius (May 12, 2014)

The retard and underage is strong in this thread. Too many posts, not enough fingers to point at and laugh


----------



## Pyro (May 12, 2014)

Does anyone know in what chapter Hisoka ranks the Zodiac?


----------



## random user (May 12, 2014)

Pyro said:


> Does anyone know in what chapter Hisoka ranks the Zodiac?


This one?

Chapter 57


----------



## random user (May 12, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Beings that are genderless and don't possess physical/tangible bodies?
> 
> I thought about nen deities before they're definitely a possibility.
> 
> ...


Really nice analysis 

This spread also gives me a Nausicaa vibe, especially with divine giants concept. Some things point out to an ancient civilization, which brings the question how old the world really is and what iteration of the world the events take place in. It always seemed like HxH universe takes place in a modern equivalent of our world, but what if DC is _*actually*_ our world after a cataclysm, and the inner world is sort of like Cocoon from ff13, a safe heaven.

#5 kinda looks like an airship/arc of sorts


----------



## Max Thunder (May 12, 2014)

random user said:


> Really nice analysis
> 
> This spread also gives me a Nausicaa vibe, especially with divine giants concept. Some things point out to an ancient civilization, which brings the question how old the world really is and what iteration of the world the events take place in. It always seemed like HxH universe takes place in a modern equivalent of our world, but what if DC is _*actually*_ our world after a cataclysm, and the inner world is sort of like Cocoon from ff13, a safe heaven.
> 
> #5 kinda looks like an airship/arc of sorts



Yeah, #5 definitely looks like something mechanical but as you said, HxH's technology is  equivalent to our world we know they have things like the Internet, iTube, phones and zeppelins/blimps so I'm not sure how impressive this mechanical contraption could really be apart from it being in a continent with no human access.

I think the government is trying to hide something that exists in that continent. They seem to be resorting to extreme measures to prevent people from going there...

About your cataclysm theory, we know that humans in the hxh world have already resorted to nuclear war.

Could it be that the Dark Continent has seen the rise and fall of numerous civilisations that were all eventually annihilated due a large scale nuclear war?


----------



## Furious George (May 12, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> No, this argument is occurring because people are unable to understand that this is fiction.
> 
> Chimera Ants of there level could be common place but it just doesn't make sense for Togashi to have held Mereum up as this messiah like figure if he was just a normal occurrence.
> 
> ...



This actually makes a whole lot of sense. 

I think that our generation of shounen readers is so inundated with the DBZ school of thought that any time we get an inkling of that style of storytelling, the series becomes about that and has to keep doing that. 

This same thing happened with One Piece when the Enies Lobby arc (another clear homage to DBZ) came rolling around... that was the ONLY arc in OP where speed, strength, technique and power levels was that black and white and yet people are still trying to fit the series into that peg. 

Chimera Ant arc was drastically different than any arc before it just like Hunter Chairman Executive arc was drastically different than the Chimera Ant arc. People really aren't giving Togashi enough credit. It is not a requirement that people get stronger than Mereum. He's doing a little more than a power level thing here.



Max Thunder said:


> Your theory is fine as are all your points.
> 
> But I'd rather imagine that what we saw, 3 or 4 arcs into the manga, wasn't limit of power for HxH.



Ya see, I don't get this view. 

Hunter x Hunter was never really about that life to begin with. 

In a series filled with layered characters, creative looks into the human condition, complex fighting systems and in-world detail... is the idea that X won't be stronger than Y by the end of the series really going to rock your world? 

Did The King punching really hard just invalidate everything this series had going for it before that?


----------



## Max Thunder (May 12, 2014)

Furious George said:


> This actually makes a whole lot of sense.
> 
> I think that our generation of shounen readers is so inundated with the DBZ school of thought that any time we get an inkling of that style of storytelling, the series becomes about that and has to keep doing that.
> 
> ...




But you see, I'm not talking about this shift in strength happening now, I'm talking about it happening eventually, towards the conclusion of the story.

Everyone here just seems to think that because we're saying that we think Meruem may be surpassed that it'll have to happen next arc...

Standards are set to be passed, we saw Gon's power multiplying suddenly and to me it was just a taste of what we could see in the future.

And our generation (we could be from different generations) has nothing to do with this line of thought in my opinion, a shonen will always be a shonen, which is aimed at young boys or young men and it's usually characterised by consisting of action, companionship, fanservice, comic-relief and just characters striving to better themselves.
You'll find that the ones that portray these characteristics the most are the best sellers.

Maybe as you get older you have higher expectations, re-watching dragonball has exposed me to a number of things from the storytelling perspective that I didn't notice when I was 8. It's just not as great as I probably thought it was.
You're not going to like things when you are 20 the same way you did when you were 10.

Now I'm not saying I don't give Togashi any credit, he's clearly not even aiming for a young audience and I do think the story he's told so far is absolutely great, it's what got all of us hooked on this cursed damn thing.
So yeah, storytelling is definitely an important aspect of this manga.

But how long can you really go by focusing on storytelling and not showing any power progression before your readers start to get bored? The election arc for me for example, great from a storytelling perspective but I could say that it was ever so slightly a bit boring. 

But anyway, this is a shonen where humans go beyond our capacity, Togashi introduces a power that let's characters exceed their limits and then suddenly he places a cap on the power levels?

I don't believe so, but then again, that's just me.


----------



## Furious George (May 12, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> But you see, I'm not talking about this shift in strength happening now, I'm talking about it happening eventually, towards the conclusion of the story.
> 
> Everyone here just seems to think that because we're saying that we think Meruem may be surpassed that it'll have to happen next arc...



No I do get what you're saying. What I am saying is that nothing says that a character ever has to get Mereum strong. Ever. Not by the end of the series or by the end of the arc. 

Everything about the way HxH has unfolded heretofore suggest that it is very arc-centric in its themes, characters and emphasis. Chimera Ant was kind of "about" power levels and nothing says that the future arcs will place the same level of emphasis on it... other than other shounen doing it that way, of course.



> Standards are set to be passed, we saw Gon's power multiplying suddenly and to me it was just a taste of what we could see in the future.



Not necessarily. 

I see HxH more about Gon/Killuia becoming "complete" people in their own ways. They survive/accomplish some thing in a particular arc and move on... the conclusion of an arc has never hinged on either becoming stronger than they were before. It has happened, yes, but its not the criteria the way it is for something like DBZ or Toriko.

And I'm sure that Gon will continue to get stronger as the series goes on. He just doesn't necessarily have to become stronger than the strongest ever.



> And our generation (we could be from different generations) has nothing to do with this line of thought in my opinion, a shonen will always be a shonen, which is aimed at young boys or young men and it's usually characterised by consisting of action, companionship, fanservice, comic-relief and just characters striving to better themselves.
> You'll find that the ones that portray these characteristics the most are the best sellers.



I admit generations was a poor choice of words on my part and one I would have edited before you quoted it.  

I agree that a shounen is a shounen and that they do generally have to include these things.... but emphasis on the things you listed will always vary.




> But how long can you really go by focusing on storytelling and not showing any power progression before your readers start to get bored? The election arc for me for example, great from a storytelling perspective but I could say that it was ever so slightly a bit boring.



Well, that's really more a matter of opinion than anything. I honestly don't need to see Meruem surpassed to be completely satisfied with the series.... not just saying that to "win" this argument. It just doesn't seem all that important (or, in fact, likely) to me.



> But anyway, this is a shonen where humans go beyond our capacity, Togashi introduces a power that let's characters exceed their limits and then suddenly he places a cap on the power levels?



Why not?



> I don't believe so, but then again, that's just me.



Fair enough, and of course I'm not saying its impossible that Togashi is going the route of making the denizens of the Dark Continent like gods compared to Mereum. Its just that nothing about his style suggest he is going that route.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 13, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> It wasnt just a "punch" you moron pitou got hit with a giant statue made out of energy moving at hypersonic speeds. Thats like saying if you get hit with a missile or a jet moving at supersonic speeds in midair you'll be just fine. Youre the one that doesnt know what he's talking about..




If you are floating on the sea and a box of 200 kg hit you, you would barely feel the real weight of the box and you wouldn't be crushed till you got to the bottom of the sea, as the water barely opposes the movement.

For a fictional ant who can jump hundreds of meters and tank explosions that destroys buildings, an hypersonic punch in the middle of the air can only push him. On the other hand put him on the ground and he'll be crushed like the ant he is.



Ramius said:


> Zuhaitz, you're retarded.
> What top 10?
> Just bring every single scan in question if you're going to claim shit, because so far you've only been spitting out bullshit without backing up any statement of yours.



I have showed my pics, not like you, genius among geniuses, jerk among jerks.



exabyte said:


> WTF are you even talking about?  I think it's hard for anyone to take you seriously after this.



If I'm mistaken, then show me my mistake. Explain me the physics behind a punch.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 13, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> No, this argument is occurring because people are unable to understand that this is fiction.
> 
> Chimera Ants of there level could be common place but it just doesn't make sense for Togashi to have held Mereum up as this messiah like figure if he was just a normal occurrence.
> 
> ...



spot on 

personally my guess is that post-nuke meruem is one of the strongest beings even including the outside. maybe there will be a few who will be stronger, but definitely not a multitude who will outclass him 10 times over


----------



## Ice Cream (May 13, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> But anyway, this is a shonen where humans go beyond our capacity, Togashi introduces a power that let's characters exceed their limits and then suddenly he places a cap on the power levels?




Togashi introduced a character who survived being hit with a nuke near ground zero and another whose nen ability can grant near infinite wishes.

If there wasn't a cap in place then this manga's structure would go downhill fast.


----------



## random user (May 13, 2014)

> The Chimera arc was based of DB, with specific nods to the Cell Saga.


errr
              no

everything else can be automatically disregarded after that


----------



## Ramius (May 13, 2014)

Oh, really? Let's take it step by step.



> Netero already admitted that he wasn't one of the 10 strongest nen users, not any more.


Never happened and he's very humble too. It was only mentioned he is not as strong as he was in his prime.



> And yet Meruem needed 20 minutes to touch him...


Because Meruem was much slower?
Then, let's make it clear: people are talking about Meruem as he was after he was reborn when they say "the very top tier"
chinese scan
chinese scan

For instance he couldn't fly or use Nen before.

And he was nowhere near as fast
chinese scan
chinese scan

Leagues faster than Knuckle, who was already fast enough for Zitoh.



> Yes, the pysical capacities of Mereum were by far, above the ones of a 130 years man, big deal.



You seem to be confused by the situation: so what of his age? Yes, he was a bit rusted, but that doesn't mean he'd be playing around with nuke level explosions in his prime, you dolt. It only means he'd be even faster and have more stamina. His statue's strength doesn't come from its destructive capacity, it comes from his speed. His "destructive" technique is Zero, which has some sort of condition. So it's not like he'd just come there and slap Meruem and that's it. The story would repeat itself except this time Netero wouldn't make any mistakes. It would take him longer, but he'd tire Meruem out eventually. That's all there is to it.

It's also clearly implied he'd be slapping some of those people you want to "hype up", the Zoldycks, even at his age.

More so, it's implied that the "Dragon" dude is the closest to Netero both in power and ability, yet Ging is in that group too.
So that means we've got two top 5 Nen users among Zodiacs and something tells me old Netero couldn't have been below them. You also seem to be forgetting that not every Hunter, actually a few, de facto focus on combat, whereas so far we've been shown that Netero only ever trained his physical capacities. Hard to believe each and every follows that example, especially when you got archaeologists, gourmets, criminologists, intelligence department and so on. 



> Another interesting thing is that many people seem to think that the strongest nen users in the world must be part of the hunter society...
> 
> Meruem will end up being a really low top tier, if not just a high tier, and maybe his post nuke form will be argued to be a mid top tier, just because of it's hype.



Two of the top 5s are in the Hunter Society, that's pretty fucking impressive.
"HURRR MERUEM WILL END UP BECAUSE I SAID SO. I'VE GOT NO ARGUMENT, ONLY BELIEF, BUT I SAID SO, SO IT'S TRUE! BELIEVE IT"



> Just like him saying that Pitou may be stronger than himself.
> 
> On the other hand, the top 10 nen users seem to be something official, and Netero admitted not be there any more.



There is no top 10, you fucking ignorant.



> As you yourself admit they are as weak as Genthru, the guy Gon defeated with tricks when he had barely any notion on how to fight using nen.
> 
> *Morel was already weak enough for the Zodiacs to complain and wonder why Netero was teaming with such a weak hunters, Knucle, Kite, Knov, and Shoot were even weaker. *



Care to post the exact scan for this one? How was it worded.



> As Hisoka, someone who used nen before becoming a hunter, stated, the average elite hunter is a weakass.



Hisoka "assessed" them without even taking a look at their Nen, just physical state. Try again. Each and every of those were Chairman's sparring partners.



> Colt couldn't measure them as he never saw the full potential of neither of them. But even if you were right, that would only mean that the Royal Guards have more amount of nen than a 130 years old man, big deal.
> 
> And the manga later proof that the Royal Guards were a joke to someone like Netero.



A very special 130 years old man, who was above some of the most "elite" and "hyped up" characters in the manga (such as Chrollo, Zeno, Silva) right? Forgot to mention that, didn't you.



> Nen is basically the life force. The life force of a 130 years old man will be way weaker than the life force he had when he was in his prime.
> 
> And It was also stated that his Zero Palm was proportional to the remaining life force of Netero, therefore the Zero we saw was the weakest he ever used.
> 
> Netero being an elite despite his age only suggest that in his prime the ant King would be a joke for him.



It's not fucking way weaker, that's your head canon. Post the scans, it's only been stated he's not as strong as he was in his prime, never was it implied he was so much above Meruem or even old self in his prime. He also didn't fucking have access to a nuke in his prime, that's how he overcame Meruem. His Zero only scratched Meruem and it's his ultimate resource. You think he'd be one shooting him in his prime? Are you retarded? Sorry, that's burden of proof on you. Fanfiction ahoy. 



> That's the law of shonen.


If you only ever read Naruto and Dragonball, sure.

Not even going to bother with the rest, just address
-top 10 hunters (was never a thing)
-Prime netero being leagues above his older self (protip: it wasn't stated or implied, it's your headcanon)

You never posted any scan for that.


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2014)

You must be dizzy if you think an 100+ Netero is as strong as Netero in his younger days. I think people are mixing up what they want to happen with what can happen. So many people set HxH up as this bastion of great manga series, that the thought of it sticking to a general formula is painful for them to accept.


----------



## Ramius (May 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You must be dizzy if you think an 100+ Netero is as strong as Netero in his younger days. I think people are mixing up what they want to happen with what can happen.



Do you actually read and understand what you're reading? You must have some shitty reading comprehension if you think I ever said old Netero was as strong as his "young" self. There is a gap, but people exaggerate that gap and let their fantasy go wild. It was never worded that way. It was simply said he's not as strong as his young self. Be it 50 % weaker, 30 % or 70 %, that wouldn't make a that much drastic difference in the long run, given he could merely scratch Meruem. 
What would have doubling or tripling the power done? One-shoot? No. He'd simply have more stamina and power to compete to overcome him in time.

There is something else people seem to be intentionally forgetting: Mereum was never out to kill him, but only incapacitate him. So he had some huge handicap.



> So many people set HxH up as this bastion of great manga series, that the thought of it sticking to a general formula is painful for them to accept.



Oh, oh, oh. Couldn't help it, right? What does people considering HxH a great manga have anything to do with this, eh? You really are exasperate.


----------



## Danchou (May 13, 2014)

I don't know. I'm not impressed by most of the Zodiac since Hisoka rated some of them as rather mweh and even rated Illumi higher than them.

Hisoka also merely entertained the thought of fighting them as a backup plan. If they were truly strong he would've made fighting them his priority.

There's a reason Togashi put scenes like that in the manga.

Characters like Ging and Pariston are an obvious exception though.


----------



## Gunners (May 13, 2014)

I think the Zodiac are stronger than Hisoka rated them. Hisoka is an arrogant bully who has picked on people beneath his level, so it wouldn't surprise me if there was a level he simply couldn't read. It's also something I'd expect top tier characters to do, masking their power that is.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You must be dizzy if you think an 100+ Netero is as strong as Netero in his younger days. I think people are mixing up what they want to happen with what can happen. So many people set HxH up as this bastion of great manga series, that the thought of it sticking to a general formula is painful for them to accept.



The netero that fought meruem should have been about as strong as his old self, however the biggest difference is that he needed to meditate for a month to obtain that power.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 13, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I think the Zodiac are stronger than Hisoka rated them. Hisoka is an arrogant bully who has picked on people beneath his level, so it wouldn't surprise me if there was a level he simply couldn't read. It's also something I'd expect top tier characters to do, masking their power that is.




I think his ratings were accurate since the zodiacs at the voting booth were at the lower spectrum in terms of shown importance.

Togashi also portrayed the majority of the hunter association as 'fodder' in comparison to the likes of Hisoka and Illumi.


----------



## sadino (May 13, 2014)

It was stated back at some of Gon's nen trainings that the stronger foes are better in hiding strenght.That was proven quickly by Kuroro when the Nostrad sent black list hunters against them.

Between the zodiacs Hisoka rated i'm more curious about Kanzai,he seemed really dumb compared to the others so i think he compensates in combat ability.

Ginta may also be a monster cause he gave off YYh's Enki vibe. 

But in the end we don't even know Hisoka's criteria for that scoring, it could just be based on how menacing the leaking aura(everyone leaks a little aura when not using zetsu) was.In that case it's no surprise Illumi was above them, his aura was stated multiple times to be quite warped.


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 13, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Leagues faster than Knuckle, who was already fast enough for Zitoh.



False.



Ramius said:


> You seem to be confused by the situation: so what of his age? Yes, he was a bit rusted, but that doesn't mean he'd be playing around with nuke level explosions in his prime, you dolt. It only means he'd be even faster and have more stamina. His statue's strength doesn't come from its destructive capacity, it comes from his speed. His "destructive" technique is Zero, which has some sort of condition. So it's not like he'd just come there and slap Meruem and that's it. The story would repeat itself except this time Netero wouldn't make any mistakes. It would take him longer, but he'd tire Meruem out eventually. That's all there is to it.





The statue is made of nen.

Nen *life* force.

The life force of a 60 years old man >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The life force of an over 100 years old man.



Ramius said:


> More so, it's implied that the "Dragon" dude is the closest to Netero both in power and ability, yet Ging is in that group too.
> So that means we've got two top 5 Nen users among Zodiacs and something tells me old Netero couldn't have been below them. You also seem to be forgetting that not every Hunter, actually a few, de facto focus on combat, whereas so far we've been shown that Netero only ever trained his physical capacities. Hard to believe each and every follows that example, especially when you got archaeologists, gourmets, criminologists, intelligence department and so on.





Netero wasn't the strongest hunter.

Gigante was the closet to his power.

A B CD EFG

D is the closet letter to C, yet D isn't the first letter.



Ramius said:


> Care to post the exact scan for this one? How was it worded.



It has already been post where It happened and how It happened.

One of the Zodiacs complained that Netero was teamed up with weakasses like Morel.



Ramius said:


> Hisoka "assessed" them without even taking a look at their Nen, just physical state. Try again. Each and every of those were Chairman's sparring partners.



Because you say so.



Ramius said:


> A very special 130 years old man, who was above some of the most "elite" and "hyped up" characters in the manga (such as Chrollo, Zeno, Silva) right? Forgot to mention that, didn't you.



Because you say so again.

You over estimate  Netero way too much.



Ramius said:


> It's not fucking way weaker, that's your head canon. Post the scans, it's only been stated he's not as strong as he was in his prime



LOL

*


Ramius said:



			-Prime netero being leagues above his older self (protip: it wasn't stated or implied, it's your headcanon)
		
Click to expand...

*
LOL

Just let it be, if you are gonna argue that Netero was anywhere near his prime you better stop posting. He himself stated that he was nowhere near his prime.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 13, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> The statue is made of nen.
> 
> Nen *life* force.
> 
> The life force of a 60 years old man >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The life force of an over 100 years old man.



Can you provide some textual evidence for this?

Yes, nen is a life force. It is an energy that comes from living organisms.

You seem to implying that it correlated with life expectancy or physical condition. Neither of which are necessarily true by just saying it is a life force. While his physical body may weaken with age why should that affect his nen? 




> Netero wasn't the strongest hunter.
> 
> Gigante was the closet to his power.
> 
> ...



While I think there may be some sort of trickery on Togashi's part here, as both Pariston and Gin should be above Netero in my opinion, I think you are gravely confused.

If Gigante wasn't being highlighted as the strongest known Zodiac then that comment doesn't really have any value. We were being given reasons as why they would be good presidents for the organization. Gigante being at a similar level to Netero does not mean anything if we are not supposed to understand that as meaning he is second in strength in the organization.




> One of the Zodiacs complained that Netero was teamed up with weakasses like Morel.



Morel and Knov being "weak" is not a good argument. The difference between the ants and them is big enough that it makes the comment insignificant. The gap the zodiacs are talking about between them and Morel/Knov does not need to be comparable at all between the gap between Morel/Knov and the ants.

Furthermore it's funny that this would be used as an argument when Knov and Morel seemed quite confident about fighting the ants and their own strength early on. Underestimating and over confidence are prevalent through out the series when it comes to character's opinions of each others. 




> Because you say so.



We have to take Hisoka's word here which is dangerous. He is clearly a cocky individual and could easily be mistaken especially when it comes to the stronger characters. The series has established that there are ways for a character to hide their power or be below their true potential (Netero needed to meditate before being at his true peak).




> if you are gonna argue that Netero was anywhere near his prime you better stop posting. He himself stated that he was nowhere near his prime.



He stated he was weaker than Knov and Morel. This was before he meditated and unlocked his power. Then we have the fact that you are saying that he was exponentially weaker then his prime self. 

Where are your justifications for this stuff? Because being old makes you weak? Not necessarily true in fiction and necessarily true when you are talking about energy like nen which can actually improve with age in fiction. Most importantly is the justification for assuming that Netero at his prime was so substantially stronger than the Netero we saw as to completely close the gap between him and the King.


----------



## ZE (May 13, 2014)

Danchou said:


> I don't know. I'm not impressed by most of the Zodiac since Hisoka rated some of them as rather mweh and even rated Illumi higher than them.
> 
> Hisoka also merely entertained the thought of fighting them as a backup plan. If they were truly strong he would've made fighting them his priority.
> 
> ...



Hisoka only rated the ones who are likely to be the weakest. Ging, Pariston, Gigante and Mizaistom should be stronger than Hisoka and Illumi seeing how Ginta was a 9.0, close to Illumi who Hisoka thinks is worth a 9.5.


----------



## Ramius (May 13, 2014)

The only thing I asked you to do was post the scans, not spout "LOL" and pass it off as an argument. It isn't. And the whole power gap exaggeration? You can stuff that shit up your ass, mate.
Anybody else fancy arguing with a blinded twat?

Okay, Zuhaitz, here's a challenge: you wont get a boot up your ass if you find me a single scan where the gap between Netero's prime self and old self is accentuated. Anything like "he/I is/am nowhere near as strong as in his/my prime", you get the point.
If not, concession and apology accepted.


----------



## sadino (May 13, 2014)

Look how weakened the aura from that 130 old fart was.

That Zuhaitz guy is asking for a vip place on ignore list.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 13, 2014)

Ramius said:


> The only thing I asked you to do was post the scans, not spout "LOL" and pass it off as an argument. It isn't. And the whole power gap exaggeration? You can stuff that shit up your ass, mate.
> Anybody else fancy arguing with a blinded twat?
> 
> Okay, Zuhaitz, here's a challenge: you wont get a boot up your ass if you find me a single scan where the gap between Netero's prime self and old self is accentuated. Anything like "he/I is/am nowhere near as strong as in his/my prime", you get the point.
> If not, concession and apology accepted.



He did say he wasnt half as strong as his prime (dont really feel like looking up the chapter on a tablet) but that was before he meditated and was probably back around his old strength but a bit weaker after he did.


----------



## Varg (May 14, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Find me a single scan where the gap between Netero's prime self and old self is accentuated. Anything like "he/I is/am nowhere near as strong as in his/my prime", you get the point.
> If not, concession and apology accepted.


----------



## sadino (May 14, 2014)

This was before his training to "unrust" himself.

And the Meruem people don't think will be surpassed is the Post Nuke one. Netero fought the pre nuke one.In numbers we have something between 700.000~2.000.000 in Total Aura Potential(assuming both Youpi and Pouf have the same level of TAP close to 1 million ) between both Meruem.

COme on,Knuckle's power was introduced so we got a better grasp on the power levels after all.


----------



## Varg (May 14, 2014)

sadino said:


> This was before his training to "unrust" himself.



Just posting to show that there was indeed a time when a gap in strength  existed between Netero's prime and Older self. 

Personally speaking,am not sure Togashi  would ever get to the point in the story where a nen user exceeding Meruem in strength would be needed to invoke the _ battle shonen laws_ of increasingly difficult to beat antagonists


----------



## Ramius (May 14, 2014)

1. He was being humble and it's legit contradicted by what actually happened
2. He says "may", that doesn't really sounds convincing, just being modest again
3. 50 % weaker, 50 % stronger, wouldn't change much. The gap Zuhaitz seems to be portraying exaggerates this way more than that.
I already admitted it being 70, 30 or 50 could be the case, but I also explained why that shouldn't do much if you think about it.

-Meruem not being out to kill him
-Prime Netero's normal hits should still not be comparable to his old self's Zero, which merely scratched Meruem

Speculation.
Oh hey, but here's the thing though: Knov or Morel say that if Netero can't compare to Pitou, then nobody can. Gee, I wonder what could that mean.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 14, 2014)

sadino said:


> *It was stated back at some of Gon's nen trainings that the stronger foes are better in hiding strenght.*That was proven quickly by Kuroro when the Nostrad sent black list hunters against them.
> 
> *But in the end we don't even know Hisoka's criteria for that scoring, it could just be based on how menacing the leaking aura(everyone leaks a little aura when not using zetsu) was.*In that case it's no surprise Illumi was above them, his aura was stated multiple times to be quite warped.




I think a professional such as Hisoka would be well aware of the concept of concealing auras so he would have taken that into account.

Hisoka was rating the zodiac members to see who he should fight next after being disappointed with how weak the other pro hunters are. 
From that we can assume he does not consider the rated zodiac members as being on his or Illumi's level.



sadino said:


> Between the zodiacs Hisoka rated i'm more curious about Kanzai,he seemed really dumb compared to the others so i think he compensates in combat ability.




He had trouble writing and didn't even know about the dark continent.

I'm also curious about how he's a member of the zodiacs.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 14, 2014)

Going by the logic in this thread

people believe Gensuru and his gang is stronger than the Ryodan


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 14, 2014)

Ramius said:


> 1. He was being humble and it's legit contradicted by what actually happened
> 2. He says "may", that doesn't really sounds convincing, just being modest again
> 3. 50 % weaker, 50 % stronger, wouldn't change much. The gap Zuhaitz seems to be portraying exaggerates this way more than that.
> I already admitted it being 70, 30 or 50 could be the case, but I also explained why that shouldn't do much if you think about it.
> ...



1. Excuses and no, the feat proved that he wasn't that strong.
2. Saying may can also mean that he isn't sure if he is on them level or a little above.
3. He didn't say 50%, he said that he was on Morel's level..

4. How do you know that Prime Netero's normal attacks aren't already more powerful than the Zero of the 130 years old man. Nen is all about life force.

Concession accepted.



sadino said:


> This was before his training to "unrust" himself.
> 
> And the Meruem people don't think will be surpassed is the Post Nuke one. Netero fought the pre nuke one.In numbers we have something between 700.000~2.000.000 in Total Aura Potential(assuming both Youpi and Pouf have the same level of TAP close to 1 million ) between both Meruem.
> 
> COme on,Knuckle's power was introduced so we got a better grasp on the power levels after all.



More excuses.
Where's your proof that he was even close to his prime after the trainning?

Amount of Aura =/= Combat capacity.


----------



## sadino (May 14, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> 1
> 
> More excuses.
> Where's your proof that he was even close to his prime after the trainning?
> ...




CHapter 308 page 08 or 09 to 10 don't remember which site has the good translation though.


Jon Snow said:


> Going by the logic in this thread
> 
> people believe Gensuru and his gang is stronger than the Ryodan


You have some explanation pending after making such a stretch.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 14, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> 1. Excuses and no, the feat proved that he wasn't that strong.



No, Netero proved he was being humble.



> 3. He didn't say 50%, he said that he was on Morel's level..



"Even though I may not even be half as strong as I was in my prime?"

He said he was roughly at Morel/Knov's level in that rusty state.

He stated he was roughly half as strong as he had been in his prime.

We see him become entirely different after he powers up and get's ready to actually fight.


This seems like a big problem for you argument. Even if Netero was only half as strong in his powered up state it would still be doubtful that he would be comparable to Mereum.



> Where's your proof that he was even close to his prime after the trainning?



He was apparently closer than 50% to his prime after the trainning.

Show proof to show that this gap would suddenly make the difference you claim it would.


----------



## Ramius (May 14, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> 1. Excuses and no, the feat proved that he wasn't that strong.


What feat, you thickhead? The feat I'm talking about is Netero being able to blitz the likes of Pitou (who on his own turn shat on Kite in terms of speed) and being acknowledged as a huge threat to the King compared to anyone else there. Not Zeno, not Morel, not Knov, nobody. That and him being a chairman. Hey, if he really wasn't the strongest and the most capable among Zodiacs, would he really be a Chairman?



> 2. Saying may can also mean that he isn't sure if he is on them level or a little above.


It's not solid *either* way. 


> 3. He didn't say 50%, he said that he was on Morel's level..


Does the word "half" say anything to you?


> 4. How do you know that Prime Netero's normal attacks aren't already more powerful than the Zero of the 130 years old man. Nen is all about life force.


How do you know they are? Tada!




> More excuses.
> Where's your proof that he was even close to his prime after the trainning?
> 
> Amount of Aura =/= Combat capacity.



Where is your proof the gap was that big? If he was at half-strength of his prime as rusted as he were before training, then the gap surely has been closed by _some_ amount.

Oh, and look at him trying to bullshit his way through with "nen=life force, 60 years old life force >>>>>>> 130 years old life force". That's some genius level argument. No, it sure is.


----------



## tari101190 (May 14, 2014)

Wow just like DBZ threads.

Alienating fans by going on and on and on and on about stupid power levels.

Which is tragic because Hunter x Hunter gets really deep and is worth discussing.


----------



## Ramius (May 14, 2014)

You have to excuse my persistence on this one, I'm not arguing powerlevels here. I'm not comparing one characters to another/others, not raking them or whatever. I'm simply arguing against baseless claims. 
Well, everything I had to say I've already said earlier in this thread and most people know the fights are situational. (Knov for instance potentially being able to kill King with one simple movement, anyone?)

But yeah, what do you propose to discuss? We got 2 weeks left. Actually, I'm all for stopping replying to the certain group of users (or only 1) who try to stir up shit, as long as everyone else, who's rational, does the same.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 14, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Going by the logic in this thread
> 
> people believe Gensuru and his gang is stronger than the Ryodan



Genthru is a bit underrated, there is a reason why Togashi kept him alive I can see him join Jairos empire, and he will be stronger than before. Remember that he lost to Gon because he had prep.


----------



## random user (May 15, 2014)

is stupid powerlevels shit still going on?

*sigh* 

2 weeks


----------



## Zuhaitz (May 15, 2014)

Ramius said:


> What feat, you thickhead? The feat I'm talking about is Netero being able to blitz the likes of Pitou (who on his own turn shat on Kite in terms of speed) and being acknowledged as a huge threat to the King compared to anyone else there. Not Zeno, not Morel, not Knov, nobody. That and him being a chairman. Hey, if he really wasn't the strongest and the most capable among Zodiacs, would he really be a Chairman?



Yes, a 12 years old boy was.

Half as strong can be used like "fast as lighting" or 2hot as hell", It can mean literally half as strong as he was, or simply far from his prime.



Ramius said:


> Where is your proof the gap was that big? If he was at half-strength of his prime as rusted as he were before training, then the gap surely has been closed by _some_ amount.



1. Two times more powerful is a huge gap. The same way having 1 million dollars is way more than having 500.000 dollars.

2. What Netero said can be interpreted as "not even close to his prime".



Ramius said:


> Oh, and look at him trying to bullshit his way through with "nen=life force, 60 years old life force >>>>>>> 130 years old life force". That's some genius level argument. No, it sure is.



So, in your opinion you will have more energy when you get to be 130 years old than the one you will have with 60 years old. You are a genius.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 15, 2014)

sadino said:


> You have some explanation pending after making such a stretch.



I don't need to explain much. Everyone thinks powerlevels increases naturally from arc to arc. Greed Island is after Yorkshin, hence Gensuru > Ryodan


----------



## sadino (May 15, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> I don't need to explain much. Everyone thinks powerlevels increases naturally from arc to arc. Greed Island is after Yorkshin, hence Gensuru > Ryodan



Who the hell said that?

If anything most people here are denying this(see all the Meruem discussion).Come on, Hisoka was the closer to antagonist we got in the series inital state and he's Stronger than most Ryodan(and some Zodiacs it seems) members and Gensuru.

Togashi isn't the type to retort to cheap storytelling like that, it's more like people understimate the Bomb Devil trio too much that some are defending Gensuru. We even had a discussion in this same thread,(or the other one, dunno) if he could join the Ryodan skillwise, and most people agreed that he could.


----------



## exabyte (May 15, 2014)

Overall power levels generally increase from arc to arc, but not every character. Gon and Killua were still quite weak in G.I. arc so Togashi needed to give them a villain that Gon could conceivably beat with the right amount of prep. It would be silly to think Gensuru is above Ryodan level as that would put him above Hisoka too and as we see from the Election arc both Hisoka and Illumi are still very dangerous characters to Killua. I would rate Gensuru as being mid-tier Ryodan.


----------



## sadino (May 15, 2014)

Gon had an insane ammount of info and prep time for that.

He even had time to guess Gensuru's behavior and even knew his hatsu and trained specifically to fight it.Both Killua and Biscuit had an immense advantage in base stats against the other 2 bomb devils,Killua even admitted he was outclassed in Nen.

And if you think about it, Except for Razor,Biscuit and the 3 bomb devils we didn't had any strong characters that arc, Tsezguerra had hype but he was so rusty that he ended being almost useless.

While in York Shin the Beasts albeit outclassed by the Ryodan at least managed to deal a little damage to them.Both Nobunaga(though he couldn't do shit about it) and Uvo ended in situations they could've been defeated.The Beasts(i don't remember the correct name) were probably stronger than most GI hunters and weakasses during the election for example.


----------



## Fujita (May 15, 2014)

I think it would be more accurate to say that the _protagonist's_ power levels increase from arc to arc. In fact, until the Chimera Ant arc, I don't think that there wasn't really a continual power creep in villain threat, and that's because the Chimera Ant arc just went... insane in that respect. Strong characters were all over the place since the Hunter Exam, they just didn't fight the main characters. Same sort of deal in Yorkshin. Even some of the fights, like Gon vs Hisoka, involved strong characters not going all out. Or you have Gon vs Genthru, where he needed to use a very careful plan in order to win. 

This is something I like and find slightly frustrating as a battle shounen fan. There's more than one way to resolve a conflict in HxH, but sometimes the amazing, strategy-based Nen fights that you're hoping for just don't happen. 

And yeah, the Shadow Beasts were kind of decent when all working together. Shalnark complimented them and all, saying that they would have won if they had used lethal poison. 

Nobunaga, though... he just had bad luck. He would have been perfectly capable of getting out of there like the others if he wasn't pinned in the middle


----------



## OS (May 15, 2014)

should i read the manga or watch the anime for certain parts where togashi doesnt shit the bed?


----------



## sadino (May 15, 2014)

OS said:


> should i read the manga or watch the anime for certain parts where togashi doesnt shit the bed?



Till the Zoaldyeck arc read the manga, the 2011 anime skipped a very important plot point.

After that the anime is almost flawless.


----------



## Freechoice (May 15, 2014)

sadino said:


> Till the Zoaldyeck arc read the manga, the 2011 anime skipped a very important plot point.
> 
> After that the anime is almost flawless.



What did it skip? :33


----------



## OS (May 15, 2014)

I'm at the beginning of the chimera ant arc.


----------



## sadino (May 15, 2014)

What said:


> What did it skip? :33



The enitre Gon - Kite first meeting.

I don't quite remember but i think they still didn't show it fully, only a semi flashback.

@OS

The anime is pretty safe cause the manga had a severe drop in art quality at this point, unless you find tankobon version scans you'll have a hard time with the scribbles.

But the manga has amazing panels,like the o9ne Killua's holding two assault rifles(don't ask me why,but it's fun for me).


----------



## OS (May 15, 2014)

is there unnecessary fillers?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 15, 2014)

Nah, filler is almost non-existant.

I wont mind if the Elections Arc has a slow pace in the anime(covering 1/3 of a chapter)...


----------



## ZE (May 15, 2014)

"There won't be anyone stronger than Meruem."

Nanika: Hi there, guys. I have the power to grant any wish, and my power is so great it can be felt from far away, and the people who feel it, top tiers included, conclude they've never felt anything like it before. But beware, what they felt was me healing Gon, imagine what they've felt if I was using the destruction aspect of my power. Remember, Killua said my healing power is weaker and that I have to touch something in order to heal, something that doesn't happen when I use my power to destroy.


----------



## blueblip (May 15, 2014)

ZE said:


> "There won't be anyone stronger than Meruem."
> 
> Nanika: Hi there, guys. I have the power to grant any wish, and my power is so great it can be felt from far away, and the people who feel it, top tiers included, conclude they've never felt anything like it before. But beware, what they felt was me healing Gon, imagine what they've felt if I was using the destruction aspect of my power. Remember, Killua said my healing power is weaker and that I have to touch something in order to heal, something that doesn't happen when I use my power to destroy.


Alluka isn't stronger than Meruem in any sort of way. His/her ability is crazy, yes, but the current Alluka would get murdered by Meruem before s/he could even blink.

When people here talk about someone stronger than Meruem, they mean it in terms of combat ability. By your logic, the guy with the Indoor Fish ability Chrollo got it from is also stronger than Meruem...as long as they're indoors.


----------



## ZE (May 15, 2014)

No one is saying she's stronger, but her power is far superior to anything the King has ever shown. And if a random girl has this kind of power, why can't others also have a power superior to the king? 

Netero was inferior to the king, and so was his power.
Alluka is inferior to the king, but she has more power. She just doesn't know how to use it.

If a human with Netero's experience, or close to it, and a power close to Alluka appears, the king will no longer be the strongest. Now, what you may have to explain is why no other human can have that much power and why only Alluka can have it. And why a mere human can be so much more powerful than Meruem.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 15, 2014)

ZE said:


> No one is saying she's stronger, but her power is far superior to anything the King has ever shown. And if a random girl has this kind of power, why can't others also have a power superior to the king?



She has a powerful ability. 

We are talking about physical ability and the strength of their nen. 

I think everyone here agrees that nen abilities and creative use of them may allow characters in the future to potentially have been able to defeat Mereum.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2014)

@HxH Pros

I have 2 questions... 

Both of them deal with the Yorkshin arc... 

1. Silva and Zeno were hired by the 10 Dons to take care of Chrollo... and Illumi was hired by Chrollo to take care of the 10 Dons... 

Since Illumi killed them, didn't he basically just end up taking from Zeno and Silva? What's up with that? 

2. It was either episode 53 or 54... but it was the one where Kurapika basically told Gon, Killua and Leorio of his power, and how each of his chains have a different ability. 

I didn't understand the part where Gon told Kurapika to put the chain around his heart... 

What the hell would that have done?


----------



## Fujita (May 15, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @HxH Pros
> 
> I have 2 questions...
> 
> ...



Well, the family was hired for two jobs, each with the target being the person who paid for the other job. I'd imagine that their business model is to avoid bias in which job they take, and they sent people to do each one. Illumi (and Kalluto and Maha, if my memory is right) got there first, so there wasn't any point in killing Chrollo. After all... if they did that, _nobody_ was going to pay them.

It wasn't just Illumi being a punk, though.   



> 2. It was either episode 53 or 54... but it was the one where Kurapika basically told Gon, Killua and Leorio of his power, and how each of his chains have a different ability.
> 
> I didn't understand the part where Gon told Kurapika to put the chain around his heart...
> 
> What the hell would that have done?



Again, going off of my memory, Gon wanted some kind of condition that would prevent him from giving out any information about Kurapika's ability to the Troupe. Like, if he was tortured and was about to tell them, the Judgement Chain would kill him. Gon did that because he realized just how much trouble Kurapika would be in if the Troupe knew his weaknesses, and he was willing to die rather than end up hurting his friend.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 16, 2014)

two weeks


----------



## random user (May 16, 2014)

two weeks


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 16, 2014)

ZE said:


> No one is saying she's stronger, but her power is far superior to anything the King has ever shown. And if a random girl has this kind of power, why can't others also have a power superior to the king?


knov could potentially kill meruem, shizuku could potentially drain meruem of his blood, hell shalnark can control meruem. it's just a matter of how they can achieve it.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 16, 2014)

ZE said:


> No one is saying she's stronger, but her power is far superior to anything the King has ever shown. *And if a random girl has this kind of power, why can't others also have a power superior to the king? *
> 
> Netero was inferior to the king, and so was his power.
> Alluka is inferior to the king, but she has more power. She just doesn't know how to use it.
> ...




Alluka isn't a random girl/boy.

Togashi spent a few pages emphasising that there was a possibility of Alluka not being a normal human and coming from 'darkness'. 
In the HxH world, people have to work towards developing their nen abilities while he was simply born with it.


----------



## OS (May 17, 2014)

Finally caught up.

1. I liked Meruem but the end of the arc felt like Togashi was just hacking away baddies to get it over with. 
2. the alluka arc was fun and interesting. But all those rules to remember hurt my head.
3. I think the translators are getting confused between the kanji's for who girl and boy because im finding it hard to beleive pitou and alluka are boys.


----------



## sadino (May 17, 2014)

Pitou's gender is taboo, plz let's not start another discussion.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 17, 2014)

Pitou is a female.

That or she is both and can mate with both genders.


----------



## OS (May 17, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Pitou is a female.
> 
> *That or she is both and can mate with both genders*.



not anymore


----------



## Ice Cream (May 18, 2014)

OS said:


> Finally caught up.
> 
> 1. I liked Meruem but the end of the arc felt like Togashi was just hacking away baddies to get it over with.
> 2. the alluka arc was fun and interesting. But all those rules to remember hurt my head.
> 3. I think the translators are getting confused between the kanji's for who girl and boy because im finding it hard to beleive *pitou and alluka are boys*.




They're both male.

Alluka is a boy who is dressed and raised (?) as a girl similar to his brother, Kalluto.
His other 'personality' is a girl.

Pitou's gender has not been outright confirmed but really, he's a guy.
The anime and his official entry in the databook treats him as such.


----------



## Keishin (May 18, 2014)

The way the arcs transition from one to another is HxHs biggest flaw in my opinion. Phantom troupe arc to the game one is still annoying me.

Maybe Togashi doesn't know how to end the arcs hmm...


----------



## Freechoice (May 18, 2014)

In the anime Pitou is definitely being portrayed as a female. Just looks more female, not to mention the voice.

But iirc in the manga it refrains from using gender identifying pronouns (she, he), right?

Or is that the anime?

I'm confused


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 18, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> two weeks



 Can't wait.


----------



## SAFFF (May 18, 2014)

Really hopes he puts the Dark Continent stuff on hold and finishes the Ryodan/Kurapika storyline finally. The Outside World stuff will take him years to do and I'm not up for another decade without Kurapika and the Ryodan.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 18, 2014)

Just dont let Kurapilla kill all of the Ryodan by himself, let the other bodyguards shine and show what they can really do.

We still need to know what the chinese-looking dude can do, Togashi hasnt forgotten him because he appeared in the elections Arc...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 18, 2014)

Let's see some Hanzou and other characters too.


----------



## OS (May 18, 2014)

What said:


> In the anime Pitou is definitely being portrayed as a female. Just looks more female, not to mention the voice.
> 
> But iirc in the manga it refrains from using gender identifying pronouns (she, he), right?
> 
> ...



I've been told that in manga the kanji for he and she is the same so it's kinda hard to trans in certain situations.


----------



## Danchou (May 18, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Really hopes he puts the Dark Continent stuff on hold and finishes the Ryodan/Kurapika storyline finally. The Outside World stuff will take him years to do and I'm not up for another decade without Kurapika and the Ryodan.


First Outside World and then Ryodan.

Save the best for last.


----------



## convict (May 18, 2014)

The problem is, with Togashi the best may never be shown if it is saved for last. I say give us the best first just to make sure we actually get it.


----------



## sadino (May 18, 2014)

The outside arc still needs some build up, while the Ryodan's all primed and ready.

Just think how damn much build up the CA arc had...You guys really want another hiatus fest during the climax?


----------



## Freechoice (May 18, 2014)

Yeah I agree with the notion that a Kurapika/Ryodan centred arc should be next.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 18, 2014)

Nah, Jairo has been implied to be the Obito/Madara of HxH(final villain), Jairo will be the last opponent Gon will take down.

Expect him to be stronger than Post RG Meruem thanks to the power of his hatred toward humanity...


----------



## Stilzkin (May 18, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Expect him to be stronger than Post RG Meruem thanks to the power of his hatred toward humanity...



I'd say more dangerous not stronger but I think this might be going back to the previous argument in this thread.

Jairo is part ant so I think Togashi will stay away from him for awhile, we've seen enough of them. Next arc will probably about getting a team together and the permission required to enter the dark continent. Possibly dealing with the Ryodan through convincing Kurapika to come along. I don't think the dark continent will consume the rest of the series as some people here seem to think. It's probably just an idea to set up the next arc/saga gimmick. Not that the continent will only be mentioned in the next few arcs but the exploration of it as the focal point will only have a short run and we won't see most of it.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 18, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> I'd say more dangerous not stronger but I think this might be going back to the previous argument in this thread.
> 
> Jairo is part ant so I think Togashi will stay away from him for awhile, we've seen enough of them. Next arc will probably about getting a team together and the permission required to enter the dark continent. Possibly dealing with the Ryodan through convincing Kurapika to come along. I don't think the dark continent will consume the rest of the series as some people here seem to think. It's probably just an idea to set up the next arc/saga gimmick. Not that the continent will only be mentioned in the next few arcs but the exploration of it as the focal point will only have a short run and we won't see most of it.



Dark Continent will consume the last 2 Arcs of the Manga, Chase Beyond Netero Arc and Final War vs Jairo.

I believe we are getting another Heavens Arena Arc, but this time Gon will fight the Floor Masters in Battle Olimpia.

Togashi hyped all those guys to be Hisoka Level or more.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 18, 2014)

Lmao you actually think the battle arena has any purpose anymore: lmao

Have a better chance of returning to greed island than the arena


----------



## tupadre97 (May 18, 2014)

OS said:


> Finally caught up.
> 
> 1. I liked Meruem but the end of the arc felt like Togashi was just hacking away baddies to get it over with.
> 2. the alluka arc was fun and interesting. But all those rules to remember hurt my head.
> 3. I think the translators are getting confused between the kanji's for who girl and boy because im finding it hard to beleive pitou and alluka are boys.



I consider pitou a girl just so the rg can have one and we can have an op female character and villain but alluka is a boy but killua refers to him as his sister but nanika as a male. He wears girl clothes like kalluto because their mom makes them for some reason. 





Safellizer said:


> Really hopes he puts the Dark Continent stuff on hold and finishes the Ryodan/Kurapika storyline finally. The Outside World stuff will take him years to do and I'm not up for another decade without Kurapika and the Ryodan.



Nah i think all thatll be resolved in the gyro arc. 





Hibari Kyoya said:


> Let's see some Hanzou and other characters too.



Yeah i hope the hunter association hires him to investigate beyond netero or kakin tis arc. We havent seen him in action since the hunter exams and he seemed like a character togashi liked so he should come back.


perucho1990 said:


> Nah, Jairo has been implied to be the Obito/Madara of HxH(final villain), Jairo will be the last opponent Gon will take down.
> 
> Expect him to be stronger than Post RG Meruem thanks to the power of his hatred toward humanity...



Lol you think a soldier ant is gonna become stronger than post rose meruem? He is not gonna be the fuckin obito/madara of hxh he is gonna be the sakyo of hxh. He wont be a fighter but will plan for the destruction of the human world and he wont be fv. Killua will....


----------



## OS (May 18, 2014)

> Lol you think a soldier ant is gonna become stronger than post rose meruem? He is not gonna be the fuckin obito/madara of hxh he is gonna be the sakyo of hxh. He wont be a fighter but will plan for the destruction of the human world and he wont be fv. Killua will..


tbf, many things can happen in the dark continent.


----------



## Fujita (May 18, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Nah, Jairo has been implied to be the Obito/Madara of HxH(final villain), Jairo will be the last opponent Gon will take down.
> 
> Expect him to be stronger than Post RG Meruem thanks to the power of his hatred toward humanity...



Final villain? Well, perhaps, but he was a drug kingpin, now a drug kingpin with the body of a Chimera Ant soldier. He's more of a threat thanks to his leadership skills (and the eventual army of Meteor City natives he's going to gather ) than his own fighting power... which is fine. 

Personally, I see him as one of the villains of the Meteor City arc we've just got to have. He'll likely be antagonistic towards the Troupe _and_ the HA, which will cause all kinds of conflict.



Jouninja said:


> -snip-





Paragraph upon paragraph of advertising 

Great


----------



## Jouninja (May 19, 2014)

Fujita: Sorry if I come of as an infomercial. 0_ O Is it my sig? I'm just a member of these here forums since '05. 

It was always a dream to be able to read the online "scans" from the company itself, rather than then being some detached entity thats far from us and we just happen to get the scraps from the table in the form of ghetto quality translated, pages. But now that the dream is real, I just want to tell as many as possible, but it's like everybody is still living in the past and think we will never got an officlal source, when its already been here! Where people waiting for a cloud in the sky and for it to come down on a beam of light? How were people expecting to read Weekly Shonen Jump when they finally gave us the real thing for us foreigners to read. 

The money goes straight to the authors, so we will ensure that future chapters and stories will be better since we will be paying for it. 

The ultimate form of tribute to your Goda, Kuboss, and other SJ people. So if fictional, non-existant entities can get payed by millions of people around the world, why not these amazing humans who give us these awesome stories every week? Sorry I talk weird too, does that add to my informerciallism?  I am not affiliated with them or their site in anyway, they probably don't even know I exist. I am just a lone individual who is just trying to show you guys that the dream we longed for a decade ago is finally here. Why are we still relying on scans for our main source of this good and win?


----------



## Freechoice (May 19, 2014)

OS said:


> tbf, many things can happen in the dark continent.



Yeah the Ryodan could have their own little side story in the arc like they did in Chimera Ant & Greed Island arcs.

Yeah now that I think of it that probably will happen.


----------



## OS (May 19, 2014)

Dark Continent is basically New World from OP.


----------



## SAFFF (May 19, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Lmao you actually think the battle arena has any purpose anymore: lmao
> 
> Have a better chance of returning to greed island than the arena



Gotta see them Floor Masters, bro.


----------



## Butcher (May 19, 2014)

What said:


> Yeah the Ryodan could have their own little side story in the arc like they did in Chimera Ant & Greed Island arcs.
> 
> Yeah now that I think of it that probably will happen.


I want the Phantom Troupe to be as prominent as they were in the Yorknew arc myself. 

They are really getting too little panel time imo.

I know in this new arc they can't be _the_ main thing behind it, but I want them to be one of the major parts of the arc.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 19, 2014)

OS said:


> tbf, many things can happen in the dark continent.



A random soldier ant becoming stronger than the ultimate chimera ant king will not be one of them i'm afraid.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 19, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Lol you think a soldier ant is gonna become stronger than post rose meruem? He is not gonna be the fuckin obito/madara of hxh he is gonna be the sakyo of hxh. He wont be a fighter but will plan for the destruction of the human world and he wont be fv. Killua will....


I hope the final line is sarcasm, Killua turning heel/villain at certain point is something I would expect from Kubo or Kishimoto..



Fujita said:


> Final villain? Well, perhaps, but he was a drug kingpin, now a drug kingpin with the body of a Chimera Ant soldier. He's more of a threat thanks to his leadership skills (and the eventual army of Meteor City natives he's going to gather ) than his own fighting power... which is fine.
> 
> Personally, I see him as one of the villains of the Meteor City arc we've just got to have. He'll likely be antagonistic towards the Troupe _and_ the HA, which will cause all kinds of conflict.



You guys are forgetting Kurt, before turning into a Chimera Ant, was a normal kid...., he went from a normal Kid to being as strong as Early Chimera Ant Arc Gon and Killua...



Safellizer said:


> Gotta see them Floor Masters, bro.


Pretty much this.

Thinking again, I see Killua facing them instead of Gon, because Killua will probably to back to his country with Alluka and they will need money at certain point.


----------



## Fujita (May 19, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> You guys are forgetting Kurt, before turning into a Chimera Ant, was a normal kid...., he went from a normal Kid to being as strong as Early Chimera Ant Arc Gon and Killua...



And by general rank, Gyro would have gone from a typical human to...  being not quite as strong as early Chimera Ant arc Gon and Killua


----------



## LordPerucho (May 19, 2014)

Fujita said:


> And by general rank, Gyro would have gone from a typical human to...  being not quite as strong as early Chimera Ant arc Gon and Killua



At least stronger than Welfin, who was Gyros best friend. Welfin was fairly strong, he lost to Ikalgo because he found out the weakness of MissileMan and took advantage of it.

If Welfin comes back(which will happen because he wouldve found it Gyro by then), he wouldve adjusted "the condition/rule" of his ability like Kurapika did to his chains.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 19, 2014)

Jouninja said:


> Ice cream: The information can be found here, I can't remember what minute, but they talk about Hunter x Hunter for the entire thing and since they are in the know-how, release very valuable, never before heard info on the series inner workings.




Now that was an interesting podcast.

It's pronounced "Hunter Hunter" and not "Hunter *X* Hunter"? 

Besides the translator basing it off appearance, the anime character designer also believed that Pitou was a girl. 

Guess I'll consider Pitou a girl then... 
As for Alluka, I'm not falling for that one. 

Thanks for the link.



Fujita said:


> And by general rank, Gyro would have gone from a typical human to...  being not quite as strong as early Chimera Ant arc Gon and Killua




I assume he'll just have one crazy ass nen ability.



What do you mean by this Togashi? 
You better not take another hiatus before addressing it!


----------



## Stilzkin (May 19, 2014)

> What do you mean by this Togashi?
> You better not take another hiatus before addressing it!



Really it doesn't mean anything other than saying that they will meet again.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 19, 2014)

Crazy Theory but what if Gyro killed Gons mother?

Speaking of the Ryodan I can see Shizuku dying next because Kurapika had info about her thanks to Hisoka...


----------



## tupadre97 (May 20, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> I hope the final line is sarcasm, Killua turning heel/villain at certain point is something I would expect from Kubo or Kishimoto..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Colt was a division commander. Gyro was born a soldier ant not even an officer, its a wonder he was even able to maintain his personality when reincarnated he isnt gonna be doing any fightning thats for damn sure. Like i said he will be the sakyo of hxh and someone else will be his toguro i guess.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 20, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Colt was a division commander. Gyro was born a soldier ant not even an officer, its a wonder he was even able to maintain his personality when reincarnated he isnt gonna be doing any fightning thats for damn sure. Like i said he will be the sakyo of hxh and someone else will be his toguro i guess.



Are you forgetting how nen and conviction are related?

The fact that he he was able to maintain himself speaks a lot about his potential with nen and what he would be willing to do with it.

He doesn't need to be physically able to fight in this series.As long as he is intelligent and determined he can be dangerous. The fact that his body has more physical potential than that of a human's is a bonus.


----------



## Freechoice (May 20, 2014)

Please no Killua being the FV or even the antagonist at any point 

Can someone say cliche?


----------



## Ramius (May 20, 2014)

I see Gyro being just that guy who pulls the strings behind the scenes and has some manipulation Nen ability. There is no way he'll be a powerhouse or anything like that. 
Ye, I can see him becoming a very strong manipulator, may be the very top of manipulation, but that's it.
Or if he were to be a "powerhouse", I'd suppose I can see him getting a very strong and fast Nen ability like Netero's statue, but without requiring him to make all that physical effort.


----------



## sadino (May 20, 2014)

Seeming how he was set on doing nasty stuff, just because.

He's the guy with the "vilest" motivation out there.HIs hatsu can turn to be really nasty.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 20, 2014)

Is hxh this week or next week?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 20, 2014)

gyro isn't going to end up stronger than meruem. he's a patient schemer. he'll avoid confrontation up until the last moment if possible. he's a keyser sozer type of enemy.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 20, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Is hxh this week or next week?



Guessing next week.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 20, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Are you forgetting how nen and conviction are related?
> 
> The fact that he he was able to maintain himself speaks a lot about his potential with nen and what he would be willing to do with it.
> 
> He doesn't need to be physically able to fight in this series.As long as he is intelligent and determined he can be dangerous. The fact that his body has more physical potential than that of a human's is a bonus.



Did you not read me saying he would be the sakyo of hxh or what? 





Ramius said:


> I see Gyro being just that guy who pulls the strings behind the scenes and has some manipulation Nen ability. There is no way he'll be a powerhouse or anything like that.
> Ye, I can see him becoming a very strong manipulator, may be the very top of manipulation, but that's it.
> Or if he were to be a "powerhouse", I'd suppose I can see him getting a very strong and fast Nen ability like Netero's statue, but without requiring him to make all that physical effort.



*Sakyo...


Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> gyro isn't going to end up stronger than meruem. he's a patient schemer. he'll avoid confrontation up until the last moment if possible. he's a keyser sozer type of enemy.



*Sakyo...


----------



## Tangible (May 20, 2014)

I hope you hardcores aren't mean to me, but why do people think Gyro will be the final? Is there something I have forgotten? (sorry, too many hiatuses. I have forgotten so much about this series)


----------



## Ice Cream (May 20, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Really it doesn't mean anything other than saying that they will meet again.





> Whether that was fortunate for the two of them or not, will remain unknown until they eventually meet.




Was it fortunate for Gon that he didn't meet Jairo at that time?
Will Gon face peril for not meeting Jairo?
Does Jairo  have change for a dollar???

There's something else there, I know it.


----------



## Monna (May 20, 2014)

Tangible said:


> I hope you hardcores aren't mean to me, but why do people think Gyro will be the final? Is there something I have forgotten? (sorry, too many hiatuses. I have forgotten so much about this series)


The narrator seemed to emphasize that Gyro will play a large roll later on once he meets Gon. I personally don't think he will be the final villain but he's certainly a candidate.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 20, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Did you not read me saying he would be the sakyo of hxh or what?



Was Sakyo  dangerous in a fight? 

Cause I'm saying he can be both a leader and a fighter despite any physical short comings he may have.



Ice Cream said:


> Was it fortunate for Gon that he didn't meet Jairo at that time?
> Will Gon face peril for not meeting Jairo?
> Does Jairo  have change for a dollar???
> 
> There's something else there, I know it.



It says for both of them, not just for Gon.

Their encounter in the future would have been changed had they met. Perhaps that means that whenever it is that they do meet they will find the need to fight each other. Maybe it means that they would have done something differently that would affect their future encounter, this could be anything from Gyro deciding not to enact some evil plan, to them avoiding each other, to maybe not doing whatever sets off the conflict between the two.

I say it doesn't mean anything because you could say that statement about any two people. 

Was it fortunate that Stilzkin and Ice Cream had this discussion? Perhaps we will know in our next encounter?


----------



## OS (May 20, 2014)

gyro will be the edgiest thing to come out of this series.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 20, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Was Sakyo  dangerous in a fight?
> 
> Cause I'm saying he can be both a leader and a fighter despite any physical short comings he may have.
> 
> ...



I refuse to believe a soldier ant will ever be a threat to gon. Sure its amazing he was able to maintain his personality and memories as a soldier ant but he's a fucking soldier ant. No way in hell he is gonna be an amazing fighter. Maybe if he is a specialist he might have an op alluka type ability but he isnt gonna be fighting anyone of note.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 21, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> It says for both of them, not just for Gon.
> 
> Their encounter in the future would have been changed had they met. Perhaps that means that whenever it is that they do meet they will find the need to fight each other. Maybe it means that they would have done something differently that would affect their future encounter, this could be anything from Gyro deciding not to enact some evil plan, to them avoiding each other, to maybe not doing whatever sets off the conflict between the two.
> 
> *I say it doesn't mean anything because you could say that statement about any two people. *




True but Togashi chose to make an emphasis on Gon and Jairo's future meeting.




Stilzkin said:


> Was it fortunate that Stilzkin and Ice Cream had this discussion? Perhaps we will know in our next encounter?




Alright, I lol'd.




tupadre97 said:


> I refuse to believe a soldier ant will ever be a threat to gon. Sure its amazing he was able to maintain his personality and memories as a soldier ant but he's a fucking soldier ant. No way in hell he is gonna be an amazing fighter. Maybe if he is a specialist he might have an op alluka type ability but he isnt gonna be fighting anyone of note.




He's no longer just a soldier ant.

He's technically the new King with a growing support base.


----------



## SAFFF (May 21, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> . Like i said he will be the sakyo of hxh and someone else will be his toguro i guess.



Beyond Netero?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 21, 2014)

Tangible said:


> I hope you hardcores aren't mean to me, but why do people think Gyro will be the final? Is there something I have forgotten? (sorry, too many hiatuses. I have forgotten so much about this series)




it's because gyro operates at such a low profile that he goes unnoticed on everyone's radar. i mean ngl wasn't even of suspect to be a massive drug den.


----------



## Bill from Accounting (May 21, 2014)

In celebration of the manga returning i've been re-reading the chapters and one thing still confuses me, who the hell is the diego guy in chapter 315?  You mean to tell me the dictator was a fake the whole time, even before the ants got there?  Why?  What was the point of togashi creating that useless fact?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 21, 2014)

Bill from Accounting said:


> In celebration of the manga returning i've been re-reading the chapters and one thing still confuses me, who the hell is the diego guy in chapter 315?  You mean to tell me the dictator was a fake the whole time, even before the ants got there?  Why?  What was the point of togashi creating that useless fact?



no one knows

agreed that it shouldn't have been included. it has no connection to anything


----------



## hell no (May 21, 2014)

Bill from Accounting said:


> In celebration of the manga returning i've been re-reading the chapters and one thing still confuses me, who the hell is the diego guy in chapter 315?  You mean to tell me the dictator was a fake the whole time, even before the ants got there?  Why?  What was the point of togashi creating that useless fact?



it's a dig at Kim Jong-il the Dear Leader who was said by some to have died in 2003 and from then on was replaced by a double.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 21, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Beyond Netero?



Maybe. If thats whats going on he will probably be like gin level or something. 





Bill from Accounting said:


> In celebration of the manga returning i've been re-reading the chapters and one thing still confuses me, who the hell is the diego guy in chapter 315?  You mean to tell me the dictator was a fake the whole time, even before the ants got there?  Why?  What was the point of togashi creating that useless fact?



Yeah he was a double which means the real diego might show up in the gyro arc or something.


----------



## Freechoice (May 21, 2014)

Beyond Netero really is Netero's son, right?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 21, 2014)

That's implied


----------



## LordPerucho (May 21, 2014)

Beyond Netero is been implied to be a bit weaker than Meruem.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 21, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> I refuse to believe a soldier ant will ever be a threat to gon. Sure its amazing he was able to maintain his personality and memories as a soldier ant but he's a fucking soldier ant. No way in hell he is gonna be an amazing fighter. Maybe if he is a specialist he might have an op alluka type ability but he isnt gonna be fighting anyone of note.



Why?

This is like saying you can believe a human will be a threat to Gon now that he has managed to defeat a royal guard ant. 

When was anything ever said about soldier ants having a limited potential. They start out physically superior to humans as far as I can see.

Fights in this series are rarely about the difference in physical prowess of the two people fighting. As long as Gyro is physically fit, which he is as a soldier ant, and has an ability he should be able to fight.



perucho1990 said:


> Beyond Netero is been implied to be a bit weaker than Meruem.



Where was he ever implied to be a _bit _weaker? It's implied he is weaker, and if anything the implication is that he is a lot weaker.


----------



## Apotheosis (May 21, 2014)

So, is this starting back up again next week?


----------



## Varg (May 22, 2014)

Apotheosis said:


> So, is this starting back up again next week?



Yup, but seemingly the editors at WSJ aren't very enthusiastic about promoting it's return, might not be returning for long this time either.


----------



## Freechoice (May 22, 2014)

Varg said:


> might not be returning for long this time either.



Wait why is that?

Because of the new Dragon Quest?


----------



## Lortastic (May 22, 2014)

Varg said:


> Yup, but seemingly the editors at WSJ aren't very enthusiastic about promoting it's return, might not be returning for long this time either.



Could be possible that Togashi just cbf doing the promo stuff.


----------



## Pyro (May 22, 2014)

If it turns out Jump was trolling us all along I'm gonna throw a fit.


----------



## Apotheosis (May 22, 2014)

Okay, you guys can stop making stuff up now. SJ has advertised the return a good amount. It's the same as when he always comes off of hiatus.


----------



## KidTony (May 22, 2014)

Apotheosis said:


> Okay, you guys can stop making stuff up now. SJ has advertised the return a good amount. I*t's the same as when he always comes off of hiatus*.



exactly. which is always like 20 weeks tops.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2014)

He's got health issues right? That's probably why they are concerned. Though if i were him i would find a successor asap. Or more help.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 22, 2014)

Why doesn't Togashi use assistants again? It seems dumb


----------



## Lucciola (May 22, 2014)

^ I've read in an interview that he wants to do everything by himself. Perhaps he feels that if someone helps him with his art, it no longer 100% belongs to him. I can understand that feeling.


----------



## OS (May 22, 2014)

Yah well the price is he gets sick and he's claimed to have developed another personality. So it's still retarded.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 23, 2014)

What are your predictions for the chapter next week?

I predict


*Spoiler*: __ 



scribbles


----------



## Butcher (May 23, 2014)

Oh wow, split personality.

Wonder what Hunter x Hunter he would write ?


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 23, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> What are your predictions for the chapter next week?
> 
> I predict
> 
> ...



Rather safe prediction


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 23, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> What are your predictions for the chapter next week?
> 
> I predict
> 
> ...


that's a safe bet


Butcher said:


> Oh wow, split personality.
> 
> Wonder what Hunter x Hunter he would write ?


----------



## gehad (May 24, 2014)

Cool , cant wait to read . 2 years of patience...


----------



## Selva (May 24, 2014)

OS said:


> Yah well the price is he gets sick and *he's claimed to have developed another personality.* So it's still retarded.


He... actually said that? Oh boy


----------



## Recal (May 24, 2014)

OS said:


> Yah well the price is he gets sick and *he's claimed to have developed another personality.* So it's still retarded.


----------



## convict (May 24, 2014)

I don't think we will see scribbles for at least the first 10-15 chapters. Togashi usually starts strong and then it all starts deteriorating. And that is the sign for the beginning of the end.


----------



## God Movement (May 26, 2014)

i predict mayhem


----------



## Freechoice (May 26, 2014)

God Movement said:


> i predict mayhem


----------



## Jon Snow (May 26, 2014)

Is it next wednesday?

WHAT FUCKING DATE SOMEONE RESPOND


----------



## sadino (May 26, 2014)

Two years,two weeks,two days,two hours...

At this point it's irrelevant.Patience.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 26, 2014)

Yeah but is it this week or the next? Previous posts say it will be this week, but I thought it was scheduled for June? Or do they count a week in advance?


----------



## OS (May 26, 2014)

Selva said:


> He... actually said that? Oh boy




wolfgang posted the proof.


----------



## Recal (May 26, 2014)

OS said:


> wolfgang posted the proof.



Yeah, I know.  I was just making fun of Togash's ridiculous statement.


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2014)

1. Which Wednesday in June is the chapter 341 supposed to come out? 
2. Do you think the Dark Continent arc will be good? 
3. How long until the next lolHiatus?


----------



## Ukoku (May 26, 2014)

Hunter x Hunter resumes this Wednesday.


----------



## God Movement (May 26, 2014)

Hunter X Hunter, Toriko and One Piece on the same day?

I love life


----------



## LordPerucho (May 26, 2014)

HST, Toriko, and HxH on the same day. I love Wednesdays.

Hope the chapter is long,(at least 20 pages), Im still sticking on my prediction there is gonna be a timeskip.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 26, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Hunter X Hunter, Toriko and One Piece on the same day?
> 
> I love life



Course you do. The 2-3 times it actually happens


----------



## Sphyer (May 26, 2014)

Feels weird expecting HxH again. 

I'm so used to HaitusxHaitus.

Well time to see how long it goes before the next one...


----------



## Rob (May 26, 2014)

Oh my god  

Oh god yes  

Dressrosa + Gourmet word + Dark Continent = Motherfucking win!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 27, 2014)

spoilers should be out shouldn't they


----------



## Freechoice (May 27, 2014)

HxH needs it's own subsection in the manga library tbh.


----------



## OS (May 27, 2014)

So you can be betrayed again by togashi?


----------



## Freechoice (May 27, 2014)

I'm staying optimistic :33


----------



## Jon Snow (May 27, 2014)

You're new aren't you?


----------



## Freechoice (May 27, 2014)

Good ol' Jon Snow


----------



## Lortastic (May 27, 2014)

I'd give it 10 or so chapters before he takes another break. This is me being hopeful.


----------



## Selva (May 27, 2014)

Should we expect spoilers today?


----------



## Lucciola (May 27, 2014)

so.close.i.can.almost.taste.it


----------



## Rob (May 27, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> You're new aren't you?



You know nothing, Jon Snow!


----------



## ZE (May 27, 2014)

God Movement said:


> Hunter X Hunter, Toriko and One Piece on the same day?
> 
> I love life



It's ironic that OP will be on a break for two weeks right after HxH returns. But between OP and HxH I'd should HxH any time of the week.


----------



## Iskandar (May 28, 2014)

Spoila

*Spoiler*: __ 




Beyond: It's been a while Beans, I assume those guys beside you are the 12 Zodiacs.
Would you be so kind to contact the V5? Tell them "We caught Beyond Netero".


----------



## Dokiz1 (May 28, 2014)

art looks good, hopefully its consistent.


----------



## LineageCold (May 28, 2014)

I'm ready .


----------



## Freechoice (May 28, 2014)

Art looks good!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 28, 2014)

If by good you mean by HXH standards then I agree.

Otherwise lol no.


----------



## Freechoice (May 28, 2014)

ofc I meant it relatively.


----------



## Iskandar (May 28, 2014)

color page


----------



## Varg (May 28, 2014)

Togashi's comments in Jump(translated by sandman@ap)   



> I'm sorry to have kept you waiting for so long. I am quite worn out, but I will do my best somehow



Worn out already


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 28, 2014)

What the fuck is togashi doing with this level of detail?!? Is he planning on drawing only 10 chapters?


----------



## Iskandar (May 28, 2014)

No wonder he's already worn out. ^^


----------



## LineageCold (May 28, 2014)

Bobop said:


> color page



Now that's what you call a badass color page.



Varg said:


> Togashi's comments in Jump(translated by sandman@ap)
> 
> 
> 
> *Worn out already*



He is subliminally telling us the next hiatus is near


----------



## Stilzkin (May 28, 2014)

That cover of Beyond is awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (May 28, 2014)

Varg said:


> Togashi's comments in Jump(translated by sandman@ap)
> 
> 
> 
> Worn out already



Oh for fuck's sake,worn out already?

This is barely going to be a 10-chapters run..and that if we are lucky..


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 28, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> That cover of Beyond is awesome.



Seriously the cover art is murata level


----------



## convict (May 28, 2014)

Why on Earth is this man drawing such detailed covers? I can do without the flashiness if it means he'll be less "worn out".


----------



## Freechoice (May 28, 2014)

Lol worn out already 



Classic Togashi


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 28, 2014)

That cover art reminds me of homeless emperor from onepunch-man.


----------



## Selva (May 28, 2014)

Bobop said:


> color page


Damn. That actually looks pretty awesome.
Was hoping for a Pariston color page tho ;__;



Varg said:


> Worn out already


dat double personality is taking its toll on him apparently.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 28, 2014)

convict said:


> Why on Earth is this man drawing such detailed covers? I can do without the flashiness if it means he'll be less "worn out".



His "worn out" probably has less to do with the amount of work he has to do and more to do with the fact that he completely hates the way his industry works.


----------



## convict (May 28, 2014)

I don't know the scribbles he occasionally peddles out indicates to me that it is the work that he sometimes can't keep up with.


----------



## Iskandar (May 28, 2014)

Summary from 2ch

*Spoiler*: __ 



Both Issac Netero and Beyond Netero have been to the dark continent.
Beyond failed to visit dark continet at first. He intended to visit there again, but 
Issac wouldn't grant permission while he was alive.

The mission given to the Zodiac is to conquer the dark continent ahead of Beyond. 
There are a lot of unexpected stuffs such as nature and disease.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 28, 2014)

He's worked on a regular schedule before.

His scribbling and his release of chapters all seem like a response of anger and weariness to how mangaka are normally expected to work.

Seriously, if you see some of the schedules they follow it's ridiculous. They don't seem to be a product of actually having too much work as much as a by product of a culture that says you should be worked to death.


----------



## Varg (May 28, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> He's worked on a regular schedule before.
> 
> His scribbling and his release of chapters all seem like a response of anger and weariness to how mangaka are normally expected to work.
> 
> Seriously, if you see some of the schedules they follow it's ridiculous. They don't seem to be a product of actually having too much work as much as a by product of a culture that says you should be worked to death.



He could work on a monthly's or even Berserk's schedule too you know?_Without_ all the added detailing in the art too since the story  more than makes up for his worst scribbled art.WSJ editors aren't exactly haranguing him for being lax with his series.


----------



## Lortastic (May 28, 2014)

Epic colour page. Can't wait till it comes out!


----------



## God Movement (May 28, 2014)

That cover is Togashi at his very best.

The spoilers are interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Isaac HAS been to the Dark Continent before eh


----------



## Iskandar (May 28, 2014)

Wow, some crazy shits await us.


----------



## Selva (May 28, 2014)

This is a glorious day  damn I can't wait for the translation.


----------



## Ciupy (May 28, 2014)

What.The.Fuck.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 28, 2014)

Dat translation. Where is it? I need it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 28, 2014)

Mai waifu is still on the sidelines  
Great to see the manga back tho 

So like, when is the sub-section getting revived?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 28, 2014)

Goddamn I love togashi


----------



## Lortastic (May 28, 2014)

That was packed with heaps and heaps of content. I need to take a while and think about it.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 28, 2014)

The fuck i just read? So many infos shoved into my brain at once. 

At least the drawing still pretty good!

This arc is quite curious. Just don't make us wait one or two years for the next chapter, mkay?


----------



## Zaru (May 28, 2014)

Lots of political talk and foreshadowing. But no main characters in sight


----------



## Lortastic (May 28, 2014)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> The fuck i just read? So many infos shoved into my brain at once.
> 
> At least the drawing still pretty good!
> 
> This arc is quite curious. Just don't make us wait one or two years for the next chapter, mkay?



Don't jinx it man!


----------



## X-Drake (May 28, 2014)

Infomation overload, forgot how much HxH is. Since I didn't back read, since I only found out it was back last week friday, and been keeping up with the anime....

But Man I'm hyped, Disgonnabegood.gif


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 28, 2014)

fairly certain the sonata of darkness senritsu was talking about came from the dark continent


----------



## ZE (May 28, 2014)

That was a great chapter. Surprised to see that MS released it so early. Usually we had to wait at least 3 days for them to translate it. I'm getting excited for the dark continent and what's ahead of us.


----------



## Freechoice (May 28, 2014)

Fucking excellent back-from-hiatus chapter.

So much info.

So much hype for the "new world"

Great setup chapter.

Wednesday is the best day of the week.

Except Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Freechoice (May 28, 2014)

*I love you all*


----------



## Ramius (May 28, 2014)

Yes, this was a great setup chapter. By any standards. Especially for WSJ.

But goddamn, quite a lot of information. I didn't get the entire political talk (that's what happens when a manga takes 2+ years break I guess). On the other side, they mention "5" calamities in the end. Could that be related to "V5"?


----------



## Freechoice (May 28, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Yes, this was a great setup chapter. By any standards. Especially for WSJ.
> 
> But goddamn, quite a lot of information. I didn't get the entire political talk (that's what happens when a manga takes 2+ years break I guess). On the other side, they mention "5" calamities in the end. Could that be related to "V5"?



Maybe each of the countries harbour one of the calamities?


----------



## Fran (May 28, 2014)

good chapter.

boggled as to why beyond 


*Spoiler*: __ 



handed himself in. the new 5 calamities looks interesting


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2014)

Beyond is a Rusemaster

excellent antagonist


----------



## Millefeuille (May 28, 2014)

FUK YEAH IT'S BACK :33


----------



## Ramius (May 28, 2014)

>Beyond and Ging will never become the new MCs of the manga
Damn.

Anyway, I'll take back my previous statements: it..definitely looks like the new continent will be indeed dangerous, from a powerlevel point of view. That sphere though. Yea - by the way, dont sperg out, just a small note. Let's leave the discussion behind.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2014)

looks like there's not going to be a timeskip any time soon
shit


----------



## Freechoice (May 28, 2014)

Wait, you want a timeskip? 

Why is that?


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2014)

to more realistically ensure Killua and Gon are strong enough for the dark continent


----------



## Freechoice (May 28, 2014)

Ah, that's understandable.

Speaking of Killua and Gon... I wonder what they're up to.

Gon's probably trying to regain his nen, and I think Killua said he will travel the world with Alluka?

Perhaps this arc is primarily centred around the Zodiacs & co. 

I wouldn't mind that.

Needs more Kurapika though.


----------



## hell no (May 28, 2014)

Gon and Killua have had enough screen time during the last couple or arcs so I don't want to see them again anytime soon. Hopefully Togashi will reintroduce Kurapika and that guy who is the former leader of the Spiders on the Dark Continent.


----------



## Selva (May 28, 2014)

What a creepy chapter. I loved it.


----------



## sadino (May 28, 2014)

This chapter was classic Togashi,the art was really good, the mystery was kinda crazy.

When Beyond showed up in front of the Zodiacs i was legit afraid for the Zodiacs.

Also, i've got the impression that Beyond was affected by one of the calamities.Maybe he's immortal but still sane?

But why the hell you guys expected a time skip so soon?We're still in the build up, Gon still has to get dragged into this whole affair. A time skip only happens when the build up is at it's very end.


----------



## stream (May 28, 2014)

The long wait is over, YEAH!

The thing I appreciate most about HxH is how varied the characters are. The only problem is that the author seems to have problems giving a proper story to the huge cast. Like, what are the spiders doing now?


----------



## root (May 28, 2014)

Woohoo! Hunter x Hunter is back!  

Chapter was great. That color page is fantastic, and great art throughout. Compared to the crap I've been reading weekly, this was so much better than I was ready for.

Something about Beyond creeps me the hell out. I'll be curious to see what took place on his previous expedition.

The five calamities.. since that book is supposed to be centuries old; think people brought back more calamities in the meantime? Can we safely call the chimera ants the sixth calamity?



stream said:


> The only problem is that the author seems to have problems giving a proper story to the huge cast. Like, what are the spiders doing now?



Yeah, happens a lot on big long shonen series with large casts like this. But since this chapter didn't feature Gon or Kilua at all, hopefully that means Togashi will spend some time on the more neglected characters before returning to those two. That was also kind of the point of the election arc now that I think about it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

DAMN! So much information! Keep it coming, this is the best wednesday in a long time


----------



## Ice Cream (May 28, 2014)

Amazing color page. 

I didn't expect Beyond to have been to the dark continent previously.
Now he's turned himself in already. o:




Deputy Myself said:


> to more realistically ensure Killua and Gon are strong enough for the dark continent




As Netero have put it, going into the dark continent in HxH is not about being strong enough.
The only strength needed is the will to survive its conditions.

Really impressed with how Togashi managed to make his new world concept different from the One Piece version.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 28, 2014)

Most impressive chapter


----------



## sadino (May 28, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Amazing color page.
> 
> As Netero have put it, going into the dark continent in HxH is not about being strong enough.
> The only strength needed is the will to survive its conditions.
> ...



Toriko also followed the One Piece line.

But i'm not surprised by Togashi going another route at all.


----------



## Lucciola (May 28, 2014)

The only WSJ manga sometimes I have to read twice

art is great Togashi


----------



## Ftg07 (May 28, 2014)

Nice, great comeback chapter  so happy its back.


----------



## sadino (May 28, 2014)

Kinda disappointed(or relieved?) on this thread.

I totally expected people to come with these:

1-Snake is Gon's mom theories.
2-Brion>Meruem.

Maybe when we get back the subsection...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 28, 2014)

This chapter had a lot of info going to need to re-read it a few times. 

Anyway this is how you structure a Info Chapter Kubo...like seriously even info chapters kubo feels the need to fill up 60 percent of a panel with ichigos face/body or some shit.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 28, 2014)

Dat comeback 

Dat info 

Dat Brion 

P.S


*Spoiler*: __ 



Brion > Meruem


----------



## Ramius (May 28, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> This chapter had a lot of info going to need to re-read it a few times.
> 
> Anyway this is how you structure a Info Chapter Kubo...like seriously even info chapters kubo feels the need to fill up 60 percent of a panel with ichigos face/body or some shit.



Today's HxH chapter had more info in it than the last 20+ Bleach chapters. That's not even a contest 

Took me a good 5-10 minutes to read it all and understand everything. Though that may have to do with the hiatus. The translation was kinda bad, I'll have to wait for someone to retranslate it.

I'm glad as well that this took a different route from One Piece/Toriko (the latter is more similar to the HxH concept though). They'll have to "fight" against the nature instead of fighting particular opponents, which is what I wanted to see for quite a while.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 28, 2014)

Yeah I like it too. Best chapter for me this week. Love it.


----------



## perman07 (May 28, 2014)

Ramius said:


> I'm glad as well that this took a different route from One Piece/Toriko (the latter is more similar to the HxH concept though). They'll have to "fight" against the nature instead of fighting particular opponents, which is what I wanted to see for quite a while.


To be fair, it's more like HxH is similar to Toriko. His new world might have been creative if he got there before One Piece and Toriko like may have been the plan, but we'll never know.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 28, 2014)

He did an interview with Oda saying his is similar to Toriko.


----------



## sadino (May 28, 2014)

I meant equal to Toriko in the sense of how all creatures in the human world were total fodder to the gourmet world fodder.It was meant power levels wise.

In OP most new characters have Armament Haki,what before the TS even some main villains hadn't ever used.

This won't happen here. We have the creativity from both but without the exagerate power inflation.

I think we'll get an increase on power levels but most cause of new characters being introduced, nothing on the level of Toriko.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 28, 2014)

I think its just because the level of power is different.

But besides the point I already like this more then both.

My only qualms is that I wanted a look at Gon.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 28, 2014)

Welcome Back HxH, WE MISSED YOU SO MUCH.

Beyond has that FV look!!, when he appeared out of Zodics I was expecting him to troll them...


----------



## B Rabbit (May 28, 2014)

I need Pariston!


----------



## Ramius (May 28, 2014)

perman07 said:


> To be fair, it's more like HxH is similar to Toriko. His new world might have been creative if he got there before One Piece and Toriko like may have been the plan, but we'll never know.



Nah, I didn't mean it like that. Doesn't matter that much. To be fair, he must have planned the Dark Continent since long ago, at least since the ant's appearance. No I'm not saying he was the first. He didn't invent it or anything. Could have ripped it off too, wouldn't be the first time. What matters is the execution here. I'm just saying they are more similar to each other than OP, not which took ideas from another.


----------



## Luciana (May 28, 2014)

pekWow, I was expecting scribbles done by a 5 year old, but he didn't disappoint.
Dat color page.


----------



## Cflip12 (May 28, 2014)

Wont get an enemy stronger than Meruem, but this arc feels like it is going be much scarier and darker than the chimera ant arc... Can't wait. :

awesome comeback, pls don't go back on hiatus.


----------



## OS (May 28, 2014)

I think meruems existence kinda hurt the manga. To go from a power level like his to less stronger beings is awkward. Although we can still meet some things stronger than him. It is the dark continent after all.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 28, 2014)

I don't think so.

I think the forces of nature will pose more problems.


----------



## God Movement (May 28, 2014)

Intriguing chapter, as for these five great calamities, do they exist in the current world as we know it?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 28, 2014)

OS said:


> I think meruems existence kinda hurt the manga. To go from a power level like his to less stronger beings is awkward. Although we can still meet some things stronger than him. It is the dark continent after all.



Someones been tainted by the pattern of next villain needs to be faster, stronger, more explosions yea.

Manga will be just fine if the final villain is only as strong as netero.


----------



## Furious George (May 28, 2014)

Awesome shit. 

Not sure I got everything though. Probably must re-read.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 28, 2014)

Finally! 

 Wasn't really shocked by the twisting flesh thing. It's probably just some freaky nen or something.  Anyone else think we'll see people related to nanika here?


----------



## Ice Cream (May 28, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> Finally!
> 
> Wasn't really shocked by the twisting flesh thing. It's probably just some freaky nen or something.  *Anyone else think we'll see people related to nanika here?*




Now that you mention it:






They do look similar. 
I guess there could be something to it.


----------



## Pineapples (May 28, 2014)

It was quite a pleasant surprise to see that Hunter X Hunter is back!

The information provided by the chapter was interesting. That immortal hunter was creepy. I wonder if he's able to communicate in his current state. The comeback chapter also made me excited about adventures in the Dark Continent. In earlier chapters, it was said that there were people who lived in the Dark Continent. I can't to see what kind of people could survive in that seemingly monstrous environment.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 28, 2014)

Amazing chapter from togashi, im so glad hxh is back for now. The art for this chapter might be the best consistently for the entire series. I didnt even recognize it at first it was so good.


Deputy Myself said:


> to more realistically ensure Killua and Gon are strong enough for the dark continent


Or gon can just go their with kite and ging (maybe) and train their like he did in greed island. Killua isnt going to be apart of this arc however. 





hell no said:


> Gon and Killua have had enough screen time during the last couple or arcs so I don't want to see them again anytime soon. Hopefully Togashi will reintroduce Kurapika and that guy who is the former leader of the Spiders on the Dark Continent.



What former leader? Chrollo is the one who created the troupe. 





sadino said:


> Kinda disappointed(or relieved?) on this thread.
> 
> I totally expected people to come with these:
> 
> ...



Not gonna lie brion might be stronger than meruem. Pre rose not post rose. He might just be on par with post rose which would be insane. Not even adult gon was on par with post rose meruem nor will ging or beyond netero be so idk how they can beat him if he is.


----------



## tari101190 (May 28, 2014)

Hunter x Hunter skirts on the edges of Seinen, which don't adhere to the shounen trope of constantly facing stronger enemies after the last in an endless cycle of fights. This chapter alone should be proof enough that this will be a very dense story that has more to look forward too than simply fighting something stronger than Meruem. Meruem was the pinnacle of strength the series will see.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (May 28, 2014)

Good chapter to set up some things.

Brion has the makings of a star, can't wait to see more of that young lad.​


----------



## OS (May 28, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Someones been tainted by the pattern of next villain needs to be faster, stronger, more explosions yea.
> 
> Manga will be just fine if the final villain is only as strong as netero.



It doesn't make sense to just go to weaker people.

Gon couldnt even kill pitou if it werent for lolaging.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 28, 2014)

OS said:


> I think meruems existence kinda hurt the manga. To go from a power level like his to less stronger beings is awkward. Although we can still meet some things stronger than him. It is the dark continent after all.



Not really. The purpose of meruem was to show how strong nen users could be. There's a reason he didnt have gon fight him but rather pitou as an adult. The power levels will progress as gon does and if someone meruem level shows uo their always have ging and the other top hunters to fight them if gon isnt strong enough. 





God Movement said:


> Intriguing chapter, as for these five great calamities, do they exist in the current world as we know it?



No they are in the dark continent but must have apparently attack humanity at some point in history then were driven back somehow. 





Ice Cream said:


> Now that you mention it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No i think it was that virus snake thing that did that to those ppl.


----------



## Furious George (May 28, 2014)

OS said:


> It doesn't make sense to just go to weaker people.



Why not? 

HxH is about a little more than getting stronger. *shrugs*


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2014)

to be fair York Shin had Kuroro, who was arguably strong. And then we went to Greed Island where the main villain was Gensuru who was.. not quite on his level.


----------



## Deputy Myself (May 28, 2014)

oh my god I need to watch the invasian arc in the anime

where does it start?


----------



## Max Thunder (May 28, 2014)

Brion > Meruem, you heard it here first folks


----------



## tupadre97 (May 28, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> to be fair York Shin had Kuroro, who was arguably strong. And then we went to Greed Island where the main villain was Gensuru who was.. not quite on his level.



He was nowhere near his level but was strong enough to be a challenging fight for gon which is all that matters.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 28, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> to be fair York Shin had Kuroro, who was arguably strong. And then we went to Greed Island where the main villain was Gensuru who was.. not quite on his level.



I doubt Genthru was on Shizuku's level much less Chrollo's.

One thing that's been consistently difficult for me reading HXH manga these past several years is that I get impatient and skim through chapters really quick so I end up zooming through the dialogue her and and because of it 50% of that shit goes over my head.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 28, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I doubt Genthru was on Shizuku's level much less Chrollo's.



Actually Genthru was stronger than gon, he just got out planned.
Put shizuku in the same situation and she gets bodied


----------



## noonealive (May 28, 2014)

I wonder if Gyro is gonna come into play anytime soon. It also seems like were getting hints of possible explanations for Nanika.


----------



## Tom Servo (May 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Actually Genthru was stronger than gon, he just got out planned.
> Put shizuku in the same situation and she gets bodied



I disagree when the Chimara Ant arc started it took both Gon and Killua to give Rammot (who wasn't even using nen) a good fight. On top of that they only really won because of Nen baptism fucking up Rammot's insides n shit. Later we see Shizuku defeat Pike with Low to Moderate difficulty. Pike and Rammot are both Squad Officers so they are roughly equal in power to begin with on top of that Pike knew nen at the time of his death so he would naturally be stronger.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 28, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> I disagree when the Chimara Ant arc started it took both Gon and Killua to give Rammot (who wasn't even using nen) a good fight. On top of that they only really won because of Nen baptism fucking up Rammot's insides n shit. Later we see Shizuku defeat Pike with Low to Moderate difficulty. Pike and Rammot are both Squad Officers so they are roughly equal in power to begin with on top of that Pike knew nen at the time of his death so he would naturally be stronger.



Shizuku out planned pike she didnt over power him. She even admits that if he wasnt an idiot he would have beat her


----------



## Tom Servo (May 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Shizuku out planned pike she didnt over power him. She even admits that if he wasnt an idiot he would have beat her



No, what she said was that if he could have just used his webbing to plug up his wounds he wouldn't have died. He wasn't physically stronger than her otherwise that tug of war wouldn't have been much of a stalemate


----------



## Intus Legere (May 28, 2014)

Am I the only one mildly confused about pretty much everything on this chapter?

Maybe the translation team had issues. Maybe I should just blame Togashi for taking so long and making me forget details.


----------



## Butcher (May 28, 2014)

Well, the Dark Continent seems like a journey through Hell.


----------



## Flynn (May 28, 2014)

Intus Legere said:


> Am I the only one mildly confused about pretty much everything on this chapter?
> 
> Maybe the translation team had issues. Maybe I should just blame Togashi for taking so long and making me forget details.



The key information so far is:

-V5 is an organization that has been looking into the Dark Continent for at least quite some time now and are planning an expedition into it using soldiers for a "tokkou" (which means special attack); there's also some guy called Kakin who's an issue for V5 to get their plan going

-There was a voyage into the New World a long time ago and Beyond was the guy in charge of the expedition with V5. Their voyage lead to the discovery of diseases through some sort of business transfer with something from the Continent that wiped out almost everybody who was in the voyage. Beyond and the guy in the glass case were apparently the only ones who survived

-The calamities are something that is contained within the bottom level of that V5 building, which the old guy called Pandora; he's willing to use it in some way to push the council of world leaders in approving a new voyage into the Dark Continent

-Netero knew the dangers and prohibited any voyage but now that he is dead, the floodgates are opening for negotiations. In his message he wants the Zodiacs to compete against Beyond's expedition and V5's expedition


----------



## Tom Servo (May 28, 2014)

Looks like I was right we won't be seeing Gon for a while this story arc will likely revolve around the Zodiacs which will be pretty interesting.

339 did kind of look like a temporary epilogue for Gon who knows maybe we'll get a timeskip.


----------



## Blunt (May 28, 2014)

Intus Legere said:


> Am I the only one mildly confused about pretty much everything on this chapter?
> 
> Maybe the translation team had issues. Maybe I should just blame Togashi for taking so long and making me forget details.


Nope. I was extremely confused.

I thought everything with the Zodiacs was a flashback to the past that was written in the books Glasses Guy was reading for his research in the present. But there were no visual cues that we were reading a flashback.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

I know right! I do have a lack of understanding of his position and everyone else's position as a mangaka, but if it is tiring, then switch to a biweekly or monthly schedule. 

Beyond is crazy, anyone think his facial scar is from his DC trip 50 years ago?

Also, how much stronger do you think he is after 50 fucking years? Shit, that's a long fucking time, even in HxH.


----------



## Recal (May 28, 2014)

The chapter was creepy and I sense political intrigue.

This is why I love HxH (even though it took me a few goes to make sense of it. Thanks for the clarification, Max Thunder).


----------



## Megaharrison (May 28, 2014)

Creepy chapter that could have been fun but I have no idea what's goin on. Nonsensical dialogue and me forgetting the last chapter due to the long break doesn't help.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 28, 2014)

I thought bout reading the last couple of chapters to remember, but I think its good now.


----------



## blueblip (May 28, 2014)

Flynn said:


> The key information so far is:
> 
> -V5 is an organization that has been looking into the Dark Continent for at least quite some time now and are planning an expedition into it using soldiers for a "tokkou" (which means special attack); there's also some guy called Kakin who's an issue for V5 to get their plan going
> 
> ...


Just to add to your explanation:

1. V5 is the group of the most powerful countries in the HxH world. Like the G5 in our world.

2. Kakin is the country that is backing Beyond's Dark Continent expedition. It's a problem because theV5 countries have been controlling that for a while, and Kakin's plans are upsetting their plans.

3. The previous expedition didn't trade there. They ended up bringing back dangerous stuff on their return. This dangerous stuff is one of the main reasons why V5 is scared of what's in the Dark Continent.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

Nanika is probably one of those gas creatures, in some way. In chapter 321, they say this: 



And the gas creatures say "Ai"



Pretty cool, wonder how its connected


----------



## Rax (May 28, 2014)

How long until the series goes on Hiatus again?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

No one knows, but having 1000 comments a day on that very topic gets really old


----------



## Rax (May 28, 2014)

Huehuehue.


----------



## Rob (May 28, 2014)

@Nova

Did you really think that Rax was going to post something that isn't complete horse-shit?


----------



## Max Thunder (May 28, 2014)

Only 5 great calamities were brought back.

I wonder just how many more great calamities there could be...



Meruem who


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

Da fuq? THat's rax? You're RLR?  weird


----------



## Rob (May 28, 2014)

Goova said:


> Da fuq? THat's rax? You're RLR?  weird



Who's RLR? 

But yea, Red cum-guzzler Hero is Rux.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 28, 2014)

Lol Nova .


----------



## Max Thunder (May 28, 2014)

Guys, check out my post if it helped you clarify, the guy added a few more translated pages that he originally left out, I updated it.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 28, 2014)

Thank you for hlping clarification.


----------



## Lortastic (May 28, 2014)

So do the Ants count as one of the Great Calamities or did just they show up by chance?


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

They count to me, but left off the list because it wasn't related to previous expeditions taken by the government or anyone. More like a random incident


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 28, 2014)

So I heard HxH is coming back and decided to check the new chapter just to see what's up with it. I mean, I don't read HxH, but I got curious.

So... is it just me or did Jump publish two Toriko chapters this week?


----------



## Rob (May 28, 2014)

Nah. Toriko comes out once a week like always.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

Think he's comparing Toriko and HxH


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 28, 2014)

great chapter! so excited for this arc, togashi is back in form 

lovely concept. instead of battling creatures they're fighting against elements of nature 

it would have been even better if i actually understood what was happening in some pages. does anyone have better trans? 



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Manga will be just fine if the final villain is only as strong as netero.



not even. manga ending with danchou vs hisoka is more than enough, it's the writing that counts


(danchou is ofc top tier of top tiers, but hisoka is kind of fodder level so...)


----------



## Aion Hysteria (May 28, 2014)

Goova said:


> Nanika is probably one of those gas creatures, in some way. In chapter 321, they say this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This is what came to my mind immediately when I saw the gas creatures.
I mean we know DC is already a fucking mad house but having a full race of Nanika's would be cray.
​


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 28, 2014)

and yeah nanika seems like one of these calamities. they're practically gods


----------



## Hayn (May 28, 2014)

Aion Hysteria said:


> This is what came to my mind immediately when I saw the gas creatures.
> I mean we know DC is already a fucking mad house but having a full race of Nanika's would be cray.
> ​



So the Chairman and Killua's Grandfather were friends right? The Chairman said he went to the other world twice (?) so maybe Killua's Grandfather went along with him and brought back a gas creature.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

Rereading part of the chapter, the ancient ruins Brion is protecting, and the fact that he is a weapon, makes me think that whatever the ancient ruins were, were probably an ancient race of humans, who were possibly advanced in some type of strange technology or nen, and before their downfall, or because of Brion, they went extinct, and he protects the ruins of his people, even though now he may or may not still be human, and whatever the sphere is that embodies his head, is probably going to enter really scary and unknown territory when the manga reaches that point. It's so worth looking forward too


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

Hayn said:


> So the Chairman and Killua's Grandfather were friends right? The Chairman said he went to the other world twice (?) so maybe Killua's Grandfather went along with him and brought back a gas creature.



Yes this makes perfect sense. They desire Co-dependence, and if they implanted a Gas creature into Alluka for reasons unknown(possibly as a way to please the Gas creature, since it might have been powerful enough to destroy the Zoldyks, and this was their way of finding a way out of such a dangerous situation), then it would create the situation we have now. 

Also it's possible that they imprisoned a Gas creature, the Zoldyks, and Alluka stumbled upon it and BAM, they merged and ever since we have the current situation.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (May 28, 2014)

Hayn said:


> So the Chairman and Killua's Grandfather were friends right? The Chairman said he went to the other world twice (?) so maybe Killua's Grandfather went along with him and brought back a gas creature.



I could see this being a possibility though it would seem pretty messed up to be content with the creature taking your grandchild as a host though there many things that could have went into the situation that he had no control over.​


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 28, 2014)

They don't seem to have faces or anything, they desire co-dependence, it's highly likely that whatever person or thing thing they merge with, they reflect that person as well. Alluka having Nanika be similar to himself, but a girl, makes me think this is the case.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 28, 2014)

much better translation from 4ch: (credit to phoenix_fire of arlongpark)


*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 1

You've signed the contract, correct? 

Yes

Our job is to manage, investigate, and to create a database of travel related information. 

We calculate the travel risks and environmental protection levels while taking into account political and social aspects as well as the local life forms and changes in climate. 

Finally, our job is to arrive at a safety index. 

You've been assigned to here, the Tokko (Exceptional Travels Unit), it's an extremely important position encompasses all of the continents. 

Yes, I'm very aware of the fact. 


Page 2


Well, alright. I don't do manga translations much, so it might be slow. 

Do you remember Article 1 of the staff covenant? 

"To do a comprehensive investigation of any individuals wishing to go to the new world, and to train them according to our rigorous protocol before considering them for review" 

"Staff members are obligated to accompany and put great effort into assurance of safety" 

In other words? 

We're not letting anybody into the new world. 

If it is unavoidable, we keep a leash on them. 

Right

We're in a bit of a pickle regarding that very topic as we speak. 

Kakin, correct? 

As a non-member, they've been doing whatever happens to fancy them. 

Not only did they ignore the entire Tokko review process, they're allowing an unlimited number of participants. 

It turns out the biggest issue wasn't "investigation"(sight seeing), but in fact "colonization"(Business). 


Page 3




The Gatekeepers of the new world despise "rude" people. 

*automatic door opening SFX*

If the top level conference being held next month ends up being a bust

It's going to become extremely difficult to stop Kakin. 

And what happens then? 

"Calamity" (Pandora's Box)

A box that which ought remain sealed will be opened. 

.........

A metaphor of some sort....?

I too scoffed at it when I was younger, much like you. 

Until I came here........ 


Page 4 
....


Page 5


Th-....

-is...

All human
-were- human.

Several hundred years ago a book called "Travel Journals of the New World" was written, thought to be the ramblings of a mad man at the time. 

At the time of publishing it was placed in the fiction section of shelves. In the present, it's regarded as a legendary book. 

Your first assignment is to read this book to the last letter

scribbles (You can mark it up if you like, this is a mass produced copy)

I...
Uhm...
What in the world were...

The price that humans paid for setting foot in the new world

In fact, it's still being paid in the present 


Page 6 


!?

*Shelf door opening SFX*

You saw all of those twisted rope people, didn't you? 

In the book, people being killed by being twisted up like rope is mentioned. 

However, all of those corpses back there were found here in "our world"

!!
Did the victims ever go to the new world previously? 

None, which is why it's giving us a headache
Based on their social circle and familial relations, some suspected connections to the mafia, however

The large amount of witnesses refutes that 

They all say that the victims "suddenly began twisting up out of nowhere" 

Among witnesses were doctors, teachers, pastors and policemen. 

If all of them were high on drugs, I'd say the world is doomed
But even that would be better than our current situation if it were true. 

Anyways
Read that book and submit a report before next week. 

Point out the risks of traveling to the new world from every angle you can think of. 

*BANG* 


Page 7


Fwha

...........

He's the sole survivor "within" this institution, but he isn't "human"

He doesn't eat as a human would

He's been living self sufficient for the last 50 years. 


Page 8 


G-....

He's essentially plagued by an illness that makes unable to die
Another document called the "Beyond Report" has much more detailed information regarding this. 

He's the final end result of what is to become of Hunters who enter the new world 

Basically, every single time we've made an attempt to explore, we faced crushing defeat and brought back a calamity, each of which has the capacity to make humanity go extinct. 

All of this is the "fruit of labor" that V5 achieved after secretly attempting "Colonization" (business) after the treaty was put into effect. 

....


So then V5 secretly created their own expedition party, avoiding the treaty so that they may head to the new world themselves. (Netero video)

My son was among the decision making specialists and made a name for himself. (Netero video) 


Page 8 


G-....

He's essentially plagued by an illness that makes unable to die
Another document called the "Beyond Report" has much more detailed information regarding this. 

He's the final end result of what is to become of Hunters who enter the new world 

Basically, every single time we've made an attempt to explore, we faced crushing defeat and brought back a calamity, each of which has the capacity to make humanity go extinct. 

All of this is the "fruit of labor" that V5 achieved after secretly attempting "Colonization" (business) after the treaty was put into effect. 

....


So then V5 secretly created their own expedition party, avoiding the treaty so that they may head to the new world themselves. (Netero video)

My son was among the decision making specialists and made a name for himself. (Netero video) 


Page 9


He ignored my warnings and preferred to travel routes that nobody else had used before. As a result, many people came back maimed...along with another new "calamity" 

And so I too declared it taboo for the Hunter Association to enter the new world. 

When I was younger, I set foot in the new world twice myself, however

The kind of "strength" required there was different from that which I was pursuing myself. 

The type of "strength" that I desired required an opponent. Essentially the kind of "strength" that has individual winners and losers.

However, there was no individual victory in the new world. Only battle with harsh nature. 

The strength that my son desired was essentially "stubbornness," and it's an indispensable trait for for expeditions in the new continent. 

In fact, you could say that he makes for a much better Hunter than I ever was. 


Page 10


And now to the real point!

I want you to lead a successful expedition of the dark continent before my son!!

The criteria for success is to overcome one of the "calamities" and to bring back Hope (return on investment)

The difficulty ranking is an indisputable A!!

However, this is not an order. Only a request.

It my selfish desire that the Hunter Association be the one to spearhead the "hunt" of the unknown and the difficult

It does have high returns, however...

The risks are by far much greater, and sure to put the association in a tricky predicament....! 


Page 11


It's a haunted house that even -we- quickly ran the other way after just opening the door, not even setting foot!

*stare SFX*

This is most definitely -not- an order!!

Just think of it as the dreams of an old man six feet under....

I repeat!! This is definitely -not- an order!!

I repeat, 

AN ORDER!!!

is not what this is...

It's definitely an order...

yeah....


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 28, 2014)

part 2:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 12


Beans! Give us an honest answer

Huh? Yes!

There aren't any more wills by the chairman are there?!

Yes, absolutely
Uhm, any that I know of anyway...

Damn...
That geezer shows up at just at these critical moments

Yes...
It's almost as if he never left us....

His hair is longer, so I suppose this is before the first one

Well? Chairman Cheadle, are we doing this? 

Not doing it is not an option, being that it's an order

However
As long as the fact stands that the late chairman claimed "this is not an order,"we can't involve any other association members

Hm

Just us Zodiaks, then? 


Crap forgot to do the bottom panel

I don't mind us heading out to the dark continent, but

I'm against hunting Beyond in that case 
........

Do you have a moment? 


Page 13 


I'm a rebel
I don't like the idea of just solving all of the problems just like that by doing them both 

If we have the same goals, I don't like the idea of pulling the leg of our competitor either

And It's a fair match if it's between Kakin and the Association 

Are you sure? The chairman's son has been preparing for decades for this expedition, you know? 

Has anyone amongst us ever even thought about going to the new world? 

I can only think of one

dreamer (idiot) like that 


Page 14


I'd make a concession if Jing says he's going to cooperate

but he's already withdrawn from us and even if here were still with us, he'd do as he pleases anyway

It's not fair at all

We aren't even at the same starting point as Beyond

The hunt is a must! As long as there's no　inconsistencies with the chairman's orders, Saiyuu and Kanzai's opinions are nothing but personal sentiments!

scribble bubbles (inconsissensees...?) (senniments...?) He means ok?

Are you sure? 

Before we hunt, shouldn't we decide whether the V5 is even in the right? 

(for simplicity, top right to left, then bottom right to left here on for this page) 
They do claim they're working for the advancement of humanity, but in the end it's just a war for natural resources isn't it? 
There's no just reason for just five countries to make such a decision. 

That's not a decision for a nongovernment organization such as ourselves to make! 


But we can make our intents clear with our actions

Then you're missing the whole point!! Are you saying you're going to put your political views before the will of the late chairman?!

*RingRing*

It's all so complicated, can you guys just please make a decision

What? This conversation has something to do with the hunt? 

Sorry, I'm not listening to the conversation at all～～～～～

Can you two please calm yourselves? We haven't even heard the reason for the hunt yet, Cheadle? 

If he's charged for rioting or criminal incitement, the association will probably process it as an official mission → snake

Yes

!!!?




Page 15 


Yo 


Page 16


Its been a while, Beans
These guys must be the Zodiacs

Can you give the V5 a call? 

Tell them "We've caught Beyond Netero" 


Page 17 


Lets go for a give and take kind of relationship, shall we? 

The five calamities that humanity brought back... 


Page 18


The mysterious sphere that guards an ancient ruin

Brion, the weapon

The fiend that causes viral murderous intent

The twin tailed snake, Hellbell

Co-dependence of desire

(Ai)

The gas life form, Ai

Equivalent exchange of pleasure and life

Papu, the man keeping (make into a pet) beast

The illness that deceives (speaks) of hope, the bottomless despair

The illness of immortailty, Sobae (Sovae? whatever)

This place is...

Not somewhere that humanity should ever return to........!!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 29, 2014)

Goova said:


> Nanika is probably one of those gas creatures, in some way. In chapter 321, they say this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yah it's highly likely 


> Lifeforms dependent on desire
> Gas Lifeforms "Ai"


----------



## Yonk (May 29, 2014)

The new translation hints that the twisted-rope people were relatives of those that went to the Dark Continent, who were just chilling in the normal world when they ended up that way. It sounds more and more like the way Nanika does things. Killing loved ones of certain people, even across vast distances. 

Also, CREEPY AS SHIT! I haven't been this creeped out by a shounen manga since, well... since EVER! I think HxH has unofficially crossed into seinen territory. Can't wait for next week.  


~ Yonk


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2014)

Wait...they became like that while living their lives in the normal world not the dark continent?

Shiiiiiiit.....


----------



## Aion Hysteria (May 29, 2014)

Yonk said:


> The new translation hints that the twisted-rope people were relatives of those that went to the Dark Continent, *who were just chilling in the normal world when they ended up that way.* It sounds more and more like the way Nanika does things. Killing loved ones of certain people, even across vast distances.
> 
> Also, CREEPY AS SHIT! I haven't been this creeped out by a shounen manga since, well... since EVER! I think HxH has unofficially crossed into seinen territory. Can't wait for next week.
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Tom Servo (May 29, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> How long until the series goes on Hiatus again?



50 bucks say that he goes on another 1-3 year hiatus again before August.


----------



## Ramius (May 29, 2014)

This translation is..so much better. Thanks, m8

^100 bucks says he doesn't.

The theory with Maha joining Netero in his expedition and bringing back Alluka - that kind of logic isn't sound at all. Maha would have got way more screentime than just mentions in that case. That and Alluka is nowhere that old. That should have happened long ago, if it ever happened. Yes, maybe he "brought" this calamity onto his family via some twisted logic or whatever, but not directly. And why would it affect Alluka specifically instead of the older grandsons? You see, that's why the theory makes no sense.

Forgot to mention this one - somewhere outside the Seireitei
this definitely has something to do with Dark Continent


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 29, 2014)

so we have creatures who are basically personification of certain forces/ideas of nature. kind of the mythological gods of fire, water, etc, but the aspect of nature they lord over is a lot more specific and negative. but unlike these "gods" which have their own desires, urges and emotions the calamities seem more impersonal, operating according to their own laws that may seem random to us. maybe they're even mindless...

an interesting idea is that some of these calamities have probably escaped the outside and permanently resided in the known world of hxh ("calamity" of earthquakes for example, or of greed, of racial hatred). though this would imply that a physical manifestation of these beings exist or somewhere in the inside...

just random thoughts.


----------



## theworks (May 29, 2014)

I was really surprised by the art. I was expecting scribbles.

Typical Togashi, he immediately starts off with creepy shit that shouldn't be in a magazine for ten year olds.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 29, 2014)

The undying disease is a vampire variant?


----------



## Max Thunder (May 29, 2014)

Seems like it. Except he drinks his own blood to sustain himself.


----------



## Pitou (May 29, 2014)

I really like how Togashi twists the conventions of adventure manga in his introduction of the New World Arc. No sane person would ever want to step a foot in the new territory, though most probably have no idea how dangerous it is.

Beyond Netero seems to me like an idealistic dictator who leads humanity into an abyss.

Anyway,  I was instantly reminded of the introduction chapter 102 where the Meteor City is introduced.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 29, 2014)

beyond netero a dictator? lol

just like netero said he's the ideal hunter who embodies the spirit of exploring


----------



## Pitou (May 29, 2014)

Dictator is not the right word. But considering the political complexity of the HxH world and everything that is happening behind the scenes, I wonder how well prepared he actually is, or if he is just a mad idealist/hunter.


----------



## Roman (May 29, 2014)

theworks said:


> I was really surprised by the art. I was expecting scribbles.



His art generally starts off pretty decent in the beginning. When we start to see scribbles, we'll know that another haitus is imminent.

That said, an amazing chapter, it really served well as exposition for how dangerous the new world is. I'm actually surprised some people have entered it already AND that it has a gate keeper. Kinda reminds me of SnK except what's outside is completely unexplored and isn't hellbent on destroying humanity per se. But it seems like Beyond Netero would cause exactly that if left alone.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 29, 2014)

Pitou said:


> Dictator is not the right word. But considering the political complexity of the HxH world and everything that is happening behind the scenes, I wonder how well prepared he actually is, or if he is just a mad idealist/hunter.



oh he is ready. he respected netero's decision through the years and netero praising his son in the 2nd tape he left gives much credibility to that.


----------



## Roman (May 29, 2014)

He's been in the new world before and has had enough time to get ready. He knows what's out there probably better than anyone in the HxH verse atm. Chances are that he's more than ready.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 29, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> beyond netero a dictator? lol
> 
> *just like netero said he's the ideal hunter who embodies the spirit of exploring *



Him and Ging, anyway I think Ging and Beyond have struck a deal.


----------



## Kanki (May 29, 2014)

Pretty sure Togashi spent every day of his hiatus putting content into that chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 29, 2014)

So pumped HxH IS BACK : D: D


----------



## ZE (May 29, 2014)

Sorry but I don't want to hear again people say Meruem is and is gonna be the strongest ever till the end of the series. If it is indeed true that there are beings in the dark continent with Alluka's power, who knows what else is hidden there. Alluka is weak, so her godly power didn't make her a God. But if a strong nen user gets his hands on a power like that, we'd be in the presence of a God.


----------



## sadino (May 29, 2014)

ZE said:


> Sorry but I don't want to hear again people say Meruem is and is gonna be the strongest ever till the end of the series. If it is indeed true that there are beings in the dark continent with Alluka's power, who knows what else is hidden there. Alluka is weak, so her godly power didn't make her a God. But if a strong nen user gets his hands on a power like that, we'd be in the presence of a God.



Like Killua is right now?

See how ridiculous that sounds?


----------



## Selva (May 29, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> much better translation from 4ch: (credit to phoenix_fire of arlongpark)
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


This translation is sooo much better than the one we got and it makes so much sense. I was very confused when the I read the chapter for the first time but this cleared up a lot of things I didn't understand.

This arc is shaping up to be great. Lots of potentials.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 29, 2014)

The dark continent is unique and everything, but I dont know that I like this turn. it seems like its going to bring a massive genre shift.


----------



## ZE (May 29, 2014)

sadino said:


> Like Killua is right now?
> 
> See how ridiculous that sounds?



Killua isn't Alluka. And yes, if Killua wished it, he could kill whoever he wanted. Meruem included.


----------



## Rob (May 29, 2014)

If there is one thing I dislike about Togashi, it's his shitty character designs. 

I mean sure, we have people like Hisoka, Illumi, Chrollo, Feitan, or even the main cast, that look cool or normal, but then we have people like Kaito's friends or the Zodiacs... 

Like what the fuck... 

Make them look cool for crying out loud 

The only Zodiacs that look appealing are Ging and the Cow-guy...


----------



## Sanji (May 29, 2014)

Yeah some of the Zodiacs look pretty bad, but I'd say the good character design FAR outweighs the bad.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 29, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> If there is one thing I dislike about Togashi, it's his shitty character designs.
> 
> I mean sure, we have people like Hisoka, Illumi, Chrollo, Feitan, or even the main cast, that look cool or normal, but then we have people like Kaito's friends or the Zodiacs...
> 
> ...



There are some pretty badass looking characters, and I agree a lot of the zodiacs look lame. But I like the tiger looking guy and the dragon one.. Looks decent.



CaveLemon said:


> Yeah some of the Zodiacs look pretty bad, but I'd say the good character design FAR outweighs the bad.



Definitely, Most characters look awesome


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 29, 2014)

Maybe the design aesthetically won't be as nice, but that's irrelevant to their personality and power and point to the story. So really, when I see designs I don't care for, I still think I might like the character due to other reasons. Writing this out I feel like this is obvious but I still felt like I had to say it anyway


----------



## hell no (May 29, 2014)

I don't like how the Zodiac members look, except for Ging, Pariston, the ox guy, chicken and that bunny girl. I think Togashi went too far by giving them many animal-like features, for example that horse-faced guy, urgh, what human would look like that? I don't like how Beyond's crew members look either. Yeah, the Japanese popeye looks amusing, but overall their designs are just too comical as compared to what we got in the Yorknew arc.


----------



## SAFFF (May 29, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> If there is one thing I dislike about Togashi, it's his shitty character designs.
> 
> I mean sure, we have people like Hisoka, Illumi, Chrollo, Feitan, or even the main cast, that look cool or normal, but then we have people like Kaito's friends or the Zodiacs...
> 
> ...



I'll take the Zodiac 12 designs over a group of bishies and lolis (which is what we'd get from any other mangaka right now)any day of the week. At least they're actually creative designs. Except for the bunnygirl.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 29, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> If there is one thing I dislike about Togashi, it's his shitty character designs.


yeah. is this actually his taste or does he just not care about designs?


----------



## LordPerucho (May 29, 2014)

Its in spanish but the cover and the pages in this fan-made "volume" look great


----------



## Aion Hysteria (May 29, 2014)

I don't understand the whining about the designs.
They look fine to me and if you want something a bit flashier there's always ★ Pariston ★.

Though Brion has the best design thus far. ​


----------



## sadino (May 29, 2014)

That cover was a great "welcome back" from Togashi.

I can even forgive the next hiatus already.

The design are actually ok, while Togashi's colouring isn't the best,the anime team made everything look really cool.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 29, 2014)

hell no said:


> I don't like how the Zodiac members look, except for Ging, Pariston, the ox guy, chicken and that bunny girl. I think Togashi went too far by giving them many animal-like features, for example that horse-faced guy, urgh, what human would look like that? I don't like how Beyond's crew members look either. Yeah, the Japanese popeye looks amusing, but overall their designs are just too comical as compared to what we got in the Yorknew arc.



did you miss how the zodiacs put extra effort to look like their respective signs (except ging and pariston) out of respect or netero. they normally don't look like that, only when they are called together.


----------



## Lortastic (May 29, 2014)

hell no said:


> I don't like how the Zodiac members look, except for Ging, Pariston, the ox guy, chicken and that bunny girl. I think Togashi went too far by giving them many animal-like features, for example that horse-faced guy, urgh, what human would look like that? I don't like how Beyond's crew members look either. Yeah, *the Japanese popeye* looks amusing, but overall their designs are just too comical as compared to what we got in the Yorknew arc.



I KNEW HE LOOKED SO GODDAMN FAMILIAR. Couldn't quite put my finger on it.

Mr Satotz has the best design.


----------



## Motivated (May 30, 2014)

I need more of Brion.


----------



## Katou (May 30, 2014)

is the Dark Continent going to be called Europe Eporue or Yurope?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 30, 2014)

there is already a yorubian continent


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 30, 2014)

> The kind of "strength" required there was different from that which I was pursuing myself.
> 
> The type of "strength" that I desired required an opponent. Essentially the kind of "strength" that has individual winners and losers.
> 
> However, there was no individual victory in the new world. Only battle with harsh nature.




This is the thing that gets me most excited. It's like, Netero went to the Dark Continent looking for a good old fashioned shonen battle manga, but instead got caught up in a survival horror manga instead with all those calamaties. 



> The strength that my son desired was essentially "stubbornness," and it's an indispensable trait for for expeditions in the new continent.
> 
> In fact, you could say that he makes for a much better Hunter than I ever was.



Also sounds like a certain main character we know


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 30, 2014)

Im pretty sure i figured out which body goes with which calamity

Shruken head for Papu
Crushed dudes for Ai
Rope dudes for Hellbent
Headless guy for zombie
Weird hand shit for Brion

Originally i thought the headless body was brion but the hand made no sense for zombie plague where as the decapitation and disemboweling could be from a zombie attack or flip it and it could be killing a zombie


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 30, 2014)

it wasn't clear to me reading the chapter, but apparently the chinese translation implies that there are things called "hope" in the outside. basically the opposite of calamities and something that might help humanity greatly. this is what the zodiacs should hunt.


so many possibilities


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 30, 2014)

oh shit that actually makes sense and would be a good plot device


----------



## GalekC (May 30, 2014)

Pyramid Head ain't got nothing on Brion.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (May 30, 2014)

'Twas browsing another forum and a few people noted that Silva did in fact say Alluka/Nanika was from a 'different place from the known realm'.

Also comparing those twizzler people to the people from Illumi's storytelling.

​


----------



## Pokkle (May 30, 2014)

The "Sonata of Darkness" is from the Dark Continent


----------



## Bill from Accounting (May 30, 2014)

I immediately thought of melody when all of this curse and calamity stuff came up


----------



## sadino (May 30, 2014)

It's depressing to know that most people will read the bad trans and don't get anything from the chapter.

As far as developments go, maybe each calamity will have something to do with hunters.

For example,one of those the "human petting beast" thing probably makes something like the Matrix,or to be more current, a mugen tsukiyom on the victim,while absorbing it's body and leaving that strange shrunken baby-like corpses.Obviously resembles a Manipulation user.

The ropes are most probably the victims of the 2 times Alluka did a big wish.It's to give us a sense of how terrible just a little speck of those calamities can be. But if we think about  "Hope" Killua found a big lead already for this particular one.

Since Brion protects ruins he may end meeting Ging.

The Immortal curse seems to be the one calamity Beyond unleashed on his first expedition.It could also be the CA plague but i think Pariston will end responsible for that one.

The missing hunters+him collecting the humans that passed selection heavily hints that he knew how things would end on the CA supression side.The missing hunters were probably sent by him into smaller expeditions to the continent and that's how we've got that CA Queen with human DNA.Now he has 5000 super humans for his own expedition team? It's not that farfetched since Pariston was already shown to plan and predict many steps ahead of even Ging and Cheadle.


----------



## Shozan (May 30, 2014)

I'm so happy it's back 

I'm so happy I'll not care if the next 20 issues is letters and only letters of the New World Traveller's Log.

now let's start a poll....

Who dies first?


----------



## Yonk (May 30, 2014)

>Weird character designs.

Based on what I've seen in the manga, it seems to me that the more "normal looking" the characters, the more screentime they'll get. Compare the relative character importance in the Ryodan to their designs. The weirdest-looking ones are Koltopi and Bonolenov; Koltopi hasn't done a thing except copy objects, and Bonolenov was a background character until the battle against the Chimera Ants. Also, the extremely weird-looking Injyuu were all demolished by the Ryodan in three chapters. As for Kaito's group, none of them are nen users, so it's safe to say none will be important to the story. 

I mean, just look at the Zodiacs. The ones of most importance so far have been Ging, Pariston, Chidol, and Mizaistom, in roughly that order, and they all look "normal" in that order, too. This indicates to me that all of Beyond's crew are probably going to get killed fairly quickly except for a few like the curly-haired girl and Popeye, if they go to the Dark Continent. Though I am curious what the puppet-girl is. Some sort of loli battle machine?


~ Yonk


----------



## Rob (May 30, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> I'll take the Zodiac 12 designs over a group of bishies and lolis (which is what we'd get from any other mangaka right now)any day of the week. At least they're actually creative designs. Except for the bunnygirl.



Your set 

And yea, I would too. 

But let's take a look at the Shichibukai, Ryodan, Akatsuki and Espada... 

They all have a fair amount of amazing designs. (Well, to be fair, a lot of Kishi's characters look like generic humans, but let's take Pain/Nagato for example, or Kisame/Deidara. Hell, Kakuzu looked badass too...) 

If I ever wrote my own manga, I'd never let shit like the Zodiacs slide 

After a second look at them, the only one's with decent designs are, 

-Ging 
-Pariston 
-Mizaiztom

I can't stand character's with ugly designs... 
Every time I see shitty designs I just wish for the character to die some horrible death... Like really horrible, like these fucking losers,


----------



## tari101190 (May 30, 2014)

I hate absolutely all character designs and the art style in general honestly. But it doesn't really affect my enjoyment of the story really. Which is surprising. I love the story enough to overlook the art style.

I like the anime's realizations of the characters though. I prefer them on screen, but they still seem bland. The same with the look of the powers.


----------



## Max Thunder (May 30, 2014)

I have no problem with the character designs at all.

All the characters that DO matter have great designs anyway so why does it even matter if fodder have odd designs?

It's good to see some diversity rather than just a bunch of generic (human) looking characters with different hairstyles


----------



## x5exotic (May 31, 2014)

It's amazing to see Togashi write a better take on the new world in one fucking chapter than a certain other writer did in 150+hype.


Brilliant fucking info, good world building. Pretty intense.
Is Toriko more like this or more like New World? Because I'd def read it if the former.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 31, 2014)

Toriko's gourmet world is kind of like HxH DC, but with slightly less horror/fear of the rest of humanity dieing just because you enter it. Creatures the size of countries exist, places exist that would be otherwise unthinkable(like a sea of actual gold, and it rains steel feet the size of skyscrapers). Basically just as uninhabitable as the DC, but nothing wants to enter the human world because in human world the food sucks so its safer


----------



## ZE (May 31, 2014)

My problem is Toriko is that it's about food. And I heard the anime is pretty shitty, and I always like to start a series with its anime.


----------



## x5exotic (May 31, 2014)

Ah nvm then.


Btw, 186 shows the ant queen falling off somewhere, this chapter says people who died in DC were found in our world, maybe she was hurt there and somehow sent here but surived?

Where did they first look for her? Kakin.
And Kakin seems to be behind this.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 31, 2014)

x5exotic said:


> Brilliant fucking info, good world building. Pretty intense.
> Is Toriko more like this or more like New World? Because I'd def read it if the former.



The HxH New World and the Toriko Gourmet World are basically described the same, a place that is extremely dangerous due to it's environment. The difference is in the writing, Toriko is much more light hearted while HxH is calculating.


The problem I have with Toriko's style of world building is that it's a lot of stuff just being thrown out at the reader for the sake of there being a lot of stuff.  Most of the creatures and locations seem like a one time thing. It's not thoughtful world building, it's just anything can happen.


----------



## Rob (May 31, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> I have no problem with the character designs at all.
> 
> All the characters that DO matter have great designs anyway so why does it even matter if fodder have odd designs?
> 
> It's good to see some diversity rather than just a bunch of generic (human) looking characters with different hairstyles


I didn't realize that 99% of the Zodiacs were fodder. 


x5exotic said:


> It's amazing to see Togashi write a better take on the new world in one fucking chapter than a certain other writer did in 150+hype.
> 
> 
> Brilliant fucking info, good world building. Pretty intense.
> Is Toriko more like this or more like New World? Because I'd def read it if the former.


You talking about Oda?  



ZE said:


> My problem is Toriko is that it's about food. And I heard the anime is pretty shitty, and I always like to start a series with its anime.



Toriko is really good. 
I was skeptical at first too, since it's about food and all, but it's a great read. 

Toriko can have you laughing at times too, since the humor is so good.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 31, 2014)

x5exotic said:


> Ah nvm then.
> 
> 
> Btw, 186 shows the ant queen falling off somewhere, this chapter says people who died in DC were found in our world, maybe she was hurt there and somehow sent here but surived?
> ...



the people who died in the dark continent stayed there. the people who got killed in the known world got hit by the calamities.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 1, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Your set
> 
> And yea, I would too.
> 
> ...



Honestly I think most of the Akatsuki look lame compared to the Zodiac.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 1, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Your set
> 
> And yea, I would too.
> 
> ...



No mention of the Bishokukai or Neo?


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 1, 2014)

It's a very subjective debate but It can be agreed upon that at least 3 out of 12 Zodiacs have a good design.

But I agree that considering the animal they're based on some of the other members' design could have been better executed.

Not to mention that some of the Zodiacs look a lot better in colour.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 1, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> Honestly I think most of the Akatsuki look lame compared to the Zodiac.


I disagree.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 1, 2014)

Lol I didn't even realize the manga was back. MS's translations are terrible, need to go back and rep the posters who posted those clearer translations.

Not going to go into detail about the chapter but so far we've only seen what two of the five confirmed calamities can do, The gas creatures AI and that disease which seems to resemble vampirism, looking forward to seeing what brion, snake, and papu are capable of. I wonder if togashi will confirm if the chimera ants and that melody are also from the dark continent. 

Also if I understand correct, the V5, kakin and Hunter association are all after these "Hope" which is the opposite of calamity. 

This makes me wonder if Nen is one of these hope that someone a long ass time ago brought back from the dark continent.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 1, 2014)

What the fuck is hope?


----------



## BossofBosses (Jun 1, 2014)

Man reading MS's translation almost made me want to quit reading the manga. It  was that damn bad. Thank goodness I found a better one IN THE FREAKING COMMENTS of MS.


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 1, 2014)

ElementalShinobi said:


> Man reading MS's translation almost made me want to quit reading the manga. It  was that damn bad. *Thank goodness I found a better one IN THE FREAKING COMMENTS of MS.*


Maybe it'll shame them into doing a better job. doubt it


----------



## sadino (Jun 1, 2014)

Is there any group that delivers decent trans? It seems obvious now that we'll actually need those.


----------



## tonpa (Jun 1, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> You talking about Oda?
> 
> 
> .



If the shoe fits... 



I remember people saying "nah that this world is actually smaller its just hype" well  how big is the hxh verse now.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 2, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Not going to go into detail about the chapter but so far we've only seen what two of the five confirmed calamities can do, The gas creatures AI and that disease which seems to resemble vampirism, looking forward to seeing what brion, snake, and papu are capable of. *I wonder if togashi will confirm if the chimera ants and that melody are also from the dark continent. *




Ging stating that the ants came from the dark continent wasn't confirmation enough?

As for Togashi, does anyone know if it has been mentioned what his health problems were?





> The two year and three month hiatus is all due to the author, Yoshihiro Togashi?s recurring health problems, but now, he is finally back. At the very end of the magazine, Togashi gave the Shounen Jump! readers a special message and apologized to them as he has kept them waiting for a very long time. He also stated that he expects a backlash for the long hiatus and he is ready for it and he will do his best.




Taking a 2 year hiatus makes it seem like his recurring illness is quite serious.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 2, 2014)

He could be diabetic.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 2, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Taking a 2 year hiatus makes it seem like his recurring illness is quite serious.



They are not going to say that he did not feel like writing anything for two years. The choices are to come up with an excuse or say nothing. Some people would consider him not saying anything rude.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 2, 2014)

togashi himself said that he was worn-out, not ill


----------



## Yonk (Jun 2, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Taking a 2 year hiatus makes it seem like his recurring illness is quite serious.



Drawing manga isn't a terribly stressful job, physically speaking. One would have to be basically bedridden to be able to not do it at all, on even a monthly schedule. I find it extremely hard to believe that there exists an illness that is serious enough to make someone bedridden basically all day (like terminal cancer or something) yet hasn't killed him over the course of the last decade.  

I mean, maybe if he has some kind of recurrent arthritis or carpel tunnel or something. Like perhaps a modern version of "Nintendo Thumb", called "Dragon Quest Wrist". I dunno. 


~ Yonk


----------



## Rob (Jun 2, 2014)

^You know you don't have to keep quoting yourself... 

We see who posted what 

~RobLucciRapes


----------



## Lurko (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm so happy this is back,  hope it stays without a break.


----------



## Recal (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm liking the theories that speculate Alluka (or at least the Nanika side) comes from the Dark Continent. I kind of hope that a plot thread will deal with the exorcising of Nanika (thepotential  Ai demon) from Alluka. Nanika's powers are far too broken and I think having Nanika around could serve as a carte blanche for Togashi to introduce cheap plot twists in future (Someone's dead? Oh, let's just ask Nanika to revive them, etc.)


----------



## sadino (Jun 2, 2014)

If Nanika could ressurect the dead it would be pointless for Killua to hurry the saving that much.

The only ressurection effects will all probably be like Kite's(uncontrolled crazy abilities).


----------



## Recal (Jun 2, 2014)

Then just replace that example with another equally cheap one.

"Oh no, I have a problem that needs solving! Let's ask Nanika to deal with it, rather than finding a way round it ourselves."

What I was getting at was that I can see the potential for stuff like that happening if Togashi doesn't find a way to get rid of Nanika. Revealing Nanika as one of the Ai demons (as some have suggested above) would be a good way to do this.


----------



## Selva (Jun 2, 2014)

Is it Wednesday yet? Need my HXH fix


----------



## Recal (Jun 2, 2014)

Argh, I want to find out more about the calamities.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally got round to reading the manga with proper trans. Awesome chapter. Lot's of development and foreshadowing.

The first few pages were so confusing that it felt like Togashi threw us a curveball. Only Togashi would come back after a 2 year hiatus and go straight for full throttle.

Also, I really need to see the Ryodan in the Outside World. They would be a godly team (especially with Kuroro <3).


----------



## nekroturkey (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's the latest chapter with the Viz translation:


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 2, 2014)

^^^ Thank you. I was waiting for someone to post it 

hopefully Togashi will reuse old characters for this arc instead of creating too many new ones. Though I'd be sad if they die.


----------



## hell no (Jun 2, 2014)

nekroturkey said:


> Here's the latest chapter with the Viz translation:


Thank you. This version is way better than the MS one, but there's still a bit I don't understand:
In the video, Netero said: *"The strength my son desired was formidable and essential to exploring there."* 
Can someone tell me what the strength Netero's son desired was?


----------



## Ramius (Jun 2, 2014)

^ The better translation was with the whole "stubbornness" or something along the lines


----------



## sadino (Jun 2, 2014)

That good translation is on par with the Viz one.


----------



## noonealive (Jun 2, 2014)

Also People translated Togashi's comment as.... him being tired and he'll do his best...but he actually said he is a little rusty but will do his best.. so it sounds like we might get quite a few chapters pumped out of him.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 2, 2014)

so the guy who survived _was_ human but no longer is. he himself is not the calamity, but was merely afflicted by it


----------



## Shozan (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm hyped that, knowing Togashi, those 5 calamities will play an important roll on the story but we can have dozens of calamities and I don't even fully know how they work and I'm this excited.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 3, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> so the guy who survived _was_ human but no longer is. he himself is not the calamity, but was merely afflicted by it



Not to mention that translations keep saying that the Zobae disease is a "calamity" disguised as "hope".

As in immortality can be considered a curse rather than a blessing.

But if immortality can be considered a hope by the verse then what other hopes could there possibly be


----------



## Viltsu300 (Jun 3, 2014)

That Hellbell snake is on a branch of world tree.


----------



## Selva (Jun 3, 2014)

lmao I had the same urge the first time I read those translation too


----------



## Shozan (Jun 3, 2014)

Was I the only one that nearly pisses himself when Netero was saying that was 'NOT' an order?


----------



## Rob (Jun 3, 2014)

That was pretty funny


----------



## Xell (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank god for the better translation. Bad translation ruined the last 10 - 20 chapters for me. 

I might need to subscribe to that Viz thing.


----------



## nekroturkey (Jun 3, 2014)

Xell said:


> Thank god for the better translation. Bad translation ruined the last 10 - 20 chapters for me.
> 
> I might need to subscribe to that Viz thing.




On the previous page I've provided a  to the Viz translation. I'll probably do this every week for every new chapter.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 3, 2014)

Xell said:


> Thank god for the better translation. Bad translation ruined the last 10 - 20 chapters for me.
> 
> I might need to subscribe to that Viz thing.



I would subscribe... IF IT WERE ACTUALLY AVAILABLE IN MY COUNTRY.

I know there's a workaround but I can't be bothered to exert so much effort when Shueisha could have just made it available globally.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 3, 2014)

I think batoto has good scanalations.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 3, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> I think batoto has good scanalations.




On what day do they release? Where do I read it? new chapter is tomorrow.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 3, 2014)

It depnds, but lte tomorrow?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 3, 2014)

batoto hasn't released anything yet


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 3, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> It depnds, but lte tomorrow?




tomorrow in my time ^^

I guess MS translation will do. if it's bad people will post better translations on forums. hopefully.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 4, 2014)

Spoiler time
extras


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 4, 2014)

thanks,     guy.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 4, 2014)

Togashi got real lazy

One page for this week


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2014)

Gin sounds like a rapist.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Jun 4, 2014)

Is Ging proposing to Pariston.​


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Gin sounds like a rapist.


He does. 

Ging vs Pariston. Great. Way more interesting than I hoped for.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 4, 2014)

lmao what the hell is laboon doing in there


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks like there's a lot of text/info let's hope for a better translation this time around.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 4, 2014)

Chapters out : Ch.126


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, so the current world is merely in a lake of the dark continent...

Now that's something I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm tearing my eyes out at what the fuck is being said, I don't get it. Sending in 5000 chimeras? Wut


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh man. What the hell are Ging and Partison up to now?


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 4, 2014)

We already know their world was small in comparison to the outside world, but I didn't realize their world was a similar size to ours, with 6 continents and 250 countries.

That would mean their planet must be far larger than our own too. I just assumed the known world had less continents and countries than ours in real life.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 4, 2014)

I always figured that when Ging was explaining the DC to Gon and we had the depiction of the DC at the time, that the world was basically 100x bigger then what's on the world map. I don't think I was wrong really


----------



## Ramius (Jun 4, 2014)

I didn't get it - is Ging asking Pariston to send 5000 Chimeras right there so that he fights them or is he just reading Pariston's plans and saying that he plans to send 5000 Chimeras?

By the way, that shit's bigger than Jupiter


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 4, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> We already know their world was small in comparison to the outside world, but I didn't realize their world was a similar size to ours, with 6 continents and 250 countries.
> 
> That would mean their planet must be far larger than our own too. I just assumed the known world had less continents and countries than ours in real life.



Exactly what came to mind when I saw it.

Basically our planet fits inside a lake in theirs.

Their planet may be about the size of Jupiter.

At first I thought that it was some type of allegory to suggest that the Dark Continent was in fact, space explained in a primitive way. 

If the Dark Continent is in fact that big then how much longer would the manga go for to explain all of it...


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 4, 2014)

Well they don't need to explore it all. We are only following a handful of characters. They can't cover the entire area realistically if it is really that big even with all their powers & tech.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 4, 2014)

These last two chapters have been so grossly informative about HxH's world build, makes me wonder just how ridiculously powerful those creatures in the outer edges of the lake will be. 


Ramius said:


> I didn't get it - is Ging asking Pariston to send 5000 Chimeras right there so that he fights them or is he just reading Pariston's plans and saying that he plans to send 5000 Chimeras?
> 
> By the way, that shit's bigger than Jupiter


 If they go out there not knowing what is beyond the borders of the lake [the world] they will be met with danger they may not be able to avoid. 

Got to remember, chimera ants ranked #1 as the Dark World's dangerous insect, possibly due to their evolutionary potential which we clearly saw via Meruem. In real life the most venomous insect type is an ant, so what would be the "equivalent" version of our tigers, vultures, or sharks that inhabit the areas outside the lake?  

That is why he's asking him to send out such a vast number, he wants to send them as test dummies to play recon.


----------



## Xell (Jun 4, 2014)

Is it worth waiting for a better translation? Or was the translation okay this week?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 4, 2014)

Maaan, Pariston has some balls. He's gonna let 5000 Chimeras go wild whether or not Beyond has his way.  Ging is going to have to reaaaally mess with Pariston to keep him busy.

I love how dense Kanzai is. Dude is totally a Enhancer.



Ramius said:


> I didn't get it - is Ging asking Pariston to send 5000 Chimeras right there so that he fights them or is he just reading Pariston's plans and saying that he plans to send 5000 Chimeras?
> 
> By the way, that shit's bigger than Jupiter


He isn't asking. He's reading Pariston's plans. If the V5 rise to Beyond's bait, the Chimera get sent out into the world(the human world). If the V5 don't, the Chimera get released into the Hunter Association.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 4, 2014)

Drakor said:


> These last two chapters have been so grossly informative about HxH's world build, makes me wonder just how ridiculously powerful those creatures in the outer edges of the lake will be.
> 
> If they go out there not knowing what is beyond the borders of the lake [the world] they will be met with danger they may not be able to avoid.
> 
> ...



Hold on where did it say Chimera ants were ranked number 1?


----------



## Selva (Jun 4, 2014)

Pariston finally found someone to play with after Netero


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 4, 2014)

Best chapter for any series in months.

Ging and Pariston.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 4, 2014)

Don't really understand all information but 5,000 bloody ants? Ging, damn, he really have a huge hard-on for a serious shit! 

This new arc is going to be quite sick. Bring it on, bitches.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 4, 2014)

The hype is so strong. All this build-up :33


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 4, 2014)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Don't really understand all information but 5,000 bloody ants? Ging, damn, he really have a huge hard-on for a serious shit!
> 
> This new arc is going to be quite sick. Bring it on, bitches.



those chimera ants are pariston's and he got it from east goruto after the chimera arc


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 4, 2014)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Don't really understand all information but 5,000 bloody ants? Ging, damn, he really have a huge hard-on for a serious shit!
> 
> This new arc is going to be quite sick. Bring it on, bitches.



They are pretty weak ants in all honesty, Kite managed to decapitate about 20 with minimal effort, 5000 for Ging should be no problem  

man im so hyped for this arc, hopefully he doesn't get ill again


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 4, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> They are pretty weak ants in all honesty, Kite managed to decapitate about 20 with minimal effort, 5000 for Ging should be no problem
> 
> man im so hyped for this arc, hopefully he doesn't get ill again



Or maybe all 5000 are as strong as Chimera Ant Palm (who was physically stronger than Killua).


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 4, 2014)

I KNEW IT, GING FOR MC!!!! 

that look pariston gave ging reminds me of hisoka's reaction to gon, though of course nowhere near as perverted 

we'll finally see more of the top-tier, so much hype. gon and killua have no place in this, i don't mind not seeing them this arc. the only one missing is danchou 

now waiting for a better translation -____-;



PrazzyP said:


> They are pretty weak ants in all honesty, Kite managed to decapitate about 20 with minimal effort, 5000 for Ging should be no problem



those ants didn't know nen...


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 4, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Or maybe all 5000 are as strong as Chimera Ant Palm (who was physically stronger than Killua).



Could be, but I don't think they are... They're going to be of the 'fodder' level that fought Kite, Gon and Killua.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 4, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> I KNEW IT, GING FOR MC!!!!
> 
> that look pariston gave ging reminds me of hisoka's reaction to gon, though of course nowhere near as perverted
> 
> ...



I'm hoping the phantom troupe voyage there too.. That would be so awesome to see how they and zodiacs fare against these unknown creatures


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 4, 2014)

apparently the conversation between ging and pariston was supposed to go like this? not sure though



> Ging: From now on, I'm the one who will play with you. Until you beg for forgiveness.
> 
> Pariston: Finally, you will be my opponent huh.
> 
> ...



if this is the proper translation, togashi knows exactly what we wanted!!!! this rivalry will be the death of me   

shit i can't wait to see what ging can do


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2014)

Togashi better not quit any time soon


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> Togashi better not quit any time soon



If he plans to quit again, if we get at least through this whole arc + start another (say around 60-100 chapters) I'll be content


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2014)

Shit! the 5000 ants are going to be released already?! Can't wait.  Beyond and the gang already being messed with by Paritson. I love how intimidating Beyond and Ging were this chapter. It looks like Hunter HQ is once again having to prove themselves to the higher ups in a suicide mission.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> If he plans to quit again, if we get at least through this whole arc + start another (say around 60-100 chapters) I'll be content



100 chapters is 2 years. I don't have that much confidence


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Jun 4, 2014)

That map though.

& sixth continent contains a calamity, amirite?
This is going to be so interesting.

Ging playing with Pariston. ​


----------



## Shozan (Jun 4, 2014)

like fuck Gon isn't coming. I want to see Ging telling him he can't come and Gon sayin just 'ok' so i can laugh my ass off.

Gon is coming either with Ging's party or transgender Kaito.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> 100 chapters is 2 years. I don't have that much confidence





Hopefully at least a year then :/


----------



## Mdri (Jun 4, 2014)

This arc is promising.

Surprised on Ging's appearance this chapter.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 4, 2014)

The art was pretty good : D Ging in that last panel


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 4, 2014)

This explanation clears alot of things for me. I could barely understand those information-heavy chapters until now.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 4, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> This explanation clears alot of things for me. I could barely understand those information-heavy chapters until now.



After taking such a long break from the manga, at least he's not being slow with the chapters and dragging it out for no reason


----------



## ZE (Jun 4, 2014)

root said:


> Togashi has no obligation to actually show us the place. (inb4 Togashi skips the journey and they arrive in the new world next chapter )



You're kidding, right? After spending 4 chapters introducing and hyping the dark continent, you'd think the author would be crazy not to show it. It's like as if the straw hats never made it into the new world.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 4, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> After taking such a long break from the manga, at least he's not being slow with the chapters and dragging it out for no reason



I have a very strong belief that Togashi has spent his hiatus planning this out and potentially even drawing out a couple of chapters.


----------



## Firo (Jun 4, 2014)

No squiggly lines.:ignoramus
Ging is on the move.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 4, 2014)

ZE said:


> You're kidding, right? After spending 4 chapters introducing and hyping the dark continent, you'd think the author would be crazy not to show it. It's like as if the straw hats never made it into the new world.



I wish they didnt lol. That way they'd skip right through 3 shit arcs.



On topic; fucking genius chapter, feels like more than one. And with better world building than ever


----------



## God Movement (Jun 4, 2014)

Insane amount of writing in this chapter. Almost too much


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 4, 2014)

I think in a quote last chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 4, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> I have a very strong belief that Togashi has spent his hiatus planning this out and potentially even drawing out a couple of chapters.



Hoping you called that one right!


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 4, 2014)

His homage to earthquake victims is 30 chapters... you really think "rusty" means more?

Also, the longer the run, the longer the hiatus.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 4, 2014)

I've read manga volumes with less text than these two chapters. Togashi obviously worked on it during the hiatus. Hope he already has 30+ chapters drawn out. Wishful thinking but still. ><


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 4, 2014)

Or maybe he's just that good he can write so much.


----------



## hussamb (Jun 4, 2014)

2 thoughts on my mind
1) the phantom are looking very weak now !
2) it is so bothering that in Both HxH and Toriko the mankind are so advance and yet they dont even have satellite to see the size of there planet !


----------



## sadino (Jun 4, 2014)

Waiting for good trans.

Breathing intensifies.

P.s: Who's the 3rd "survivor" from those expeditions?We know Netero and Son. You can count on the 3rd person to be important, maybe he'll be Gon's hook to join in.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 4, 2014)

sadino said:


> P.s: Who's the 3rd "survivor" from those expeditions?We know Netero and Son. You can count on the 3rd person to be important, maybe he'll be Gon's hook to join in.



The guy who is infected by the immortal virus in previous chapter?


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 4, 2014)

^I don't think his condition can be considered as a successful return to an "ordinary daily life".
I would bet on a Zoldyck imo.


> 2) it is so bothering that in Both HxH and Toriko the mankind are so advance and yet they dont even have satellite to see the size of there planet !



Mankind know exactly how big their world is in Toriko. They have satellites, space travels, ....


----------



## Ramius (Jun 4, 2014)

sadino said:


> Waiting for good trans.
> 
> Breathing intensifies.
> 
> P.s: Who's the 3rd "survivor" from those expeditions?We know Netero and Son. You can count on the 3rd person to be important, maybe he'll be Gon's hook to join in.



I'm going to take a guess - it's Zeno's father and he's also probably the one who brought Alluka (though I think not directly, he just came back from DC and the calamity affected some younger generation or something along the lines)


As you can see - he's clearly there, yet we know nothing about him, which is sort of suspicious. He also wasn't present in Yorknew when Zoldycks started their mission, while Maha was there, so I'm assuming he's dead. So that might be it.



hussamb said:


> 2) it is so bothering that in Both HxH and Toriko the mankind are so advance and yet they dont even have satellite to see the size of there planet !



That bothers me as well. They can produce huge-ass submarines/ship, fairly advanced nukes for instance and yet their airforce is so weak? I guess it's "fiction" for a reason.


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2014)

Maybe outside of the known world there are strong magnetic fields, thick clouds which satellite images can't see through. All this can be explained


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2014)

Vault said:


> Maybe outside of the known world there are strong magnetic fields, thick clouds which satellite images can't see through. All this can be explained



Beat me to it. Some people are so obsessed with finding plot holes that they overlook obvious explanations.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 4, 2014)

Bobop said:


> ^I don't think his condition can be considered as a successful return to an "ordinary daily life".


i missed that part. need to reread.. >>



> 2) it is so bothering that in Both HxH and Toriko the mankind are so advance and yet they dont even have satellite to see the size of there planet !


they might have tried but failed for all we know.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 4, 2014)

hussamb said:


> 2 thoughts on my mind
> 1) the phantom are looking very weak now !
> 2) it is so bothering that in Both HxH and Toriko the mankind are so advance and yet they dont even have satellite to see the size of there planet !



Ryodan(aside from Chrollo) have looked weak when Feitan required in using his strongest technique on a squad leader(Zazan), and then you saw Silva casually 1 shotting a squad leader(Cheetah).

Probably in both verses Rockets dont exist thus they cant create satellites


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 4, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Probably in both verses Rockets dont exist thus they cant create satellites



satellites, spaceships exist in Toriko.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Recal (Jun 4, 2014)

Beyond is a bit creepy. He seems quite different from Netero. He has an air of madness about him that I can't quite put my finger on yet.

And what the hell are Ging and Pariston up to?


----------



## hell no (Jun 4, 2014)

The Hunter world should have satellites because if it didn't have, those people wouldn't have been able to map the 6 continents of humans so exactly. But the governments may have been keeping the satellite data on the planet from the public and giving them falsified information.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 4, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Ryodan(aside from Chrollo) have looked weak when Feitan required in using his strongest technique on a squad leader(Zazan), and then you saw Silva casually 1 shotting a squad leader(Cheetah).
> 
> Probably in both verses Rockets dont exist thus they cant create satellites



A very rusty Feitan nowhere near his best.

Also, pretty fair to sat that Cheetu seems much weaker than Zazan after transforming.. 

Silva got cheetu when he wasn't even looking, so that doesn't really count.

Chrollo, Feitan and Phinx all are pretty powerful, but I agree that the rest are pretty worthless


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 4, 2014)

Silva use his hatsu and OS. Ryodan has done the same when they used their hatsu. And Feitan has others hatsu.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 4, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> A very rusty Feitan nowhere near his best.
> 
> Also, pretty fair to sat that Cheetu seems much weaker than Zazan after transforming..
> 
> ...



Anyways, If Pariston planned to kill everyone in the Hunter Association with 5000 chimera Ants, then they must be at least Zazan level, after all Shalnak and Phinks said she was a strong opponent...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah Fietan no bitch.


----------



## ZE (Jun 4, 2014)

Recal said:


> Beyond is a bit creepy. He seems quite different from Netero. He has an air of madness about him that I can't quite put my finger on yet.



He's one of my favorite characters already. A true hunter and the only chance we'll get of seeing a prime Netero.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 4, 2014)

Feitan wasn't "nowhere near his best", he was a bit rusty, but some people obviously like to exaggerate the gap.
And truth to be told - 5000 Soldiers using Nen can be pretty dangerous. Yes, they might not be dangerous alone, but what if 100s of those creeps try to kill you at once? Don't you see how that could be a little bit inconvenient?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Feitan wasn't "nowhere near his best", he was a bit rusty, but some people obviously like to exaggerate the gap.
> And truth to be told - 5000 Soldiers using Nen can be pretty dangerous. Yes, they might not be dangerous alone, but what if 100s of those creeps try to kill you at once? Don't you see how that could be a little bit inconvenient?



Well once Feitan got serious, did he not annihilate Zazan? And lets be honest, if he unleashed his sun, he could more or less destroy every ant within a given radius, no ant is going to withstand that.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 4, 2014)

His "sun" ability has a problem though - he needs to "pack" damage before that, so the opponent he fights doesn't have to be above his pay grade (eg. shouldn't be able to heavily damage him after 1-2 hits only). So "any ant" is an exaggeration here. He's not doing shit to somebody like Youppi or Pitou.

Edit: nvm, misread your post. But anyway - it's a matter of "IF" he unleashes his "sun", which he wouldn't be able to, against other opponents.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 4, 2014)

Ramius said:


> Feitan wasn't "nowhere near his best", he was a bit rusty, but some people obviously like to exaggerate the gap.
> And truth to be told - 5000 Soldiers using Nen can be pretty dangerous. Yes, they might not be dangerous alone, but what if 100s of those creeps try to kill you at once? Don't you see how that could be a little bit inconvenient?



Pariston likely taught the 5000 soldiers Nen, as I said earlier if he wanted to take down the Hunter Association the soldiers have to be fairly strong. All of Zodiacs have been implied being around Royal Guard level.




PrazzyP said:


> Well once Feitan got serious, did he not annihilate Zazan? And lets be honest, if he unleashed his sun, he could more or less destroy every ant within a given radius, no ant is going to withstand that.



Royal Guard? Meruem? His suns means the amount of Nen he has, anyone with a huge amount of Nen can tank it.


----------



## convict (Jun 4, 2014)

All of them have been implied to be Royal Guard level? Ox and Dragon perhaps but Illumi and Hisoka were implied to be stronger than 3 of them (one of whom - Kanzai - seems to be only good at fighting and nothing else). But yes I know powerlevels aren't linear in HxH.


----------



## sadino (Jun 4, 2014)

The Zazan fight was more a hype to the CA than dehype for Feitan.

And the 5000 CA are probably enough to defeat the HA if you count Netero and the Zodiacs out.

They are probably at least as strong/stronger than Ramot.

Those CA are humans from East Gorteau that survived their selection, they are people in top shape form and a strong will, and they were all reborn knowing Nen and have CA bodies that can survive insane punishment(Ramot without having his Nen awakened tanked a janken and narukami).They are on a whole level above normal hunters.


----------



## root (Jun 4, 2014)

ZE said:


> You're kidding, right? After spending 4 chapters introducing and hyping the dark continent, you'd think the author would be crazy not to show it. It's like as if the straw hats never made it into the new world.



You're talking about Togashi right? Yes, he might be crazy enough to not show us the dark continent at all in favor of making some kind of point.

He could write a whole arc about the _attempt_ to get to the new world, and the people trying to do it, maybe show us the boat trip and how it all falls apart before they even reach their destination. The fact that he's hyping the outside world, in no way means he needs to show it. It'd be real interesting if it was forever left a mystery and an unreachable goal.

For now though, I don't expect this to happen.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 4, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Could be, but I don't think they are... They're going to be of the 'fodder' level that fought Kite, Gon and Killua.



They arent normal soldier ants. They are chimera humans like palm is now so they can potentially very strong if they all get training. 





PrazzyP said:


> A very rusty Feitan nowhere near his best.
> 
> Also, pretty fair to sat that Cheetu seems much weaker than Zazan after transforming..
> 
> ...



Feitan was only rusty in terms of speed.


perucho1990 said:


> Pariston likely taught the 5000 soldiers Nen, as I said earlier if he wanted to take down the Hunter Association the soldiers have to be fairly stron*g. All of Zodiacs have been implied being around Royal Guard level.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Woah what? Only the dragon guy was hyped to be on that level because they said he was almost as strong and famous as netero. Hisoka rated a lot of the zodiacs as weaker than illumi. They are not that strong but will probably still be skilled nen users with strong hatsu.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 4, 2014)

Once again, I understood very little from what they were talking about.


Yep, this is Hunter X Hunter alright.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Pariston and Ging. Shit looks prety good...


----------



## ZE (Jun 4, 2014)

Any chance we're gonna see Kazuya Zoldyck soon and that he was the one who brought Nanika from the dark continent? 

One of the things that bothered me about Alluka was that it wasn't explained why she had such power and how. I hope Togashi links it to the dark continent somehow.


Also, it's pretty clever how the expedition team is gonna leave the normal citizens on uninhabited islands and trick the public into thinking those islands are part of the dark continent, while at the same time the hunters and co will enter the dark continent by themselves.


----------



## Rob (Jun 4, 2014)

Post from TMF. 

Basically a summary to help understand the chapter, 



> Well we know that Isaac Netero wants the Zodiacs to go to Dark Continent. Netero had also been to the Dark Continent before but found that his view of strength is more on that for combat. Beyond, on the other hand, views strength to be that of determination and the desire to explore the unknown - something Netero acknowledges as a far more virtuous quality of a hunter. This is why Netero is "making a request" for the Hunters Association to set up their own expedition and beat Beyond for the prestige of exploring and colonizing the Dark Continent.
> 
> The country of Kakin wants to go to the Dark Continent. The Dark Continent remember from last chapter, is taboo and humans have not visited it for centuries.
> 
> ...



@Feitan/CA arc

Didn't Feitan say that he wasn't at his best himself? 

People doubting Feitan


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 4, 2014)

So three people have returned from the Dark Continent in normal states. That means besides the Netero family there is one other person out there capable of surviving there.

I wonder if we know this character already. It could fit with what people are thinking of one of the Zoldycks having been there.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 4, 2014)

I feel dumb so this is definitely some Togashi level writing.

So...can we simplify further? V5 doesn't want people to go at all, Beyond wants to go because exploring is bad ass, and Kakin wants to go for wealth? Netero wanted the HA to go and beat Beyond why? Just to be a dick? And I still don't get Pariston's role..is he threatening to use the ants if A) The hunters don't go to the dark continent or B) They help beyong because either option is against Netero's last wishes?: (. Some halp, pls


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 4, 2014)

Tangible said:


> I feel dumb so this is definitely some Togashi level writing.
> 
> So...can we simplify further? V5 doesn't want people to go at all, Beyond wants to go because exploring is bad ass, and Kakin wants to go for wealth? Netero wanted the HA to go and beat Beyond why? Just to be a dick? And I still don't get Pariston's role..is he threatening to use the ants if A) The hunters don't go to the dark continent or B) They help beyong because either option is against Netero's last wishes?: (. Some halp, pls



V5 thinks it's dangerous, Kankin's King sees it as an opportunity, Beyond is into exploring, Netero likes screwing with people, Pariston is also into screwing with people so he will either get hunters to go to the new continent or he wil screw with them in the old one.


----------



## sadino (Jun 4, 2014)

Kakin wants to go for wealth so they are lying their asses off about the dangers of exploration, and even worse,they want to colonize the damn place.

Netero wants the HA to beat his son cause that's what the HA is all about, badassery.

Pariston was using the 5000 CA to assault the HA so no one could stop them. Now he'll just use them for the colonization(the translation was very poor here so maybe he could mean releasing them into the known world for pure chaos too).


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 4, 2014)

Meanwhile Gon is.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 4, 2014)

the first calamity, the one none of you noticed, the most dangerous one. *TONPA*!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 4, 2014)

from reddit 



> *Page 18:*
> Ging tells Pariston he'll be directly "playing" with Pariston, and won't stop until the latter admits defeat. Pariston smiles, glad that Ging has at least agreed to "play". Ging smiles as well; he's only interested in "playing" by himself, _*implying he'll try to crush Pariston as quickly as possible*_.



:ho


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 5, 2014)

ZE said:


> Any chance we're gonna see Kazuya Zoldyck soon and that he was the one who brought Nanika from the dark continent?
> 
> One of the things that bothered me about Alluka was that it wasn't explained why she had such power and how. I hope Togashi links it to the dark continent somehow.
> 
> ...



Who the hell is kazuya zoldyck? 





Stilzkin said:


> So three people have returned from the Dark Continent in normal states. That means besides the Netero family there is one other person out there capable of surviving there.
> 
> I wonder if we know this character already. It could fit with what people are thinking of one of the Zoldycks having been there.



Yeah i was thinking the same. Who was the one that survived with the neteros.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jun 5, 2014)

I can't see where this story is going... I mean Gon already achieved his original goal. What relevance is this arc going to have to the main characters? 2 chapters after years without any of the main characters such a tease....


----------



## noonealive (Jun 5, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> I can't see where this story is going... I mean Gon already achieved his original goal. What relevance is this arc going to have to the main characters? 2 chapters after years without any of the main characters such a tease....



Gon still has relevance, him and Gyro are gonna meet at some point in time.. Gon will mostly stay with mito until that time comes though since he has no relevance.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 5, 2014)

Seeing just how big the world is great news for me. For me it means Netero probably saw just a small piece of it and the strength he was looking for could very well be out there. Really looking forward to upcoming chapters!


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 5, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> I can't see where this story is going... I mean Gon already achieved his original goal. What relevance is this arc going to have to the main characters? 2 chapters after years without any of the main characters such a tease....



The story doesn't require Gon to go anywhere.

HxH can be a weird series and leaving the main character behind for an arc is a possibility.

Is anyone here attached enough to Gon that they would drop the series if he isn't around?  


Anyway, if he is going to be involved I imagine he will get a story along side the one we've been getting and they will eventually link up.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 5, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> All of Zodiacs have been implied being around Royal Guard level.


The insanity in this quote...I hope you remember the fact Netero used them for sparring , this information being prior to when he found out he was weaker than Pitou and needed to train and even after doing so he didn't harm Pitou with an attack from his Bodhisattva.  

In that retrospect they *are* below them, but their hatsu might end up having applications similar to Killua which allowed him to fight Youpi for a short time due to his speed although unable to do any significant damage. So while the rest are unknowns, we're aware  Geru and possibly Kerukku have a high chance of not having the ability to contend with the Royal Guards due to a glimpse of what their hatsu seemingly pertains.

Not to mention how a few were below Illumi based on Hisoka's system of evaluation...



tupadre97 said:


> Yeah i was thinking the same. Who was the one that survived with the neteros.


I'm also curious as to who survived with them, but maybe it was Maha Zoldyck who went with Netero? They have fought each other in the past after all, and it wouldn't be surprising if Netero went to the Dark Continent a bit after his prime.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 5, 2014)

how strong do you guys think pariston will turn out to be? he may physically be weak, but i can imagine him having something hax.(other then his brain of course.)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 5, 2014)

^ging is probably a couple of leagues ahead of him in terms of overall strength. in terms of intelligence they are at par, maybe edge to ging.

the question is... why does ging assume that pariston can control the ants just like that? kaito is their king queen after all, what do they care about pariston. unless he has an ability that can tame or even control them...

my guess is pariston is specialization or manipulation. ging is emission.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jun 5, 2014)

Guys, the Zodiac are above guys like Novu and Morau which means they're are pretty strong enough.


----------



## Yonk (Jun 5, 2014)

savior2005 said:


> how strong do you guys think pariston will turn out to be? he may physically be weak, but i can imagine him having something hax.(other then his brain of course.)



Pariston has been hyped up way too much for him to not be a total badass. Thing is, if he loses to Ging right now, his "story" and importance as a villain or antihero end. Therefore, I'm almost positive that if an actual nen contest occurs, Ging will LOSE! Not die, of course, but definitely lose. 

Seeing how Pariston is probably [unquestionably] Manipulation type, he might even be able to manipulate Ging in some way. Imagine if he made Ging into some kind of puppet (like Illumi's needle-humans or Kaito's corpse) and made him fight the Zodiacs? Maybe his power is just CONVINCING people to do things they otherwise wouldn't. Guy sure talks enough.


>Time-skip

It's NOT GOING TO HAPPEN, GUYS! Come on; you should know Togashi better than that by now. Why in the world do Gon and Killua need to become as powerful as whatever nightmares are in the Dark Continent in order to be relevant?! Did you forget everything that has happened in the manga? They were weaker than Hisoka, Illumi, and Hanzo in the Hunter Exam Arc. They were weaker than Hisoka (and probably Kastro) in the Heaven's Arena Arc. They were weaker than basically all the Ryodan in the Yorkshin Arc. They were weaker than Razor and Gensuru in the Greed Island Arc. They were weaker than EVERYTHING squadron-leader or above in the Chimera Ant Arc (Gon cheated a bit at the end, but still). Killua was weaker than Illumi (and probably Gotou and Tsubone) in the Alluka/Election Arc.

Seeing a pattern, yet...? Gon and Killua (and of course Leorio, and to a point Kurapica) have been weaker than the main villains in every single freaking point of the story!! Everyone calling for a time-skip so the main characters can get stronger are mistaking HunterXHunter with some OTHER shounen manga, I think.  


~ Yonk


----------



## root (Jun 5, 2014)

Why is half this thread speculation about power levels?! 

I mean, discuss whatever you want, I don't care. But there's so much plot going on right now that has absolutely nothing to do with who could beat who in a fight.


----------



## Meridian (Jun 5, 2014)

savior2005 said:


> how strong do you guys think pariston will turn out to be? he may physically be weak, but i can imagine him having something hax.(other then his brain of course.)



Pariston is a triple star hunter, there's no way that he's weak no matter what he's saying himself, I see him and Ging being pretty much equal.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 5, 2014)

I was just thinking, considering that their planet is about the size of Jupiter, I believe that there has to be intelligent life and civilisations in the dark continent, Brion protects ancient civilisation ruins so he's obviously a rational being with a purpose and that's just one example. There has to be intelligent civilisations in the dark continent. It's too big and unexplored, therefore, a lot of natural evolution must have undergone over there.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 5, 2014)

Meridian said:


> Pariston is a triple star hunter, there's no way that he's weak no matter what he's saying himself, I see him and Ging being pretty much equal.


Stars are given out based on contributions to a field or humanity as a whole, and has nothing to do with strength. Thanks to how varied nen can get, Pariston can be a physically weak chump but have a completely broken hatsu. He could have also gained his stars by contributing something of great significance.

Heck, knowing him he most likely manipulated the Association into giving him three stars just to see if he could.

EDIT: A good example is Tsezuguera. The man is a single star hunter but weaker than Genthru. Heck, he is weaker than GI Killua and Gon!


----------



## Kanki (Jun 5, 2014)

I must have become stupid - I'm struggling to actually absorb the info. So much content


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 5, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> The story doesn't require Gon to go anywhere.
> 
> HxH can be a weird series and leaving the main character behind for an arc is a possibility.
> 
> ...



I dont see togashi would leav gon out if this arc, he was already out of pretty much the entire election arc and now how wont be in this epic arc there are gonna go on the most dangerous expedition that might cause the end of the world? I know hxh is unorthodox but it would be ridiculous to leave the protagonist out of such an important arc. The story has followed gon since the beginning, i dont see why he would just be dropped now that he found ging. That and the fact that ging already kind of promised he could also come to the dc with him and since kite is back and will probably be op since she is a queen he has no excuse not to go. What would he even do instead of going there?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 5, 2014)

Yonk said:


> Pariston has been hyped up way too much for him to not be a total badass. Thing is, if he loses to Ging right now, his "story" and importance as a villain or antihero end. Therefore, I'm almost positive that if an actual nen contest occurs, Ging will LOSE! Not die, of course, but definitely lose.



Despite what Ging says Pariston is not going to be dealt with quickly. By beating Pariston I don't think he means beat up anyway. He means get the upper hand, like Pariston did with Cheadle in the elections. Ging could out smart Pariston early on and we wouldn't know until the end of the arc.



tupadre97 said:


> What would he even do instead of going there?



Anything...? The continent being revealed doesn't mean there is nothing to do in the old world anymore. Ging seemed to be able to have pretty crazy adventures riding dragons riding bigger dragons, I don't see why Gon couldn't take a chance to have his own pointless adventures and grow.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 5, 2014)

blueblip said:


> Stars are given out based on contributions to a field or humanity as a whole, and has nothing to do with strength. Thanks to how varied nen can get, Pariston can be a physically weak chump but have a completely broken hatsu. He could have also gained his stars by contributing something of great significance.
> 
> Heck, knowing him he most likely manipulated the Association into giving him three stars just to see if he could.
> 
> EDIT: A good example is Tsezuguera. The man is a single star hunter but weaker than Genthru. Heck, he is weaker than GI Killua and Gon!



tsezguerra wasn't actually weaker than gon and killua in terms of fighting ability, just with the basics of how to utilize nen in a fight.


----------



## sadino (Jun 5, 2014)

Actually Tzesguerra was way better than both Gon and Killua since he actually could pull off the cannonball jajanken without hurting his hands and depowering the blow. He lost to them probably only in overall aura and ren.And he also had the excuse of being rusty during GI.

We also haven't seen his hatsu.The biggest reason his group was afraid of the Devil Bombers was because the three were overall strong individuals(compared to the usual hunter) while Tsezguerra group was weaker and some of the guys didn't even had combat oriented hatsu.


----------



## ZE (Jun 5, 2014)

Kaito and Palm are gonna be relevant in the next arc because chances are we're gonna see some chimera ants in the dark continent, and Palm and Kaito are exactly that, ants. It will be interesting to see the reaction of the dark continent ants to what is a new type of ants, human-ants.  

Maybe Palm and Kaito even have what it takes to be a guide to the new world.



tupadre97 said:


> Who the hell is kazuya zoldyck?





He's the unnamed Maha's son we see in this pic.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 5, 2014)

Ramius said:


> His "sun" ability has a problem though - he needs to "pack" damage before that, so the opponent he fights doesn't have to be above his pay grade (eg. shouldn't be able to heavily damage him after 1-2 hits only). So "any ant" is an exaggeration here. He's not doing shit to somebody like Youppi or Pitou.
> 
> Edit: nvm, misread your post. But anyway - it's a matter of "IF" he unleashes his "sun", which he wouldn't be able to, against other opponents.



Oh I wasn't saying that he could take out a RG with his sun, but pretty much every ant below them he could wipe out after taking some damage


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 5, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Pariston likely taught the 5000 soldiers Nen, as I said earlier if he wanted to take down the Hunter Association the soldiers have to be fairly strong. All of Zodiacs have been implied being around Royal Guard level.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay firstly, I highly doubt the zodiacs are royal guard level.. Maybe 1 or 2 of them can compete but the rest I HIGHLY doubt could hurt the RG's. Going by Hisoka's ratings of a few of them, if those zodiacs are even below Hisoka (who can't take out yupi or pitou) there's no way each zodiac is RG level.

and I meant all the ants except the king and RG's. Feitan couldn't do shit against the king and most likely the RG's either except maybe Pouf


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 5, 2014)

root said:


> Why is half this thread speculation about power levels?!
> 
> .



Because this is a shonen despite how much people like to pretend it's high end literature. Granted it's a well put together Shonen none the less it's a shonen so your going to have the typical so and so is stronger conversation.


----------



## sadino (Jun 5, 2014)

We are at a new phase of the series so it's natural to speculate which characters will participate and power levels ARE relevant for that.

Compare to the One Piece famdom,that speculates about power levels of characters that we won't see in the next 5 years or even characters that we'll never see in action...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 5, 2014)

Only Netero stated himself it takes more then power to get into the DC.


Power levels don't mean much on this, One Piece does.


----------



## ZE (Jun 5, 2014)

Of all the people who tried to go to the dark continent, only the strongest survived, and that was only because they had luck on their side. Their power level is the decisive factor as to why some people survived.


----------



## sadino (Jun 5, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Only Netero stated himself it takes more then power to get into the DC.
> 
> 
> Power levels don't mean much on this, One Piece does.



Not really, we get lots of different power levels in every crew.

Hell, the two first "big" arcs of the NW were all dependant on Harsh Conditions(ocean deep pressure on FI and poison;environment on PH) than powerlevels for the protagonist struggles.

But still people keep discussing power levels of character we maybe only will see in the very end(Roger+WB+Tsuru in flashbacks, Mihawk, Teach end series) if we ever actually see them.


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm not even going to try and estimate how many out of the Zodiac are RG level but I DO believe they are up there.

However, still not a match for king Paris'.​


----------



## Danchou (Jun 5, 2014)

Another good chapter. It's a damn shame the translations are so bad, cause it feels like a lot is lost in translation.

I think I'm starting to get the politics involved with the HA, Kakin and the V5. I still have a feeling Togashi could've skipped half of it, but mweh.

I really enjoyed the Ging x Pariston dynamic. Ging just stepped right into the lions den and gave no fuck. He's comparable to Beyond in that regard. Also loved seeing his spiked up aura.

The New World is freaking HUGE. Seems that the world image we saw earlier actually is relatively close in scale. If so, the threats and obstacles in the New World must be really insane.

On a final note, I somehow really want to see Ging, Pariston, Beyond, Kuroro and Hisoka in one room.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 5, 2014)

where are the 5 calamities they brought back?

They need to be in a secure site, just like Mr. Popo, but they didn't showed them.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jun 5, 2014)

Bunch of people speculating this is build  up for a time - skip and I gotta say I'm not opposed. HxH shouldn't avoid such a powerful character development tool just for the sake of always being different from typical action/ battle shonen.

A rescue Ging arc would be an obvious route to take. This Pariston guy isn't going away anytime soon.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 5, 2014)

by the way, here is the proper translation of the convo between ging and pariston:



> You accept all who come, right?
> 
> Well well, what a surprise. I thought you were coming to stop me for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## hell no (Jun 5, 2014)

^ I don't really understand this sentence:
_
If the Association accepted Beyond's challenge, you were planning on deploying 5000 Soldiers (Chimera) across the world. And if not, to the Hunter Association. (combined & shuffled this bubble and the bottom right for ease of reading)_

Does it mean if the Ass. ratifies Beyond's plan, Pariston will send his 5000 ants to the Dark Continent? And if not, he'll attack the Ass. using the ants?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 5, 2014)

hell no said:


> ^ I don't really understand this sentence:
> _
> If the Association accepted Beyond's challenge, you were planning on deploying 5000 Soldiers (Chimera) across the world. And if not, to the Hunter Association. (combined & shuffled this bubble and the bottom right for ease of reading)_
> 
> Does it mean if the Ass. ratifies Beyond's plan, Pariston will send his 5000 ants to the Dark Continent? And if not, he'll attack the Ass. using the ants?



yep, both choices are terrible. pariston's trolling sometimes involves senseless murder lel. 

that's why ging's pretty pissed, though he tries to act like he isn't


----------



## hell no (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks, but I don't see the point of sending the ants to attack the HA. What can he possibly gain from doing this? Just for the lol?????


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 6, 2014)

hell no said:


> Thanks, but I don't see the point of sending the ants to attack the HA. What can he possibly gain from doing this? Just for the lol?????



Yes, for the lol.

He likes challenges and seeing what people do when faced with challenges.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Pariston is such a troll but that's why I love him


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 6, 2014)

as someone in 4ch pointed out, brion is actually just a sphere. the body belongs to the human that brought him back


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 6, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> as someone in 4ch pointed out, brion is actually just a sphere. the body belongs to the human that brought him back



Holy shit. That sphere probably makes you stronger than meruem .


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 6, 2014)

popeye>brion y'all


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Jun 6, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> popeye>brion y'all



This just simply isn't factual. ​


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 6, 2014)

hell no said:


> ^ I don't really understand this sentence:
> _
> If the Association accepted Beyond's challenge, you were planning on deploying 5000 Soldiers (Chimera) across the world. And if not, to the Hunter Association. (combined & shuffled this bubble and the bottom right for ease of reading)_
> 
> Does it mean if the Ass. ratifies Beyond's plan, Pariston will send his 5000 ants to the Dark Continent? And if not, he'll attack the Ass. using the ants?



I took it to mean that Pariston is in support of Beyonds idea of exploring the DC, and that if the hunters didn't back Beyond then he was going to send the ants to decimate the hunter association. And if they backed Beyond then he would use the ants in the exploration, I don't think he is doing it for the lol as some have said. It seems he has an ulterior motive, notice how he distanced himself from the association in the previous arc. Why lead an organisation you might need to destroy, also I think him and Beyond are in this together.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 6, 2014)

Tempproxy said:


> I took it to mean that Pariston is in support of Beyonds idea of exploring the DC, and that if the hunters didn't back Beyond then he was going to send the ants to decimate the hunter association. And if they backed Beyond then he would use the ants in the exploration, I don't think he is doing it for the lol as some have said. *It seems he has an ulterior motive*, notice how he distanced himself from the association in the previous arc. Why lead an organisation you might need to destroy, also I think him and Beyond are in this together.


I don't know man. Pariston strikes me as being less insidious and more like a gifted child looking for something or someone that can challenge his prodigious abilities. And much like a child, he acts without thinking of the wider ramifications of what he does so long as he enjoys himself. In his case, holding the kind of authority that he does (or did) within the Association, the ramifications were always bound to be huge.

And I think that's where Ging is going to trump him. Ging has a similar capricious nature like Pariston, but while Pariston is still childlike in his behaviour, Ging can still be more matured and that maturity is what will let him out-maneuver Pariston.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 6, 2014)

blueblip said:


> I don't know man. Pariston strikes me as being less insidious and more like a gifted child looking for something or someone that can challenge his prodigious abilities. And much like a child, he acts without thinking of the wider ramifications of what he does so long as he enjoys himself. In his case, holding the kind of authority that he does (or did) within the Association, the ramifications were always bound to be huge.
> 
> And I think that's where Ging is going to trump him. Ging has a similar capricious nature like Pariston, but while Pariston is still childlike in his behaviour, Ging can still be more matured and that maturity is what will let him out-maneuver Pariston.




To say the least, Pariston is a very very interesting character


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 6, 2014)

Danchou said:


> Another good chapter. It's a damn shame the translations are so bad, cause it feels like a lot is lost in translation.
> 
> I think I'm starting to get the politics involved with the HA, Kakin and the V5. I still have a feeling Togashi could've skipped half of it, but mweh.
> 
> ...




Hisoka might not be able to survive such a thing. The ecstasy would be to much, probably have a heart attack right their.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 6, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Hisoka might not be able to survive such a thing. The ecstasy would be to much, probably have a heart attack right their.



Throw in a couple of elder Zoldyck's in there and we got a party


----------



## gehad (Jun 6, 2014)

I didn't get the last part  " Send in 5000 Chimera " , did it mean that the remaining ants were at Pariston's disposal ? and why would he send the in , on what basis ? Or did Ging mean that Pariston was the one causing the Ant ruckus from the beginning ?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 6, 2014)

gehad said:


> I didn't get the last part  " Send in 5000 Chimera " , did it mean that the remaining ants were at Pariston's disposal ? and why would he send the in , on what basis ? Or did Ging mean that Pariston was the one causing the Ant ruckus from the beginning ?



Hasn't been fully cleared up yet, but hopefully next weeks chapter will explain better.

Also, I HIGHLY doubt Pariston caused the ant ruckus at the beginning, they just came from the DC


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 6, 2014)

kidgogeta said:


> Bunch of people speculating this is build  up for a time - skip and I gotta say I'm not opposed. HxH shouldn't avoid such a powerful character development tool just for the sake of always being different from typical action/ battle shonen.
> 
> A rescue Ging arc would be an obvious route to take. This Pariston guy isn't going away anytime soon.



Most time-skips suck tho.


----------



## Rob (Jun 6, 2014)

We talking about Time Skips? 

I wonder how Togashi would handle one. 

I doubt he'd do one now, seeing as Gon and Co were in good shape, kind of. 

He'd need a reason (Like Ace dying, or the Akatsuki coming after Naruto) 

Maybe they'll enter the Dark Continent, realize how fucked up the world is, and then have a Time Skip. 

Maybe this way (If Togashi is looking at making HxH a longer series, like the HST) he can add some more Ryodan members, to make up for Uvo and Paku.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 6, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> We talking about Time Skips?
> 
> I wonder how Togashi would handle one.
> 
> ...



We haven't really seen much of the Ryodan members as it is, adding new ones will drag it out further.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 7, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> He'd need a reason (Like Ace dying, or the Akatsuki coming after Naruto)



Gon doesn't really have a goal at the moment other than adventure about. 

That's reason enough to have a timeskip.

If needed you could even have the timeskip start out with the "reason". Why did the timeskip skip three years? Because those who left for the new world and a new team is being formed to investigate. Or Gon realizes after someting that he is ready to chase after his father again.


I think Kurapika is a major problem to the timeskip though. He seems to be getting more serious about his chase. A timeskip would have us wondering how he managed to kill the Ryodan or got himself killed by them.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 7, 2014)

i was thinking, there had been more than 100 voyages to the outside but humans have brought back only five calamities. maybe humans only bring back calamities if their reason for venturing outside is not a noble one. in the case of the v5, their reason for venturing is "colonization" which is a desire for selfish gain. in a way the calamities serve as a punishment. so maybe if someone travels to the outside without any selfish motive, he will not bring back any calamity (of course, good luck on surviving on the outside).

is this why killua can order nanika without consequences, because he's the only one who actually cares for and loves alluka and will never use him for personal gain?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 7, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> i was thinking, there had been more than 100 voyages to the outside but humans have brought back only five calamities. maybe humans only bring back calamities if their reason for venturing outside is not a noble one. in the case of the v5, their reason for venturing is "colonization" which is a desire for selfish gain. in a way the calamities serve as a punishment. so maybe if someone travels to the outside without any selfish motive, he will not bring back any calamity (of course, good luck on surviving on the outside).
> 
> is this why killua can order nanika without consequences, because he's the only one who actually cares for and loves alluka and will never use him for personal gain?


all of those voyages still had high mortality rates so bringing back the calamities is just an addition on top of the abysmal life expectancies.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 7, 2014)

I would only like to see a timeskip if was done as they journeyed out to the dark continent, and returned after a timeskip. Then a later arc could show flashbacks as we unravel a mystery.


----------



## sadino (Jun 7, 2014)

Still think Togashi will stick to week-few months semi-timeskips only, like he always did.

If you think about it we don't know for how long we haven't seen Gon.


----------



## Yonk (Jun 7, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> i was thinking, there had been more than 100 voyages to the outside but humans have brought back only five calamities.



Most of the voyages probably ended with everyone dying shortly after arriving on the DC, possibly before even REACHING LAND! It was said that only 28 people ever returned, so more than 1/6th of them brought back a Calamity. If I remember right, it was 28 people from five separate voyages. I doubt that's a coincidence, so probably it means that one of the five Calamities were brought back with each voyage. Which means that the Calamity rate is 100% if you manage to survive and return. 

Oh shit...


You know, with all this talk about the size of the HxH world, it makes me wonder: have we ever SEEN an actual distance measurement that would allow us to extrapolate the size of it? I don't want to make the mistake of thinking the known world in HxH is the same size as ours simply because the continents are a similar shape. Unless proven otherwise, one could claim all those continents are merely an island archipelago 1000 miles across. The HxH planet could then still be roughly the same size as our Earth. 


~ Yonk


----------



## hell no (Jun 7, 2014)

^ The population of the human world in HxH was mentioned to be in the range of billions in a certain chapter during the Fighting Tower Arc so the HxH's human world should be roughly the same size as Earth.


----------



## sadino (Jun 7, 2014)

HxH is a middle ground between reality and Toriko's earth in therms of "over the top factor".


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 7, 2014)

Still wondering what Togashi planned for Kurapika...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 7, 2014)

togashi planned for kurapika to retrieve the scarlet eyes and he did


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 7, 2014)

gehad said:


> I didn't get the last part  " Send in 5000 Chimera " , did it mean that the remaining ants were at Pariston's disposal ? and why would he send the in , on what basis ? Or did Ging mean that Pariston was the one causing the Ant ruckus from the beginning ?



Pariston has the ants Mereum was preparing through their selection. He obtained them at the end of the ant arc when the organization went in supposedly to make sure the job was done.

What do you mean what basis? Pariston seems to have some control of the 5,000 ant army. He is threatening to use them to target hunters or to explore the dark continent.

Pariston was not involved with the onset of the Ant catastrophe. He did though use it for his own gain multiple times. He had the mission undermanned to screw with Netero, and he also stole all the ant eggs to obtain an army.




sadino said:


> HxH is a middle ground between reality and Toriko's earth in therms of "over the top factor".



There is a huge range between reality and Toriko. I don't think you can place HxH in the middle of that.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 7, 2014)

gehad said:


> I didn't get the last part  " Send in 5000 Chimera " , did it mean that the remaining ants were at Pariston's disposal ? and why would he send the in , on what basis ? Or did Ging mean that Pariston was the one causing the Ant ruckus from the beginning ?





Pariston took the army of ants like Palm.


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 7, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> togashi planned for kurapika to retrieve the scarlet eyes and he did



It doesn't look like he's done.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 7, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> by the way, here is the proper translation of the convo between ging and pariston:




Thanks for that.

Looks like I'm going to have to wait for proper translations before reading HxH. :/


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 7, 2014)

CaramelCinnamon said:


> It doesn't look like he's done.



He is likely going to the Dark Continent with Melody and the rest of his nakama to chase the Ryodan.

Remember Melody is looking for an instrument that brought "calamity", and its probably located in DC.

Kurapika also needs Melody otherwise he will go nuts everytime he sees a spiders or when he meets the Ryodan again.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jun 8, 2014)

Viz translation when?


----------



## Selva (Jun 8, 2014)

Just the probability of seeing Melody again in this arc is making me very excited. I'm pretty fond of her <3


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd love to see the phantom troupe go to the dark continent and see how they fare.. 

They'll have a few casualties at the very least, but I predict the stronger members will be relatively fine


----------



## CaramelCinnamon (Jun 8, 2014)

Somehow, I'm really fond of Melody myself.. I don't know why.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 8, 2014)

Apotheosis said:


> Viz translation when?



monday 10char


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2014)

People really do love to hop on the old bandwagon. The translation isn't great but it is hardly difficult to understand, what with the pictures setting the context and showing the overall emotion.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 8, 2014)

Maybe it was because i was tired and kind of sleepy but when I read the chapter the other day I couldn't understand half of what the character were talking about and doing.


----------



## Kanki (Jun 8, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> I'd love to see the phantom troupe go to the dark continent and see how they fare..
> 
> They'll have a few casualties at the very least, but I predict the stronger members will be relatively fine



Don't the PT always need 10 members? If so at least one needs to die before Chrollo returns, so hopefully someone does.

Franklin would be the best bet.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 8, 2014)

No. 

Kill off Nobunaga he seems the potential to doe badass death.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Don't the PT always need 10 members? If so at least one needs to die before Chrollo returns, so hopefully someone does.
> 
> Franklin would be the best bet.



Not sure, but im guessing either Nobunaga or Franklin should showcase their full powers and then die a honourable death.

I highly doubt that either Feitan or Phinx would die any time soon though, after Chrollo they are essentially the head of the group


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 8, 2014)

I just want to see Chrollo and Pariston meet.


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 8, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> Don't the PT always need 10 members? If so at least one needs to die before Chrollo returns, so hopefully someone does.
> 
> Franklin would be the best bet.


No, 13 is the max number of members. 

4 members have left or died, and there has only been one new member (Kalluto) as far as we know. 

3 members can join, so no one really has to die.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kazuki said:


> No, 13 is the max number of members.
> 
> 4 members have left or died, and there has only been one new member (Kalluto) as far as we know.
> 
> 3 members can join, so no one really has to die.



The weaker ones should be killed


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 8, 2014)

Whys that? 

Though if PT does go into the Dark Continent, then I can see Kurapika going too. Maybe he'll kill some.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 8, 2014)

I want kurapika to try and kill them, but phinks beats him, pokes his eyes and crushes his head in


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 8, 2014)

Kazuki said:


> Whys that?
> 
> Though if PT does go into the Dark Continent, then I can see Kurapika going too. Maybe he'll kill some.



Well he could try to kill some, but he's not gonna get them all to separate so that won't happen. Plus Feitan is just fast enough to blitz his head off within microseconds. Some should die to show how crazy the DC is, I mean if they just go there and even the weaker members like shizuku just kill everything in their way, it won't seem like its that 'tough' going out there. But if members die then you know its the real deal, same with some zodiacs



x5exotic said:


> I want kurapika to try and kill them, but phinks beats him, pokes his eyes and crushes his head in



Phinks and Feitan tear him a new asshole regardless of his eyes. 

But he could possibly kill some of the others, but I doubt he's even going to the DC


----------



## Rob (Jun 8, 2014)

I definitely want to see the Ryodan in the DC. 

Perhaps there are things there that will make even them go all out. 

It would be pretty cool. 

I just hope my favorite members don't die yet  

But they are all so awesome  

I agree with Babbit though... Nobunaga has potential for a badass death scene... maybe even a good speech, on top of name-dropping Uvo.


----------



## hell no (Jun 8, 2014)

I want most of the spiders to be killed off on the Dark continent. While they are cool characters, they're also a bunch of murderous assholes. I'll be pissed if Togashi uses the DC to give them more exploits.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 8, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> I definitely want to see the Ryodan in the DC.
> 
> Perhaps there are things there that will make even them go all out.
> 
> ...



Exactly, would be so badass to see them go all out, maybe even fight a couple of zodiacs to spice up things.



hell no said:


> I want most of the spiders to be killed off on the Dark continent. While they are cool characters, they're also a bunch of murderous assholes. I'll be pissed if Togashi uses the DC to give them more exploits.




It'll suck not having them though, well at least a few of the badass members


----------



## Selva (Jun 9, 2014)

I just want to see Danchou sama again.


----------



## nekroturkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Viz translation for chapter 342:


----------



## sadino (Jun 9, 2014)

nekroturkey said:


> Viz translation for chapter 342:



Thx again for those.

The rep will have to wait, sadly.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks nekro. I hope you don't get troubles because of this though.

Sooo, did i understand correctly that Cheadle wants to use the "entire" association ?
Because if any willing hunter can participate in this first expedition, that's awesome for me.
Here goes our main cast, Kite, Hisoka, Hanzo, Biske, etc...


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Thanks nekro. I hope you don't get troubles because of this though.
> 
> Sooo, did i understand correctly that Cheadle wants to use the "entire" association ?
> Because if any willing hunter can participate in this first expedition, that's awesome for me.
> Here goes our main cast, Kite, Hisoka, Hanzo, Biske, etc...



Wow seeing Hanzo after such a long time would be so awesome, would love to see what he can do compared to at the beginning of the series!


----------



## Recal (Jun 9, 2014)

Bobop said:


> Thanks nekro. I hope you don't get troubles because of this though.
> 
> Sooo, did i understand correctly that Cheadle wants to use the "entire" association ?
> Because if any willing hunter can participate in this first expedition, that's awesome for me.
> Here goes our main cast, Kite, Hisoka, Hanzo, Biske, etc...



I hope Hisoka goes. He was mad that he missed out on fighting the ants, so getting a chance to go on the expedition should more than make up for it.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 9, 2014)

Recal said:


> I hope Hisoka goes. He was mad that he missed out on fighting the ants, so getting a chance to go on the expedition should more than make up for it.



Pretty much most the known characters should go there! Would be so awesome to see everyone go all out


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2014)

Just making sure, this is a manga discussion thread, right?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 9, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Just making sure, this is a manga discussion thread, right?



Just HxH but yes


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2014)

Can we accurately predict Beyond's nen type? I think he is Conjurer or Specialist. Shit like Emitter is ruled out, but I don't think he is high-strung so im leaning toward specialist


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Just HxH but yes



Okay cool, thanks. :33 I saw you guys talking about the manga but I just wanted to make sure before posting spoilers.

So what do you guys think about Beyond? 

Ever since his introduction I've been so fucking hyped to see more of him. Now that he's confirmed to be a Specialist and has gone to and came back from the Dark Continent I'm all-the-more hyped to see him in action. I noticed on 341's cover, there was him with a glowing (seemingly hot) hand, I'm under the impression this has to do with his ability, what do you guys think?

Also, dat Pariston and dat Ging. Can't wait for them to go at it in the DC.

Hopefully this arc revolves around Ging and Pariston and they become the MCs for the arc, I'd really hate for Gon and Killua to play a role in an arc that seems to be as ominous as it gets. They shouldn't be able to handle the Dark Continent even remotely and I'd rather them not bother with it.



Goova said:


> Can we accurately predict Beyond's nen type? I think he is Conjurer or Specialist. Shit like Emitter is ruled out, but I don't think he is high-strung so im leaning toward specialist



He's been confirmed to be a Specialist:


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 9, 2014)

Goova said:


> Can we accurately predict Beyond's nen type? I think he is Conjurer or Specialist. Shit like Emitter is ruled out, but I don't think he is high-strung so im leaning toward specialist



Hard one to call in all honesty, I think probably a specialist though but who knows. Very early days to tell yet



нιѕσкα said:


> Okay cool, thanks. :33 I saw you guys talking about the manga but I just wanted to make sure before posting spoilers.
> 
> So what do you guys think about Beyond?
> 
> ...



Personally, I think Beyond is going to be another badass character in this series! He looks awesome so far and has this good and evil persona to him at the same time which I find pretty weird.

Also Ging and Pariston's rivalry look so cool, both clearly have their own agenda's compared with the rest of the zodiacs.

Also I agree with the fact that Gon and Killua won't be MC's in this arc, but they'll definitely still be shown around. But mostly it'll be the truly elite hunters like zodiacs, beyond etc.. 

This arc has an incredible amount of potential, cannot frickin wait


----------



## nekroturkey (Jun 9, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> He's been confirmed to be a Specialist:




That line is a mistranslation. Here's what the Viz scan says: 

Beyond's Nen-type still hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah. When they say specialist in that mis-trans, it even seems like they mean it in a way different from Nen, like they mean when they reference the Zoldycks. Specialist as in non-hunter Nen-master. 

Most specialists we have seen I don't think have Hatsu's that are specifically geared toward combat, which makes sense. That might be overpowered


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Personally, I think Beyond is going to be another badass character in this series! He looks awesome so far and has this good and evil persona to him at the same time which I find pretty weird.
> 
> Also Ging and Pariston's rivalry look so cool, both clearly have their own agenda's compared with the rest of the zodiacs.
> 
> ...



Yeah, no doubt. I'll be disappointed if he gets taken out this arc. I like the fact that he has such a dominant personality and walked into the Hunters Association without giving two shits about who they were like he owned the place. The way he got them to call the V5 was too sick, hopefully they form the V6 next chapter and this arc starts rolling into some action. 

Mhmm, when they both left the Zodiacs I knew this was going to happen. Ging was only there to thwart Pariston's plans so it makes sense he would follow him to the Dark Continent. Man... Just thinking about them makes me hyped for this arc to finally start. Pariston is obviously only playing subordinate to Beyond for the time being, he screams ulterior motives which is why Ging is there. 

Oh for sure. I want to see them, but I don't want them to have anything to do with the Dark Continent. I'm still disappointed they split ways though, I wonder how that will conclude. Hopefully they come back together soon enough.

It does man. I hope it shits on the New World/Gourmet World.



nekroturkey said:


> That line is a mistranslation. Here's what the Viz scan says:
> 
> Beyond's Nen-type still hasn't been confirmed.



Oho? That's interesting. I still think he's a Specialist nevertheless. He perfectly fits the Specialist personality type that Hisoka mentioned. I'd be quite surprised if he was anything else. I just hope he's not a Conjurer/Manipulator, anything else would be fine IMO. I also don't think he'll be an Emitter/Transmuter because that's what Netero was.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2014)

DC already shit on the New World/Gourmet World at the rate they were introduced. Meaning our first impressions of each in each manga, the DC has turned out the best so far in first impressions. IMO


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 9, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Yeah, no doubt. I'll be disappointed if he gets taken out this arc. I like the fact that he has such a dominant personality and walked into the Hunters Association without giving two shits about who they were like he owned the place. The way he got them to call the V5 was too sick, hopefully they form the V6 next chapter and this arc starts rolling into some action.
> 
> Mhmm, when they both left the Zodiacs I knew this was going to happen. Ging was only there to thwart Pariston's plans so it makes sense he would follow him to the Dark Continent. Man... Just thinking about them makes me hyped for this arc to finally start. Pariston is obviously only playing subordinate to Beyond for the time being, he screams ulterior motives which is why Ging is there.
> 
> ...



I know! I'm hoping the phantom troupe and Hisoka and illumi turn up there too, just to add the awesomeness!

Exactly, they just seem like by far the 2 smartest of the entire zodiac group and like master tacticians, so similar yet so different. Can't wait to see what they can both do either! Same goes for the rest of the zodiacs.

Also, Chrollo to finally return too would be awesome, i've missed that chilled out beast, so calm.

Exactly, I mean if Gon and Killua go there and just start killing things left right and centre, that proper sense of danger that has been built up would have been for nothing because clearly its not that bad if 2 kids can handle whats coming. Hence why only the elite should go there and even they should be made to struggle at times.

Only thing I say I hate about this manga (and manga in general) is that waiting 1 whole week for one chapter is just not enough... I'm too impatient for that lol


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> I know! I'm hoping the phantom troupe and Hisoka and illumi turn up there too, just to add the awesomeness!
> 
> Exactly, they just seem like by far the 2 smartest of the entire zodiac group and like master tacticians, so similar yet so different. Can't wait to see what they can both do either! Same goes for the rest of the zodiacs.
> 
> ...



Well if they do show up there, Kurapika will most likely be involved as well as I believe that whenever we see the Troupe in motion, we'll see Kurapika. I don't really think they have a reason to go there, though Hisoka and Illumi might. They like fighting tough opponents so hopefully they'll go there. I doubt Illumi will though, he's tracking down Killua and Alluka.

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if they were more tactically inclined/had better battle wit than Cheadle. Cheadle not only seems boring and bland as fuck, but she seems to just have book-smarts intelligence, we'll see though.

I miss Chrollo too bro. I can't wait for his Nen to be exorcised. That's why I think once his Nen gets exorcised, Kurapika will obviously notice and then go on the move for him. I don't see the Troupe being too relevant until then.

Exaaactly. This is why I absolutely don't want Gon and Killua to ever go there while they are teenagers.



Goova said:


> DC already shit on the New World/Gourmet World at the rate they were introduced. Meaning our first impressions of each in each manga, the DC has turned out the best so far in first impressions. IMO



I definitely agree with you, more-so the NW than the GW. The NW has been nothing like it was hyped, the GW has definitely met it's standards though. The DC seems to be WAAAY more ominous than both and will probably make for one arc rather than the rest of the story taking place there.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2014)

So, the point of showing Kurapika was? It doesn't really seem relevant right now, was it just to kind of glance at his whereabouts?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2014)

Goova said:


> So, the point of showing Kurapika was? It doesn't really seem relevant right now, was it just to kind of glance at his whereabouts?



You mean at the end of the 13th Chairman Election arc?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 9, 2014)

Agreed man, Cheadle seem weak as f*ck. May be book smart and intelligent, but by no means a fighter. Also the phantom troupe may seem irrelevant, but tbh they made a short appearance in the chimera arc, and they were just so badass. Well not all the members, but a few of them. 

Plus i'd love to see a few of the PT members go up against some zodiacs 

Definitely, Gon and Killua don't belong there. Especially not alone together


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Agreed man, Cheadle seem weak as f*ck. May be book smart and intelligent, but by no means a fighter. Also the phantom troupe may seem irrelevant, but tbh they made a short appearance in the chimera arc, and they were just so badass. Well not all the members, but a few of them.
> 
> Plus i'd love to see a few of the PT members go up against some zodiacs
> 
> Definitely, Gon and Killua don't belong there. Especially not alone together



Mhmm, well, that seems to be an exceptional case because they were protecting Meteor City. I think they'll get a cameo as will Gon and Killua, but hopefully nothing more than that. Well, I actually wouldn't mind to see the Troupe in action, I definitely want Gon and Killua to get the backseat though. I wish Nobu was there man... I really want to see how strong he is. 

Same, that'd be sick. Especially the weaker ones like Kanzai and Piyon.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 9, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Mhmm, well, that seems to be an exceptional case because they were protecting Meteor City. I think they'll get a cameo as will Gon and Killua, but hopefully nothing more than that. Well, I actually wouldn't mind to see the Troupe in action, I definitely want Gon and Killua to get the backseat though. I wish Nobu was there man... I really want to see how strong he is.
> 
> Same, that'd be sick. Especially the weaker ones like Kanzai and Piyon.



True I suppose, but they always appear everywhere just like in greed island! They always have a valid reason to be where they are

Me too, Nobu needs to be fully introduced, but I think if he was to have a badass death scene that'll be awesome!

I'd love to see Feitan and Phinx double team against a couple of the weaker zodiacs  
Zodiacs, like the phantom troupe do seem to have some clearly weaker members though.. Like the ones Hisoka rated.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> True I suppose, but they always appear everywhere just like in greed island! They always have a valid reason to be where they are
> 
> Me too, Nobu needs to be fully introduced, but I think if he was to have a badass death scene that'll be awesome!
> 
> ...



Hmm, do you think they'd appear on/at the Dark Continent or just randomly in the Human World?

Yeah, ever since he cried over Uvo's death, I've always felt bad for him. He's an enhancing swordsman, I wonder how his ability works.

Oh man... I can't wait for Feitan and Phinks to get serious, they're two of my fav Troupe members. Feitan especially.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 9, 2014)

Cheadle needs to encounter the rope body twisting calamity


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2014)

Shozan said:


> Cheadle needs to encounter the rope body twisting calamity



LOL, that would be amazing.


----------



## Rob (Jun 9, 2014)

Hush, Nova.


----------



## Kanki (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn I REALLY hope Kurapika returns this arc. It's been so long. 
I'd love to see how he's grown compared to Killua. 

Wonder how Gon and co will enter the DC? Gon can't go with Ging, can he? It's pretty soon for them to be so close.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 9, 2014)

Speaking of groups I'd like to see Ging and his greed island friends in a fight.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 9, 2014)

Starburst~ said:


> Speaking of groups I'd like to see Ging and his greed island friends in a fight.



You mean like all of them or just Razor? The others don't seem like fighters.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 9, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> You mean like all of them or just Razor? The others don't seem like fighters.



 Yes all of them. They seem to have unique nen abilities, heck the teleportation alone could be pretty broken if used offensively.  Well maybe if we knew exactly how it works.


----------



## nekroturkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyone else think Greed Island was made as a training ground for the Dark Continent?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 9, 2014)

^i thought you were posting the viz translation


----------



## nekroturkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> ^i thought you were posting the viz translation




On the last page I did. It's also in my sig.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks  

i completely missed it


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 9, 2014)

Hope we get a timeskip on this weeks chapter. If the DC is very dangerous, then with a timeskip we might see the Ryodan getting ready to go there to either have the same goal as Beyond or because they found out there are rare objects there like the Sonatta of Darkness Melody is looking for.

If the Ryodan goes there, then expect Kurapika and his nakama to go there as well. It will be terrible writing if Kurapika solos them imo.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the Viz translations, mang.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 10, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Hope we get a timeskip on this weeks chapter. If the DC is very dangerous, then with a timeskip we might see the Ryodan getting ready to go there to either have the same goal as Beyond or because they found out there are rare objects there like the Sonatta of Darkness Melody is looking for.
> 
> If the Ryodan goes there, then expect Kurapika and his nakama to go there as well. It will be terrible writing if Kurapika solos them imo.



it would be horrid to see Kurapika beat them all one at a time :/ 

I'm pretty sure he couldn't though anyway, Feitan would blitz his face off and erode him into ashes


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 10, 2014)

Gon will go with Koala, Kite and his friend.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 10, 2014)

I hope we get to see Kite again soon. I doubt it though, the next time we see her she should be in her late teens and if we see her now I don't think she'd have had enough time to grow.


----------



## Firo (Jun 10, 2014)

Still waiting on the Ryodan.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 10, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> it would be horrid to see Kurapika beat them all one at a time :/
> 
> I'm pretty sure he couldn't though anyway, Feitan would blitz his face off and erode him into ashes



Kurapika at 100% full power fodderized Uvo, well also he had knowledge about his ability thanks to Hisoka 



Pokkle said:


> Gon will go with Koala, Kite and his friend.



I didnt Koala was there until now, more manly Koala kicking some butt, im also looking forward to the reaction of people here once Kaitos group beat Ryodan members


----------



## ZE (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't want the troupe to have any business in the next arc. Let their arc be the one after that, an arc with Gyro and the phantom troupe as the main antagonists. 

More than developing the troupe, the current arc should be one of adventure and new unknown enemies, plus we already have Beyond and Pariston working as antagonists, and who knows whoever is waiting for the protagonists in the dark continent. There's no way Togashi is gonna bring all of the spiders into this. Too many characters at once to develop may not be a good thing.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 10, 2014)

ZE said:


> I don't want the troupe to have any business in the next arc. Let their arc be the one after that, an arc with Gyro and the phantom troupe as the main antagonists.
> 
> More than developing the troupe, the current arc should be one of adventure and new unknown enemies, plus we already have Beyond and Pariston working as antagonists, and who knows whoever is waiting for the protagonists in the dark continent. There's no way Togashi is gonna bring all of the spiders into this. Too many characters at once to develop may not be a good thing.



Exactly what I'm saying. Right now we've got way too much going on. 

Speaking of Gyro, do you think his arc will be the next arc?


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 10, 2014)

ZE said:


> I don't want the troupe to have any business in the next arc. Let their arc be the one after that, an arc with Gyro and the phantom troupe as the main antagonists.
> 
> More than developing the troupe, the current arc should be one of adventure and new unknown enemies, plus we already have Beyond and Pariston working as antagonists, and who knows whoever is waiting for the protagonists in the dark continent. There's no way Togashi is gonna bring all of the spiders into this. Too many characters at once to develop may not be a good thing.



The spiders have somehow managed to enter into every arc even when it has seemed odd that they would do so like GI and the Chimera arc. I doubt Togashi will change his mind about that. Just don't expect them to take up too much screen time.


----------



## sadino (Jun 10, 2014)

I think we'll have an entire Meteor City mini arc so everyone gets involved with the Expedition.

The Kurta super powers will definetly have some connection to the DC.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 10, 2014)

sadino said:


> I think we'll have an entire Meteor City mini arc so everyone gets involved with the Expedition.
> 
> The Kurta super powers will definetly have some connection to the DC.



Why would the Expedition involve themselves with Meteor City?


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 11, 2014)

*Spoiler time*

*Spoiler*: __ 





It looks like Popeye.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

Bobop said:


> *Spoiler time*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dude... Look at how fast he's punching.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jun 11, 2014)

Bobop said:


> *Spoiler time*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What the...?  When did the spoilers come out?  And look at how fast Ging is punching.


----------



## hell no (Jun 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



this is shit man, popeye is fucked


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 11, 2014)

Bobop said:


> *Spoiler time*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, that's Yusuke alright.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _343 spoiler_ 



Leorio and Kurapika are in the chapter.


----------



## OS (Jun 11, 2014)

rip in pepperonis fisherman.


----------



## Selva (Jun 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _about the spoilers_ 



Oh yeah 
Glad to see Ging in action and to see Kurapika and Leorio back again


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 11, 2014)

Raw :


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 11, 2014)

Ging an enhancer


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 11, 2014)

Leorio get all the bitches


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 11, 2014)

looking good Kurapika


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 11, 2014)

oh just saw hxh is out folks.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 11, 2014)

MY fucking God this chapter is awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ging and Mizaistom show their abilities.

Leorio and Kurapika join the Zodiacs (presumably taking Pariston and Ging's place).

They're all going to the Dark Continent!

This has to mean Gon and Killua will be going too




Togashi hasn't failed to surprise me.

Translation is slightly better but Ging and Pariston's conversation got me.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 11, 2014)

*O*

Kurapika and Leorio came back this arc! 

Cross game is an interesting ability though I felt a bit disturbed  when he said he will make his own milk. I know he is a bull but still...


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 11, 2014)

what was ging's ability what what what 

i knew it, pariston is not in ging's league in terms of strength. the true battle is mental, even then ging probably beats him (if only slightly)

this chapter was far too awesome, even if i skipped much of pariston's and ging's dialogue


----------



## Cflip12 (Jun 11, 2014)

The return of Kurapika & Leorio! 

I am interested in what Gon may say to Kurapika about his whole revenge experience.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

Well fuck. There goes Gon and Killua not playing a role in this arc.

I get the feeling Kurapika and Leorio are MUCH stronger than I had previously expected, more so the former.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't know, Leorio is still probably pretty freakin' weak. Kurapika is really strong, though. 

I don't think Ging showed off his ability, he just scared the living shit out of the other guy with his nen directed at him


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 11, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> what was ging's ability what what what


Maybe it's something to do with video game logic.

Like he can reset damage or something. So other video game features too.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

Goova said:


> I don't know, Leorio is still probably pretty freakin' weak. Kurapika is really strong, though.
> 
> I don't think Ging showed off his ability, he just scared the living shit out of the other guy with his nen directed at him



Eh, it's hard to tell. He was capable of tagging Ging which is quite admirable. We'll see what he's like soon enough anyway.

I don't think he did either. It seemed like it was intimidation more than anything else (similar to Toriko).


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 11, 2014)

Mizaistom provider of milk confirmed 

I imagine he has udders under those garments .



Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> what was ging's ability what what what
> 
> i knew it, pariston is not in ging's league in terms of strength. the true battle is mental, even then ging probably beats him (if only slightly)
> 
> this chapter was far too awesome, even if i skipped much of pariston's and ging's dialogue



It's like he can show someone the consequences/what could happen/the future.

Some type of illusion maybe?

What was the No. 2 thing about though?

Like why would Ging assume the doll is No.2 over Pariston?


----------



## Selva (Jun 11, 2014)

So, Kurapika has his own gang now? Awesome.
Pretty sweet chapter. Didn't expect Leorio to join them too but I'm excited to see what he's capable of


----------



## Arkeus (Jun 11, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Like why would Ging assume the doll is No.2 over Pariston?



Because Pariston is too weak physically to be No.2 unless physical strength is not a matter at all.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 11, 2014)

I assume number 1 is beyond right? What's up with the doll?

Wait Number 1 is doll? That thing is stronger than ging? No fucking way i refuse


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes leorio n kurapika part of the zodiacs.

And the pariston ging exchange was great loved every part of it.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 11, 2014)

lol that panel after he says he hurts the things he loves:

"It's not that wierd is it?"


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 11, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> this chapter was far too awesome,* even if i skipped much of pariston's and ging's dialogue *




What the   fuck?


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 11, 2014)

Ging placed the doll above Pariston in terms of physical strength.

I refuse to believe Pariston's 'strength' stems from his mentality alone.

He's way too good at manipulating people that can't be the sole reason for his power over people.

He's either extremely knowledgeable, extremely rich or extremely good at hiding his true power/strength.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 11, 2014)

What what? It was too long and i managed to get the gist anyway. I will definitely reread later

@max thunder
yeah i think number 2 here means number 2 behind beyond. That doll isn't number 1 (but is stronger than pariston which os saying something).


----------



## Selva (Jun 11, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Ging placed the doll above Pariston in terms of physical strength.
> 
> I refuse to believe Pariston's 'strength' stems from his mentality alone.
> 
> ...


I like the bolded. tbh, I'd be pretty disappointed if Pariston is really this physically weak


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 11, 2014)

popeye got popped

pariston not being that physically strong doesn't matter tbh

danchou is like 6th in the ryodan in terms of physical strength


----------



## Magician (Jun 11, 2014)

Motherfucking Kurapika.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

This chapter has got me far too excited.

The ryodan also have a reason now to go the continent, thanks to kurapica


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 11, 2014)

Pariston not being that powerful doesn't really matter, this is HXH not Bleach, a character's tier stems more with how intelligent they are, power is pretty secondary unless they are on another level completely.

Not sure why Ging is tagging along if he finds what they're doing to be despicable.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Tom Servo said:


> Pariston not being that powerful doesn't really matter, this is HXH not Bleach, a character's tier stems more with how intelligent they are, power is pretty secondary unless they are on another level completely.
> 
> Not sure why Ging is tagging along if he finds what they're doing to be despicable.



Exactly, like how Chrollo is placed 6th in the phantom troupe in terms of physical strength, but yet he's still the leader...

And also this is Ging, he obviously has a ulterior motive


----------



## Ftg07 (Jun 11, 2014)

Kurapika is gonna be a main  Togashi doesn't fail to surprise me.


----------



## hell no (Jun 11, 2014)

awesome chapter, but is it just me or kurapika looks too similar to the butterfly royal guardian?


----------



## sadino (Jun 11, 2014)

So the Teenage Robot  was the strongest from Beyond's gang, lol.

Ging is Yusuke.

Pariston looked really creepy on his panel.

Mizaistom was fun to watch, it seems that being forceful and compulsory negotiation is common among all zodiacs, they (forcefully )recruited those two so easily...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 11, 2014)

> Not sure why Ging is tagging along if he finds what they're doing to be despicable.



I thought this chapter and the last basically made it clear that one of his primary reasons for being there is to keep Pariston under control. Pariston strikes me as one of those kind of people that are userful to be aligned/acquainted with only as long as they are not bored. If they get bored they turn on you. Ging is there to stop that from happening. I mean Pariston is clearly so crazy that he'd go to the Dark Continent for the sole purpose of bringing back a calamity, releasing it on the world and seeing what happens.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Kurapika is gonna be a main  Togashi doesn't fail to surprise me.



Look who it is. 

Dat Kurapika, Dat Leorio.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2014)

Confirmed, being a zodiac has shit to do about strength


----------



## Fran (Jun 11, 2014)

creepy asss mizaistom adding his own milk to his  coffee


----------



## Fran (Jun 11, 2014)

also if you remember, kurapika's receptionist used to be one of the surviving neon bodyguards. he's the chinese looking fella


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

ftg07 said:


> Kurapika is gonna be a main  Togashi doesn't fail to surprise me.



Togashi is brilliant, if only he wasn't ill and lazy


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 11, 2014)

Fran said:


> also if you remember, kurapika's receptionist used to be one of the surviving neon bodyguards. he's the chinese looking fella



gotta give that guy credit, he actually used gyo and tried to assess cow's ability.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 11, 2014)

Fucking great chapter.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Confirmed, being a zodiac has shit to do about strength



Uh, wasn't that obvious when Hisoka said Kanzai was a 75 to his 100?


----------



## Luciana (Jun 11, 2014)

Yay, for Kurapika. 
I liked cow on this chapter


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Uh, wasn't that obvious when Hisoka said Kanzai was a 75 to his 100?



Hisoka isnt word of god, just because he thinks something doesnt make it fact


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Uh, wasn't that obvious when Hisoka said Kanzai was a 75 to his 100?




Kanzai is 85 and Illumi 95 so Kanzai is very strong.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Confirmed, being a zodiac has shit to do about strength




The original zodiacs were sparring partners of the chairman so that may not be true.

However from this chapter, we learned that the zodiacs and Beyond's team are not that strong.

Ging is not interested in fighting Pariston physically and noted it will be a mental battle.

The mecha girl appears to be the strongest (lol Togashi) and Ging is taking charge despite members of Beyond's team having objections.

I think its safe to say we won't be seeing the crazy power levels of the chimera ant arc.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Uh, wasn't that obvious when Hisoka said Kanzai was a 75 to his 100?



Wasn't Kanzai a 85? and im sure the sheep was a 90 and the rabbit a 77.

Also, cheadle doesn't exactly seem like a fighter either so her points will most likely be 70-85.

Dragonman most likely look like the main fighter though


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> The original zodiacs were sparring partners of the chairman so that may not be true.
> 
> However from this chapter, we learned that the zodiacs and Beyond's team are not that strong.
> 
> ...



Cheadle must have been one of the original members and she certainly doesn't seem like a fighter.

Also, we only saw the power levels we did in the Chimera ant arc because it was most probably the strongest human alive and even he was not a match for the king.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 11, 2014)

Ginta is 90 and Illumi 95 so Ginta is very very strong. And good hatsu can change everything. Botobai among them is "in name and in ability the one closest to being chairman."


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hisoka isnt word of god, just because he thinks something doesnt make it fact



Sometimes authors speak through characters. Hisoka has had this before with his Nen personality-type analysis.

@Kanzai topic, my bad, thought it was 75. Who did he give a 75 then? I'm pretty sure someone got 75 unless my memory is just horrible.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> Ginta is 90 and Illumi 95 so Ginta is very very strong. And good hatsu can change everything. Botobai among them is "in name and in ability the one closest to being chairman."



Not as strong as Hisoka though clearly  

Zodiacs seem kinda similar to the way the Ryodan are, in the fact that not all members are there strictly because of fighting prowess.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Sometimes authors speak through characters. Hisoka has had this before with his Nen personality-type analysis.
> 
> @Kanzai topic, my bad, thought it was 75. Who did he give a 75 then? I'm pretty sure someone got 75 unless my memory is just horrible.



the rabbit girl got a 77 I believe, but no 75's


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 11, 2014)

77 is the lowest i think hisoka rated and that's the rabbit who's probably the weakest. The strongest zodiacs will easily be beyond 100.

Pariston is weak compared to ging but that's ging, one of the top 5 nen users at his prime. Ging will wipe the floor against most zodiacs anyway. So Pariston isn't weak,he's still most likely stronger than the likes of morau. That doll is probably just a freak of nature and the only one worth noting among beyonds lackeys.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2014)

Remember god tier popeye?

Where is your god now bitches?


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 11, 2014)

Hahahaha                 .


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> 77 is the lowest i think hisoka rated and that's the rabbit who's probably the weakest. The strongest zodiacs will easily be beyond 100.
> 
> Pariston is weak compared to ging but that's ging, one of the top 5 nen users at his prime. Ging will wipe the floor against most zodiacs anyway. Pariston is still lost likely stronger than the likes of morau. That doll is probably just a freak of nature and the only one worth noting among beyonds lackeys.



Pariston only seem physically weak compared to Ging, but his hatsu could be insane we just don't know. And I highly doubt ging is going to 'wipe the floor' with 'most' the zodiacs.

Look at chrollo.. Leader of the ryodan yet 6th in terms of physical strength.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 11, 2014)

Hisoka want to play with Ginta, Kanzai, Mizaistom, Ging, Monkey but he don't know everyone:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 11, 2014)

I wonder what kind of restriction cow has on his ability. I mean just being able to immobilize someone if they disobey your warning, that's pretty overpowered.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> the rabbit girl got a 77 I believe, but no 75's



Yup, just checked the chap, must have mixed the 77 and 85 up. Well then, seems like Kanzai is also significantly weaker than Illumi assuming Hisoka is correct.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 11, 2014)

Prazzy
that's only in terms of arm wrestling, i.e., pure muscular strength without nen. In terms of pure combat skills (i.e., excluding hatsu) danchou is probably still the strongest.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Yup, just checked the chap, must have mixed the 77 and 85 up. Well then, seems like Kanzai is also significantly weaker than Illumi assuming Hisoka is correct.



Whereas I do agree to some extent, it's all down to their Hatsu i think!

Also, cow guys ability seems pretty OP, just looks like he can restrict anyone's movements


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Whereas I do agree to some extent, it's all down to their Hatsu i think!
> 
> Also, cow guys ability seems pretty OP, just looks like he can restrict anyone's movements



Naturally, as it always does.

Yeah, Mizaistom just bumped himself up to my top 20. Can't wait to see what Botobai's got.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Naturally, as it always does.
> 
> Yeah, Mizaistom just bumped himself up to my top 20. Can't wait to see what Botobai's got.



Miza has to be one of the top 3 if not top 5 current zodiacs


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2014)

DAMN leorio and kurapika just joined the arc, so the mains of the manga has switched to leorio and kurapika, and I thought the election arc was all we were going to get for leorio and I didn't even exercise the thought that kurapika was going to be a part of this arc. 
Pretty excited for this arc, I wonder if gon will go the dark continent as well?


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Pariston only seem physically weak compared to Ging, but his hatsu could be insane we just don't know. And I highly doubt ging is going to 'wipe the floor' with 'most' the zodiacs.
> 
> Look at chrollo.. Leader of the ryodan yet 6th in terms of physical strength.




Ging wasn't rating them on physical strength but overall auras similar to Hisoka.

Experienced hunters are well aware of people concealing their auras yet Ging was confident in his analysis of the group.

He picked the mecha girl out and yet do you think she would be physically stronger than the other giant robot in the room? I doubt it.

And yes, Ging should be able to kick most of the zodiac's ass.

But now that Leorio is joining, he may finally have a worthy opponent.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> *Exactly, like how Chrollo is placed 6th in the phantom troupe in terms of physical strength, but yet he's still the leader...*
> 
> And also this is Ging, he obviously has a ulterior motive



Yeah, Danchou is 6th in the arm wrestling category but who would win in an actual fight?

When we talk about Pariston's power or strength we don't explicitly mean he can lift the most kg


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> DAMN leorio and kurapika just joined the arc, so the mains of the manga has switched to leorio and kurapika, and I thought the election arc was all we were going to get for leorio and I didn't even exercise the thought that kurapika was going to be a part of this arc.
> Pretty excited for this arc, I wonder if gon will go the dark continent as well?



Who knew! But as soon as Leorio was called into be a member and he wanted to recommend another, I knew it had to be kurapika

Likely, but even if he does he won;t be the main focus at all. It'll also be pretty nice for the manga to stray away from Gon and Killua for a change and focus on truly elite hunters


----------



## Kanki (Jun 11, 2014)

Kurapika!!! 

Can't wait to see him. I thought Leorio was suggesting Gin instead, so we'd see them two as the main players in this arc. I wouldn't have been happy.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Max Thunder said:


> Yeah, Danchou is 6th in the arm wrestling category but who would win in an actual fight?
> 
> When we talk about Pariston's power or strength we don't explicitly mean he can lift the most kg



i guess yeah, personally I don't think he's the strongest at all, but his hatsu could be insane we don't know.

But like the ryodan, not all members of the zodiacs are there just strictly for power


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Miza has to be one of the top 3 if not top 5 current zodiacs



I meant my favs.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I meant my favs.



I was talking about my faves too?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> I was talking about my faves too?



Oh.  he's my 5th now that Kurapika and Leorio have joined, probably the same for you I presume. 3 being behind Ging/Pariston.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Who knew! But as soon as Leorio was called into be a member and he wanted to recommend another, I knew it had to be kurapika
> 
> Likely, but even if he does he won;t be the main focus at all. It'll also be pretty nice for the manga to stray away from Gon and Killua for a change and focus on truly elite hunters


Yeah if you count the haitus, we got a decade of gon/killua while kurapika/leorio faded into non existence. changing things up keeps things fresh for togashi and us and not to mention it was long overdue.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> And yes, Ging should be able to kick most of the zodiac's ass.



Most? You're not giving him enough credit there.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Oh.  he's my 5th now that Kurapika and Leorio have joined, probably the same for you I presume. 3 being behind Ging/Pariston.



Pretty spot on 

I'm sure he'll get higher and higher (along with others) as more of him and his abilities are shown.

Even though Pariston and Ging don't fully count anymore, and have hardly shown any abilities, their characters are just way too badass


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 11, 2014)

I think even Togashi is a Mizaistom fanboy


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Pretty spot on
> 
> I'm sure he'll get higher and higher (along with others) as more of him and his abilities are shown.
> 
> Even though Pariston and Ging don't fully count anymore, and have hardly shown any abilities, their characters are just way too badass



Haha, so glad Ging is relevant now. I REALLY can't wait for this arc now that Leorio and Kurapika are back. Togashi is such a genius for how he brought back Kurapika without the Troupe.

Glad to see Kurapika left that pleb, Nostrade. WTF is Melody though?


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 11, 2014)

Mizaistom has Uvo's voice


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2014)

Just saw the first page ........ HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Haha, so glad Ging is relevant now. I REALLY can't wait for this arc now that Leorio and Kurapika are back. Togashi is such a genius for how he brought back Kurapika without the Troupe.
> 
> Glad to see Kurapika left that pleb, Nostrade. WTF is Melody though?



I'd still love to see the troupe go there as well though in all honesty  

But yes, togashi is a genius.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> I'd still love to see the troupe go there as well though in all honesty
> 
> But yes, togashi is a genius.



They would be unnecessary caddles put up for slaughter though.  They really do need to make an appearance though.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 11, 2014)

My top 3 in the series:
1. Danchou
2. GING
3.  Hisofaggot


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> They would be unnecessary caddles put up for slaughter though.  They really do need to make an appearance though.



Some of them might be, but as a team its hard to say. I mean Feitan alone could wipe out almost anything in his path.. And thats before Chrollo makes his inevitable return 

Same with zodiacs, I mean not every member will be able to handle what's coming. Cheadle and rabbit come to mind


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2014)

Leorio and KP partnering up together again AND part of the Zodiacs? Somebody hold me


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 11, 2014)

The Ryodan will almost certainly be a part of the Dark Continent Expedition arc.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> The Ryodan will almost certainly be a part of the Dark Continent Expedition arc.



I hope to god they are, there's something so awesome about them


----------



## Justice (Jun 11, 2014)

THAT PUNCH! 
AND KURAPIKA!


----------



## Recal (Jun 11, 2014)

Okay, so this was a great chapter.

First, Kurapika. He's running his own gang. I did not expect this. It was brilliant.

Secondly, Leorio. I love that he's been chosen to be a member of the Zodiacs and that he'll be there using his medical skills as support. Togashi: maintaining character relevance without asspull moves. Nice.

Thirdly, Maizastom. He was one of the Zodiacs I preferred during the election arc. Seemed level-headed. Don't know why. Now that he's had a bit more development, my appreciation for him has rocketed. His nen ability is awesome.

Fourthly, Pariston. Hisoka and Illumi are my favourite villains, but I think Pariston is climbing up there to join them. He is insane. I love it.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 11, 2014)

Every part of the chapter was great. Also finally glad to see Kurapica getting involved again finally.

On a more minor note, Mizaistorms ability was pretty interesting. Explains what he did back here.



Now I wonder what it will take for Gon and Killua to come.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 11, 2014)

Kite was working for Kakin and Gon is with him.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> Kite was working for Kakin and Gon is with him.



Definitely has something to do with Pariston and the 5k Chimeras.


----------



## Sphyer (Jun 11, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> Kite was working for Kakin and Gon is with him.



Then it's just Killua left.

It'd be kind of a shame if they're all about to reunite except for Killua.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 11, 2014)

Recal said:


> Secondly, Leorio. I love that he's been chosen to be a member of the Zodiacs and that he'll be there using his medical skills as support. Togashi: maintaining character relevance without asspull moves. Nice.


Well, to be fair, he ought to logically be much weaker than the other Zodiac's. It is asspullish, though not to the extreme. I also see it as more of an asspull that his choice for the final Zodiac gets chosen, what reason would they have for choosing Kurapika besides the new guy vouching for him? Though if they know he took down a member of the Spiders, that might be constitute valid reasoning.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2014)

Leorio is always looking out for his friends.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 11, 2014)

Out of the Troupe I think Hisoka would go just because of how insane this mission is, and if Nobunaga finds out that Kurapika is there, he would go to get revenge for Uvo.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 11, 2014)

What kind of ability did Ging use?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> What kind of ability did Ging use?



I was thinking it was just straight up intimidation - like the presence and promise of his fist just dominating over Popeye's psyche.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 11, 2014)

This chapter was a bloody masterpiece. 

Togashi, please don't go away.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> What kind of ability did Ging use?



Probably just enhancer pulverisation


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

perman07 said:


> Well, to be fair, he ought to logically be much weaker than the other Zodiac's. It is asspullish, though not to the extreme. I also see it as more of an asspull that his choice for the final Zodiac gets chosen, what reason would they have for choosing Kurapika besides the new guy vouching for him? Though if they know he took down a member of the Spiders, that might be constitute valid reasoning.



It's not all about strength, like look at the rabbit girl and cheadle... Hardly powerful are they? But they are obviously useful for different reasons, like Leorio is going to be.

And clearly Kurapika may not be the strongest, but we have no idea how much more powerful he's gotten since we last saw him, and his scarlet eyes make him incredibly powerful.


----------



## sadino (Jun 11, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> What kind of ability did Ging use?



He just intimidated the guy with bloodlust. He could probably do the same in reality if he really wanted though.

If it's an ability it would be pretty stupid from him to reveal it in front of so many enemies,specially  with Pariston included.

Also, Kite's gang finished their job for Kakin but they probably will be invited for the expedition as specialists so we get a high chance Kite will also come.

But i still think Gon will get involved in a different way, Togashi loves to pull those.


----------



## Kanki (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> They would be unnecessary caddles put up for slaughter though.  They really do need to make an appearance though.



To be fair we don't really know how strong some of the PT troupe members are.


----------



## hell no (Jun 11, 2014)

Man, I can't wait for Kurapika to fuck the Spiders in the ass. he looks more badass than he did during the York new arc. Hopefully some Spiders guys will be working for the 4th prince.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> To be fair we don't really know how strong some of the PT troupe members are.



Exactly, I mean aside from a few obvious weak ones like kortopi and shizuku. People like Feitan and Phinx are extremely powerful.

Feitan is just incredible, has to be one of my favourite characters


----------



## MightiestRooster (Jun 11, 2014)

Damn this is getting so fucking good. I loved the last HxH arc and so  far, this one looks really interesting too. If Togashi needs hiatuses to  come up with this shit, than please, by all means, take them.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> Out of the Troupe I think Hisoka would go just because of how insane this mission is, and if Nobunaga finds out that Kurapika is there, he would go to get revenge for Uvo.



Well the DC isn't really Hisoka's thing. Just like Netero, Hisoka is looking for a strong opponent who he can have his fun with. Crazy mother nature which will just fuck you over no matter what you'll will not be sufficient in making him hard.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 11, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> To be fair we don't really know how strong some of the PT troupe members are.




The segement where they fought in Zazan's territory gave us a good indication on how strong they
are.



Sphyer said:


> Every part of the chapter was great. Also finally glad to see Kurapica getting involved again finally.
> 
> On a more minor note, Mizaistorms ability was pretty interesting. Explains what he did back here.
> 
> ...





His nen restriction seems to be him saying "this is a warning" first and giving a rule.

If the person breaks that rule he flips the card around for the "cross game" effect.

There doesn't seem to be any limits on how often he can do this on the same person unless that was a bluff.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jun 11, 2014)

Maybe the Zodiac sans Ging are like the Territory guys from YYH: guys who aren't extraordinary physically, but instead possess haxxed abilities. Although that doesn't expl?in why Netero chose this guys as his part time sparring buddies.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> Maybe the Zodiac sans Ging are like the Territory guys from YYH: guys who aren't extraordinary physically, but instead possess haxxed abilities. Although that doesn't expl?in why Netero chose this guys as his part time sparring buddies.



12 on 1 for casual sparring is plenty. I doubt Netero whips out the crazy ass buddha and goes all out on them every time they spar


----------



## ZE (Jun 11, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> I assume number 1 is beyond right? What's up with the doll?
> 
> Wait Number 1 is doll? That thing is stronger than ging? No fucking way i refuse



I didn't get that part as well. When Ging says he's number 2, then who is number 1? The doll or Beyond? The translation is kinda confusing. 

Ging says the strongest is the doll, Pariston replies that Ging shouldn't underestimate him and that he's number two instead of the girl. The translation seems to indicate that the strongest in the group is number two, leaving Beyond as number one, I guess.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 11, 2014)

ZE said:


> I didn't get that part as well. When Ging says he's number 2, then who is number 1? The doll or Beyond? The translation is kinda confusing.
> 
> *Ging says the strongest is the doll, Pariston replies that Ging shouldn't underestimate him and that he's number two instead of the girl. The translation seems to indicate that the strongest in the group is number two, leaving Beyond as number one, I guess*.



Pretty much.

Ging searched for the leader in the room, and assumed it was the strongest person. Said it was the doll.

The rat told him its him, Ging basically says your not number 2 because of strength which the rat replies with bitch please i can fight . 

ect ect.

Basically togashi gave us some hype for that doll, we should keep a eye on it.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 11, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Ging searched for the leader in the room, and assumed it was the strongest person. Said it was the doll.
> 
> ...




Hax lasors incoming. 

I am very curious on her backstory on how she was able to turn into a robot girl.

Franklin from the PT cut his fingers off to make his nen bullets stronger.

What did she do to her body to make that transformation?


----------



## sadino (Jun 11, 2014)

Just passed me, what if the doll is (part) Pariston's ability?

When explaining his twisted love there was an exposition pannel with a broken doll...

Also one of Pariston subordinates during the election was that plastic-surgery-maniac-looking bitch...

The twisted love can be the vow;restriction of it, it's actually someone very important to him.

Everyone thinks Pariston is a Manipulator,so that fits the bill perfectly. When correcting Ging that he was the Number 2 he could be alluding to that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2014)

Pretty much what I thought.


----------



## exabyte (Jun 11, 2014)

Who is Kurapika referring to when he said "that person"? Leorio?


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 11, 2014)

sadino said:


> *Just passed me, what if the doll is (part) Pariston's ability?*
> 
> When explaining his twisted love there was an exposition pannel with a broken doll...
> 
> ...




So Pariston can be a part-time otaku? lol

They did have the 'creepy aura' panels together in the same chapter.

That sounds like a good twist but I'm not seeing it being likely since the doll wasn't shown during the election arc.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 11, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> His nen restriction seems to be him saying "this is a warning" first and giving a rule.
> 
> If the person breaks that rule he flips the card around for the "cross game" effect.
> 
> There doesn't seem to be any limits on how often he can do this on the same person unless that was a bluff.


Mizaistrom's hatsu doesn't seem efficient against calm and collected people, since its directed towards prohibiting violence towards a specific person/object, much like Welfin. If it worked like Bansho in that it can "prohibit anything he desired" the condition would have to be beyond "I'm warning you" or the effect duration would be drastically shorter than those couple seconds the henchmen with no nen endured. 

In other words, this also means aiming at a person/object behind said target with no intention to harm Mizaistrom or using a rebounding/reflecting attack would kill him without suffering a penalty.


ZE said:


> I didn't get that part as well. When Ging says he's number 2, then who is number 1? The doll or Beyond? The translation is kinda confusing.
> 
> Ging says the strongest is the doll, Pariston replies that Ging shouldn't underestimate him and that he's number two instead of the girl. The translation seems to indicate that the strongest in the group is number two, leaving Beyond as number one, I guess.



In terms of who's the strongest in the room, the girl dressed like a doll would be according to Ging's suspicion. Pariston however is #2 but not by strength, so Ging took his spot and moved Pariston to #3 in ranking among the group.

Edit:
I must say though, Ging isn't as imposing killing intent wise as Meruem...but that makes me happy that he won't be ridiculously powerful despite being one of the top 5 nen users prior to the Chimera King. This just means it'll be all the better when he combines intellect with his abilities to be fearsome


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 11, 2014)

> Well the DC isn't really Hisoka's thing. Just like Netero, Hisoka is looking for a strong opponent who he can have his fun with. Crazy mother nature which will just fuck you over no matter what you'll will not be sufficient in making him hard.



That's my point. Only the strongest of the strong can even survive the Dark Continent, nevermind make it back. If your goal is to find strong opponents to fight, you're gonna want to be on that boat.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Mizaistrom's hatsu doesn't seem efficient against calm and collected people, since its directed towards prohibiting violence towards a specific person/object, much like Welfin. If it worked like Bansho in that it can "prohibit anything he desired" the condition would have to be beyond "I'm warning you" or the effect duration would be drastically shorter than those couple seconds the henchmen with no nen endured.
> 
> In other words, this also means aiming at a person/object behind said target with no intention to harm Mizaistrom or using a rebounding/reflecting attack would kill him without suffering a penalty.
> 
> ...



Exactly, nobody wants BS bleach/nardo level powerlevel's that keep on rising to stupid levels as the manga carries on. It's more sensible and better this way


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2014)

Probably my favorite chapter since the return. 

I wasn't fond of Kuraika flipping on Mizaistam like that though... (From what I read, it didn't seem as if he was trying to provoke him) 

Anyway, Mizaistam ended up flipping the tables, so it's all good. 

Ging was fucking great. He gives not fucks for any of the Zodiacs  

Great chapter, really. The only two Zodiacs other than Pariston that I actually like were just badass.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 11, 2014)

oh boy, that's sad. Kurapika is now completely devoured by hate and it's only rage inside now.

Leorio coming along felt a bit weird. Yeah, they need a doctor and yeah, Leorio did pretty well in the election in front of the Zodiac, but c'mon. There's need to be another reason to have him on board.

Ging and Pariston take the chapter from me again. Pariston is a crazy mofo with tons of durability. Popeye is a fucking tank, and that doll girl is crazy strong, I'm thinking she shits on Uvo and Razor easily.


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2014)

Yea, like I said, I didn't like that at all. 

I'm just glad Mizaistam flipped the tables on him, telling Kurapika to chose HIS next words wisely


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 11, 2014)

Botobai is the strongest Zodiac.
Gin is number 2.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 11, 2014)

Someone give me the abridged version of the Pariston-Ging conversation I'm TL;DR


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2014)

Ging: Parstn stp bing gey
Pariston: ur gey jin
Ging: nuh ur gey stp usng chmeras
Pariston: nuh


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 11, 2014)

A doll being the strongest?

Like, an inanimate doll?


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

I didn't understand the doll part.. What exactly did it even show?

Also, no clue how popeye came out of that alive? Must be related to Ging's ability or something


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hunter x Hunter seems like a seinen masquerading as a shounen.

Hopefully it drops to a monthly series, becoming a full fledged seinen in the process too. Opening up the possibilities to more.


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2014)

@Prazzy

Ging didn't actually hit that guy. 

He basically created an image of what_ would _ have happened, had he hit him. 

Think of Toriko's Impression.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Prazzy
> 
> Ging didn't actually hit that guy.
> 
> ...



Ah I understand now that makes more sense

Thanks!


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2014)

Kurapika's my boy but did he really have to snap at cowboy like that so easily? it seems just mentioning the scarlet eyes will get your neck snapped by Kurapika nowadays. Well I guess he was always no nonsense about that topic, at least now we've got him back in action along with his husbando, Leorio.


----------



## ZE (Jun 11, 2014)

I still think this arc would be better off without Kurapika's involvement.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2014)

ZE said:


> I still think this arc would be better off without Kurapika's involvement.



Nope.

its been far too long since we've had Kurapika in the story.


----------



## sadino (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> I didn't understand the doll part.. What exactly did it even show?



Ging wanted to be number 2 so he wanted to know who was in command when Beyond(their boss) was absent.

He checked everyone's leaking auras and the doll/girl/teenage robot one had the strongest one so he thought she was the vice boss there.Turns out it was Pariston.Ging then proclaimed himself the vice boss.


----------



## ZE (Jun 11, 2014)

Well, the last time we saw him, he was the focus of an entire arc, and it did pay off since the arc was good. Kurapika is the type of character that takes too much panel-time, especially if the arc we're on has anything to do with his goals, which seems to be the case. Will we have the opportunity of seeing much of Ging, Beyond, Gon, etc. while still focusing on Kurapika's revenge? Remember what happened during part two of Naruto where Sasuke took the main character position and a lot of panel-time from Naruto and the rookies? I don't want that to happen.

Anyway, it does look like Ging is gonna oppose the zodiacs, or is it just me? If Gon had to choose between fighting Leorio and Kurapika or fighting Ging, who would he choose? Hard to say especially now that Gon is part of Kaito's gang, and Kaito's gang would always side with Ging.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 11, 2014)

Brilliant Chapter. I rate the chapter infinite/10

Leorio and Kurapika are back, Mizai was lucky Kurapika didnt open the can of whoop ass on him. 

Highlights of the chapter were Kurapika and Paristons rape faces.

It seems the main battle of his arc will be Zodiacs vs Ryodan, It looks very clear to me imo. I dont see Beyond going down that early.


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Kurapika was lucky Mizai didnt open the can of whoop ass on him.



Fixed for ya'


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm still shocked Cheadle chose Leorio, especially with a reliable and battle hardened vet like Morel out there. I mean I'm thrilled and overjoyed that she did, and Leorio's emission ability is perfect for doctor work and all, but he is still a rookie in training. I'm sure there are other medical hunters out there with more experience. And we can all safely assume he is nowhere near even Morel's students in strength. The one major thing in his favor that she had to judge him on was his magnetic compassion which brought the entire Association to their feet. That and him being fearless enough to blast someone as powerful as Ging in the face. Is that honesty and compassion really something that is key to surviving and thriving in the Dark Continent? 

And also remember, they're going to have to deal with gatekeepers who dislike rude people. And those are the type of people that set Leorio off the most. It will be like bringing a lit match into a gas filled bathroom. 

Anyways, since they're gonna spend some time on a boat, I'm hoping he gets some training time in. Since I've been dying to have Leorio learn under Morel, maybe they can bring him along for that. 

Oh yeah. So, Leorio for taking up the title of Boar and KP for the Rat?


----------



## Pyro (Jun 11, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Botobai is the strongest Zodiac.
> Gin is number 2.



Where was this stated at?




Megaharrison said:


> Someone give me the abridged version of the Pariston-Ging conversation I'm TL;DR



Here was my interpretation of it. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong because I was a little confused myself): 

Pariston likes to fuck with people and gets some weird satisfaction from people hating him so he has to manipulate and screw with plans (specifically the plans to enter the dark continent) since he doesn't have Netero as an opponent to test his mettle against anymore. Ging knows this and volunteers to be his next test. Ging also wants Pariston to use the Chimera ants that he has as a sort of recon force in the Dark Continent.


That's basically the jist of what I got. Did I get anything wrong anyone?


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 11, 2014)

As expected, the moment Pariston opened his mouth, I was lost. But it's still the most interesting part of the chapter for me.

Leorio became famous during the election so I can understand why he is chosen. But there ought to be better candidates than Kurapika among the 2-3 stars hunters. They must really want Leorio to join.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

sadino said:


> Ging wanted to be number 2 so he wanted to know who was in command when Beyond(their boss) was absent.
> 
> He checked everyone's leaking auras and the doll/girl/teenage robot one had the strongest one so he thought she was the vice boss there.Turns out it was Pariston.Ging then proclaimed himself the vice boss.



Thats what I figured, but some of the comments i read got me confused



ZE said:


> Well, the last time we saw him, he was the focus of an entire arc, and it did pay off since the arc was good. Kurapika is the type of character that takes too much panel-time, especially if the arc we're on has anything to do with his goals, which seems to be the case. Will we have the opportunity of seeing much of Ging, Beyond, Gon, etc. while still focusing on Kurapika's revenge? Remember what happened during part two of Naruto where Sasuke took the main character position and a lot of panel-time from Naruto and the rookies? I don't want that to happen.
> 
> Anyway, it does look like Ging is gonna oppose the zodiacs, or is it just me? If Gon had to choose between fighting Leorio and Kurapika or fighting Ging, who would he choose? Hard to say especially now that Gon is part of Kaito's gang, and Kaito's gang would always side with Ging.



Every arc in this manga has been awesome 

But I do agree that it would kinda suck if this whole arc ended up being based around kurapika and we hardly saw any of the new characters, but I highly doubt thats going to happen. 

Also, I don;t think Ging really cares for the zodiacs, so he won't really take much notice he just cares about his own agenda



perucho1990 said:


> Brilliant Chapter. I rate the chapter infinite/10
> 
> Leorio and Kurapika are back, Mizai was lucky Kurapika didnt open the can of whoop ass on him.
> 
> ...



That would awesome to see the Zodiac vs Ryodan. But unless Chrollo makes a return, think its fair to say apart from a couple of Ryodan members, the rest are weak and won't stand a chance, especially with kurapika being there too.



EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I'm still shocked Cheadle chose Leorio, especially with a reliable and battle hardened vet like Morel out there.



She chose him for the sole purpose that he was a medic, I don't think she cared about any other qualities in all honesty. If she wanted someone powerful, there was a whole host of people she could have chosen, but going into the DC having a medic seems vital


----------



## ZE (Jun 11, 2014)

Pyro said:


> Where was this stated at?



According to pariston, when it comes to strength, he is the closest one to the late Netero. It was stated at the beginning of the election arc.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> She chose him for the sole purpose that he was a medic, I don't think she cared about any other qualities in all honesty. If she wanted someone powerful, there was a whole host of people she could have chosen, but going into the DC having a medic seems vital



I clarified my thoughts on this a bit more in the post, but the Association probably does have other more experienced medics that Cheadle can turn to. I just looked to clarify, and yep, there was even a single star Medic Hunter in the election - Bika Norton the Virus Hunter (ch326). She may have been super shy, but being a_ virus_ hunter, you'd think she'd jump at the chance to go to the DC.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 11, 2014)

There is whole team of doctor who are going to go to the Dark continent maybe she wil be there too.
Leorio is a Zodiac because of his popularity in the association and among the zodiac, he was almost chairman, he can be usefull and he is a doctor. (And he is one of the toys of Hisoka  )


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 11, 2014)

Pyro said:


> Where was this stated at?


It was stated at the beginning of the election arc that "in name and abilit Botobai Gigante is the closest to being chairman."

On that note, who do you guys believe are the top 5 (living) Nen users in the series?

*Top 5:*
Maha Zoldyck
Botobai Gigante
Ging Freecss
Beyond Netero
Chrollo Lucilfer

*Honorable Mentions:*
Pariston Hill
Hisoka
Zeno and Illumi Zoldyck


----------



## Rob (Jun 11, 2014)

Pretty much agree with Louis on his rankings.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2014)

Pokkle said:
			
		

> There is whole team of doctor who are going to go to the Dark continent maybe she will be there too.
> Leorio is a Zodiac because of his popularity in the association and among the zodiac, he was almost chairman, he can be usefull and he is a doctor. (And he is one of the toys of Hisoka )



Leorio is pretty damn popular indeed. But how would Cheadle use that? As a recruiting tool for Hunters? You'd think any Hunter worth his salt would want to go to the DC regardless. 

Him being on the cover of We Want You posters _would_ be amazing though.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I clarified my thoughts on this a bit more in the post, but the Association probably does have other more experienced medics that Cheadle can turn to. I just looked to clarify, and yep, there was even a single star Medic Hunter in the election - Bika Norton the Virus Hunter (ch326). She may have been super shy, but being a_ virus_ hunter, you'd think she'd jump at the chance to go to the DC.



Hmm I suppose so, hopefully this gets further cleared up sooner or later



Louis-954 said:


> It was stated at the beginning of the election arc that "in name and abilit Botobai Gigante is the closest to being chairman."
> 
> On that note, who do you guys believe are the top 5 (living) Nen users in the series?
> 
> ...



Isn't Maha supposed to be dead? I thought he was..

But aside from that I'd say you're pretty spot on, although under the honourable mentions, it should be Silva not Illlumi.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 11, 2014)

Maha is alive, he was with Illumi when he kill the Ten Dons.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> Maha is alive, he was with Illumi when he kill the Ten Dons.



What the hell was he? Have you got the pages?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Hmm I suppose so, hopefully this gets further cleared up sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe Illumi to be more powerful than Silva. Take my opinion with a grain of salt though; wouldn't be the first time I've been wrong.



If you caught up with the anime first that might be the reason for your confusion. He was omitted for whatever reason.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> What the hell was he? Have you got the pages?



I remember he was in the 99 series scene and the manga but I don't remember seeing him in the new adaption. Its possible he was omitted from the 2011 anime.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Hunterpedia. And yes, he wasn't in the 2011 anime.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> I believe Illumi to be more powerful than Silva. Take my opinion with a grain of salt though; wouldn't be the first time I've been wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> If you caught up with the anime first that might be the reason for your confusion. He was omitted for whatever reason.



I do agree that there's potential, it just strikes me that we've almost seen nothing of his abilities but seen quite a bit of both Zeno and Illumi.

I wouldn't be surprised if you called it right though!


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> That would awesome to see the Zodiac vs Ryodan. But unless Chrollo makes a return, think its fair to say apart from a couple of Ryodan members, the rest are weak and won't stand a chance, especially with kurapika being there too.




Danchou probably already has his nen back, with him the Ryodan is a serious threat to the Zodiacs, do you imagine how broken he will be if he steals some of the Zodiacs abilities?

We need to see a full power Ripper Cyclotron, It will be 10000x more stronger than the one he used on the Gorilla Ant .

EDIT: Forgot Maha was part of the Ten Den assassination, imagine if he also goes to DC with the Ryodan..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2014)

Maha probably isn't that high anymore. I mean, I think he's older then Isaac, right? Looks so old I wouldn't doubt Ging bust his shit up if he wanted to.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 11, 2014)

Goova said:


> Maha probably isn't that high anymore.* I mean, I think he's older then Isaac, right?* Looks so old I wouldn't doubt Ging bust his shit up if he wanted to.


He's 12 years younger. With Isaac being as powerful as he was at 110, Maha is probably still a  force to be reckoned with at 98.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2014)

Shit maha is 98? dude looks fucks older than netero.


----------



## tonpa (Jun 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Remember god tier popeye?
> 
> Where is your god now bitches?



Popeye is still god tier, just ging is soo strong he just makes people like him fodder.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 11, 2014)

That's insane. I still get the impression SIlva is the strongest in the family, right now. I'd go:

Ging 
Silva
Botobai
Beyond
Maha

6-10 in some order:

Zeno
Pariston
Hisoka
Chrollo
Illumi

Special mention to Welfin, he's probably 11 or something


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Danchou probably already has his nen back, with him the Ryodan is a serious threat to the Zodiacs, do you imagine how broken he will be if he steals some of the Zodiacs abilities?
> 
> We need to see a full power Ripper Cyclotron, It will be 10000x more stronger than the one he used on the Gorilla Ant .
> 
> EDIT: Forgot Maha was part of the Ten Den assassination, imagine if he also goes to DC with the Ryodan..



Oh when I said 'apart from a few' I mainly meant both Phinx and Feitan 
Aside from those 2 and chrollo, the rest I don't think really stand a chance unless they have more than what they've shown so far. But I do agree with you that ripper cyclotron is badass. Almost as powerful as Uvogin, except much faster and most likely fights much better and more skilful. Not to mention Feitan and his many forms of pain packer, too much badassery.

And yes I forgot to think what would happen when Chrollo steals a few of their abilities, jesus christ he would be so OP. Those 3 together are so lethal its actually scary.

As awesome as that would be, I think Maha is way past his prime.. Although Netero way past his prime still did what he did  But I dont think Maha has any reason to go, especially with the ryodan


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2014)

Beyond>ging  as arrogant as ging is he didn't even mention wanting to be number 1. beyond could be possible be in the top 2 in the world.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Goova said:


> That's insane. I still get the impression SIlva is the strongest in the family, right now. I'd go:
> 
> Ging
> Silva
> ...



Welfin ftw  For some reason, as good as Illumi is, im not sure how he does against Feitan 

Top 5 (in no particular order)

Beyond
Botobai
Ging
Maha (even though out his prime)
Chrollo

Other immense Nen users just outside top 5 (in no particular order)

Silva
Zeno
Feitan
Illumi
Pariston
Hisoka
Top Zodiacs 
Phinx


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 11, 2014)

Well with leorio and kurapika going to the dc this pretty much confirms gon and kite will go too. Possibly with ging.


Louis-954 said:


> The Ryodan will almost certainly be a part of the Dark Continent Expedition arc.



The only thing i can see involving them is hisoka vs chrollo this arc. They arent going to be going to the dc if thats what your implying. 





Sphyer said:


> Then it's just Killua left.
> 
> It'd be kind of a shame if they're all about to reunite except for Killua.



Yeah killua wont be apart of this because he is travelling the world with alluka. I doubt alluka would be happy if killua tried to go to the dc. 





hell no said:


> Man, I can't wait for Kurapika to fuck the Spiders in the ass. he looks more badass than he did during the York new arc. *Hopefully some Spiders guys will be working for the 4th prince*.



Lol what? Why in the world would any spider work for some prince? 





PrazzyP said:


> I didn't understand the doll part.. What exactly did it even show?
> 
> Also, no clue how popeye came out of that alive? Must be related to Ging's ability or something



He didnt hit him thats how. He just imagined himself getting hit because he was that shook.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

Don't be negative @Tupadre97 

I want the Troupe there, and im sure many others do too


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

Goova said:


> Maha probably isn't that high anymore. I mean, I think he's older then Isaac, right? Looks so old I wouldn't doubt Ging bust his shit up if he wanted to.



He's 12 years younger than Netero, actually. I do agree that he's definitely not still up there though.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> He's 12 years younger than Netero, actually. I do agree that he's definitely not still up there though.



Yeah he doesn't seem as well conditioned as Netero was anyway in that short glimpse we got of him.. but who knows


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 11, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> As expected, the moment Pariston opened his mouth, I was lost. But it's still the most interesting part of the chapter for me.
> 
> Leorio became famous during the election so I can understand why he is chosen. But there ought to be better candidates than Kurapika among the 2-3 stars hunters. They must really want Leorio to join.



Well yeah the zodiacs are just advisors to the chairman anyway and not all of tem are great fighters so why not let leorio and kurapika join in? They want leorio to be the face of the organization since he is the most popular hunter and they are going to train him so theyll be ok.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Yeah he doesn't seem as well conditioned as Netero was anyway in that short glimpse we got of him.. but who knows



That's for sure. He looked like a raisin. :ignoramus


----------



## Firo (Jun 11, 2014)

Chrollo should be top 5 at least if not right on the borderline.


----------



## Freechoice (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Every arc in this manga has been awesome



Except GI


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 11, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Leorio is pretty damn popular indeed. But how would Cheadle use that? As a recruiting tool for Hunters? You'd think any Hunter worth his salt would want to go to the DC regardless.



Morale? 

Who knows how most of the organization feels about the Zodiacs. Bringing in the new, young, popular guy into the work of the leadership should raise interest and support. The hunter organization is probably very disconnected, establishing the leadership is important to hold the group together.

Are they actually saying they are looking for more hunters?

Also shouldn't the zodiacs have 3 empty seats? Cheadle moved up to the role of president and Ging and Pariston have left.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Oh when I said 'apart from a few' I mainly meant both Phinx and Feitan
> Aside from those 2 and chrollo, the rest I don't think really stand a chance unless they have more than what they've shown so far. But I do agree with you that ripper cyclotron is badass. Almost as powerful as Uvogin, except much faster and most likely fights much better and more skilful. Not to mention Feitan and his many forms of pain packer, too much badassery.
> 
> And yes I forgot to think what would happen when Chrollo steals a few of their abilities, jesus christ he would be so OP. Those 3 together are so lethal its actually scary.
> ...



You are missing Autopilot Mode Shalnak, Bonos sound ability would be a pain in the ass for the Zodiacs.

Still need to see the other members ultimate attacks, Machis ability is seriously underrated she can be as haxx as Doflamingo, Franklins ultimate attack could be a nuke, and of course we havent seen Nobunagas hatsu.

Ryodan members likely got stronger during the 11 months election.

Danchou vs Kurapika has the potential to be awesome, some of the Zodiacs members are expendable so i expect Danchou to steal their abilities. 



нιѕσкα said:


> He's 12 years younger than Netero, actually. I do agree that he's definitely not still up there though.



Current Maha is probably RG level, going for what Netero showed vs the King and Pitou, and also Zeno hyping him. Prime Maha is implied to be a littler weaker than Meruem(Pre nuke).


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 11, 2014)

> Prime Maha is implied to be a littler weaker than Meruem



No, he isn't. For that you would have to think it was implied that prime Netero was just a little weaker than Mereum. That was never implied so we have no reason to think it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 11, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> Just by the sheer fact Beyond survived going there and came back, possible son of netero (who we know all about) and that he casually stood up to the zodiacs without even be remotely scared, I'd say some of that hype is deserved.
> 
> They could be, but nobody mentioned any names in the top apart from ging? so Maha and botobai might not even be mentioned in that who knows.. (even though Im almost certain they are in there)



How does thst matter when it was established that strength isnt what lets you survive there

If anything it proves that he has more common sense and perception skills


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Current Maha is probably RG level, going for what Netero showed vs the King and Pitou, and also Zeno hyping him. Prime Maha is implied to be a littler weaker than Meruem(Pre nuke).



I doubt he's RG-level with the lack of hype he currently has. All we have for him is that he used to be Netero-level in his prime. We don't know how active he's been since then and based on his appearance I'd say he's most likely weaker than Zeno.


----------



## Recal (Jun 11, 2014)

Tiers. 

Why is it so important that each character is classified in terms of their power? One of the things I like most about HxH is that adaptability, tactics, environment, psychology and luck come into play a lot of the time. Unlike Naruto and Bleach, HxH is not about who can make the biggest boom.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 11, 2014)

Recal said:


> Tiers.
> 
> Why is it so important that each character is classified in terms of their power? One of the things I like most about HxH is that adaptability, tactics, environment, psychology and luck come into play a lot of the time. Unlike Naruto and Bleach, HxH is not about who can make the biggest boom.



The fact that physical power may not be the sole factor in a character's strength doesn't really change the fact that characters can be tiered.

Luck and environment that favor one opponent over another can obviously be factored out or considered. Special cases dealing with specifically bad match ups in styles don't effect tiers as much as those who argue against the feasibility of tiers want to believe.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 11, 2014)

So, Leorio is the new Boar or Rat?


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 11, 2014)

Shozan said:


> So, Leorio is the new Boar or Rat?



I think Leorio is boar, and Kurapika is rat.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 11, 2014)

Illu shouldn't be stronger than Silva <.< 
Silva is the leader of the family for a reason, from the looks of it; that job (family leader) is given to the sons, Silva has shown no interest in Illu at all, but he has shown some interest in Killua and his potential.

Maha should still be one hell of a strong dude. Maha is an enhancer which makes me say I bet he can do what Gon did to Pitou. Transform to a certain age and beat the living crap out of people. Maha, Gin and Chrollo are my top 3, not sure about Botobai being stronger than any of these 3. He's close to being the chairman in name and ability, but these 3 could also be the chairman if we're talking about ability and name for Maha and Chrollo.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 11, 2014)

tupadre97 said:


> Yeah killua wont be apart of this because he is travelling the world with alluka. I doubt alluka would be happy if killua tried to go to the dc.



It's really whatever the writer wants. Nanika could want to go back home or something.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Illu shouldn't be stronger than Silva <.<
> Silva is the leader of the family for a reason, from the looks of it; that job (family leader) is given to the sons, Silva has shown no interest in Illu at all, but he has shown some interest in Killua and his potential.
> 
> Maha should still be one hell of a strong dude. Maha is an enhancer which makes me say I bet he can do what Gon did to Pitou. Transform to a certain age and beat the living crap out of people. Maha, Gin and Chrollo are my top 3, not sure about Botobai being stronger than any of these 3. He's close to being the chairman in name and ability, but these 3 could also be the chairman if we're talking about ability and name for Maha and Chrollo.



So by that do you also think Silva is stronger than Zeno since Zeno gave leadership of the family to Silva?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where the Election arc starts.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Can anyone tell me where the Election arc starts.



Chapter 319.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 11, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Thank you



No problem.

Are you transferring from anime to manga? :33


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jun 11, 2014)

ZE said:


> According to pariston, when it comes to strength, he is the closest one to the late Netero. It was stated at the beginning of the election arc.





Louis-954 said:


> It was stated at the beginning of the election arc that "in name and abilit Botobai Gigante is the closest to being chairman."



That line was actually a mistranslation:





			
				krizma said:
			
		

> The sentence is 名実共に最も会長に近い男.
> 
> The translation seems a bit blurry, because "ability" implies actual (Nen-)strength.
> 
> ...





PrazzyP said:


> 12 on 1 for casual sparring is plenty. I doubt Netero whips out the crazy ass buddha and goes all out on them every time they spar



They wouldn't have been in held in such high regard by Netero if they all just ganged up on him.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 11, 2014)

Maha failed to kill Netero.
Netero was the strongest nen user in his prime.
Maha was definitely weaker than Netero.
No reason to believe that he's even close to the full trained Netero.

Netero post training >> Netero pre kimera ants > Maha.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 11, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> No problem.
> 
> Are you transferring from anime to manga? :33



No I have always been manga, but I wanted to reread this particular arc.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2014)

Well fuck me, lol the trailer for the new sailor moon anime is already at 5mil, looks like alot of money is coming togashi's way soon, I'm not even sure if that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 11, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Maha failed to kill Netero.
> Netero was the strongest nen user in his prime.
> Maha was definitely weaker than Netero.
> No reason to believe that he's even close to the full trained Netero.
> ...



Hmm i dont know but I feel its like OP when Whitebeard was stated Worlds Strongest Man yet the true King was Roger.

Netero = Whitebeard, and Maha would be Roger.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 11, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> Hmm i dont know but I feel its like OP when Whitebeard was stated Worlds Strongest Man yet the true King was Roger.
> 
> Netero = Whitebeard, and Maha would be Roger.



loooooooooool nope.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 11, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> Well fuck me, lol the trailer for the new sailor moon anime is already at 5mil, looks like alot of money is coming togashi's way soon, I'm not even sure if that's a good or bad thing.




Togashi: Hey, you got some mail again. 

Takeuchi: Just open it, I'm busy. :T

Togashi: *opens it to see check for $$$* 


HxH in Shonen Jump: _Due to an abrupt illness, HxH will be on hiatus until...well, we'll let you know._ ?\_(ツ)_/?


HxH Fans:


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 11, 2014)

> Netero = Whitebeard, and Maha would be Roger.


Maha TRIED to kill Netero and he FAILED.
Maha lost.
No need to go further.



> Hmm i dont know but I feel its like OP when Whitebeard was stated Worlds Strongest Man yet the true King was Roger.


WB was stated world's strongest man 22 years after Roger's death.
Roger was not strongert han WB, his tittle of PK has nothing to do with strength, he's just the only pirate who made it to Rough Tell.


----------



## Datassassin (Jun 11, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Maha TRIED to kill Netero and he FAILED.
> Maha lost.
> No need to go further.



Unless I'm really forgetting, was it not stated that Netero was 'the only one to survive fighting' Maha? We don't even know the circumstances under which they clashed. Was Netero protecting someone Maha was trying to kill, was Netero going after Maha, vice versa, etc. We don't have such data about the encounter. Your definitive statements slighting Maha are reaching, heavily.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 11, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Togashi: Hey, you got some mail again.
> 
> Takeuchi: Just open it, I'm busy. :T
> 
> ...


    yooooooo!


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 11, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Maha TRIED to kill Netero and he FAILED.
> Maha lost.
> No need to go further.
> 
> ...





Datassassin said:


> Unless I'm really forgetting, was it not stated that Netero was 'the only one to survive fighting' Maha? We don't even know the circumstances under which they clashed. Was Netero protecting someone Maha was trying to kill, was Netero going after Maha, vice versa, etc. We don't have such data about the encounter. Your definitive statements slighting Maha are reaching, heavily.



"He is the only human who have ever fought my granpa and lived to tell about it".
yeah then she charges her arm with ligthining and uses a second unamed attack to cancel out the GT


----------



## Datassassin (Jun 11, 2014)

Ah thanks. From that line I see praise for both parties more than anything negative towards either.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 11, 2014)

WHAT

The Botobai thing is a mistranslastion. What Togashi actually meant is Botobai is the most senior among them and the wisest. It has nothing to do with combat ability.

Someone post the Viz scan please. 
Ging>>>>>>>Botobai



Edit: someone already posted it above.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 11, 2014)

> Unless I'm really forgetting, was it not stated that Netero was 'the only one to survive fighting' Maha


Yes and Maha is an assassin, if Netero is still alive it's because he wiped the floor with Maha.
They were not equal, Zeno was talking about that, Maha was the one who was crying after their fights because Netero was beating him.



> Ging>>>>>>>Botobai


You are wanking Gin a lot, first you says that Gin is better than Pariston in every way, and then you put him way above Botobai.

Let me guess you're one of those fanboys who actually believe that Gin is Meruem's lvl?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Yes and Maha is an assassin, if Netero is still alive it's because he wiped the floor with Maha.
> They were not equal, Zeno was talking about that, Maha was the one who was crying after their fights because Netero was beating him.


How are you getting all this from that one quote? It sounds like it was an even battle with Netero being the first person that was strong enough to not get killed by Maha.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 12, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> You are wanking Gin a lot, first you says that Gin is better than Pariston in every way, and then you put him way above Botobai.
> 
> Let me guess you're one of those fanboys who actually believe that Gin is Meruem's lvl?



I said that Ging is physically stronger which is the case?
then in terms of intellect i said they are about even but edge to ging, which is kind of implied already? I just exaggerated on the Ging>>>>botobai part, my point was ging is the strongest zodiac.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 12, 2014)

I wonder if we could cool it with the power scaling before this thread goes full on battledome.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh man. You guys remember that thing I was wondering about? 
About why Cheadle was so dead set upon Leorio joining in the zodiacs 
despite there being other more capable, experienced and established medics and hunters? 
I found out the reason why - it was so simple and in my face, 
I'm kicking myself for not realizing it sooner.



*Spoiler*: __ 











Now that that mystery is solved, who do we have to bug to get the manga sub-section back?


----------



## sadino (Jun 12, 2014)

Really doubt Ging will end being the strongest Zodiac, it's another "Togashi trope", the world is always bigger than the protagonists associates.Togashi just did it this chapter with the robot girl suposedly being stronger than Pariston.

He(Ging) may be top 3 or slighlty behind the top one.

Beyond, Pariston and Ging are the only ones with justified hype atm.The Maha hype is just pathetic, he may be strong but he's so irrelevant now that's not even worth the trouble.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Oh man. You guys remember that thing I was wondering about?
> About why Cheadle was so dead set upon Leorio joining in the zodiacs
> despite there being other more capable, experienced and established medics and hunters?
> I found out the reason why - it was so simple and in my face,
> ...



They sure work fast unless this was made back during the last batch of chapters in which case....amazing foreshadowing.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 12, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Botobai is the strongest Zodiac.
> Gin is number 2.



It's obvious his number 1, you don't think Ging would score a 100 with Hisoka?


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 12, 2014)

> then in terms of intellect i said they are about even but edge to ging


Wow Gin the guy who wasn't able to figure out Pariston the previous arc is superior to Gin in terms of intellect?



And YES Netero >> Maha (not even close).



"He's always the one making me cry"

Maha was never equal to Netero, he was getting smashed by him.


----------



## Yonk (Jun 12, 2014)

Everyone saying that Netero vs. Maha must have been a deathmatch. Did you forget what happened between Zeno/Silva and Chrollo? That one ended with nobody dying. This could have been a similar situation.

Also, why are you assuming that Maha was an assassin at the time? There's been no mention of HOW LONG the Zoldycks have been assassins; perhaps Maha was the founder of that whole deal. Perhaps that happened after he fought with Netero. 


Anyway, I don't see Maha as being that powerful. He's a shriveled up old raisin with zero importance to the plot. I know looks can be deceiving in HxH, but SERIOUSLY, guys. We know nothing of him except that he's old as shit and once fought Netero. He could be as strong as Old!Netero or as weak as Kalluto; there's no evidence either way. Maybe Illumi just took him along during the assassination of the Ten Dons because the old fart enjoys seeing people die; it stays his rapidly advancing dementia. For all you guys know he can't even USE NEN ANYMORE, and you're placing him in the top tier, regardless. It's silly. Power rankings in HxH are always silly.


~ Yonk


----------



## exabyte (Jun 12, 2014)

That doll reminds me of Alluka:


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 12, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Wow Gin the guy who wasn't able to figure out Pariston the previous arc is superior to Gin in terms of intellect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man you do realize that the one saying that is zeno not maha right?


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 12, 2014)

> man you do realize that the one saying that is zeno not maha right?


Because you actually believe that Zeho and Netero are rivals or something?
He's calling himself an idiot you think? It's probably what Maha told him.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 12, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Because you actually believe that Zeho and Netero are rivals or something?
> He's calling himself an idiot you think? It's probably what Maha told him.



 this whole part of zeno talking is as if he is being interviewed by someone, asking about netero, who is not shown. He is saying that him and netero are like yin and yang and afterwards answering an implicit question made by the not shown interviewer ("are you equals?"). He is calling the interviewer an idiot. The only thing you can know about the maha vs Netero is that both survived the fight, and that nobody that fought maha, with the exception of netero, survived. You cannot known who was the winner or the loser of that fight, you can't even know if it was a tie, just that both got out of it with their lives.


----------



## Extravlad (Jun 12, 2014)

Guess it make sense, but it's still stupid, Netero and Zeno are not the Ying and the Yang, Zeno is a child to Netero, when he was a baby Netero was already old


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 12, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Guess it make sense, but it's still stupid, Netero and Zeno are not the Ying and the Yang, Zeno is a child to Netero, when he was a baby Netero was already old



which is why he is calling the interviewer an idiot for considering them equals. to be like yin and yang can be in a spectrum other than strength (ideology, area of work, etc..)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 12, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> They sure work fast unless this was made back during the last batch of chapters in which case....amazing foreshadowing.



She still has brown hair compared to the recently revealed green hair for the anime (which is still weird), 
so yeah, probably great foresight by the fanartists out there :33

Not gonna lie - I am now pretty hyped for a crazy love triangle between Leorio, KP and Cheadle to develop on this now romantic cruise to the great unknown.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jun 12, 2014)

Take the powerlevel shit to the One Piece section where it belongs, please.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 12, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Wow Gin the guy who wasn't able to figure out Pariston the previous arc is superior to Gin in terms of intellect?
> 
> .



The only part that Ging says he didn't expect is Pariston quitting right after he won. He had already said from the beginning that Pariston wasn't trying to win or lose so despite him saying he didn't expect it he did correctly judge Pariston's goals. 

Ging was trying to compete against Pariston in that situation so I don't see how it shows anything. I think the fact that we are shown that Ging understands Pariston is possible support for him being able to out smart him.


----------



## Ramius (Jun 12, 2014)

My advice to you: ignore Extrafag, this one's got a stick up his ass.

It.literally.says: "He's the only human to have ever fought my grandpa and lived to tell about it"

Back on-topic: Huh, so the Botobai line was a mistranslation after all? Well, that clears things up I guess. Also Maha being among current top 5 Nen users is retarded. I seriously doubt Zoldycks can claim the "patriarch of the house" title without having proved to be stronger than the previous one. You're talking about fucking batshit insane assassins.
Why didn't Illumi become the head of the family yet? Simply because he hasn't proven to be stronger/more talented than the previous one.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 12, 2014)

Apotheosis said:


> Take the powerlevel shit to the One Piece section where it belongs, please.



That shit doesn't belong anywhere. Except for Battledome sections.


----------



## Max Thunder (Jun 12, 2014)

Why shouldn't we be able to talk about power levels? It's a good topic for conversation.

Some people just always let their preferences get in the way of it and get way too emotional about it.


----------



## Drakor (Jun 12, 2014)

exabyte said:


> That doll reminds me of Alluka:


I also noticed that, and I'd love if they had a power contrast to Alluka's wish maker, especially if the speculation that they have gas creatures inside them holds true.

Funny how Killua had the answer plaguing Kurapika for years and not once made mention of it despite knowing how honorable he is, just goes to show the gap  between him and Killua. Though now it makes me wonder, what cost would Kurapika have to pay if he requested "I wish for all the deceased eyes of my Kurta brethen to be given to me".

Also, was no one else shocked that Kurapika will now have to hunt the king of a country, effectively making him a terrorist?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 12, 2014)

> Also, was no one else shocked that Kurapika will now have to hunt the king of a country, effectively making him a terrorist?


If I remember right the guy he is after is a prince, not the king. Actually he may even be the 2nd prince and not even next in line to take the throne.

Even so, why would that surprise anyone? There has never been any limit put on how far he would go for revenge. If it turned out that zodiacs were repsonsible, I'd have no problem believing that Kurapika would go after them as well.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 12, 2014)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> If I remember right the guy he is after is a prince, not the king. Actually he may even be the 2nd prince and not even next in line to take the throne.
> 
> Even so, why would that surprise anyone? There has never been any limit put on how far he would go for revenge. If it turned out that zodiacs were repsonsible, I'd have no problem believing that Kurapika would go after them as well.


he's the fourth prince


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 12, 2014)

I get the drawback for mizaistom's ability now, it probably can't be used for violence, just for interrogation purposes.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 12, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Now that that mystery is solved, who do we have to bug to get the manga sub-section back?



i already messaged Kira and another mod (Megaharrison) but they're not replying. you guys bug the other mods.

they can close the anime section if they want, the manga has a lot more potential for discussion


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 12, 2014)

Finally shit is getting interesting.


----------



## sadino (Jun 12, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> I get the drawback for mizaistom's ability now, it probably can't be used for violence, just for interrogation purposes.



This is HxH so he probably has an offensive option, something simple like "don't run away" would suffice for capturing most criminals.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 12, 2014)

he shouldn't be able to use it for offense like that, that would be overpowered. it seems he can only use it as a counter. both times we've seen it is when attempting to subdue someone.


----------



## Arkeus (Jun 12, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Then it's just Killua left.
> 
> It'd be kind of a shame if they're all about to reunite except for Killua.



Alluka keeps saying 'Ai', just like the gazeous co-dependent life-form.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 12, 2014)

Remember when I said krapika will return, and he does? The same chapter?

Now...three years ago...



> Well since 2 people are out, and Cheadle is Chairwoman, 3 people need to fill the gap so, I'm thinking:
> 
> 1) Kurapika, "The Cat" , he will probably join them somehow, that would be great
> 
> ...




Bow before me you shits.


----------



## ZE (Jun 12, 2014)

Not bad.
Well, apart from Kaito joining in, which isn't likely since he's more on Ging's side, and Ging will be an opposing party to the zodiacs in the dark continent. 

1.Beyond will be after something we don't know yet
2.Pariston will be trying to have fun
3.Ging will try to mess with Pariston, and Kaito will have to be with him since he is now a chimera, and the chimeras came from the dark continent
4.And finally, the zodiacs will follow Netero's last wish 

There's also a chance Kurapika will separate himself from the zodiacs to have his revenge and recover the eyes of his clan members. So he could be the fifth party competing on the dark continent. If the spiders join in, they'll be the sixth one.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 12, 2014)

Am i the only one who is really enjoying the art and the detail togashi is putting in those panels?


----------



## sadino (Jun 12, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> he shouldn't be able to use it for offense like that, that would be overpowered. it seems he can only use it as a counter. both times we've seen it is when attempting to subdue someone.



If he orders "don't run away" you just fight him head on, any strong hunter won't have a problem with that ability. He gets some sort of implicit control over the opponent but it's not compulsory like a Manipualtor would've done.It's a pretty interesting ability if it works like that. He may also have many different cards for other situations.

 The real problem is that Mizaistom is also probably strong physically(very skilled nen user) so fighting head on ends bad for the brave.


----------



## Recal (Jun 12, 2014)

sadino said:


> If he orders "don't run away" you just fight him head on, any strong hunter won't have a problem with that ability. He gets some sort of implicit control over the opponent but it's not compulsory like a Manipualtor would've done.It's a pretty interesting ability if it works like that. He may also have many different cards for other situations.
> 
> The real problem is that Mizaistom is also probably strong physically(very skilled nen user) so fighting head on ends bad for the brave.



Good point. If Mizaistom forced that condition on someone like Hisoka, Hisoka could just stand there and pelt him with cards, or use his bungee gum to get away (because that's not running). Perhaps someone like Illumi (who seems to be able to hypnotise people) could get round a "don't move" order.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 12, 2014)

Dat Kurapika.  interesting how Togashi brought in Kakin's fourth prince, Tseridonich Hoicoro, into the story as Kurapika's target. Now it's time for Genei Ryodan to be reintroduced again. Now the question is how exactly.

I'm not sure about Leorio being chosen as a new Zodiac. After all, there're more capable hunters and medics out there, like the single-star Virus Hunter Sanbica Norton. Personally I'd chose her over someone like Leorio who hasn't even finished his studies. I know there's likely to be a group of medics accompanying the expedition, but Leorio doesn't really fit in the Zodiac yet.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 12, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Oh man. You guys remember that thing I was wondering about?
> About why Cheadle was so dead set upon Leorio joining in the zodiacs
> despite there being other more capable, experienced and established medics and hunters?
> I found out the reason why - it was so simple and in my face,
> ...




Sorry Cheadle, but Leorio ain't into bestiality.

.......or is he?


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 12, 2014)

well it's better than leorio x senritsu


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 12, 2014)

I wanna see Cheadle get mutilated by some crazy DC creatures


----------



## Selva (Jun 12, 2014)

Narutossss said:


> well it's better than leorio x senritsu


How and why did this come into existence?


----------



## sadino (Jun 12, 2014)

Selva said:


> How and why did this come into existence?



Bitch keeps hitting on guys with her "oh your heartbeat is so X" pickup line. That's why!

@Leorio Zodiac

Cheadle made sure they invited Leorio because of his image boost.Since all the association will be involved into this mess it's good to have a PR guy.

Also,i see both Leorio and Kurapika(the true Kurapika, not the angst filled shadow he turned into) as Boar.

I'm dishing out theories and crap but i suggest we all wait for the good trans,this week again both MP and MS failed us.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 12, 2014)

> I'm not sure about Leorio being chosen as a new Zodiac. After all, there're more capable hunters and medics out there, like the single-star Virus Hunter Sanbica Norton. Personally I'd chose her over someone like Leorio who hasn't even finished his studies. I know there's likely to be a group of medics accompanying the expedition, but Leorio doesn't really fit in the Zodiac yet.



He wasn't chosen for his abilities, he was chosen for his popularity.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 12, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> He wasn't chosen for his abilities, he was chosen for his popularity.


Why? They decide who to choose. So why is his popularity even matters.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 12, 2014)

Ice Cream said:


> Sorry Cheadle, but Leorio ain't into bestiality.
> 
> .......or is he?



She Isn't actually a dog...


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 12, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why? They decide who to choose. So why is his popularity even matters.



Probably to reinvigorate interest in the Zodiacs within the Hunter organization. The organization is a scattered group. Just look at how Kurapika has gotten the licence and then stopped dealing with the organization. He did not go to the elections which was a major deal for hunters. Having at the very least a strongly representative group, that is the Zodiacs, would be important in maintaining unity and an image. If the common hunter does not give a damn about the leadership then the organization begins to break apart.


----------



## Yonk (Jun 12, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Though now it makes me wonder, what cost would Kurapika have to pay if he requested "I wish for all the deceased eyes of my Kurta brethen to be given to me".



I kind of wonder about how Alluka's powers actually function. Things like the wish for a billion dollars making the money fall out of a blimp make it seem like Alluka will grant wishes in a way that makes logical and reasonable sense given what we know about Nen. All that entailed was putting a minor Manipulation command on the pilots to drop the cargo over the Zoldyck estate. Milluki's computer could have just been delivered to the wrong address by the mailman. However, things like instantly teleporting Illumi hundreds of miles makes me scratch my head. Also, smushing people into mincemeat or twisting them up like rope over vast distances. What kind of Nen is that? 

In this example, how, then, would the eyeballs arrive to wherever Kurapika is? Would they just be transported there as if by magic? Or would every one of the dozens of owners of Kurta eyes suddenly crash their cars into the house Kurapika was in? While the first possibility is ridiculous, the second is at least reasonable if we assume a massive alteration of probability. Given what we know of Nen, an ability that affects probability already has a precedent (Risky Dice from Greed Island). However, this must come in conjunction with a time-manipulation ability to make it so all those people were actually in the area Kurapika is at, at the same time, as some of them might live on the other side of the planet. Same with manipulating the pilots of the money-blimp to be flying over the Zoldyck estate at that same moment. The command "fly over here" must have been made several minutes/hours BEFORE the wish was made, or it couldn't have been granted at the exact moment Yashua finished speaking unless we assume that money-blimps are constantly flying over the Zoldyck estate... which is silly. 


As for the price of the wish, based on how many died following the "billionaire" wish, it would likely be something like that multiplied by how many numbers of eyes there are. Probably on the same scale as Illumi suspected would happen to heal Gon. Of course, it's not entirely relevant as Killua could just ORDER Nanika to do it at no cost. 


~ Yonk


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 12, 2014)

The Zoldycks are still relevant to the story. If I'm not wrong, in one of Togashi's old interviews, he was talking about finally letting the Zoldycks go all out in the next arc. It's been years, but this is still the next arc.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 12, 2014)

He also said he plans to kill both Kurapika and Ryodan....


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 12, 2014)

so we're looking at a full on arc here, Togashi seriously has to commit to this, with all the build up this arc could be as long as chimera arc, if he continues with these 2 year hiatus we won't get anywhere.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 12, 2014)

FUUUUUUUU, Togashi you lazy marvellous sob. You've done it again. THIS is why I keep waiting so ridiculously long for your chapters to come out. Chapters like this confirm that there's no other shounen that holds a candle to HxH.

I never expected Leorio to join the Zodiacs. In a way it sort of feels forced, but it works at the same time. He is pretty weak so I wonder how he's supposed to survive in the New World.

Next up, the Ging x Pariston showdown. I love how everytime we see them, its like they're entangled in a ubergenius masterclass of chess that even the readers cant keep track of. They're constantly thinking dozens of steps ahead of everyone else. When they are playing their little game, it's like nobody else matters.

This chapter gave also nice insight into their personalities and motivations. Ging, while undeniably a selfish douche, actually does care about certain things he holds dear like the HA. Pariston on the other hand finally showed more of his true colours. He is merely in it for the evulz and his entertainment is the only thing that matters. What a crazy magnificent bastard. I've rarely seen someone quite like him.

Just like I expected once Togashi put Ging in the spotlight, he's starting to shape up to be less awesome and extraordinary as he was hyped up to be. Yes hes still insanely awesome but hes not quite as godly and intouchable as when he was still a mystery. I do love how he intimidated and put everyone in their place this chapter. Lol, poor Pariston. Togashi keeps hinting that Pariston isnt a powerhouse but hes got to have some insane ability up his sleeve that befits his image and hype.

Finally, the best thing in the chapter. My fav, Kurapica is back in town and hes still as cool, sublime and epic as ever. He fucking owned this chapter waltzing around like a boss. Srsly havent fangasmed like this in a long time. Loved how Kurapica and the Scarlett eyes were incorporated into the Dark Continent arc.

Only Togashi couldve made a chapter that ties up so many loose ends together in one go. 

Now all we need is the Ryodan. <3


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2014)

It doesn't seem like Pariston is all that strong. Ging would be able to pick up if he was considering how experienced Ging is. Pariston is a great mastermind who just doesn't fight. Ging even talked about if he should beat the crap out of him but Pariston probably still wouldn't yield.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 12, 2014)

He might have a hax ability that isn't combat-oriented like Knov or Meleoron. Hard to imagine someone like him with a simple ability.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 12, 2014)

What do you guys think he is? I think he'll be either a Transmitter (because of his cunning) or a Specialist (because of his charisma).


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 12, 2014)

Yonk said:


> I kind of wonder about how Alluka's powers actually function. Things like the wish for a billion dollars making the money fall out of a blimp make it seem like Alluka will grant wishes in a way that makes logical and reasonable sense given what we know about Nen. All that entailed was putting a minor Manipulation command on the pilots to drop the cargo over the Zoldyck estate. Milluki's computer could have just been delivered to the wrong address by the mailman. However, things like instantly teleporting Illumi hundreds of miles makes me scratch my head. Also, smushing people into mincemeat or twisting them up like rope over vast distances. What kind of Nen is that?
> 
> In this example, how, then, would the eyeballs arrive to wherever Kurapika is? Would they just be transported there as if by magic? Or would every one of the dozens of owners of Kurta eyes suddenly crash their cars into the house Kurapika was in? While the first possibility is ridiculous, the second is at least reasonable if we assume a massive alteration of probability. Given what we know of Nen, an ability that affects probability already has a precedent (Risky Dice from Greed Island). However, this must come in conjunction with a time-manipulation ability to make it so all those people were actually in the area Kurapika is at, at the same time, as some of them might live on the other side of the planet. Same with manipulating the pilots of the money-blimp to be flying over the Zoldyck estate at that same moment. The command "fly over here" must have been made several minutes/hours BEFORE the wish was made, or it couldn't have been granted at the exact moment Yashua finished speaking unless we assume that money-blimps are constantly flying over the Zoldyck estate... which is silly.
> 
> ...




I just wanted to add that Kite seems to have a very weird ability that could be related to this subject. Ging says that Kite's crazy slots has a number that appears that could have prevented him from dying. This obviously isn't referring to a super offensive or defensive ability knowing how he ended up (Ging is probably right about why Kite is alive). This is then pointing to some sort of fate manipulation, which isn't a stretch when you consider that his ability is luck based yet his desire to not die can fixate the outcome of the number. Such an ability is outside the sorts we have previously seen. As Ging said he worked with Kite on this ability we can believe that reality warping abilities exist for top tier nen users (which coincides with what we see with Alluka).


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jun 13, 2014)

Safellizer said:


> It doesn't seem like Pariston is all that strong. Ging would be able to pick up if he was considering how experienced Ging is.



It's possible that Ging's not picking up Pariston's full strength, much like he can't fully read Pariston's mind.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 13, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> She Isn't actually a dog...




I know that already. :I



Saitou Hajime said:


> *And speaking of that, is it possible that Pariston is just hiding his true strength and pretending to be weak?* In both versions, he jokingly tells Ging not to underestimate him when the latter was selling his strength short.




It's possible but Ging should be well aware of it.

He's not going to underestimate the guy Netero personally picked to be his #2 in the HxH organization.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 13, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> It's possible that Ging's not picking up Pariston's full strength, much like he can't fully read Pariston's mind.



Yeah but it should be a lot harder to read someone's mind than to feel out their strength. I get the vibe from that short exchange that Pariston isn't strong at all, at least not physically. He might have a crazy hax hatsu that got him into the Zodiac along with his incredible mind. I think I would prefer if he was more of a desk guy anyway.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 13, 2014)

Yonk said:


> I kind of wonder about how Alluka's powers actually function. Things like the wish for a billion dollars making the money fall out of a blimp make it seem like Alluka will grant wishes in a way that makes logical and reasonable sense given what we know about Nen. All that entailed was putting a minor Manipulation command on the pilots to drop the cargo over the Zoldyck estate. Milluki's computer could have just been delivered to the wrong address by the mailman. However, things like instantly teleporting Illumi hundreds of miles makes me scratch my head. Also, smushing people into mincemeat or twisting them up like rope over vast distances. What kind of Nen is that?
> 
> In this example, how, then, would the eyeballs arrive to wherever Kurapika is? Would they just be transported there as if by magic? Or would every one of the dozens of owners of Kurta eyes suddenly crash their cars into the house Kurapika was in? While the first possibility is ridiculous, the second is at least reasonable if we assume a massive alteration of probability. Given what we know of Nen, an ability that affects probability already has a precedent (Risky Dice from Greed Island). However, this must come in conjunction with a time-manipulation ability to make it so all those people were actually in the area Kurapika is at, at the same time, as some of them might live on the other side of the planet. Same with manipulating the pilots of the money-blimp to be flying over the Zoldyck estate at that same moment. The command "fly over here" must have been made several minutes/hours BEFORE the wish was made, or it couldn't have been granted at the exact moment Yashua finished speaking unless we assume that money-blimps are constantly flying over the Zoldyck estate... which is silly.
> 
> ...


Mmmm, actually, when you think about it. What Alluka does isn't that crazy. Teleportation is an Emission ability. Screwing with the human body to twist them into rope is Manipulation; we've already seen Illumi and some Chimera ants turn human bodies into grotesque messes with nen. Controlling pilots is also Manipulation. Smushing the butlers can be done with something like Transformation, just create two flat plates/discs/walls/whatever of nen and push them towards each other, crushing anything inbetween.

There could be a synchronicity factor, manipulating probabilities to make things like the blimp show up at the right time to drop all that money. On the other hand, the blimp could have just been teleported. The TV report said that the blimp suddenly went missing, not that is went off course for some reason.

Whats crazy is the scale and scope and sheer variety of what she can do. And that comes down to the limitations/rules Alluka has, coupled with whatever talent/raw power she possess. (Plus, whatever potential link she has to the Ai gas beings). Its not really reality manipulation, its massive strength and skill in every aspect of using Nen.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure if it's nen, it's a specialization ability.

Or she does whatever nen ability is convenient to make a wish come true.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh its absolutely Specialization. But the individual things Alluka has done are just really powerful examples of basic nen abilities. Its not that complicated or mind boggling.


----------



## Yonk (Jun 13, 2014)

Bergelmir said:


> Teleportation is an Emission ability.



I just remembered about the special "Gamemaster-Only" card that Razor used to send the Ryodan members packing when they tried to infiltrate Greed Island by boat instead of using the Joystation interface. If I remember right, it was something like, "Send the target to a random location on the Asian continent". Seeing how that's basically the exact same thing that Alluka did to Illumi, it also has a precedent. 

Also, seeing how things LIKE that, and Risky Dice, and all that other crazy shit, were made into cards by Ging and company, it pretty well cements their status as nen masters that can perform things most people (and even other nen-users) would consider reality-warping. I'm still curious about the other members of that crew that spell out GREED ISLAND. So far we have Ging, Razor, Elena, Eeta, (w)Dwun(e), presumably Ickshonpay, and List. That leaves four others, all of who should be very close to Ging, and all who should be very talented. It's too bad that Ging is such a loner. Can you imagine that group taking on Pariston's group? I can't be the only one who wants to see what else Razor can do, for starters.


~ Yonk


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, that'd be pretty cool. Although, they may not be combat nen users. Razor was. But Dwun, List, Elena, Eeta don't strike me at the fighter types. That said, considering the GI crew has access to a large variety of abilties, it would be crazy fun to see.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 13, 2014)

I dont get it?
why do the  Zodiacs have to take beyond with them?and why are they going.wont that be the same as beyond going against V5 ? and what did beyond fulfill by handing himself ?
and what is V5 opnion on the Journey right now ?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 13, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I dont get it?
> why do the  Zodiacs have to take beyond with them?and why are they going.wont that be the same as beyond going against V5 ? and what did beyond fulfill by handing himself ?
> and what is V5 opnion on the Journey right now ?



He's trying to amalgamate Kakin (his country) with the V5 and make them the V6, he could only do that with the Zodiacs' help.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 13, 2014)

arent V5 the one who yet to purpose that  ? and why would zodiac help with that  plus I dont think they got any power on that


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 13, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> arent V5 the one who yet to purpose that  ? and why would zodiac help with that  plus I dont think they got any power on that



What do you mean by purpose?


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 13, 2014)

V5 wants Kakin to join them. Not the other way around.

There's a good summary from another site. It might answer your questions, hgfdsahjkl.



			
				MS said:
			
		

> Well we know that Isaac Netero wants the Zodiacs to go to Dark Continent. Netero had also been to the Dark Continent before but found that his view of strength is more on that for combat. Beyond, on the other hand, views strength to be that of determination and the desire to explore the unknown - something Netero acknowledges as a far more virtuous quality of a hunter. This is why Netero is "making a request" for the Hunters Association to set up their own expedition and beat Beyond for the prestige of exploring and colonizing the Dark Continent.
> 
> The country of Kakin wants to go to the Dark Continent. The Dark Continent remember from last chapter, is taboo and humans have not visited it for centuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 13, 2014)

@нιѕσкα

sorry I meant propose


@Lucciola

thanks that helped a bit

however



> Beyond gives himself up, proposing they take him to Dark Continent under the pretense that they are chasing him



why did beyond expect that the hunters would agree on that if it werent for Netero's last wish (which beyond doesnt know about) ,that wont be possible


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 13, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> V5 wants Kakin to join them. Not the other way around.
> 
> There's a good summary from another site. It might answer your questions, hgfdsahjkl.



God damn, that chapter was so long.

Thanks for the summary though.


----------



## Space (Jun 13, 2014)

HxH chapters are pretty difficult to understand these days. Guess I really need to take my time and get into that world and the characters. Thank god there are summaries that are easier to read.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 13, 2014)

Kevintju said:


> HxH chapters are pretty difficult to understand these days. Guess I really need to take my time and get into that world and the characters. Thank god there are summaries that are easier to read.



Yeah, there's a LOT of exposition. It's understandable and I really want it, but after 5 pages of TL;DRs it starts to eat at the soul.

At least this week had Ging, Kurapika, and Mizaistom being bosses in it though.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 13, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> why did beyond expect that the hunters would agree on that if it werent for Netero's last wish (which beyond doesnt know about) ,that wont be possible



the entire plan was pariston's doing


----------



## blueblip (Jun 13, 2014)

My big question from this chapter is why DID Leorio recommend Kurapica?  I mean, he knows Kurapica's thought process, he knows all about his abilities and that, while good, they are geared to fight the Ryodan, and he knows that Kurapica is not necessarily the best choice, in terms of strength or mentality.

Is he trying to help Kurapica break out of his dark mood? Or does Leorio guess something about the Dark Continent that others are overlooking (give the guy credit, he is pretty smart)?


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 13, 2014)

blueblip said:


> My big question from this chapter is why DID Leorio recommend Kurapica?  I mean, he knows Kurapica's thought process, he knows all about his abilities and that, while good,* they are geared to fight the Ryodan,* and he knows that Kurapica is not necessarily the best choice, in terms of *strength or mentality.*
> 
> Is he trying to help Kurapica break out of his dark mood? Or does Leorio guess something about the Dark Continent that others are overlooking (give the guy credit, he is pretty smart)?


Bold #1: Only his Chain Jail (middle finger) is reserved for Ryodan members. The other 4 fingers + Emperor Time can be used for anything.

Bold #2: What?? Are you kidding? We're talking about the same guy here who defeated Uvogin in a straight 1-on-1.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 13, 2014)

Speaking of Kurapika, we never did find out what his 5th chain did, did we? That bothered me when the York Shin arc ended. Really hope we'll see it now.


----------



## sadino (Jun 13, 2014)

Kurapika's very strong even without the Ryodan-only hatsu.

Now he emits aura even from activating his scarlet eyes, it's a clear sign that he leveled up considerably since last time.

Even the other Ryodan combat specialists will have to watch out now.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 13, 2014)

lol, I'm just thinking to myself after the mention of Paritson sending Chimera Ants to the new world. If Meruem's generation obtained a nen-empowered queen, and that queen consumed creatures from the Dark Continent... that's kinda scary to think what the generation after Meruem would be like.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2014)

blueblip said:


> My big question from this chapter is why DID Leorio recommend Kurapica?  I mean, he knows Kurapica's thought process, he knows all about his abilities and that, while good, they are geared to fight the Ryodan, and he knows that Kurapica is not necessarily the best choice, in terms of strength or mentality.
> 
> Is he trying to help Kurapica break out of his dark mood? Or does Leorio guess something about the Dark Continent that others are overlooking (give the guy credit, he is pretty smart)?



It's the same reason Cheadle was willing to give up two Zodiac seats to bring Leorio along.
When you're on the last journey you may ever be on,
facing unknown perils, and knowing each day may very well be be your last,
you want to be close to the ONE who has captured your heart


----------



## Apotheosis (Jun 13, 2014)

Man, you just can't discuss HunterxHunter without people not understanding Kurapica's nen ability. It's like clockwork.


----------



## ZE (Jun 13, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> @нιѕσкα
> 
> sorry I meant propose
> 
> ...


Beyond knew the V5 would ask the zodiacs to represent them in the dark continent because it was more convenient for the V5 to join Kakin than to enter a war to stop kakin from doing something they also wanted to do, which was to explore the dark continent. 

Beyond knew for sure that the hunter organization was the only ones that could represent V5 in such a travel, so the zodiacs had no other choice but to go with Beyond and follow the V5's orders. Beyond taunted Cheadle by saying "the V5 will request you do go, if they think you're capable enough" or something along those lines, but he knew the V5 had no one more capable to count on. 

Beyond thought process was:
1.The V5 always wanted to go to the dark continent
2.They know trying to stop kakin from going will cause a war or military action
3.They fear kakin will still manage to go to the dark continent, making kakin the only pioneers  

Thus: 
1.the V5 will propose to join in, so that they too can look good in case the travel is a success  
2.Who who will the V5 ask to represent them? It has to be strong people. The hunter association
3.And who are the ones currently in charge of the hunter association? The zodiacs 


So if the zodiacs are in charge, I'll turn myself to them and wait for the V5 to ask the zodiacs to accompany me


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 13, 2014)

But why does Beyond need the Zodiac to accompany him? He has his own group.


----------



## hell no (Jun 13, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> It's the same reason Cheadle was willing to give up two Zodiac seats to bring Leorio along.
> When you're on the last journey you may ever be on,
> facing unknown perils, and knowing each day may very well be be your last,
> you want to be close to the ONE who has captured your heart


Romance hasn't boded well for HxH characters so far.
- That bee girl liked Pokkle and she was headshot by that reptilian ant.
- The dog controlling bodyguard was about to propose to his girlfriend and he was beheaded by Nobunaga.
- Pam had a crush on Gon and Knov and she was turned into an ant.
Hope Cheadle will be ok, but I ship her and Pariston instead of Leorio.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 13, 2014)

> Also, Ging might want to be a lone wolf in the New World......looks like Gon will have to search for his father in the New World as well.


I'm not sure about that. They were together the last time we saw them, and that wasn't long ago (Manga time). Gin will probably take Gon with him.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 13, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> But why does Beyond need the Zodiac to accompany him? He has his own group.




He will have support from V5 to go to the dark continent under the association's surveillance.


----------



## ZE (Jun 13, 2014)

Lucciola said:


> He will have support from V5 to go to the dark continent under the association's surveillance.



And he probably knows Pariston is gonna try to backstab him once they reach the dark continent, so it's better to have around some competition who can oppose Pariston. But that's just me speculating. Beyond does not strike me as a dumb character, Togashi is trying to portray him as a smart guy as experienced as Netero, so I don't expect Pariston to have his way and surprise Beyond.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 13, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> I'm not sure about that. They were together the last time we saw them, and that wasn't long ago (Manga time). Gin will probably take Gon with him.


Gon was with Kite, Koala and the hunters amateur, the last time we saw him.



hell no said:


> Romance hasn't boded well for HxH characters so far.
> Hope Cheadle will be ok, but I ship her and Pariston instead of Leorio.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 13, 2014)

ZE said:


> So if the zodiacs are in charge, I'll turn myself to them and wait for the V5 to ask the zodiacs to accompany me



I don't think you mentioned the reason why Beyond has to locked up. The idea is that he will remain locked up until he actually arrives at the Dark Continent.

From what I am understanding V5 is only backing Kankin secretly. Kankin's king will be recorded down as the man who instigated this journey but secretly the gains will be shared among the V6. In exchange for their support the V5 gets to choose the real expedition team (there are two teams and one will be left to inhabit islands outside the Continent), they will be choosing the Zodiacs. Now this is the part I'm really not sure about but what I'm understanding is that Beyond is meant to be kept in check the entire time by the Zodiacs. The Zodiacs know that isn't how it's going to go and that Beyond will break away and try to rejoin with his team.



Edward Newgate said:


> But why does Beyond need the Zodiac to accompany him? He has his own group.



Like I was saying Beyond is planning on regrouping with his allies. I think they mean to be adversaries in the Dark Continent. I believe that is what Netero wanted: to have his Zodiacs face off against Beyond and his group.




oOLawlietOo said:


> I'm not sure about that. They were together the last time we saw them, and that wasn't long ago (Manga time). Gin will probably take Gon with him.



Ging never seems to want to be around Gon. I can't imagine him specifically calling Gon to adventure together. I still think Gon joining the Zodiacs or Ging calling Kite's group are more plausible.


----------



## Recal (Jun 13, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> Ging never seems to want to be around Gon. I can't imagine him specifically calling Gon to adventure together. I still think Gon joining the Zodiacs or Ging calling Kite's group are more plausible.





Agreed. Even though they were together just before the last hiatus, I'm not sure if Ging would take Gon to the Dark Continent. I think Ging has his hands full watching Pariston - plus Beyond and whatever else is lurking in the DC. If Ging had to look out for Gon at the same time, it would likely hold him back. I have a feeling that Gon will end up tagging along with Leorio and Kurapika (though, of course I have no basis for this. Just a hunch.)


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 13, 2014)

I hope Gon stays with Kite for a little while TBH.


----------



## BossofBosses (Jun 13, 2014)

Dude.

1.Leorio and Kurapica getting their time in the sun...I LOVE IT. Especially Leorio. I truly hope he gets a powerup soon because he will need it.
2.How about the fact that the guy we jokingly called "Japanese Popeye" was actually genuinely based on Popeye lol. When he "YaikYaikYaik'd" I almost lost it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 13, 2014)

hell no said:


> Romance hasn't boded well for HxH characters so far.
> - That bee girl liked Pokkle and she was headshot by that reptilian ant.
> - The dog controlling bodyguard was about to propose to his girlfriend and he was beheaded by Nobunaga.
> - Palm had a crush on Gon and Knov and she was turned into an ant.
> Hope Cheadle will be ok, but I ship her and Pariston instead of Leorio.



Well, Palm is still alive and even hotter than ever, so there is some hope. 
Would you consider the Komugi and Meryem thing to also be another tragic romance of HxH? 

As much as I liked Pariston x Cheadle cause of their feuding and that fanart posted above, I looked at the new chapter again, and she seems to have moved on . . . 



Look at all them Sailor Moon Sparkles that Togashi put in there.
Cheadle is totally gonna be gunning for Leorio. 



Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> i already messaged Kira and another mod (Megaharrison) but they're not replying. you guys bug the other mods.
> 
> they can close the anime section if they want, the manga has a lot more potential for discussion



Is Random Member still patrolling?
Nvm, I spotted some activity from him. 
Time to bug


----------



## Shozan (Jun 13, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> Gon was with Kite, Koala and the hunters amateur, the last time we saw him.



I think he was with Ging before he went to the town where Beyond group is staying. Somewhere in Kakin.

Fuck cheadle, fuck her with a calamity in that fucking bitch ass of her. Disney vanilla bitch.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 13, 2014)

I hope Gon has little involvment in this arc.


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 14, 2014)

I wouldn't mind at all if Gon and Killua sat out this arc. Let Kurapika and Leorio shine for awhile.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 14, 2014)

I think gon will be apart of this arc one way or another. Just might be the edge Pariston needs to beat Ging.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 14, 2014)

reading viz translations helped ALOT


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> reading viz translations helped ALOT



Where are you finding Viz translations?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 14, 2014)

look for nekroturkey he got them in his sig


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> look for nekroturkey he got them in his sig



Thanks, will do.


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 14, 2014)

Ukoku said:


> I wouldn't mind at all if Gon and Killua sat out this arc. Let Kurapika and Leorio shine for awhile.


Personally I would like all 4 to be together again instead of having 2 of them be out of the picture at a time

Besides I doubt Gon won't be in this arc since he is the main character (even though it sometimes doesn't feel that way)


----------



## Shozan (Jun 14, 2014)

TBH, if Togashi doesnt want to use Killua in this one (I'm ok with that) then he can use the Zaoldycks and the GR in a super packed finap arc. 

You know, with Hisoka killing Gotoh, Illumi drive for power and control, Alluka stuff, Milluki in the Ryodan, etc, etc.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Shozan said:


> TBH, if Togashi doesnt want to use Killua in this one (I'm ok with that) then he can use the Zaoldycks and the GR in a super packed finap arc.
> 
> You know, with Hisoka killing Gotoh, Illumi drive for power and control, Alluka stuff, Milluki in the Ryodan, etc, etc.



This should be an arc of it's own, that would be so awesome.


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 14, 2014)

Makes me wonder how long the Dark Continent arc will be. From the set up it looks like it could even be longer then the Chimera Ant arc. 

It might even be the final arc (like the demon world arc in YYH).


----------



## root (Jun 14, 2014)

Kazuki said:


> It might even be the final arc (like the demon world arc in YYH).


Think Togashi said after the ant arc he had ideas for another five arcs or so lined up? So unless this one get's split up into multiple arcs, it's probably not the last. Though it has all the potential to wrap up a whole bunch of stories, there'll probably be some stuff left for later arcs.




hgfdsahjkl said:


> look for nekroturkey he got them in his sig


Not for this week's chapter. Any scans available elsewhere? Viz won't let me read the legal way until the volume's out     or.. i could just be patient and wait for nekroturkey


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Kazuki said:


> Makes me wonder how long the Dark Continent arc will be. From the set up it looks like it could even be longer then the Chimera Ant arc.
> 
> It might even be the final arc (like the demon world arc in YYH).



I'd hope not. That would be a short ending to such a great series.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 14, 2014)

3-4 more years without major breaks could get us to chapter 500 which would be a longer than Chimera Ant arc and a good length for an ending.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> 3-4 more years without major breaks could get us to chapter 500 which would be a longer than Chimera Ant arc and a good length for an ending.



Yeah true. I can't see anything being bigger and badder than what's in the Dark Continent anyway. Someone said that Togashi confirmed the Troupe or the Zoldyck (I can't remember) were going to get involved this arc, if that's true and Kurapika's a Zodiac, this could be the last arc. I just hope it isn't.


----------



## Motivated (Jun 14, 2014)

So did or didn't Ging smash Popeye's face? in a page we see his face crushed and the next page shows his page just fine.

Was it an intimidation kind of thing?


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Motivated said:


> So did or didn't Ging smash Popeye's face? in a page we see his face crushed and the next page shows his page just fine.
> 
> Was it an intimidation kind of thing?



It's too hard to tell. I can't tell if it's an ability like Josuke's (JJBA) or if it was just Intimidation.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 14, 2014)

it was Intimidation.,guys

let it rest


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 14, 2014)

root said:


> Not for this week's chapter. Any scans available elsewhere? Viz won't let me read the legal way until the volume's out     or.. i could just be patient and wait for nekroturkey



You could just be patient.
Jump Official release date is monday, so you won't get anything until then.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> it was Intimidation.,guys
> 
> let it rest



How can you be so certain? It wasn't implied, at least, not to my recollection.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 14, 2014)

I thought it was obvious same as when the king ate wolf's head


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> How can you be so certain? It wasn't implied, at least, not to my recollection.



Because Pariston didn't comment on it being an ability, it was just Ging's intimidation being so strong Popeye could actually visualize what would happen to him if he didn't step off.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> I thought it was obvious same as when the king ate wolf's head



I'm not disagreeing with you, I'm just not 100% sure of it yet. Nen is really confusing.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 14, 2014)

Shozan said:


> I think he was with Ging before he went to the town where Beyond group is staying. Somewhere in Kakin.
> 
> Fuck cheadle, fuck her with a calamity in that fucking bitch ass of her. Disney vanilla bitch.



I was speaking of the last time we saw Gon and he was with Kite.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Pokkle said:


> I was speaking of the last time we saw Gon and he was with Kite.



Do you think he will stay with Kite?


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, Kite and his friends have already worked for Kakin (rare species, etc.) And Koala is there too  :


----------



## k2nice (Jun 14, 2014)

They should make a sub section for this again just like fairy tail.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 14, 2014)

k2nice said:


> They should make a sub section for this again just like fairy tail.



Definitely, now that the manga has resumed and its very popular


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

That would be so sick.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 14, 2014)

Only problem would be that after the next seven weeks it will be largely inactive due to Togashi going back on break. 

Not that I'd have a problem with HxH having a manga section.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

I will cry if Togashi does that.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I will cry if Togashi does that.



We all will.

I'm praying for at least a years worth, or at least this whole arc


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

PrazzyP said:


> We all will.
> 
> I'm praying for at least a years worth, or at least this whole arc



Same. If he could put in at least a year, that would be great.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Shikamaru (howtroublesome) (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> How can you be so certain? It wasn't implied, at least, not to my recollection.



It was most certainly just intimidation. Ging even goes on to ask popeye if he "gets the picture"

you guys must need more Toriko in your lives.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Shikamaru (howtroublesome) said:


> It was most certainly just intimidation. Ging even goes on to ask popeye if he "gets the picture"
> 
> you guys must need more Toriko in your lives.



Toriko is what has me confused it it's Intimidation or not because I feel like that would be copying Toriko too much.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Toriko is what has me confused it it's Intimidation or not because I feel like that would be copying Toriko too much.


Because Toriko is the first manga to utilize intimidation... HxH has been utilizing intimidation since the first arc back in 1998. One Piece has Conqueror's Haki, Bleach has reiatsu crushing, the list goes on.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Louis-954 said:


> Because Toriko is the first manga to utilize intimidation...



I've never read another manga with Intimidation in it (akin to what Ging did) so it's the only manga I have as a heuristic....


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I've never read another manga with Intimidation in it (akin to what Ging did) so it's the only manga I have as a heuristic....



What manga have you read? I'm pretty sure all of the HST have similar moments.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> What manga have you read? I'm pretty sure all of the HST have similar moments.



Eh, if you read my blog I list all the favs from all the series I read.

HH isn't really similar to what Ging did.

I can't recall anything from Nardo or Bleach that was similar to what Ging did.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 14, 2014)

Killua did that intimidation thing way back in Heavens Arena... it's nothing new. 

Ch. 212

Ch. 212


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Jun 14, 2014)

HunterChairmanNetero said:


> Killua did that intimidation thing way back in Heavens Arena... it's nothing new.
> 
> Ch. 212
> 
> Ch. 212



Dat kilua 

Wonder when we will see him again


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

HunterChairmanNetero said:


> Killua did that intimidation thing way back in Heavens Arena... it's nothing new.
> 
> Ch. 212
> 
> Ch. 212



Oh yeah, thanks for this.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 14, 2014)

Chapter one Shanks, Kakashi vs Zabuza, SS Kenpachi.

Also have it. I sure Dragon Ball, YYH, SS have it too.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Oh yeah, thanks for this.



No prob dude lol.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 14, 2014)

You know what this piece of news means.


----------



## Ruse (Jun 14, 2014)

Ging gets better and better after very chapter he kicked Hisoka out of my top two. 


Dat shit was epic


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 14, 2014)

Edward Newgate said:


> You know what this piece of news means.





> the next Dragon Quest game in production is Dragon Quest XI. He noted that Dragon Quest XI is aimed for the series' 30th anniversary, which is 2016





> He noted that Dragon Quest XI is aimed for the series' 30th anniversary, which is 2016





> 30th anniversary, *which is 2016*





> *2016*



Rest easy my brethren. Togashi is gonna give us well over year's worth of continuous chapters in this run. (BELIEVE)


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2014)

^If only _that_ were true...


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm going to be so pissed if he makes it a good chunk through the arc, gets to the climax, and then leaves.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Jun 15, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Dat shit was epic



10 bucks if Popeye had his spinach that fight would have been very different.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 15, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> I'm going to be so pissed if he makes it a good chunk through the arc, gets to the climax, and then leaves.



Rather that than him leaving after a few weeks


----------



## Shozan (Jun 15, 2014)

we'll know that if Popeye would've wanted, Ging was dead in the spot


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2014)

mfw I just now saw Pariston's last name and realized the anagram


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> mfw I just now saw Pariston's last name and realized the anagram


???

Pariston's surname is Hill.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> ???
> 
> Pariston's surname is Hill.





Exactly.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 15, 2014)

Oh wait anagram I keep thinking you meant just backwards, sorry.

EDIT: OH. Anagram with his first name and last name together. I'm an idiot...just like Paris Hillton! But her name is Hilton.


----------



## Rob (Jun 15, 2014)

@Zaru 

I literally caught that a few days ago. 

I face-palmed kinda hard.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 15, 2014)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Zaru
> 
> I literally caught that a few days ago.
> 
> I face-palmed kinda hard.



should have been a face-desk


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 15, 2014)

Zaru said:


> mfw I just now saw Pariston's last name and realized the anagram



Hahaha, that's pretty slow.


----------



## Pitou (Jun 15, 2014)

Pariston's self-characterization in this chapter turned out rather cheap. So does the Zodiacs way of convincing Kurapika to join them.

But what really annoys me is that I like Ging more than Pariston in this chapter.
And keep in mind, with spinach Popeye would have won!


----------



## Recal (Jun 15, 2014)

Pitou said:


> Pariston's self-characterization in this chapter turned out rather cheap. So does the Zodiacs way of convincing Kurapika to join them.
> 
> But what really annoys me is that I like Ging more than Pariston in this chapter.
> And keep in mind, with spinach Popeye would have won!



Yeah, I do admit that Kurapika joining the Zodiacs is a rather cheap twist (Leorio is much more convincing, as he has history with the Zodiacs).



Zaru said:


> mfw I just now saw Pariston's last name and realized the anagram





tari101190 said:


> ???
> 
> Pariston's surname is Hill.





Zaru said:


> Exactly.





tari101190 said:


> Oh wait anagram I keep thinking you meant just backwards, sorry.
> 
> EDIT: OH. Anagram with his first name and last name together. I'm an idiot...just like Paris Hillton! But her name is Hilton.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 16, 2014)

is there a new vice-chairman? is it mizaistom?


----------



## Recal (Jun 16, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> is there a new vice-chairman? is it mizaistom?



Good point. If the Zodiacs do appoint one, it probably should be Mizaistom. He seems on a level with Cheadle in terms of experience level-headedness and competence. You could maybe argue for Botobai, but considering his performance at the Election, he might not be cut out for the admin side of the job. (His love for admin and being an obstructive bureaucrat are the things that have recently convinced me that Pariston is actually Satan. : lmao)


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 16, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> is there a new vice-chairman? is it mizaistom?



I don't think we've heard anything about the new vice-chairman. If I had to guess, I'd say it'll be Leorio.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 16, 2014)

If the chairman appoints their vice, could Leorio be the vice?

He is technically also being tutored by Cheadle too so would be convenient.

And Leorio was the top chairman candidate anyway.


----------



## nekroturkey (Jun 16, 2014)

Viz translation for chapter 343:


----------



## Selva (Jun 16, 2014)

^ thanks for sharing


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 16, 2014)

need to spread,again make so much more sense,hmmmmm


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 16, 2014)

A proper translation makes a big difference.

It seems like there might be a mini-arc, if not a full blown arc, while they are aboard the ship. Kurapika will try to get the prince then I imagine. The serious way the prince is drawn makes me think he might be of some importance for awhile.


----------



## Pitou (Jun 16, 2014)

Interesting that they tell Kurapika rigth away the name of his target. He'll do anything to capture him and regain the scarlet eyes.

Anyway, if he kills the Prince of Kakin, won't that effect mission to the dark continent?


----------



## nekroturkey (Jun 16, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> It seems like there might be a mini-arc, if not a full blown arc, while they are aboard the ship.




Could it be a training arc? We usually have one before every major story event.

Exam arc (full)
Arena arc (training)
Yorknew arc (full)
GI arc (training)
Ant arc (full)
Boat arc (training)
DC arc (full)

Two months seems about right for something like that, since that's around the amount of time Gon and Killua spent in Heavens Arena and Greed Island. It would make sense, considering Gon needs to recover and get back into the swing of things anyway. Leorio could probably use some training as well.


----------



## tonpa (Jun 16, 2014)

nekroturkey said:


> Could it be a training arc? We usually have one before every major story event.
> 
> Exam arc (full)
> Arena arc (training)
> ...


BUt what about the election arc and I completely forgot that the entire arc for greed island was basically a training arc haha


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 16, 2014)

Pitou said:


> Anyway, if he kills the Prince of Kakin, won't that effect mission to the dark continent?



I thought about that and... why would it?

Most of the people aboard the ship aren't even destined to go to the Dark Continent. Those who are have no loyalty to Kankin. The effects of the murder probably wouldn't even come into play until after they come back.

We have son't know anything about this prince though.




nekroturkey said:


> Could it be a training arc? We usually have one before every major story event.



That's a good point. Trainning to enter the Dark Continent with Kurapika trying to kill the prince and some of those events spilling over into the Dark Continent arc.


----------



## Firo (Jun 16, 2014)

Notkenpachi said:


> Togashi is showing a big middle finger to all incomplete art whiners by being stellar.
> 
> How long will he hold out though.


A few weeks at best.


----------



## Imagine (Jun 16, 2014)

Notkenpachi said:


> Maybe he finally hired an editor and this will be the quality for the rest of the series with *no breaks*.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 16, 2014)

Notkenpachi said:


> Maybe he finally hired an editor and this will be the quality for the rest of the series with no breaks.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


They are all assigned editors to them by Shueisha.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 16, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> is there a new vice-chairman? is it mizaistom?



Itll probably be leorio seeing how he was almost chairman last arc.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 16, 2014)

Seeing the current association makes me miss Netero. No wonder Pariston left them


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jun 16, 2014)

nekroturkey said:


> Viz translation for chapter 343:



"So it's not a hierarchy of strength."
"Oh, you underestimate me."

"If you were only about brute force, I'd pummel you and that would be it. That's not the case, which is the problem."

This further leads credence to my belief that Pariston isn't as physically unimposing as he presents himself as.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 16, 2014)

Stilzkin said:


> A proper translation makes a big difference.
> 
> It seems like there might be a mini-arc, if not a full blown arc, while they are aboard the ship. Kurapika will try to get the prince then I imagine. *The serious way the prince is drawn makes me think he might be of some importance for awhile.*




Seems like he'll be used in some way to reintroduce the PT in this arc.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 16, 2014)

Does everyone else suspect Pariston has some connection to the queen ant that washed up on shore? Maybe all or a few of the missing hunters were sent to the dark continent by Paristion?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 16, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> "So it's not a hierarchy of strength."
> "Oh, you underestimate me."
> 
> "If you were only about brute force, I'd pummel you and that would be it. That's not the case, which is the problem."
> ...



That's what I've thought ever since the election arc. People want to believe he has a hidden hax hatsu, I don't see it. He's not powerful and that's fine, not everyone has to be.


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 16, 2014)

Pariston doesn't rely on physical strength. He mostly relies on mental strength. Ging has already confirmed that he's not as strong as some might think. Should we take Ging's words as absolute evidence? No. But we should consider them carefully.


----------



## Lucciola (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm not really interested in seeing Pariston fighting directly, it'll somewhat ruin his image. He's gone this far with brain alone. I find it refreshing. If he really is weak or never shows his nen, it's fine.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 16, 2014)

Why is Cheadle so boring.



Safellizer said:


> That's what I've thought ever since the election arc. People want to believe he has a hidden hax hatsu, I don't see it. He's not powerful and that's fine, not everyone has to be.



I think Saitou means that Pariston is not as weak as he pretends to be.

Define "weak" anyway. Ging can pummel Pariston, but that's freaking Ging, he's not an appropriate base. Even the likes of Razor will pale in comparison.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jun 17, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Pariston doesn't rely on physical strength. He mostly relies on mental strength. Ging has already confirmed that he's not as strong as some might think. Should we take Ging's words as absolute evidence? No. But we should consider them carefully.





Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> I think Saitou means that Pariston is not as weak as he pretends to be.
> 
> Define "weak" anyway. Ging can pummel Pariston, but that's freaking Ging, he's not an appropriate base. Even the likes of Razor will pale in comparison.



Exactly. The Viz translation only implies that Pariston is unimpressive from a brute force standpoint when compared to Ging, not that he's unimpressive in general. Pariston's words ("Oh, you underestimate me") as well as Ging's ("If you were *only* about brute force...) suggests that the former is stronger than he's letting on.


----------



## Mr Hayk (Jun 17, 2014)

Can someone please provide Viz translation for Kurapika's explanation of emperor time here Ch.128 - Ch.128

So can he actually use all of his powers against anyone, if he's in emperor time?.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 17, 2014)

Mr Hayk said:


> Can someone please provide Viz translation for Krupaika's explanation of emperor time here Ch.128 - Ch.128
> 
> So can he actually use all of his powers against anyone, if he's in emperor time?.



He can only use chain jail on the troupe brcause he put a judgement chain on his heart so it will be crushed if he does. Emperor time has nothing to do with that. All it does is let him use all nen types at 100% which is pretty crazy.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 17, 2014)

Mr Hayk said:


> Can someone please provide Viz translation for Krupaika's explanation of emperor time here Ch.128 - Ch.128
> 
> So can he actually use all of his powers against anyone, if he's in emperor time?.



I'm pretty sure the only ability he can't use against anyone is Chain Jail.


----------



## Mr Hayk (Jun 17, 2014)

> He can only use chain jail on the troupe brcause he put a judgement chain on his heart so it will be crushed if he does. Emperor time has nothing to do with that. All it does is let him use all nen types at 100% which is pretty crazy.


I don't think that's correct.

*Spoiler*: __ 







+

Links i post before


> Ch.128 - Ch.128


----------



## Lawliet (Jun 17, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> Exactly. The Viz translation only implies that Pariston is unimpressive from a brute force standpoint when compared to Ging, not that he's unimpressive in general. Pariston's words ("Oh, you underestimate me") as well as Ging's ("If you were *only* about brute force...) suggests that the former is stronger than he's letting on.



Yeah you have a point. He might be a strong opponent comparing him to someone else, but like you said; Ging isn't really a reliable variable to use.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 17, 2014)

Saitou Hajime said:


> Exactly. The Viz translation only implies that Pariston is unimpressive from a brute force standpoint when compared to Ging, not that he's unimpressive in general. Pariston's words ("Oh, you underestimate me") as well as Ging's ("If you were *only* about brute force...) suggests that the former is stronger than he's letting on.



Ging said that he can make Pariston cough-up blood and "step on his head." So Pariston should still be easily weaker than Ging, and this is including all battle-oriented hatsu he has. The line "If you were only about brute force" simply implies that the battle is mental not physical.

Pariston may have a haxx ability that has nothing to do with straight-up combat though.


----------



## Roman (Jun 17, 2014)

Pariston never seemed like a fighter to me, but he's still immensely powerful in his way. It's like saying Peter Baelish in GoT is powerful even tho he's not a fighter. Nen is not all about fighting in the first place. We've had countless instances where powerful Nen users have abilities that aren't necessarily suited for combat (Alluka, Komugi, Neon, etc). Note that all three examples are specialists, and Pariston seems more than charismatic enough to imply his hatsu is a specialization type.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 17, 2014)

Mr Hayk said:


> I don't think that's correct.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


You read only the first explanation that isn't totally true. He can use emperor time against anyone. He can use judgement chain against anyone when his pupils become scarlet, etc He can only use chain jail against the Phantom troupe.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

pariston can and will kick ging's ass 

Pariston could have a tricky hatsu,knowing his personality his hatsu probably is


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Jun 17, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> pariston can and will kick ging's ass
> 
> Pariston could have a tricky hatsu,knowing his personality his hatsu probably is



Feels like he's a specialist or a manipulator


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 17, 2014)

how does cheadle expect to enlist the _entire_ hunter association to journey to DC but at the same time keep the mission top secret?  what does the she need the entire association for anyway? to fend-off beyond's allies?

anyway if many hunters are going to be involved pls bring back hanzo togashi


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 17, 2014)

Quwrof Wrlccywrlir said:


> how does cheadle expect to enlist the _entire_ hunter association to journey to DC but at the same time keep the mission top secret?  what does the she need the entire association for anyway? to fend-off beyond's allies?
> 
> anyway if many hunters are going to be involved pls bring back hanzo togashi



that part is still confusing to me,but did cheadle say that?,they said only zodiac will participate


----------



## Roman (Jun 17, 2014)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> that part is still confusing to me,but did cheadle say that?,they said only zodiac will participate



Yeah, that's what I remember too.


----------



## Pokkle (Jun 17, 2014)

"If we don't fight with the entire organization we could be in danger"


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't think that means sending all of them to the Dark Continent, especially in light of what Ging reasoned was Pariston's intentions before Zodiac accepted. If Cheadle didn't accept then Pariston was basically going to attack the entire Association with Chimera Ants.

I don't know how much it matters, but I also heard in some commentary that from Cheadle's point of view there is a problem within the Association due to how many votes Paritson got in the election arc.

It's possible that the 'top secret' part only refers to keeping the V5 agenda out of public attention.


----------



## Xell (Jun 17, 2014)

Just read the Viz translation. I ain't even mad we're a week behind the leaked version of Jump! I'd much rather be reading stuff which makes sense.

This arc is becoming very interesting. Nice to see Leorio and Kurapica again.


----------



## sadino (Jun 17, 2014)

Basically, Ging's hypothesis that Pariston would use the Hunter Exam for the CA attack was confirmed this chapter.

Now Cheadle will use the expedition as a new hunter exam, probably during the part at the fake DC (the peripheral islands they will send the civilians), everyone that passes goes to the expedition(?).


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

I could see that.

On the matter of Pariston vs. Ging, I feel like Going is more powerful, but Pariston's ability is too hax to beat with power alone.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 17, 2014)

sadino said:


> Now Cheadle will use the expedition as a new hunter exam, probably during the part at the fake DC (the peripheral islands they will send the civilians), everyone that passes goes to the expedition(?).



I don't think so. I think creating a new exam would have occured had they not be going to the Dark Continent. Pariston knows what kind of exam she was going to make and could have everyone he wanted to pass the exam (which includes his ants).


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 17, 2014)

Really don't care bout the Hunter exam.

Do you guys remember the floor masters?


----------



## Reznor (Jun 17, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

